# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Le Snat et l'A.N. adoptent en premire lecture le projet de loi numrique

## Michael Guilloux

*Des dputs franais demandent la cration dun OS souverain*
*Pour permettre au pays de retrouver sa souverainet numrique*




> *Mise  jour le 14/01/2016: Lamendement pour lOS souverain adopt, les dputs votent pour la cration dun Commissariat  la souverainet numrique*
> 
> Les partisans dun systme dexploitation souverain dvelopp par la France peuvent ds  prsent se rjouir de ce que ce projet puisse devenir une ralit.  Les dputs ont en effet adopt dans la soire dhier lamendement sur la cration dun Commissariat  la souverainet numrique. Cest ce nouvel organisme qui aura la responsabilit de superviser la cration dun systme dexploitation souverain qui sera probablement recommand ou impos dans ladministration. Le gouvernement a galement donn un avis favorable pour cet amendement.
> 
> Comme expliqu par les dputs qui ont propos cet amendement, un OS souverain made in France pourrait aider le pays  avoir une souverainet numrique, qui est avant tout ncessaire pour lutter plus efficacement dans le cadre de la scurit nationale. Cela devrait aussi garantir plus de liberts, alors que sur le plan conomique des avantages sont galement attendus pour les entreprises franaises. Toutefois, comme cela a t exprim sur Developpez.com, certains professionnels de linformatique estiment que cest juste une dcision pilote par des non-professionnels qui nont aucune connaissance des faiblesses dune telle initiative.
> 
>  Amendement sur la cration dun Commissariat  la souverainet numrique


Les rvlations de Snowden sur les activits de la NSA ont suscit la mfiance des internautes envers les gants de lIT, dont une bonne partie est base aux tats-Unis. Cette suprmatie amricaine inquite Pierre Bellanger, fondateur de Skyrock. Il estime que la domination des entreprises amricaines telles que Google et Facebook sur le web franais a fait perdre  la France sa souverainet numrique. Dans un livre ddi  ce sujet, il appelle donc  une sorte de patriotisme numrique pour permettre au pays de sauvegarder la confidentialit de ses donnes.



Inspirs par le fondateur de Skyrock, des dputs prennent la relve  travers un amendement pour inviter le gouvernement  prendre conscience de la ncessit de crer un  Commissariat  la souverainet numrique . Comme il est relat dans lexpos sommaire de lamendement N CL116,  le dveloppement des technologies informatiques et des rseaux numriques fondent un nouvel espace immatriel qui se trouve, de fait, sous contrle et souverainet trangre. Cette absence de souverainet sur les services, systmes et rseaux numriques constitue un danger pour notre scurit nationale : par exemple, il ny a pas de lutte pleinement efficace contre le terrorisme sans souverainet numrique . 

Un autre problme mis en avant par cette absence de contrle est la perte des liberts, tant donn quil ny a aucune matrise relle sur les donnes collectes et leur usage. Sur le plan conomique galement, les entreprises franaises deviennent dpendantes de plateformes et services qui ne respectent pas le droit du pays.

La solution propose pour retrouver cette souverainet est la cration dun commissariat  la souverainet numrique qui sera charg de piloter la cration dun  systme dexploitation souverain  lusage de tous ,  un programme informatique qui pilote toutes les machines informatiques connectes .

Dans un autre amendement, le N CL129, il est indiqu que le rle de ce commissariat va galement stendre  la cration de protocoles de chiffrement des donnes dans le cadre de la lutte contre le terrorisme.

Sources : Amendement N CL116, Amendement N CL129

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de lide de crer un OS souverain dvelopp par la France ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Le gouvernement franais lance une plateforme pour amender la future loi sur le numrique, que pensez-vous de cette initiative ?

----------


## gstratege

Une distribution Linux quoi

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

Mais franaise, donc une Mandriva par exemple.

----------


## sizvix

En mme temps, si derrire les services sont gmail et autres services de grosse boite international, a ne sert  rien ...
C'est pas tant l'OS ( il y a en effet le choix avec les forks de Linux ) , mais les services et droits qu'il y a sur internet ...

----------


## RyzenOC

Gniale on aura le choix entre se faire espionner par la NSA ou le gouvernement Franais !  ::mouarf:: 

1) Pas la peine de cre un n-ieme OS il ferait mieu de promouvoir/contribuer  un OS dj existant, comme Debian (par exemple).
Et remplacer les PC sous Windows dans les coles par cette distribution.
Il faudrait commencer par promouvoir les solutions alternative avant de vouloir en crer.

2) Obliger les constructeurs de smarthphone  ouvrir leurs matriel, afin que comme sur pc on puisse installer n'importe quels OS.
Parce que mme si le gouvernement Francais faisait un os, il ne pourrait pas l'installer sur les smarthphones actuel tellement y'a de pilotes proprio.

3) Comme l'a dit sizvix, les OS libre et qui respecte le vie prive il en existe dj (la majorit des distrib linux....), ce qu'il faut se serait de cre des services ou il n'y a pas encore d'alternative open, Google Street View par exemple n'a pas d'alternative.

4) Avoir une vision europenne serait je trouve plus intressant et plus prenne. Plutt que chacun cre son OS dans son coin.




> Dans un autre amendement, le N CL129, il est indiqu que le rle de ce commissariat va galement stendre  la cration de protocoles de chiffrement des donnes dans le cadre de la lutte contre le terrorisme.


Un retour dans les annes 2000 ou on ne peut pas utiliser de chiffrement fort (pour que le gouvernement puisse le dchiffrer), et donc un chiffrement inutile... ::mur::

----------


## Invit

Salut

C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper des vrais problmes de notre socit.

Philippe

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Loi sur le numrique : des dputs suggrent des portes drobes dans les matriels informatiques*
*Pour des raisons de scurit nationale*




> *Mise  jour le 14/01/2016 : Loi sur le numrique : le gouvernement rejette les portes drobes, NKM retire sa proposition*
> 
> Si le gouvernement franais est favorable  la cration dun OS souverain, il soppose toutefois  lintroduction de portes drobes dans le matriel informatique. Dix-huit dputs dont Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet (NKM), prsidente du groupe Les Rpublicains au Conseil de Paris, avaient dpos un amendement  la loi pour une Rpublique numrique. La proposition de modification de loi visait  imposer aux constructeurs de matriels de communication (tlphones, tablettes, ordinateurs) dintroduire des portes drobes dans leurs produits.
> 
> Par la voix dAxelle Lemaire, la secrtaire dtat au numrique, le gouvernement a rejet cet amendement. Il estime que ce nest pas la meilleure manire de traiter les problmes de scurit nationale. Au contraire, les dangers seraient plus grands, dans la mesure o ces portes drobes pourraient tre dcouvertes et exploites par des personnes mal intentionnes. Cet amendement qui est considr par Lemaire comme une proposition de  vulnrabilit by design  a finalement t retir  la demande de Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet.
> 
>  Amendement NCL92


2016 est dcidment lanne o les membres de lAssemble nationale franaise veulent sattaquer au dossier du numrique pour avoir plus de maitrise sur le cyberespace. Alors que certains dputs ont rcemment dpos des amendements  la loi sur le numrique pour suggrer la cration dun OS souverain made in France, dautres membres de lAssemble nationale veulent ouvrir le dbat sur les portes drobes dans les logiciels. En effet, 18 dputs dont Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet (NKM), prsidente du groupe Les Rpublicains au Conseil de Paris, ont dpos un amendement  la loi pour une Rpublique numrique.

Dans ledit amendement, NKM et ses pairs suggrent que dans le cadre dune enqute judiciaire et aprs autorisation dun juge, les constructeurs doivent donner aux forces de lordre laccs  leurs matriels. Les constructeurs doivent donc en tenir compte lors de la construction de leurs produits.

 _Le prsent amendement dappel a pour objet douvrir le dbat sur les voies et les moyens de garantir laccs aux donnes pour des raisons de scurit nationale et dans le cadre dune enqute judiciaire. Les constructeurs de matriel informatique (tlphones, tablettes, ordinateurs) sorientent progressivement vers un cryptage individuel des appareils, dans le souci de protger les donnes personnelles de leurs utilisateurs. Ce mouvement, vertueux en matire de protection des donnes personnelles, a nanmoins un inconvnient lorsquil est confront aux ncessits de protection et de scurit de ltat_ , peut-on lire dans lexpos sommaire de lamendement N CL92. La coalition de dputs ajoute donc que _ la France doit prendre linitiative en obligeant les constructeurs de matriel  prendre en compte limpratif daccs des policiers et gendarmes, sous le contrle dun juge et uniquement dans le cadre dune enqute judiciaire,  ces matriels. Lobjectif est dviter que des systmes de cryptage individualiss ne retardent la poursuite dune enqute_ .

Cet amendement est vu comme une rponse aux attaques terroristes  en 2015  Paris, qui ont dailleurs relanc le dbat sur les portes drobes en Grande-Bretagne, aux tats-Unis et dans bien d'autres pays. Si les enqutes ont montr que les attaques de novembre dernier ont t en partie coordonnes par des outils de communication non chiffrs, les autorits franaises estiment que quelques tches menes discrtement ont tout de mme t planifies  partir doutils chiffrs comme Telegram.

La loi pour la Rpublique numrique sera examine au parlement ce mercredi. Si cet amendement doit tre dabord approuv, il va falloir ensuite contraindre les constructeurs  sy soumettre, ce qui semble une mission trs difficile vu que certains constructeurs tels quApple ont dj affich une position ferme contre lintroduction de portes drobes dans leurs produits.

Sources : Amendement N CL92, The Daily Dot

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Des dputs franais demandent la cration d'un OS souverain pour permettre au pays de retrouver sa souverainet numrique
 ::fleche::  Loi sur le renseignement : les dputs approuvent les  boites noires 
 ::fleche::  France: le gouvernement autorise les captations des donnes  caractre personnel, dans le cadre d'une enqute criminelle et de dlinquance organise

----------


## Paul TOTH

Les drives scuritaires du gouvernement actuel de ces derniers mois sont une trs bonne raison pour douter du bien fond d'un OS franco-franais promu par ce mme gouvernement.

----------


## Invit

L'ide d'un OS public me semble trs sduisante,  condition qu'il soit open source (en dmocratie, ce qui est public doit tre consultable par tous les citoyens, non ?) et garantisse que les donnes ne soient pas collectes. Le terme "souverain" me gne normment, surtout qu'il n'est pas expliqu.
Le manque de contrle des donnes de la part des individus est en effet trs problmatique, car c'est une atteinte au droit  la vie prive.

----------


## youtpout978

a va tre difficile de vendre des logiciels franais  l'tranger si ceux-ci ont tous une porte drobe.

----------


## Invit

on n'introduira jamais une porte drobe dans un produit se vendant en partie sur l'argumentaire de la protection des donnes individuelles... beaucoup trop dangereux en cas de dcouverte (ce qui, gnralement, n'est qu'une question de temps, peut importe le niveau de fermeture du soft)

c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied, rien d'autre.

----------


## Iradrille

Je ne trouve pas de lois claire sur le sujet, mais j'ai entendu dire que :
* Accder  des ressources auxquelles on ne devrait pas avoir accs est illgal : j'ai pas le droit de pirater le WiFi du voisin. (a semble vident et logique)
* Ne pas protger son systme informatique est illgal : j'accde au WiFi du voisin et DL illgalement un film, c'est le voisin qui se fait condamn. (dans une certaine mesure, pourquoi pas,  voir o est la limite d'un "systme non protg"; vu que de toute faon un systme protg n'existe pas).

Si c'est vrai, ces deux choses sont totalement en opposition, et l'ajout de backdoor partout n'est pas une bonne nouvelle : tt ou tard elles seront dcouvertes et exploites -> les victimes de hack seront condamnes.

Et bien sur il y a le problme de l'espionnage massif de la population.

----------


## Bousk

Aprs les pactes  tour de bras, ils veulent crer un Commissariat  la souverainet numrique ? Il leur reste autant de copains que a  caser  ce gouvernement ?

----------


## Dguillau

Des dputs ont encore trouv un moyen de dpenser l'argent des contribuables........... !

----------


## a028762

ce qui me choque, 
c'est que  ct des professionnels de l'informatique qui s'expriment ici,
gnralement contre les backdoors, ou des OS nationaux (???) car ils en connaissent les faiblesses, 
on trouve une majorit de nos lus, en gnral peu au fait des subtilits du numrique ..., 
plutt pour ce genre de fonctions de "scurit" !!
cela changera-t-il avec le rajeunissement de la classe politique ? 
j'en doute.

----------


## gagouze2

Cela  vas faire la joie des  hacker  quand  il  auront  desasembler  les  code sources des OS.  

C'est  aussi  crer  une  trs  grosse faille de scurit  sur les  SI  militaire.   Un rve  pour les  hacker de tous les groupe trotiste et  en premier lieux  DAESH  que le lgislatif dsire fournir un  arsenal  de lois    

bref le  hacker hack.   ::aie:: 

Ont  vois trs bien que les  parlementaires  ne maitrise pas le  sujet de la scurit  informatiuqe  

pauvre  France     ::aie::

----------


## Traroth2

Au mme moment, les Pays-Bas interdisent les portes drobes...

----------


## Traroth2

> ce qui me choque, 
> c'est que  ct des professionnels de l'informatique qui s'expriment ici,
> gnralement contre les backdoors, ou des OS nationaux (???) car ils en connaissent les faiblesses, 
> on trouve une majorit de nos lus, en gnral peu au fait des subtilits du numrique ..., 
> plutt pour ce genre de fonctions de "scurit" !!
> cela changera-t-il avec le rajeunissement de la classe politique ? 
> j'en doute.


Leur avis dcoule directement de la volont des lobbys qui les paient, en informatique comme dans leurs autres domaines d'incomptence.

----------


## Invit

Alors qu'internet pourrait sublimer les frontires, ils cherchent  le nationaliser. C'est dramatique.

----------


## Thorna

Hummm, voyons...

- un os franco-franais "souverain" qui permettra de rester  l'abri d'ventuelles portes drobes trangres... et qui transmettra ses donnes via l'internet o n'importe quelle entreprise "Echelon" pourra les lire !
- un os franco-franais "souverain" annonc en mme temps que la volont de placer des portes drobes " nous" dans les logiciels, et donc un OS contenant des donnes officiellement accessibles par n'importe quelle entit du gouvernement franais. Dans un premier temps... puis par n'importe quelle boite de scurit habilite par lui dans un deuxime temps, puis donc par n'importe quelle entreprise "Echelon" dans un troisime temps.

Dans les 2 cas, une inutilit totale *en terme de scurit* pour les entreprises franaises et les particuliers.
Aprs, a peut tre tout  fait valable pour valoriser les comptences franaises en dveloppement d'OS et en scurit informatique, sous rserve bien sr que a ne soit pas sous-trait  des SSII pas chres venues d'ailleurs  ::):

----------


## 4sStylZ

Ils ne connaissent absolument  rien  linformatique.
Il serait temps de se rveiller et de voir quil ny a pas que Google, Apple et Microsoft dans le monde de linformatique.

Et des OS*Franais yen as dja, notamment Mandriva et maintenant Mageia.

----------


## Jaujon

Aprs moi je propose la dchance de la licence Windows pour tous ceux qui utilisent un dual boot!

----------


## sizvix

Moi je suis pour les les portes drobs !!!
J'en ai marre des loggin , des papiers administratifs pour les impots, de faire des demande d'inscriptions pour avoir accs  des informations.
Vive les accs rservs aux hackeurs !
Enfin une vrai avance vers le collectage facile des donnes des gens et surtout la liste des mdicaments qui garde mes voisins en vie pour la modifier et les induire en erreur !
( Je ne pense pas que ce seront les autorits lgales, forces de l'ordre ou autre qui les utiliseront le plus ... )

----------


## koyosama

Voila comment on arrive a un pays comme la Coree du Nord ou la Chine sans qu'on s'en rende compte. Ils sont fort le gouvernement francais et le pire c'est qu'on laisse faire.
On devrait arreter d'appeler nos deputes "deputes" et les appeler directement seigneurs. Et d'arreter de dire qu'on est dans un pays de libertes.

----------


## deuche

Il me semble que la France a vot des accords pour des licences Windows au niveau de l'Education nationale mais galement au niveau militaire.
En fait le problme reste surtout un problme d'espionnage et de scurit intrieure. La bonne rponse serait effectivement une distribution libre de type Linux puisque les codes sont ouvert, avec une scurit dveloppe en France. D'ailleurs je crois avoir lu qu' une figure du logiciel libre s'tait suicid ?

----------


## TheLastShot

> Il me semble que la France a vot des accords pour des licences Windows au niveau de l'Education nationale mais galement au niveau militaire.
> En fait le problme reste surtout un problme d'espionnage et de scurit intrieure. La bonne rponse serait effectivement une distribution libre de type Linux puisque les codes sont ouvert, avec une scurit dveloppe en France. D'ailleurs je crois avoir lu qu' une figure du logiciel libre s'tait suicid ?


Tu veux dire que le mieux au niveau militaire ce serait d'utiliser des logiciels dont n'importe qui peut lire les sources et trouver les failles ?
Hmm, oui, je suis d'accord !

----------


## hotcryx

Pourquoi mettre une porte d'errobe, il y en a dj tellement d'autres!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deuche

> Tu veux dire que le mieux au niveau militaire ce serait d'utiliser des logiciels dont n'importe qui peut lire les sources et trouver les failles ?
> Hmm, oui, je suis d'accord !


Non, je veux dire utiliser un logiciel dont on sache de quoi il est fait et de rajouter une couche de scurit, une couche propritaire pour laquelle videmement les codes sources seraient secrt. Cela me parait moins hazardeux que d'utiliser du Windows. D'ailleurs une lgende dit que les serveurs sur les porte-avions des USA tournent sous Linux en raison des failles de scurit de windows.

"TerraSoft, et sa distribution aux dents longues, viennet de remporter un contrat auprs de Lockeed Martin pour la modernisation des sonars des sous marins de l'US Navy."

L'article datant de 2003, il convient donc de vrifier si Linux/Unix sont toujours d'actualit ou si d'autres type d'OS ont vu le jour depuis. Mais bon, ayant vu de mes yeux un simulateur de vol planqu dans le code source d'Excel 95, accessible depuis une combinaison de touche dans une case bien spcifique, je doute fort que Windows soit le systme le plus fiable en terme de scurit.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il me semble que la France a vot des accords pour des licences Windows au niveau de l'Education nationale mais galement au niveau militaire.
> En fait le problme reste surtout un problme d'espionnage et de scurit intrieure. La bonne rponse serait effectivement une distribution libre de type Linux puisque les codes sont ouvert, avec une scurit dveloppe en France. D'ailleurs je crois avoir lu qu' une figure du logiciel libre s'tait suicid ?


Le mieux est que l'arme et l'ducation nationale reste sur le minitel

----------


## Glutinus

Ils vont dlguer le dveloppement de cet OS  quelle SSII ??  ::D:

----------


## psychadelic

bis repetita placent

En 1965 le Gnral de Gaule  lanc "le Plan Calcul" https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_Calcul


Il y a aussi le beau "Loup" Franais quand on  jet dehors Vinton Cerf, car il souhaitait nous associer su developpement d'internet, mais qu'on prfrait "notre minitel.
Qui cesouvient de Louis Pouzin ? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Pouzin

Bon , tout cela est bien Franais, on est en train de se concocter un nouveau pige  cons qui va encore nous couter une bras !  ::aie:: 
Quelques dputs doivent sans doute chercher  caser quelques  crtins dans une commission d'tude pour dboucher sur un machin comme Hadopi, c'est gnialeee  ::roll::

----------


## magatst

Sr que se serait un plus si de l'argent public tait distribu  la communaut pour Franiser correctement
les grandes distribution linux ...
En recrutant par exemple quelques dveloppeurs, traducteurs, ergonomes, designer de talents dans la fonction publique pour s'occuper exclusivement de a ...
Mais bon, faut pas rver ....

----------


## deuche

> bis repetita placent
> 
> En 1965 le Gnral de Gaule  lanc "le Plan Calcul" https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plan_Calcul
> 
> 
> Il y a aussi le beau "Loup" Franais quand on  jet dehors Vinton Cerf, car il souhaitait nous associer su developpement d'internet, mais qu'on prfrait "notre minitel.
> Qui cesouvient de Louis Pouzin ? https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_Pouzin
> 
> Bon , tout cela est bien Franais, on est en train de se concocter un nouveau pige  cons qui va encore nous couter une bras ! 
> Quelques dputs doivent sans doute chercher  caser quelques  crtins dans une commission d'tude pour dboucher sur un machin comme Hadopi, c'est gnialeee


Les technologies de pointes sont dtenues par les Russes et les Chinois aujourd'hui. Largement devant les USA, du moins dans le domaine militaire.
Je ne suis pas sr qu'il faille critiquer le minitel en France. Car en termes de tlcommunication nous tions tout de mme bien en avance sur les amricains.

J'ai connu internet en 1992 au CNRS, quand je dveloppais une application pour un acclrateur de particules. Je me souviens d'tre berlu lorsque le physicien m'expliquait qu'il conversait directement avec un laboratoire situ aux USA.

J'ai eu internet  la maison en 1995. Une connexion  5kbit/s maxi quand a ne descendait pas  2.
Je ne suis pas sr qu'aux USA ils taient beaucoup plus en avance.

Et je ne pense pas non plus qu'il faille dire que nous avions le minitel quand eux avaient internet. Je pense plutt que nous avions le minitel quand eux taient encore  cbler  la main les liaisons tlphonique.

Pourquoi faut-il rgulirement rabaisser la France ? Il ne vous aura pas chapp, j'espre, que la France et le CNRS sont en train de mettre en place une batterie rvolutionnaire sur la base de Sodium pour remplacer le Lithium qui est rare et cher. La carte  puce, il me semble quelle est Franaise non ? Ainsi que la cl USB ?

Alors pourquoi est-ce qu'un OS, ou une partie d'OS serait un problme a developper ?

----------


## yokosano

Bonjour  tous, 

L'OS souverain voqu ci-dessus existe depuis quelques annes dj mais son nom tait confidentiel. Ce n'est plus le cas et on peut dornavant le citer : CLIP.
L'ANSSI en parle sur son site ici : http://www.ssi.gouv.fr/actualite/cli...n-os-securise/

Si clip a t pens pour offrir des mcanismes de cloisonnement, il peut aussi tre employ comme OS seul par exemple pour faire une passerelle. Je pense qu'il constitue une bonne base.

il a t prsente au SSTIC en 2015 : https://www.sstic.org/2015/presentation/clip/
HSC en a part dans sa newsletter de mars 2015 dans la rubrique OSSIR: http://www.hsc-news.com/archives/2015/000128.html

Bien cordialement

----------


## pcdwarf

Avant de parler d'os franco-francais, Il faudrait dj qu'on commence par viter de dployer systmatiquement du windows ou du mac dans les services publics alors qu'en fait on a le choix.

Actuellement, le mec qui dit "linux" on lui oppose tout de suite le "cot de la maintenance" et la "formation des utilisateurs" avant mme de rflchir.
Pour ce qui est de la "formation des utilisateurs", justement, plutt que de les laisser de dmerder comme ils peuvent, a serait peut-tre une bonne chose qu'on les forme, les utilisateurs...
Pour ce qui est de la maintenance : haha! Comme si il n'y avait pas de maintenance sous windows....  ::ptdr:: 
J'ai t admin sys dans une boite ou on avait les deux. 
Il fallait donc rajouter aux problmes de chaque OS les problmes d'interoprabilit...
Sur quoi est-ce que je me suis le plus pris la tte ? hum...hum... Sur le clickodrome videmment ! 

En pratique, avec du libre, le cot est facile  calculer : c'est le hardware + le salaire de l'admin.
Avec windows , c'est le hardware + les licences + le support + le salaire de l'admin. (parce que c'est illusoire qu'on puisse se passer d'admin sys dans un boite un peu grosse) 

Et puis, mme si je suis plutot debian, si vraiment ils veulent du support, Redhat, c'est trs bien aussi...

----------


## pcdwarf

propos de CLIP, a se tlcharge o ? 
j'ai pas trouv le lien.

----------


## yokosano

CLIP comme le dis l'ANSSI dans sa prsentation au SSTIC ou HSC dans sa newsletter est un systme qui comporte des lments de code qui sont classifis et ne peuvent donc tre mis  la disposition de tous facilement. HSC :"Bien que dvelopp en Open Source, la distribution de CLIP n'est  pas ouverte, l'ANSSI voulant garder le contrle afin d'viter des variantes  non scurises, certaines parties des sources sont classifies."
L'ANSSI dispose ainsi d'une forge classifie de dfense  laquelle les entreprises ou organismes peuvent participer sous rserve de satisfaire  quelques conditions bien particulire. Prendre contact avec l'ANSSI pour connatre les conditions.

Sinon, il y a une distribution interministrielle moins scurise, sur base Ubuntu LTS et incorporant les logiciels libres du SILL (http://pcll.ac-dijon.fr/mim/), en cours de cration et disponible ici : http://pcll.ac-dijon.fr/mim/mimo/mimuntu/

Cordialement

----------


## nikau6

Le gouvernement franais veut un OS dans lequel ils pourront installer des outils despionnage bien franais. Vive le libre ! C'est nous qui devrions voir augmenter nos moyens de surveillances et de contrle de ceux qui nous gouvernent. La menace c'est eux, et non le peuple. Le danger pour notre pays c'est eux!

----------


## Zilpix

Pierre Bellanger : le  mec qui n'a pas apprci que Facebook soit utilis aux dpends de Skyblog ?  ::mouarf:: 

Un OS souverain ? Qui en voudrait ? Je suis sr que ces mmes dputs ont des Ipads et des PCs sous Windows ou des Macs... Et leurs tlphones  ces gentils dputs ? Ils ont tous des tlphones Thales Teorem j'imagine ?!!

Ces dputs sont vraiment  ct de la plaque...
  systme dexploitation souverain  lusage de tous  => Ubuntu, Linux Mint, etc... What else ?  ::weird:: 
  un programme informatique qui pilote toutes les machines informatiques connectes  => Skynet ?!  ::mrgreen:: 

Crer de la souverainet sur le Web => A l'vidence ils n'ont pas compris ce qu'est le Web.
Seul intrt  mon sens d'un "OS souverain" => avoir plus facilement accs aux infos de ses utilisateurs, et mieux les contrler => Ils admirent la souverainet numrique de la Core du Nord ces messieurs les dputs ?

Mes propositions pour que la France ait une souverainet numrique :

- Sensibiliser les plus jeunes aux OS autres que Windows et Mac OS (a vitera que dans ces jeunes certains finissent dputs et proposent un jour un OS souverain  ::mouarf:: )
- Miser (et donc financer)  fond sur l'innovation numrique, les entreprises numriques, la recherche informatique, etc... C'est comme cela que l'on crera une "souverainet" numrique, en ralisant les prochains GAFA en France !
- Interdire aux dputs qui sortent des bullshit pareilles de se reprsenter pour reprsenter le peuple Franais, on mrite vraiment mieux que a !

Sign un dveloppeur .NET absolument OS agnostique !

----------


## nikau6

Voila qui est Pierre Bellanger : http://blogs.lexpress.fr/media/2008/...nger_condamne/
Un dgnr ! Un malade! Un reprsentant de l'lite quoi !
Confirmation de la condamnation de 2008 : http://www.20minutes.fr/people/38265...uption-mineure

EDIT :
Autre article intressant : http://www.egaliteetreconciliation.f...ans-23604.html

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Les dputs adoptent un amendement imposant la communication des codes source de logiciels*
*utiliss ou dvelopps par ladministration*

Les centaines damendements proposs pour la loi pour la Rpublique numrique ont commenc  tre examins  lAssemble nationale. Parmi les amendements qui ont dj t adopts, on retiendra celui qui impose  ltat et aux collectivits territoriales de communiquer le code source des logiciels qui sont produits dans le cadre des services publics, sur demande.

Ceci est le rsultat de ladoption de lamendement N CL534, relatif  larticle L. 300-2 du code des relations entre le public et ladministration. Larticle porte sur la dfinition des documents administratifs qui sont considrs comme  _les documents produits ou reus, dans le cadre de leur mission de service public, par ltat, les collectivits territoriales ainsi que par les autres personnes de droit public ou les personnes de droit priv charges dune telle mission_ . Ces documents incluent notamment _ les dossiers, rapports, tudes, comptes rendus, procs-verbaux, statistiques, instructions, circulaires, notes et rponses ministrielles, correspondances, avis, prvisions et dcisions_ . Ledit amendement suggre dinclure les codes source dans la liste des documents administratifs. Ces documents tant soumis  la  communication aux autorits comptentes en cas de demande, il en dcoule une consquence logique : une fois que ladoption de cet amendement est confirme en sance plnire, ladministration pourrait dsormais avoir lobligation de communiquer le code source des logiciels quelle utilise ou dveloppe.

Il est galement important de noter que daprs la Commission daccs aux documents administratifs (CADA), un code source est  _un ensemble de fichiers informatiques qui contient les instructions devant tre excutes par un microprocesseur_ .

Sources : Amendement N CL534, Article L. 300-2 du code des relations entre le public et ladministration

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ? Approuvez-vous ladoption de cet amendement ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Loi sur le numrique : des dputs suggrent des portes drobes dans les matriels informatiques, pour des raisons de scurit nationale
 ::fleche::  Des dputs franais demandent la cration d'un OS souverain pour permettre au pays de retrouver sa souverainet numrique

----------


## el_slapper

> Voila qui est Pierre Bellanger : http://blogs.lexpress.fr/media/2008/...nger_condamne/
> Un dgnr ! Un malade! Un reprsentant de l'lite quoi !
> Confirmation de la condamnation de 2008 : http://www.20minutes.fr/people/38265...uption-mineure
> 
> EDIT :
> Autre article intressant : http://www.egaliteetreconciliation.f...ans-23604.html


le rapport avec la scurit informatique? L, tu nous fait de l'attaque ad hominem.

----------


## nikau6

> le rapport avec la scurit informatique? L, tu nous fait de l'attaque ad hominem.


Aucun rapport avec la scurit informatique. Je trouve simplement scandaleux que ce type, qui devrait normalement tre en prison si il ne bnficiait pas de protections, comme en bnficient tous les membres de l'lite, se retrouve au JT de France2 et relay sur ce site.

----------


## nikau6

> OK, formidable... Et si un mchant informaticien franais dcouvrait qu'on peut crypter du contenu sensible sur n'importe quel disque? Diffuser une application sur un app store qui permet de crypter sera t'il interdit? Crypter sera t'il interdit?


Non, cet amendement ne concerne que es logiciels dvelopps par l'administration. Pour l'instant...
Mais il est vrai que le titre de l'article est un peu racoleur et qu'il peut prter  confusion.

----------


## nikau6

> le rapport avec la scurit informatique? L, tu nous fait de l'attaque ad hominem.


Je rajouterais que mon attaque ne peut pas tre  considre comme tant ad-hominen, puisque je ne suis pas compltement en dsaccord avec ce qu'il dit dans cette vido. Mon intention n'est donc pas de dcrdibiliser les arguments de la personne en attaquant la personne sur ce qu'elle est. Je ne fait que rappeler qui est Pierre Bellanger dans un monde ou tout vous est pardonnez, et est trs vite oubli, si vous appartenez  l'lite.

----------


## chiv

Pour un OS franais mais pas pour qu'il soit ralis, control, backdoor et probablement rat par le gouvernement. On aurait effectivement bien besoin d'tre moins dpendant des multinationales amricaines oui. Au moins, que des alternatives existent pour qu'ils aient moins de pouvoir.
Ce qu'il nous faudrait, ce serait un Microsoft ou un Apple franais. Une boite capable de fournir des machines de qualit compltes (hardware, OS, logiciels, navigateur, moteur de recherche) sans avoir besoin  aucun moment de produits amricains. Bref, c'est pas prt d'arriver. :/

----------


## psychadelic

Ah ouai, je vois, une boite genre R2E qui fabriquerai un Micral avec son propre systme d'exploitation qu'on appellerai SYSMIC ???
 ::mrgreen::

----------


## berceker united

Vue comme a et l'ambiance local je reste sur Miocrosoft car j'ai plus confiance a la NSA  ::mrgreen::

----------


## nikau6

> Vue comme a et l'ambiance local je reste sur Miocrosoft car j'ai plus confiance a la NSA


Il est vrai que quitte  tre espionn, il vaut mieux l'tre par la NSA que par les services de renseignement franais. C'est plus rassurant ...  ::mouarf::   Surtout que a commence  paniquer la haut. Leur pouvoir est de plus en plus menac et il faut s'attendre  un durcissement de leur part dans les annes qui viennent.

----------


## tabouret

Un OS franais serait une bonne initiative s'il est fait par des franais.
Un noyau Linux, une interface graphique un peu plus "pro"  la windows ou macOS, dgager la ligne de commande pour une distribution de masse (et oui la ligne de commande pour un utilisateur lamba il en a rien  foutre) simplifier l'installation d une application par un simple double clic plutt que de passer en ligne de commande, rsoudre des problmes de dpendances pour cette croisade qu'est l'installation d'une imprimante, grer un peu mieux l USB (combien de fois j'jecte ma clef et hop donnes effaces) tout ceci en natif bien sur..

Reste  lucider la compatibilit des jeux vidos, et autres applications windows pour une distribution commerciale ultrieure.

Si en plus on peut passer en exo-noyau la c'est la classe internationale.

----------


## Capucinenet1

La solution rside dans la transition du Web 2.0 au Web smantique 3.0 avec la matrise par chacun de ses identits numriques CF http://cloudid.fr/wp-content/uploads...artnership.pdf 
@capucinenet1

----------


## Mingolito

C'est du mme niveau que les discussions des politiques sur Hadopi, tout cela ne fait que montrer une fois de plus leur totale ignorance de toutes ces questions, leur inexprience, leur incomptence, et leur profonde stupidit, sans parler de leur volont de flicage et de privation des libert des citoyens.
S'il avaient une once d'intelligence, d'exprience ou d'honntet, tous ces bons  riens feraient un vrai travail au lieu de faire de la politique. S'il y avais pas eu George W. Bush et maintenant Donald Duck Trump, j'aurais dit que la France  comme politiques les pires loosers imaginable au monde, sauf les malhonntes  (genre Balkany etc) qui eux savent trs bien ce qu'ils font, et qui sont peut tre encore plus nombreux que les pauvres abrutis.
Hypothse B : 500 millions d'euros vont tre donns par l'tat  je ne sais quelle boite d'informatique franaise totalement inconnue pour faire le dit OS, qui ne verra jamais le jour, mais mdiapart dcouvrira dans 5 ans que la boite appartient au beau frre du fils du politique qui  lanc le projet. Exemple : La nouvelle affaire Alliot-Marie, ou encore les affaires des mines d'uranium d'Areva sans uranium, l'affaires Fabius, l'affaire des vaccins qui servent  rien, bref des centaines de millions de pertes pour l'tat qui se retrouvent dans les poches de la familles des politiques responsables de ces gchis financiers.

Bref la dmocratie actuelle en France consiste  payer des milliards une bande de dbiles et de voleurs dont le seul but est de trouver de nouvelles ides abracadabrantesques pour lancer des projets aussi couteux qu'inutiles genre Hadopi, des OS qui ne seront jamais installs, ou encore des aroports en plein bocages qui ne servirons  rien  part crer encore plus de dficit, ou encore des barrages  7 milliards pour arroser 3 radis. Tout cela pour quoi ? des pots de vin et des dtournement de fond, c'est tout.

Pendant ce temps, le chmage et la dette continuent d'augmenter, et les politiques en ont strictement rien  secouer de vous, quand la France coulera ils auront tous leur villa aux Seychelles depuis longtemps, tout cela pay avec vos impts...

----------


## TiranusKBX

cela pourrait tre marrant une dmonstration des portes drobes aux dputs, pendant leur pause 200 personnes ou plus s'installent  leur place et quand ils reviendrons nous leur dirions "nous avons utilis une porte drobe"  ::mouarf::

----------


## youtpout978

> C'est du mme niveau que les discussions des politiques sur Hadop...


Je te trouve bien optimiste quand mme  ::ptdr::

----------


## sebbod

Si je comprend bien, par exemple SAP devra fournir son code source  l'administration si elle l'utilise.
Je doute qu'il soit d'accord donc il faudra se passer de SAP et beaucoup d'autre qui ne seront pas d'accord non plus  mon avis comme Microsoft, Oracle, etc...
Donc en gros on sera oblig d'utilis des logiciel Open source  bas a tombe bien, excellent, c'est parfait, je trouve que c'est une trs bonne loi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Si je comprend bien, par exemple SAP devra fournir son code source  l'administration si elle l'utilise.


Non : 




> Les centaines damendements proposs pour la loi pour la Rpublique numrique ont commenc  tre examins  lAssemble nationale. Parmi les amendements qui ont dj t adopts, on retiendra celui qui impose  ltat et aux collectivits territoriales de communiquer le code source *des logiciels qui sont produits dans le cadre des services publics*, sur demande.


En gros l'Etat devra fournir le code source de ce qu'il dveloppe  une autorit comptente (dsigne et paye par l'Etat  ::aie:: ) sur la demande de celle-ci.





> Je doute qu'il soit d'accord donc il faudra se passer de SAP et beaucoup d'autre qui ne seront pas d'accord non plus  mon avis comme Microsoft, Oracle, etc...


La question ne se pose pas, mais oui j'en doute aussi, je n'ai pas suivi o cela en tait, il y a eu une news il y a quelques temps pour dire que la Chine demandait cela, je ne sais pas ce que cela a donn ni quelles ont t les rponses fournies par les gros de l'IT, mais je ne pense pas que la plupart ait fourni leur code source.





> Donc en gros on sera oblig d'utilis des logiciel Open source  bas a tombe bien, excellent, c'est parfait, je trouve que c'est une trs bonne loi


Vu que l'Etat vient de signer un gros chque de plusieurs millions  Microsoft pour mettre du Windows dans toutes les coles, je doute du passage  l'open-source partout  ::D:

----------


## ZenZiTone

> en dmocratie, ce qui est public doit tre consultable par tous les citoyens, non ?


Tu mlanges beaucoup de choses l... "dmocratie", "public", "constultable par tous les citoyens"... 

Dans l'article il n'a en aucun cas t question d'un OS open source. Et j'imagine bien que si ce projet va au bout, le rsultat sera tout sauf open source..

----------


## syj

Je pars du principe que tout euro qui sera dpens pour concevoir cet os.

Il sera dpens en France par des Franais, donc quand l'tat aura rcupr :
- sur les charges salariales, 
- sur les charges patronale, 
- sur la tva, 
- sur les impots sur le revenu, 
- sur les impots locaux, ... 
 lui aura cout seulement 30% de chaque euros investi (chiffre  la louche). Il aura rcupr 70% qui reste.

Quand il paie des licences  Microsoft, chaque euros investi et bien il rcupre quoi la TVA ...

Au pire, si c'est un flop , lui coutera autant que de payer des gens aux chomages.

Aprs , j'espre qu'il sera Open Source et sans backdoor.

----------


## Invit

Il est interessant de constater que la politique de la France au XXieme siecle continue de croire a l'isolationisme technologique qui prevalu pendant les 30 glorieuses. Age d'or du Concorde, Minitel, ou l'etat "visionnaire" commandait l'avenir technologique avec les grands succes qu'on lui connait (qui a vu recement un Concorde? qui a recemment utilise les services telematiques?).
Encore qu'a l'epoque on pouvait parler d'innovations, mais la c'est simplement la porte ouverte a la "maitrise" par un etat centralise de l'acces au informations... a quand un Internet francais? Cela sonne un peu politique chinoise, a moins que l'on ne prenne le modele nord coreen, tous deux etant etablis avec les meilleures intentions pour leur citoyens et economie.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour un OS franais mais pas pour qu'il soit ralis, control, backdoor et probablement rat par le gouvernement. On aurait effectivement bien besoin d'tre moins dpendant des multinationales amricaines oui. Au moins, que des alternatives existent pour qu'ils aient moins de pouvoir.


Cet OS n'arrivera jamais de toute faon y a pas le budget.




> Ce qu'il nous faudrait, ce serait un Microsoft ou un Apple franais. Une boite capable de fournir des machines de qualit compltes (hardware, OS, logiciels, navigateur, moteur de recherche) sans avoir besoin  aucun moment de produits amricains. Bref, c'est pas prt d'arriver. :/


Bof. Se faire emprisonner par une boite US ou une boite franaise je vois pas bien ce que a change. Ce qu'il faut c'est utiliser du logiciel libre dans les administration et *surtout* des formats de stockage ouverts, c'est bien a le plus important, que les donnes appartiennent  l'tat et pas  Microsoft ou Google. Pouvoir exercer sa souverainet numrique c'est avant toute chose dtenir le contrle de ses propres donnes, c'est une lapalissade mais visiblement c'est pas clair pour tout le monde.


Les hommes politiques sont des gros bourrins, il y a un problme de souverainet numrique, facile on cre tout from scratch. Google utilise les donnes personnelles en conformit avec le droit US mais pas avec le droit franais ? Qu'importe si se sont les utilisateurs qui utilisent Google et non Google qui force les utilisateurs  utiliser ses services, pondons des lois, mme fondes sur du rien.

Hop a vot, problme rgl. On a la conscience tranquille on a vite vot un truc dans l'urgence pour "agir". Pour un politique faire des lois c'est agir  ::aie:: 

Et il parait que ces c.... sont l'lite de la nation  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> Il est interessant de constater que la politique de la France au XXieme siecle continue de croire a l'isolationisme technologique qui prevalu pendant les 30 glorieuses. Age d'or du Concorde, Minitel, ou l'etat "visionnaire" commandait l'avenir technologique avec les grands succes qu'on lui connait (qui a vu recement un Concorde? qui a recemment utilise les services telematiques?).
> Encore qu'a l'epoque on pouvait parler d'innovations, mais la c'est simplement la porte ouverte a la "maitrise" par un etat centralise de l'acces au informations... a quand un Internet francais? Cela sonne un peu politique chinoise, a moins que l'on ne prenne le modele nord coreen, tous deux etant etablis avec les meilleures intentions pour leur citoyens et economie.


Oui, c'est assez juste. Sauf que,  mon avis, il n'y a pas que l'isolationnisme qui est en jeu avec la cration d'un OS "franais" (je trouve dommage qu'il doive absolument tre franais, d'ailleurs, il pourrait tout aussi bien tre polonais, coren ou amricain, pour ce que a me fait). L'intrt ici est de crer un OS qui n'appartienne pas  une entreprise prive. Autant on sait que l'isolationnisme ne fonctionne pas, autant il en va de mme pour le libralisme. Mettre de l'argent du contribuable au service du contribuable -- pour une fois -- serait plutt bienvenu.

----------


## Traroth2

Si cet OS souverain est open-source, a va plutt dans le bon sens. Sinon, c'est juste un nid  backdoors de plus...

----------


## satsuki

Mais concrtement, comment va faire le gouvernement pour nous faire installer cet OS ?
Une grande majorit des personnes possdent un Windows. Comment il va s'y prendre pour faire virer ce Windows pour y installer leur OS  ::?:  ?

----------


## Saverok

> Oje trouve dommage qu'il doive absolument tre franais, d'ailleurs, il pourrait tout aussi bien tre polonais, coren ou amricain, pour ce que a me fait). L'intrt ici est de crer un OS qui n'appartienne pas  une entreprise prive.


Parce que s'il appartient  un pays concurrent conomique et/ou politique, c'est mieux ?
Soit on fait du nationnal, soit on est dans l'open-source avec une belle couche de personnalisation nationale, tout de mme.
L, il y a un intrt.
Sinon, on s'expose comme une cible (que l'OS soit priv ou li  une nation trangre).

On n'est pas dans le monde des bisounours.
L'espionnage industrielle, conomique, politique et militaire existent et sont plus actifs que jamais depuis lavnement du numrique.

Si l'Histoire nous a appris quelque chose c'est que nos allis d'aujourd'hui, sont nos ennemis d'hier et inversement.
La gopolitique volue sans cesse.
Etre dpendant d'une entreprise priv trangre est mauvais, tre dpendant d'un autre tat l'est peut tre encore plus.

----------


## Marco46

> L'intrt ici est de crer un OS qui n'appartienne pas  une entreprise prive. Autant on sait que l'isolationnisme ne fonctionne pas, autant il en va de mme pour le libralisme. Mettre de l'argent du contribuable au service du contribuable -- pour une fois -- serait plutt bienvenu.


Bref, contribuer  Debian serait la meilleure solution  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Parce que s'il appartient  un pays concurrent conomique et/ou politique, c'est mieux ?
> Soit on fait du nationnal, soit on est dans l'open-source avec une belle couche de personnalisation nationale, tout de mme.
> L, il y a un intrt.
> Sinon, on s'expose comme une cible (que l'OS soit priv ou li  une nation trangre).
> 
> On n'est pas dans le monde des bisounours.
> L'espionnage industrielle, conomique, politique et militaire existent et sont plus actifs que jamais depuis lavnement du numrique.


La France n'est pas une entreprise. Elle n'est pas suppose tre en concurrence conomique avec les autres tats, et elle est cense cohabiter avec (et non concurrencer) les tats dont les citoyens ont choisi un modle conomique/politique diffrent. Me fritter avec le reste du monde pour asseoir la puissance de mon pays ne m'intresse pas. Nous sommes  l'aire de la mondialisation. Soit on choisit la troisime guerre mondiale, soit on choisit la dmocratie, dans laquelle les gouvernements sont au service du peuple qui les a choisis.
Quel est l'intrt d'un OS national ? Cet OS*n'est pas fait pour tre vendu, il est fait pour permettre aux citoyens de garder le contrle de leurs donnes. Du moins, je l'espre. S'il est fait pour que le gouvernement garde le contrle des donnes des gens, cette actualit ne m'intresse pas et j'espre que je n'aurai pas de redevance  payer pour cet OS que je n'utiliserai pas. :;):

----------


## Invit

> Bref, contribuer  Debian serait la meilleure solution


Tout  fait. Pour l'instant, Debian me satisfait pleinement. Sauf qu'un OS public Debian-like en garantirait la prennit.

----------


## Iradrille

> Quel est l'intrt d'un OS national ? Cet OS*n'est pas fait pour tre vendu, il est fait pour permettre aux citoyens de garder le contrle de leurs donnes. Du moins, je l'espre. S'il est fait pour que le gouvernement garde le contrle des donnes des gens, cette actualit ne m'intresse pas et j'espre que je n'aurai pas de redevance  payer pour cet OS que je n'utiliserai pas.


Garder le contrle de ses donnes : peut tre (a serait bien en tout cas, mais un OS n'est pas suffisant pour a).

Que le gouvernement garde le contrle de nos donnes (encore une fois, un OS n'est pas suffisant pour a), pourquoi pas ? Vaut mieux que le notre gouvernement garde nos donnes plutt qu'un autre gouvernement.
Mme si le fait qu'un gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, garde nos donnes ne m'enchante pas.

----------


## Traroth2

> Gniale on aura le choix entre se faire espionner par la NSA ou le gouvernement Franais ! 
> 
> 1) Pas la peine de cre un n-ieme OS il ferait mieu de promouvoir/contribuer  un OS dj existant, comme Debian (par exemple).
> Et remplacer les PC sous Windows dans les coles par cette distribution.
> Il faudrait commencer par promouvoir les solutions alternative avant de vouloir en crer.
> 
> 2) Obliger les constructeurs de smarthphone  ouvrir leurs matriel, afin que comme sur pc on puisse installer n'importe quels OS.
> Parce que mme si le gouvernement Francais faisait un os, il ne pourrait pas l'installer sur les smarthphones actuel tellement y'a de pilotes proprio.
> 
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec tous tes points. En particulier, pour le premier, si le gouvernement franais avait dcid de faire auditer le code de Debian par l'ANSSI, par exemple, et de proposer ventuellement des patchs dans la foule, l, on aurait pu gagner quelque chose de concret.

----------


## clorr

On a vu ce que ca avait donn avec le cloud souverain ! Bis repetita...

----------


## GPPro

> Si je comprend bien, par exemple SAP devra fournir son code source  l'administration si elle l'utilise.
> Je doute qu'il soit d'accord donc il faudra se passer de SAP et beaucoup d'autre qui ne seront pas d'accord non plus  mon avis comme Microsoft, Oracle, etc...
> Donc en gros on sera oblig d'utilis des logiciel Open source  bas a tombe bien, excellent, c'est parfait, je trouve que c'est une trs bonne loi


Euh c'est ce qui se fait dans le mdical pour les gens voulant investir le march US. Donc non, ce n'est pas illusoire, quand tu veux gagner un march tu te plies aux lois dudit march.

----------


## Invit

> Garder le contrle de ses donnes : peut tre (a serait bien en tout cas, mais un OS n'est pas suffisant pour a).
> 
> Que le gouvernement garde le contrle de nos donnes (encore une fois, un OS n'est pas suffisant pour a), pourquoi pas ? Vaut mieux que le notre gouvernement garde nos donnes plutt qu'un autre gouvernement.
> Mme si le fait qu'un gouvernement, quel qu'il soit, garde nos donnes ne m'enchante pas.


Un OS n'est pas suffisant, on est d'accord. Simplement, si on prend le temps d'informer les gens, ceux qui le souhaitent pourraient prendre leurs dispositions pour contrler leurs donnes. Par exemple, s'ils veulent utiliser Google, Amazon et autres, ils peuvent se connecter soit  partir de leur tlphone, soit  partir d'un autre OS, tout en gardant l'OS qui ne collecte pas les donnes pour un usage personnel (Internet exclusivement pour la consultation, mouchards bloqus).
Personnellement, je n'ai ni plus ni moins confiance en le gouvernement franais qu'en d'autres gouvernements (a n'engage que moi). Et un gouvernement qui collecterait mes donnes sans que je ne puisse le contrler suscite ma mfiance plutt que ma confiance.

----------


## Iradrille

> Un OS n'est pas suffisant, on est d'accord. Simplement, si on prend le temps d'informer les gens, ceux qui le souhaite pourraient prendre leurs dispositions pour contrler leurs donnes.


Je serais curieux de savoir comment ?

J'ai jamais utilis Facebook, J'ai eu  crer un compte pour un stage (dev d'app Facebook).
Compte cr avec une fausse identit, fausse adresse mail, faux numro de tlphone (celui d'un collgue, je voulais pas donner mon 06  Facebook).
Compte cr le 1er jour de mon stage (donc ils n'ont pas eu beaucoup de temps pour rcup des donnes sur moi et recouper avec ce qu'ils ont dj : nouvelle machine / nouvelle ip).

Compte  peine cr : "Vous n'avez pas d'amis, regarder parmi nos propositions vous en connaissez surement !"
Effectivement, les 2/3 des propositions taient des gens que je connaissais. Le collgue ayant donn son numro de tel ne connaissais personne de cette liste.

Bref, honntement j'aimerai bien qu'on m'informe : comment je garde mes donnes ? Puisque le fait de ne pas utiliser le service ne permet pas de conserver ses donnes.

A part : ne pas utiliser Internet, je vois pas.




> Personnellement, je n'ai ni plus ni moins confiance en le gouvernement franais qu'en d'autres gouvernements (a n'engage que moi). Et un gouvernement qui collecterait mes donnes sans que je ne puisse le contrler suscite ma mfiance plutt que ma confiance.


Les lois en France sont meilleures qu'aux US pour la protections des donnes personnelles par exemple, mais oui, ils ont tous la possibilit d'abuser de ces donnes.

----------


## agodfrin

Totalement surraliste. Cet article est tout simplement savoureux.

"Cette suprmatie amricaine inquite Pierre Bellanger, fondateur de Skyrock. Il estime que la domination des entreprises amricaines telles que Google et Facebook sur le web franais a fait perdre  la France sa souverainet numrique." Ben oui, c'est comme a. Les entrepreneurs Franais sont rests sur le bord de la route  regarder les coureurs au lieu de participer. Au lieu de venir pleurnicher auprs du gouvernement, pourquoi n'a-t'il pas lui dvelopp Facebook ou Twitter ? De toutes faons le "Next Big Thing" sera compltement diffrent. Dans tous les cas, je ne vois pas ce qu'un OS made-in-france change quoique ce soit.

"Cette absence de souverainet sur les services, systmes et rseaux numriques constitue un danger pour notre scurit nationale". Oui. Et tourner un OS "made in France" va y changer quelque chose ? Sachant que les composants d'une distribution Linux sont dvelopps de manire communautaire avec une toute petite fraction venant de France, je ne vois pas ce qu'une distribution Linux Franco-franchouillarde changerait.

Ou alors on va dans l'absurde total et on va dvelopper un nouvel OS  partir de zro ?

----------


## Invit

> Je serais curieux de savoir comment ?
> 
> J'ai jamais utilis Facebook, J'ai eu  crer un compte pour un stage (dev d'app Facebook).
> Compte cr avec une fausse identit, fausse adresse mail, faux numro de tlphone (celui d'un collgue, je voulais pas donner mon 06  Facebook).
> Compte cr le 1er jour de mon stage (donc ils n'ont pas eu beaucoup de temps pour rcup des donnes sur moi et recouper avec ce qu'ils ont dj : nouvelle machine / nouvelle ip).
> 
> Compte  peine cr : "Vous n'avez pas d'amis, regarder parmi nos propositions vous en connaissez surement !"
> Effectivement, les 2/3 des propositions taient des gens que je connaissais. Le collgue ayant donn son numro de tel ne connaissais personne de cette liste.
> 
> Bref, honntement j'aimerai bien qu'on m'informe : comment je garde mes donnes ? Puisque le fait de ne pas utiliser le service ne permet pas de conserver ses donnes.


Whouch,  ce point l*?! J'ai jamais fait l'exprience. Chez moi, j'ai une Debian pour la bureautique et le stockage de mes fichiers persos (sur laquelle je consulte aussi Internet en vitant certains sites, en bloquant les mouchards et en passant par le VPN de riseup), et une autre Debian o ma fille va regarder des dessins anims sur YouTube et o je gre mes achats en ligne et mes quelques abonnements (Free, Netflix + CAF et CPAM). Au boulot, Windows 7 et compte Google sur le nom de ma bote. C'est seulement au boulot que je constate des fuites incontrlables de mes donnes de boulot (c'est quand mme flippant). Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu d'autres problmes ( part Free qui, je crois, a vendu mon numro de tlphone fixe juste aprs me l'avoir attribu).
Bref, je reviens un peu sur mes propos du coup. Un OS est loin d'tre suffisant, effectivement, mais c'est un dbut. Au moins, a montrerait une once de volont de rendre le contrle des donnes  leurs propritaires. Dans le meilleur ou pire des cas, on peut suggrer aux personnes qui le peuvent et qui le veulent (et qui ont deux machines) de scinder leur mode d'utilisation en coupant l'accs Internet sur l'une de leurs machines. a peut tre intressant dans le cas des personnes qui utilisent  90 % des logiciels qui peuvent tre excuts sans Internet (ce qui est mon cas), ou encore comme mode de contrle parental hyper efficace.

----------


## Saverok

> Les entrepreneurs Franais sont rests sur le bord de la route  regarder les coureurs au lieu de participer. Au lieu de venir pleurnicher auprs du gouvernement, pourquoi n'a-t'il pas lui dvelopp Facebook ou Twitter ?


Ils l'ont tent justement.
Daylymotion, lycos, etc. sont ou ont t tent MAIS en France, on a une legislation incroyablement plus contraignante qu'aux US qui fait qu'une entreprise  ne peut pas avoir une croissance exponentielle fonde sur la dette.

Twitter, Facebook, Google, Amazon et consort se sont dvelopps en accumulant des milliards de dollars de dette.
Twitter est par ailleurs encore dficitaire et licencie.
Facebook se cherche encore un modle conomique viable.
En France, impossible de faire cela.
On est oblig de passer par des phases paliers pour stabiliser les fonds sinon les banques coupent les financements.

Les entrepreneurs franais sont trs innovants et plein d'entrain.
Au CES de cette anne, la France est la nation non-amricaine la plus reprsente.
Faisons cder tous les freins aux dveloppements des entreprises et on aura, nous aussi, des gants du numriques.
Les entrepreneurs franais sont prts mais partent  l'trangers.
Les digues sont  lcher ct politique, pas ct entrepreneurs.

----------


## agodfrin

> Ils ne connaissent absolument  rien  linformatique.
> Il serait temps de se rveiller et de voir quil ny a pas que Google, Apple et Microsoft dans le monde de linformatique.
> 
> Et des OS*Franais yen as dja, notamment Mandriva et maintenant Mageia.


Il n'y a rien de Franais dans Mandriva (ou Mageia). Ce sont juste des distributions Linux parmi des dizaines d'autres qui se contentent d'assembler un noyau Linux et une collection d'outils open source. Je doute que dans ces distributions il y ait une seule ligne de code originale (autre que quelques scripts et fichiers de configuration). Le code proprement dit, en particulier celui qui gre les aspects de scurit (encryption, authentication, ... ) n'est pas diffrent d'autres distributions.

----------


## Saverok

> La France n'est pas une entreprise. Elle n'est pas suppose tre en concurrence conomique avec les autres tats, et elle est cense cohabiter avec (et non concurrencer) les tats dont les citoyens ont choisi un modle conomique/politique diffrent.


Penses-tu que l'UE n'est pas en concurrence conomique avec les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ?
Penses-tu que l'on puisse se passer d'une arme avec ce qu'il se passe au Moyen Orient ou en Core du Nord ?

----------


## hdgetnet

Je pense qu'on a pas le moyen (financier, structurelle,culturelle, ingnieurs ...) pour dvelopper depuis zro un os.
on a 40 ans de retard.

----------


## BenoitM

Un nouvelle OS sans application?
Ca va tre super utile  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Penses-tu que l'UE n'est pas en concurrence conomique avec les USA, la Chine ou la Russie ?
> Penses-tu que l'on puisse se passer d'une arme avec ce qu'il se passe au Moyen Orient ou en Core du Nord ?


Ce serait bien d'au moins en avoir la volont et de faire des efforts dans ce sens. Bien sr, moi aussi j'ai des yeux et des oreilles, et je constate. Mais je refuse de considrer la France comme une entreprise dans laquelle les citoyens ne sont que la main d'uvre au service de la comptitivit conomique de l'UE, dont tout le monde se fout  part ceux qui ont des gros sous l-dedans (dans ce cas, l'exclusivit serait que les salaris paient le patron). Si nos opinions divergent l-dessus, on  pourrait continuer  causer pendant longtemps (a ne me poserait pas problme, mais c'est hors sujet). Dans ce cas je reformule mon propos : un OS franais destin  concurrencer Microsoft serait effectivement vou  l'chec. Par contre, un OS public destin  offrir un service aux citoyens serait plus apprciable et pas plus cher qu'un an de dners de Gala et voyages en jet priv aux frais de la princesse.

----------


## Iradrille

> Whouch,  ce point l*?! J'ai jamais fait l'exprience. Chez moi, j'ai une Debian pour la bureautique et le stockage de mes fichiers persos (sur laquelle je consulte aussi Internet en vitant certains sites, en bloquant les mouchards et en passant par le VPN de riseup), et une autre Debian o ma fille va regarder des dessins anims sur YouTube et o je gre mes achats en ligne et mes quelques abonnements (Free, Netflix + CAF et CPAM). Au boulot, Windows 7 et compte Google sur le nom de ma bote. C'est seulement au boulot que je constate des fuites incontrlables de mes donnes de boulot (c'est quand mme flippant). Pour l'instant, je n'ai pas eu d'autres problmes ( part Free qui, je crois, a vendu mon numro de tlphone fixe juste aprs me l'avoir attribu).
> Bref, je reviens un peu sur mes propos du coup. Un OS est loin d'tre suffisant, effectivement, mais c'est un dbut. Au moins, a montrerait une once de volont de rendre le contrle des donnes  leurs propritaires. Dans le meilleur ou pire des cas, on peut suggrer aux personnes qui le peuvent et qui le veulent (et qui ont deux machines) de scinder leur mode d'utilisation en coupant l'accs Internet sur l'une de leurs machines. a peut tre intressant dans le cas des personnes qui utilisent  90 % des logiciels qui peuvent tre excuts sans Internet (ce qui est mon cas), ou encore comme mode de contrle parental hyper efficace.


C'est la bonne dmarche, et tu sembles trs prudent au niveau de ton utilisation. Je serais vraiment curieux de savoir ce que Facebook sait sur toi *_*.

Maintenant, tu as de grandes chances d'tre sur une watch list d'un gouvernement : refuser de donner toutes ses infos personnelles -> on a quelque chose  cacher...  ::roll:: 

Je suis assez loin de a, Win 10 (7  l'poque) / Firefox (Adblock / ghosthery / NoScript) / pas de VPN / pas de divisions de l'utilisation sur plusieurs machines. Bref rien de spcial.
Il n'y  que lorsque j'ai un lien suspect  vrifier que je passe par une VM (live CD <3).

La division de l'utilisation sur plusieurs machines est  creuser : ya peut tre moyen d'avoir une distro linux minimaliste avec juste Firefox et d'avoir une VM pour chaque site demandant une inscription (pour viter le recoupage d'infos).
Mais, rien que d'y penser, je trouve a chiant  utiliser..

Mais au strict minimum diviser l'utilisation sur 2 machines doit bien aider.

----------


## Iradrille

> Penses-tu que l'on puisse se passer d'une arme avec ce qu'il se passe au Moyen Orient ou en Core du Nord ?


Meuh, la Core du Nord ils rcuprent juste l'hritage de Dieu pour se protger contre le mchant occident. Ou est le mal ?  :;):

----------


## Vitofe

> ( part Free qui, je crois, a vendu mon numro de tlphone fixe juste aprs me l'avoir attribu).


Pour information, si tu ne payes pas d'option pour tre sur liste rouge, ton numro de tlphone est public. Donc rassure toi, ils ne se sont pas fait d'argent sur ton dos ^^ (sauf s'il ont fourni avec sexe, age, catgorie sociale ou mail, ce qui ferait de ce tas d'info un profil intressant pour des publicitaires... Mais bon, c'est pas leur genre.... Si? Ah... Bon  ::(:  )

----------


## Invit

> Je serais vraiment curieux de savoir ce que Facebook sait sur toi *_*.
> 
> Maintenant, tu as de grandes chances d'tre sur une watch list d'un gouvernement : refuser de donner toutes ses infos personnelles -> on a quelque chose  cacher...


Je serais curieuse aussi. J'aimerais bien avoir les comptences ncessaires pour aller fouiner l-dedans. Quant aux fichiers gouvernementaux, trs probablement je suis dedans. Mais je ne suis pas militante donc,  moins que le gouvernement, prsent ou futur, soit aussi sournois que par le pass (ce qui ne m'tonnerait pas outre mesure), je me contente de le savoir.
La cration d'un OS public open source et thique permettrait peut-tre, par exemple, d'viter de diviser l'utilisation sur deux machines, en compartimentant les informations et en interdisant l'accs  Internet pour une partition du disque dur par exemple. Je ne sais pas si c'est possible, techniquement (ne serais-ce que si la machine n'est pas infecte par un malware) ?

@Vitofe : Oui, j'avais fait la demande ds le dpart. D'ailleurs c'est ce que le mec de Free m'a dit : "a a d tre pris en compte un poil trop tard". Ils ont le bnfice du doute, de toute manire, je ne leur en veux pas ::):

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Et bien ils sont mal inspirs.
Cest de la Co****.
Ils feraient bien de soccuper de ce quils connaissent.

Premier point, les serveurs avec nos  donnes sont  ltranger, par sur nos ordinateur personnels.
Deuximes On peut utiliser un Linux franais, mais linux est quand mme sous influence amricaine, de nombreux contributeur, mme Linu Torvald maintenant, sont amricains. La NSA et autres ont dj tent de passer des back dors en douce. Heureusement la communaut veille. Et faire son Os set sisoler.
Troisiment Lla Chine a essay avec Red Flag Linux, et a na pas march. On va faire un Marianne Linux ou un Coq Linux.

Pour moi faut juste encourager un linux existant et auditer son code.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

Ce ne sont pas les reprochent qu'on faisaient aux USA et la Chine ?

----------


## loufab

Comme le TO7, Bull... ?

Ils sont loin du pragmatisme...
Allez ! Qu'ils continuent  faire ce qu'ils font de mieux... dormir.

----------


## hdgetnet

impossible, c'est trop tard, le dpart est lanc il y a environ 40 ans, et c'est maintenant qu'on se rveille.
La politique et la culture du monde de travail de notre pays ne vont pas dans le bon sens pour crer des gants de l'IT comme google, FB, microsoft, la pomme ...
Regardez en arrire, ces boites ont t lanc sur une simple ide et dans un coin du garage.
Notre systme fait en sort que nous la majorit des franais, on se content de scuriser notre emploie mais nous n'avons plus les couilles pour se lancer dans laventure du challenge, de l'innovation, de la prise du risque...

----------


## Luckyluke34

Pas d'avis, il faut voir quel est l'objectif, qui va porter le projet au niveau politique, qui va le raliser au niveau technique, etc.

Si c'est pour que a finisse en chantier poudre aux yeux fruit du copinage entre un politicien quelconque et son pote  la tte d'une grosse SSII, non merci. A l'inverse, a peut tre intressant si on met  contribution de vrais talents franais en la matire.

Mais pour l'instant a reste trop vague.

----------


## Thorna

Si vous pensez que a sera open source, vous rvez :
- qui peut assurer qu'aucun dveloppeur non franais n'y mettra les mains ?  ::): 
- la structure de contrle des dveloppements du noyau Linux est assez norme, fonctionne depuis un paquet d'annes et regroupe des ttes du monde entier : comment recrer cette structure en quelques mois en partant de ressources uniquement franaises ?

Si a n'est pas open source, personne n'en voudra,  part les entreprises/administrations qu'on obligera.

Et il faudra que a soit compatible Linux pour qu'un parc applicatif existe : difficile de dvelopper Linux2 sans reprendre le moindre code de Linux...

----------


## Iradrille

> Si a n'est pas open source, personne n'en voudra,  part les entreprises/administrations qu'on obligera.


La russite commerciale d'un soft a relativement peu de rapport avec le fait qu'il soit open source.

----------


## Invit

> La russite commerciale d'un soft a relativement peu de rapport avec le fait qu'il soit open source.


Vouaip, simplement un OS gouvernemental, issu d'un amendement qui commence par "Dans la guerre contre le terrorisme", sachant qu'il a trs peu de chances (voire pas de chances du tout) d'tre concurrentiel, doit soit tre open source pour une question de confiance tout  fait lgitime, soit tre impos de force.
Je votre pour l'open source  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Iradrille

> Vouaip, simplement un OS gouvernemental, issu d'un amendement qui commence par "Dans la guerre contre le terrorisme", sachant qu'il a trs peu de chances (voire pas de chances du tout) d'tre concurrentiel, doit soit tre open source pour une question de confiance tout  fait lgitime, soit tre impos de force.
> Je votre pour l'open source


Tout dpend de l'objectif de cet OS.

D'aprs la description, la cible n'a as l'air d'tre le grand public, mais simplement les administrations.
Dans ce cas il est probable que ce soit quelque chose de plutt solide qui permette d'viter les fuites de donnes accidentelles. (Avec probablement quelques backdoors par ci par l pour retrouver rapidement le mec qui diffuse des informations alors qu'il ne devrait pas).

Si c'est grand public qui est vis, oui, il va y avoir un problme de confiance.
M'enfin, je vous trouve un peu dur avec cet OS. Pour l'instant on en sait pas grand chose, a fait peu pour cracher dessus.  :;):

----------


## agodfrin

> - qui peut assurer qu'aucun dveloppeur non franais n'y mettra les mains ?


Pourtant il faudra bien passer par la: un OS dvelopp par des bons petits gars bien de chez nous! :-)

----------


## ticNFA

> Voila qui est Pierre Bellanger : http://blogs.lexpress.fr/media/2008/...nger_condamne/
> Un dgnr ! Un malade! Un reprsentant de l'lite quoi !
> Confirmation de la condamnation de 2008 : http://www.20minutes.fr/people/38265...uption-mineure
> 
> EDIT :
> Autre article intressant : http://www.egaliteetreconciliation.f...ans-23604.html


Egalit et rconciliation est le site torchon d'extrme-droite de Soral et sa clique.

Sinon je suis pour un OS picard, et aussi franc-comtois, et rhnalpin et...

----------


## lankoande

Bien,
c'est la France et je suppose qu'elle trouvera les moyens pour que cet OS soit concurrent sur le march.
L'idal serait vraiment de partir d'un noyau inexistant jamais connu de personne sauf les franais.
Mais franchement introduire des portes drobes, c'est un double suicide sans vouloir exagrer.
Il est vident que l'ennemi ne vient pas toujours de l'extrieur mais aussi de l'intrieur et personne
ne peut me convaincre que ces portes drobes ne seront pas vite connues et utilises par des malveillants
 des fins personnelles.
Mais avant, il faudrait faire attention au choix des membres mme du commissariat. Tout commence par l  ::weird::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Bien,
> c'est la France et je suppose qu'elle trouvera les moyens pour que cet OS soit concurrent sur le march.


Attention  bien lire la news... Il ne me semble pas que l'OS mentionn ait pour but d'aller titiller un march dj bien en place. Il n'est ici mentionn que les administrations publiques. Et dans ce sens, je ne voit pas en quoi l'open source peut tre un bon choix.

----------


## Yorenzo

Crer un OS national why not si il est libre, m'enfin quid du matos sur lequel on fera tourner tout a ?
Si c'est pour faire tourner l'OS sur du matriel Chinois branch sur des routeurs Ricains, a fait un peu sourire quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Crer un OS national why not si il est libre,


J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi tant de monde ici est attach  un OS libre/open source, sachant que, comme mentionn au dessus, l'OS ne serait pas emmen  tre distribu en dehors de l'administration publique.




> m'enfin quid du matos sur lequel on fera tourner tout a ?
> Si c'est pour faire tourner l'OS sur du matriel Chinois branch sur des routeurs Ricains, a fait un peu sourire quand mme


Pourquoi cela de fais rire? L'ide derrire tout a est viter la fuite d'informations je suppose, pas de faire du chauvinisme...

----------


## Yorenzo

> J'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi tant de monde ici est attach  un OS libre/open source, sachant que, comme mentionn au dessus, l'OS ne serait pas emmen  tre distribu en dehors de l'administration publique.


Peut tre devrais-tu prendre le problme  l'envers, pourquoi faire un OS propritaire quand on peut potentiellement permettre  tous de l'utiliser, aux services informatiques de l'administration publique d'amliorer le systme et de l'adapter  leur besoin etc.
Et je suis un utilisateur Windows mais l pour le coup je ne vois pas l'avantage d'une solution propritaire  ::question:: 




> Pourquoi cela de fais rire? L'ide derrire tout a est viter la fuite d'informations je suppose, pas de faire du chauvinisme...


Oh tu sais le "chauvinisme" ou le patriotisme conomique a peut aussi avoir du bon..
M'enfin l n'est pas la question, ma remarque concernait les nombreux problmes de backdoors prsents sur les matriels tiers.

Alors bon, se faire un OS libre pour matriser les fuites de donnes pourquoi pas, mais si le hardware sur lequel a tourne n'est pas galement matris c'est somme toute un peu con.

----------


## G'Optimus

Personnelement je soit pas pour les portes drobs . car a va a l'encontre du princite de libert .on ne peut donc pas vivre librement dans ce monde  ::weird::  ? c'est quoi le probleme des gens ?

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*LOS souverain pour la France existe-t-il dj ?* 
*Faut-il partir dun systme existant ou partir de zro ?*

Aprs examen  lAssemble nationale le mercredi dernier, les dputs ont approuv lide de mettre en place un organe qui sera charg de piloter la cration dun systme dexploitation souverain made in France. Par souverain, il faut surtout comprendre que lOS devra permettre au pays davoir plus de contrle sur ses donnes et dtre  labri de tout espionnage tranger. Autrement dit, un OS ax sur la scurit pourrait faire laffaire. Le gouvernement a galement exprim un avis favorable sur la cration dun tel systme dexploitation. Ceci tant, par o devrait-on commencer ? Faut-il partir de zro en dpit de la multitude dOS existants ou faut-il partir dun systme existant ? Si oui dans le dernier cas,  partir de quel OS existant faut-il dmarrer ? LOS souverain made in France existe-t-il dj ? Voici diffrentes questions que lon pourrait se poser  prsent.

On ne rinvente pas la roue et tous les dveloppeurs le savent. Alors, la premire option (partir de zro), si elle nest pas exclue, a nanmoins peu de chances dtre bien accueillie. Surtout que le cot de dveloppement serait trs lev en ce qui concerne la dure de dveloppement et les moyens financiers, sil doit encore tre financ par le contribuable.

La deuxime option, partir dun systme existant semble tre une meilleure ide que la premire, puisquelle pourrait engager un cot de dveloppement plus faible. Mais ici encore, il va falloir faire un choix entre diffrentes distributions Linux par exemple. Le monde Linux serait certainement ravi daccueillir un OS franais, surtout quil existe dj des distributions made in France. On peut citer par exemple Mandriva Linux, dvelopp par la socit franaise Mandriva SA, ou encore Mageia, un fork de Mandriva Linux, qui est dvelopp par lassociation franaise Mageia.Org.

La dernire option (adopter un OS existant) ncessite dabord de se demander si un OS souverain franais tout fait existe dj. Puisque la scurit est un critre capital  remplir par cet OS, on pourrait par exemple penser  CLIP OS, un systme dexploitation dit ultrascuris. CLIP OS est bas sur Linux et a t dvelopp par lANSSI (Agence nationale de la scurit des systmes dinformation) pour les besoins de ladministration. 

Comme dcrit par lANSSI, ce systme _ intgre un ensemble de mcanismes de scurit qui lui confrent un trs haut niveau de rsistance aux codes malveillants et qui lui permettent dassurer la protection dinformations sensibles._  Pour cela, il fournit des  _mcanismes de cloisonnement qui rendent possible le traitement simultan, sur le mme poste informatique, dinformations publiques dune part et sensibles dautre part, au sein de deux environnements logiciels totalement isols, dans lobjectif dliminer les risques de fuite des informations sensibles sur le rseau public._ 

Dvelopp depuis 2005, lobjectif de ce projet est de fournir un OS qui met en correspondance les exigences de scurit avec les fonctionnalits du systme dexploitation. Depuis l'anne dernire, le systme d'exploitation ax sur la scurit fait l'objet d'un dploiement plus large chez des partenaires industriels. CLIP a t prsent au Symposium sur la scurit des technologies de linformation et des communications (SSTIC), en juin dernier.  Vous trouverez galement plus dinformations sur lOS sur GitHub.

Source : ANSSI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quelle est la meilleure option pour lOS souverain made in France ? Pourquoi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des dputs franais demandent la cration d'un OS souverain pour permettre au pays de retrouver sa souverainet numrique

----------


## Paul TOTH

en mme temps, repartir de zro, pourrait tre intressant histoire de faire le mnage dans 25 ans d'histoire de Linux  ::): 

mais encore faut-il savoir quel est l'objectif vis. OS grand public (et comment j'installe le denier titre d'Ubisoft sur cet OS ?), OS professionnel (et comment j'installe mes applis sur cet OS), OS pour les administrations (comment je fais tourner les multiples applications mtier des diffrents diteurs du march), un OS serveur uniquement, un OS pour le Cloud faon Chromebook ?

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Peut tre devrais-tu prendre le problme  l'envers, pourquoi faire un OS propritaire quand on peut potentiellement permettre  tous de l'utiliser, aux services informatiques de l'administration publique d'amliorer le systme et de l'adapter  leur besoin etc.
> Et je suis un utilisateur Windows mais l pour le coup je ne vois pas l'avantage d'une solution propritaire


Parce que leur besoin ne semble pas tre l. Si le but d'un tel projet est de dvelopper un OS propre  l'administration publique afin de scuriser les information, l'ouvrir  "l'extrieur" pourrait don tre un frein. Aprs, j'ai peut-tre mal compris la news.

Concernant la suite de ton post, je suis d'accord avec toi, mais je pars du principe o il est quasi impossible de matriser  100% un SI (ensemble logiciel et matriel). Il faut donc se baser sur la confiance (assez ironique dans ce cas d'ailleurs) et essayer d'en matriser les parties critiques.

----------


## fdejaigher

Ressortir Prologue du placard ?  ::):

----------


## Invit

Je m'interroge :  quoi servirait exactement un OS exclusivement ddi aux administrations ? Il faut bien que les informations proviennent de quelque part, or elles proviennent en grande partie des formulaires remplis par les entreprises et les individus. Il faut bien que ces informations transitent, et j'esprais que le format papier en triplicata disparatrait bientt. Un OS public aurait permis l'utilisation de logiciels (ou de navigateurs) spcialement ddis avec,  pourquoi pas, des protocoles de transit spcifiques. Avec un OS pour les administrations, le traitement des informations ne va pas tre facilit ::?:

----------


## Saverok

> Je m'interroge :  quoi servirait exactement un OS exclusivement ddi aux administrations ? Il faut bien que les informations proviennent de quelque part, or elles proviennent en grande partie des formulaires remplis par les entreprises et les individus. Il faut bien que ces informations transitent, et j'esprais que le format papier en triplicata disparatrait bientt. Un OS public aurait permis l'utilisation de logiciels (ou de navigateurs) spcialement ddis avec,  pourquoi pas, des protocoles de transit spcifiques. Avec un OS pour les administrations, le traitement des informations ne va pas tre facilit


Pas besoin d'un OS publique pour a.
Tu as besoin de format de fichier ouvert et de protocole de transfert ouvert

----------


## Invit

> Pas besoin d'un OS publique pour a.
> Tu as besoin de format de fichier ouvert et de protocole de transfert ouvert


Oui, mais dans ce cas, plus de souverainet. Ce que l'administration franaise peut faire sur son OS, Microsoft peut le faire sur le sien  partir des fichiers collects sur Outlook par exemple. Ou un truc m'chappe ?

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Alors bon, se faire un OS libre pour matriser les fuites de donnes pourquoi pas, *mais si le hardware sur lequel a tourne n'est pas galement matris c'est somme toute un peu con*.


+1  ::D: 

A l'origine, si j'ai bien compris, la France se rveille avec 30 ans de retard et se dit _"Ha bah merde alors ! Les autres pays (Amrique, Chine, et le fameux made in Taiwan) nous tiennent par les coui..es parce qu'ils produisent tout et le hardware (routeur, tlphone, processeurs,...) et le software (OS, applications, drivers, ...) !"_  ::D: 

On aura l'air fin avec notre OS 100% FRA ! Qui tourne sur du (prononcez le en franais "un tel") INTEL, accompagnait d'autres composants comme Texas Instruments, Atmel, Xilinx, Altera, etc... Western Digital  ::D:  Le tout connect  du CISCO  ::D:  Le gros problme la dedans c'est qu'un simple composant programmable dans tout ce hard peut trs bien faire office de porte drobe.

On aurait du voir a arriver il y a bien longtemps et s'arranger pour produire nos composants lectroniques, nos disques durs, nos RAM, processeur etc...

----------


## Mingolito

C'est a, la France ne produit plus non plus d'ordis, pas de mobiles, plus de composants lectronique, plus d'objets de consommations, plus de textile, plus d'lectromnager, plus de produits lectroniques, plus de machines outils (a c'est les allemands), la France n' pas non plus de ptrole, ni gaz, ni mines, bref il reste quoi en France ? un peu d'agriculture, et encore la France en importe, du vin plein de sulfites et de pesticides, du camembert qui pue impossible  exporter, et des services pour les touristes, bref la France est juste en train de devenir une espce de pays sous dvelopp juste bon  amuser les gros touristes , mme les immigrs clandestins ne veulent mme pas rester en France tellement c'est devenu pourri.  ::mouarf:: 

Bref la France est dj tributaire des pays tranger pour le plus gros de sa consommation, alors cette histoire d'OS franais c'est juste une norme blague, une de plus, les politiciens veulent juste essayer de concurrencer les humoristes c'est tout, sauf que le "spectacle" est pay avec vos impts... On peu mme pas organiser les "grard de la politique", ils ont tous gagn d'avance, tous des tocards.

----------


## Jiji66

> C'est a, la France ne produit plus non plus d'ordis, pas de mobiles, plus de composants lectronique, plus d'objets de consommations, plus de textile, plus d'lectromnager, plus de produits lectroniques, plus de machines outils (a c'est les allemands), la France n' pas non plus de ptrole, ni gaz, ni mines, bref il reste quoi en France ? un peu d'agriculture, et encore la France en importe, du vin plein de sulfites et de pesticides, du camembert qui pue impossible  exporter, et des services pour les touristes, bref la France est juste en train de devenir une espce de pays sous dvelopp juste bon  amuser les gros touristes , mme les immigrs clandestins ne veulent mme pas rester en France tellement c'est devenu pourri. 
> 
> Bref la France est dj tributaire des pays tranger pour le plus gros de sa consommation, alors cette histoire d'OS franais c'est juste une norme blague, une de plus, les politiciens veulent juste essayer de concurrencer les humoristes c'est tout, sauf que le "spectacle" est pay avec vos impts... On peu mme pas organiser les "grard de la politique", ils ont tous gagn d'avance, tous des tocards.


C'est la logique de la dsindustrialisation qui est  luvre depuis 30 ans. Le jour ou l'on pourra en France crer un projet comme les anglais le font avec le Raspberry Pi, alors il y aura peut-tre une lueur d'espoir pour un futur plus radieux.
Mais nous le savons tous; les entrepreneurs sont des salauds et les informaticiens des hackers dlinquants !!!

----------


## Mingolito

> Le jour ou l'on pourra en France crer un projet comme les anglais le font avec le Raspberry Pi, alors il y aura peut-tre une lueur d'espoir pour un futur plus radieux.
> Mais nous le savons tous; les entrepreneurs sont des salauds et les informaticiens des hackers dlinquants !!!


Les anglais sont passs  10% de charges au lieu de 50% en France, pas d'impt sur la fortune en Angleterre, IS moins lev, et pratiquement plus de code du travail, remplacement des CDI par des prestataires sans aucun droit, et les Assedics sont rduites au scrict minimum, (quelques mois au lieu de 2 ans) bref retour  une conomie de march "normale".

Pourquoi veux tu qu'un industriel implante une usine dans un pays communiste comme la France avec un code du travail communiste et les charges les plus leves au monde, et que une fois que tu as donn  du boulot  une bande de bons  rien, pour te remercier tu te fait squestr, insult et mettre  poil...
Par contre en France il  encore des tas d'escrocs (l'escroquerie  la carambole marche encore trs bien, avec la complicit des politiques) : un escroc implante une usine sous condition d'aide, il reois 500 millions d'aide, il dpose le bilan, fait transiter l'argent via des prestataires complices, redonne 250 millions au politiques verreux qui lui  donn la subvention puis se casse au Bahamas avec ses 250 millions... Rsultat encore plus de chmage, encore plus de dficit, encore plus de dette, et 500 millions d'euros vols aux entreprises franaises par voie de racket fiscal, qui finissent par manquer de trsorerie, qui sont aussi obligs de dposer le bilan, et donc crer encore plus de chmage. Lconomie artificielle cr par les politiques communistes (PS, UMP)  non seulement ne marche pas mais elle dtruit au passage le peu qui reste de l'conomie naturelle  cause du racket fiscal. Si la France virait tous les politiques et toutes les administrations inutiles et nfastes, l'conomie en gchis financiers et en corruption serait telle que a suffirait  relancer l'conomie (qui est repartie partout dans le monde sauf en France) et  inverser la courbe du chmage... Une conomie dirige par des politiques est une conomie communiste, et cela ne peu mener qu' la ruine conomique, comme cela  toujours t le cas partout, parce que les politiques sont des escrocs dbiles et corrompus.

----------


## Invit

> Les anglais sont passs  10% de charges au lieu de 50% en France, pas d'impt sur la fortune en Angleterre, IS moins lev, et pratiquement plus de code du travail, remplacement des CDI par des prestataires sans aucun droit, et les Assedics sont rduites au scrict minimum, (quelques mois au lieu de 2 ans) bref retour  une conomie de march "normale"...


Oui on a bien compris :  mort les coco, vive les capitalo. Mais quel rapport avec l'OS ?

----------


## digit8086

Un bon systme dont on maitrise le code source pour toutes nos administrations franaise et europenne ne serait pas un luxe . les amricains avec Microsoft  Apple et Google doivent bien se marrer. Pourtant on a de bons ingnieurs.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Le rapport avec l'OS est simple, tant que le hardware n'est pas franais tout n'est qu'illusion :

De l'open source franais qui tourne sur de l'open hardware franais a parat gnial pour scuriser les choses..... mais pas de bol les composants lectroniques s'appelle Intel, Texas Instruments, Western Digital, .... et sont compltement propritaires en plus. Y a comme un truc qui sonne faux l  ::aie:: 

Les amricains de la NSA mettent leur nez partout -> Les franais ralisent un OS open source hyper scuris mais reposant sur des composants lectroniques amricains -> Les amricains vont bien se marrer !

C'est comme si je prenais ma voiture et que toute la journe je faisais le tour de ma ville avec un grand drapeau o il y aurait crit "Non  la pollution"  ::D:

----------


## ticNFA

> Les anglais sont passs  10% de charges au lieu de 50% en France, pas d'impt sur la fortune en Angleterre, IS moins lev, et pratiquement plus de code du travail, remplacement des CDI par des prestataires sans aucun droit, et les Assedics sont rduites au scrict minimum, (quelques mois au lieu de 2 ans) bref retour  une conomie de march "normale".
> 
> Pourquoi veux tu qu'un industriel implante une usine dans un pays communiste comme la France avec un code du travail communiste et les charges les plus leves au monde, et que une fois que tu as donn  du boulot  une bande de bons  rien, pour te remercier tu te fait squestr, insult et mettre  poil...
> Par contre en France il  encore des tas d'escrocs (l'escroquerie  la carambole marche encore trs bien, avec la complicit des politiques) : un escroc implante une usine sous condition d'aide, il reois 500 millions d'aide, il dpose le bilan, fait transiter l'argent via des prestataires complices, redonne 250 millions au politiques verreux qui lui  donn la subvention puis se casse au Bahamas avec ses 250 millions... Rsultat encore plus de chmage, encore plus de dficit, encore plus de dette, et 500 millions d'euros vols aux entreprises franaises par voie de racket fiscal, qui finissent par manquer de trsorerie, qui sont aussi obligs de dposer le bilan, et donc crer encore plus de chmage. Lconomie artificielle cr par les politiques communistes (PS, UMP)  non seulement ne marche pas mais elle dtruit au passage le peu qui reste de l'conomie naturelle  cause du racket fiscal. Si la France virait tous les politiques et toutes les administrations inutiles et nfastes, l'conomie en gchis financiers et en corruption serait telle que a suffirait  relancer l'conomie (qui est repartie partout dans le monde sauf en France) et  inverser la courbe du chmage... Une conomie dirige par des politiques est une conomie communiste, et cela ne peu mener qu' la ruine conomique, comme cela  toujours t le cas partout, parce que les politiques sont des escrocs dbiles et corrompus.


Par curiosit, faut marger  combien pour sortir des neries pareilles ?
Ou DVP deviendrait-il le RV de l'extrme-droite ?

----------


## Mingolito

Comme aucun Pays na d'impt sur la fortune, sauf la France, je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte qu'avec ton raisonnement simpliste le monde entiers  des gouvernements "d'extrme droite" ?
Pour info le systme politico conomique qui rgie la France depuis 1981, soit depuis 35 ans est le systme socialo communiste mis en place par Mitterands, depuis rien n' t mis en cause. Un gouvernement "de droite" (je ne parles pas d'extrme droite, si tu parles du FN leur programme conomique est le mme que celui du parti communiste) aurait vir toutes ces conneries pour arrter le dclin (gros mnage fait en UK par exemple, chmage en baisse chez eux).
Sinon toutes les ides proposes par les politiques dans le sujet (OS national, backdoor nationale, ...) qui nous importe sont les mmes que les ides qui ont cours en Russie, en Chine et en Core du nord, donc des pays totalitaires qui ont encore un fond ou une culture d'origine communiste. Donc au moins c'est parfaitement cohrent : Systme socialo communiste, patronat diabolis, dclin et pauvret, tat totalitaire. Voir ce qui s'est pass  Cuba pour voir le rsultat de ce genre de politique...

Voila l'exemple que semble vouloir suivre la classe politique en France : *La Core du Nord cadenasse les ordinateurs*




> Le caractre rpressif et ferm du rgime de Core du Nord apparat crment dans la manire dont il a conu le systme dexploitation national, Redstar OS.
> 
> Ce systme dexploitation  logiciel qui permet  un ordinateur de fonctionner, comme Windows, Mac OS ou Linux  dvelopp par le rgime, nest utilis qu lintrieur du pays et a t tudi par deux chercheurs en informatique, qui viennent de prsenter leurs conclusions au Chaos Computer Club, une confrence qui se tient annuellement  Hambourg.
> 
> Dans le pass, quelques exemplaires avaient pu tre extraits de Core du Nord et lanne dernire lors de cette mme confrence, des images de ce systme dexploitation avaient t dvoiles, et mais cest la premire fois que Redstar OS est dcortiqu en profondeur.
> 
> Ce dernier comporte tous les outils quon peut attendre dun systme dexploitation moderne : un navigateur Internet, un traitement de texte, un antivirus Le tout dans un design qui ressemble trangement  Mac OS, dApple.
> 
> Mais deux fonctionnalits montrent  quel point le rgime veut contrler les activits des Nord-Corens sur ces ordinateurs. Selon les chercheurs, Niklaus Schiess et Florian Grunow,  chaque fois quune cl USB contenant des fichiers multimdia est branche  un ordinateur quip de ce systme, une marque unique et invisible leur est appose. Le but de la manuvre est simple : alors que le rgime cherche absolument  contrler les changes clandestins de films et de musique occidentales dans le pays, il a trouv l le moyen parfait de savoir qui et quand a transfr les fichiers interdits. Cela lui permet de  suivre qui a ce fichier, qui la cr, qui la ouvert , a expliqu M. Schiess au site spcialis Motherboard.
> ...


Donc  partir du moment ou NKM (UMP je le rappelle)  exactement le mme programme politique que la Core du nord, que le programme du parti communiste et du FN est quasiment le mme, et que l'UMP qui est cens tre "de droite" na pas chang d'un cheveux le systme conomique Mitterrand pendant son mandat (alors que presque toute lEurope, voir presque tous le reste du monde  fait un retour  l'conomie de march pour inverser la courbe du chmage, et y  russi), a veux dire quoi "gauche", "droite" ou "extrme droite" dans ce pays  ::ptdr::  ?

----------


## Jiji66

> Un bon systme dont on maitrise le code source pour toutes nos administrations franaise et europenne ne serait pas un luxe . les amricains avec Microsoft  Apple et Google doivent bien se marrer. Pourtant on a de bons ingnieurs.


Le problme c'est que l'OS made in France sera trs compliqu et rserv aux administrations avec le peuple qui continuera de faire le mouton sur du Microsoft.

----------


## Invit

> Sinon toutes les ides proposes par les politiques dans le sujet (OS national, backdoor nationale, ...) qui nous importe sont les mmes les ides qui ont cours en Russie, en Chine et en Core du nord, donc des pays totalitaires qui ont encore un fond ou une culture d'origine communiste. Donc au moins c'est parfaitement cohrent...


Tout s'explique : si la NSA nous espionne grce aux OS amricains qui tournent sur des CPU amricains, c'est  cause des communistes russes, chinois et corens. C'est parfaitement cohrent.

----------


## Mingolito

> Tout s'explique : si la NSA nous espionne grce aux OS amricains qui tournent sur des CPU amricains, c'est  cause des communistes russes, chinois et corens. C'est parfaitement cohrent.


Bof, tu peux mieux faire : Le GrosPrsident du Crtinland attaque Daesh exprs, Daesh rpond avec du terrorisme, c'tait 100% prvisible, consquence immanquable : premire russite, la mise en place d'un tat policier, puis cerise sur le gteaux, prendre exemple sur la Core du nord, l'tat le plus totalitaire au monde pour vendre aux gogos crdules l'ide de l'OS national. Ca s'appelle du national socialisme, dj fait (remplacer le mot "juif" par "islamiste" pour renouveler le concept, c'est important d'avoir un "ennemi", en crer un si besoin... Alkaida et Daesh ont t cr en raction aux actions des USA je le rappelle).

----------


## Invit

> Bof, tu peux mieux faire...


Dsol, je fais ce que je peux mais tu as mis la barre tellement haute que j'ai aucune chance d'arriver  ton niveau.

----------


## Mingolito

Merci mon cher ami  ::zoubi::

----------


## tabouret

Allons restons ralistes pas mal de btises ont t dites ici : 

Faire un OS franais sur du hardware amricain et alors? Vous croyez quoi qu'un processeur va introduire un backdoor de lui mme ?la grosse blague lol faudrait dj qu'il sache grer les protocoles rseaux et les drivers de toutes les cartes rseaux prsentes sur le marchs rien que a ton processeur intgre une EEPROM consquente mais allez soit pourquoi pas et ensuite quoi? votre processeur sait exactement comment fonctionne votre OS et votre systme de fichier pour pouvoir obtenir des informations critiques? re re lol. 

Bref le processeur n'intgre pas de backdoor ou je ne sais pas quoi restons raliste il ne fait quexcuter et il le fait bien.

Concernant un OS souverain ce serait une belle ide c'est sur et montrerait la voie aux lyces/collges.

Et franchement si on peut se passer de windows et peaufiner un linux existant ce ne serait pas une mauvaise ide.

Franchement vous me parlez d'exo-noyau ok la je vous dis que a va tre tendu mais linux c'est pas un code extrmement compliqu soyons honnte.

----------


## psychadelic

> Franchement vous me parlez d'exo-noyau ok la je vous dis que a va tre tendu mais linux c'est pas un code extrmement compliqu soyons honnte.


A la louche, le noyaux de Linux doit faire dans les 15 millions de ligne de code, rpartis en ~30000 fichiers... si tu trouve cela simple...  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

Il est impossible en *2016* de faire un nouvel OS.
Il y'a tellement de priphriques  prendre en compte, de failles de scurit a viter...etc se ne serais pas productif, et le rsultat on l'obtiendrais dans des annes.

En dehors de l'embarqus (et encore de moins en moins), tous les OS sont soit du NT, soit du Unix.

Faire un OS avec un nouveau Noyaux sa me parait peu raliste. Faire une distribution Linux, oui mais il en existe dj qui rpond dj  leurs besoins d'indpendance et de scurit (Debian).
Si vous voulez un exemple, voyer Hurd, sa fait depuis 90 qu'il est en dveloppement et il n'est pas encore utilisable.

Et enfin, je trouverais ce genre de projet plus prenne si il tait europen que seulement Franais. Sa aurait plus de chance d'aboutir en tous cas. Imaginer ou en serait Airbus si c'tait seulement Franais.

Je doute que la France seul est les ressources de concurrencer les grands groupes Amricains de l'IT. Je fais le rapprochement avec le CES de Las Vegas, et des dclarations de Valls sur Daylimotion.

----------


## Iradrille

> Faire un OS franais sur du hardware amricain et alors? Vous croyez quoi qu'un processeur va introduire un backdoor de lui mme ?la grosse blague lol faudrait dj qu'il sache grer les protocoles rseaux et les drivers de toutes les cartes rseaux prsentes sur le marchs rien que a ton processeur intgre une EEPROM consquente mais allez soit pourquoi pas et ensuite quoi? votre processeur sait exactement comment fonctionne votre OS et votre systme de fichier pour pouvoir obtenir des informations critiques? re re lol. 
> 
> Bref le processeur n'intgre pas de backdoor ou je ne sais pas quoi restons raliste il ne fait quexcuter et il le fait bien.





> Pendant plus d'une dcennie, les processeurs bass sur l'architecture x86 d'Intel conus entre 1997 et 2010 ont t vulnrables  une attaque indtectable, qui permet d'installer un malware de bas niveau, qui se rinstalle automatiquement mme lorsque l'utilisateur formate son disque dur ou change compltement de disques systmes.


Une faille (faille ? backdoor ?) matrielle, impossible !

----------


## Excellion

Le problme de ce pays est que nous n'avons plus d'entrepreneurs. Des gens avec une vritable envie de crer et dvelopper leur entreprise. Tout ce que l'on a c'est une bande d'oisifs passants leur temps  se plaindre des charges ou des salaris qui ne font rien. Et le meilleur exemple se trouve encore  la tte des grosses entreprises, dont la plupart appartiennent  l'tat.
Donc  qui confier un tel projet ? Des organismes publics ? Une entreprise publique? Une entreprise prive ?  Peu importe en fait. Ils sous-traiteront tous  l'tranger la conception et le dveloppement du projet. Et comme tout dveloppement qui se respecte, et qui sert dsormais de contre - exemple dans les coles, il cotera des centaines de millions d'euros pour ne jamais entrer en service. Il aurait t plus judicieux pour nos politiques de soutenir et favoriser l'industrie informatique locale, notamment en la poussant vers les normes amricaines (internationales) et en l'adoptant dans les services publics, que de se poser ce genre de question avec 30 ans de retard.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Allons restons ralistes pas mal de btises ont t dites ici : 
> 
> Faire un OS franais sur du hardware amricain et alors? Vous croyez quoi qu'un processeur va introduire un backdoor de lui mme ?la grosse blague lol faudrait dj qu'il sache grer les protocoles rseaux et les drivers de toutes les cartes rseaux prsentes sur le marchs rien que a ton processeur intgre une EEPROM consquente mais allez soit pourquoi pas et ensuite quoi? votre processeur sait exactement comment fonctionne votre OS et votre systme de fichier pour pouvoir obtenir des informations critiques? re re lol. 
> 
> Bref le processeur n'intgre pas de backdoor ou je ne sais pas quoi restons raliste il ne fait quexcuter et il le fait bien.
> 
> Concernant un OS souverain ce serait une belle ide c'est sur et montrerait la voie aux lyces/collges.
> 
> Et franchement si on peut se passer de windows et peaufiner un linux existant ce ne serait pas une mauvaise ide.
> ...


c'est sans compter sur UEFI qui installe une partition de 100Mo ! On pourrait faire tourner un OS complet avec tous les drivers l dedans

----------


## Invit

> Il est impossible en 2015 de faire un nouvel OS.


C'est dommage. Faudra attendre 2016 alors ?

Concernant le dveloppement d'OS et les OS scuriss, il faudrait peut-tre aller regarder du ct de minix et d'openbsd.

Mon avis sur l'OS franais : si c'est une distrib linux c'est faisable mais peu utile, si c'est un nouvel OS entirement franais c'est peut-tre pas compltement infaisable mais  laisserait quand mme penser que nos "dpits" se sont mis  sniffer du silicium...

----------


## tabouret

> A la louche, le noyaux de Linux doit faire dans les 15 millions de ligne de code, rpartis en ~30000 fichiers... si tu trouve cela simple...


15 millions de lignes de codes?ce qui cote normment de lignes dans un OS c'est le dveloppement des drivers le code du kernel n'est pas vraiment norme en lui mme donc oui le code du kernel linux est assez simple, enfin rien de compliqu.
Ce qui va coter normment de temps, c'est le dveloppement des drivers et autre surcouche noyau  destination des utilisateurs mais la encore rien de bien fou pour qui  un minimum d'argent.

----------


## tabouret

> Il est impossible en *2016* de faire un nouvel OS.
> Il y'a tellement de priphriques  prendre en compte, de failles de scurit a viter...etc se ne serais pas productif, et le rsultat on l'obtiendrais dans des annes.
> 
> En dehors de l'embarqus (et encore de moins en moins), tous les OS sont soit du NT, soit du Unix.
> 
> Faire un OS avec un nouveau Noyaux sa me parait peu raliste. Faire une distribution Linux, oui mais il en existe dj qui rpond dj  leurs besoins d'indpendance et de scurit (Debian).
> Si vous voulez un exemple, voyer Hurd, sa fait depuis 90 qu'il est en dveloppement et il n'est pas encore utilisable.
> 
> Et enfin, je trouverais ce genre de projet plus prenne si il tait europen que seulement Franais. Sa aurait plus de chance d'aboutir en tous cas. Imaginer ou en serait Airbus si c'tait seulement Franais.
> ...


Le but n'est pas de rinventer la roue mais de "corrig" des OS existants : Linux s'est inspir de System V et de BSD franchement linux est bien crit mais il y a certaines choses qui me drangent dans le kernel linux, alors pourquoi pas reprendre un linux et l'amliorer.

----------


## tabouret

Non mais un processeur qui fait tourner un soft avec des privilges plus levs que ton  OS tu sais pertinemment que ton truc part avec une norme faille ds le dpart.

----------


## Iradrille

> Non mais un processeur qui fait tourner un soft avec des privilges plus levs que ton  OS tu sais pertinemment que ton truc part avec une norme faille ds le dpart.


Une faille matrielle reste possible, dans des CPUs a reste assez peu probable (ou dur  exploiter), mais dans le matriel rseau a doit tre plus simple  exploiter.

Mais la question de "pourquoi certains softs ont des droits suprieurs  celui de mon OS ?" est valable.  :;): 

edit :  quand un Internet 100% franais, qui tourne seulement sur du matos fr produit en France ?  ::aie:: 

A un certain moment, il va falloir faire confiance  quelqu'un. Que ce soit le matriel tranger, les usines trangres qui produisent le matriel, ou mme les entreprises / usines franaises qui produisent du matriel Franais.

----------


## tabouret

> c'est sans compter sur UEFI qui installe une partition de 100Mo ! On pourrait faire tourner un OS complet avec tous les drivers l dedans



La c'est clairement vrai....enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que l'informatique est un secteur cl et on a du retard maintenant mais rien d 'insurmontable pour un pays comme la France aprs reste  savoir les moyens qu'ils veulent y mettre.

----------


## Elepole

> La c'est clairement vrai....enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que l'informatique est un secteur cl et on a du retard maintenant mais rien d 'insurmontable pour un pays comme la France aprs reste  savoir les moyens qu'ils veulent y mettre.


Pays comme la France ? Moyen ?
La France n'a mme plus les moyen de payer ses fonctionnaire. 
De plus la France est tous sauf un pays attractif et bienveillant envers les investisseur qui pourrait aider a financer a.
Bon, je sais que la BCE est limite entrain de faire des taux ngatif pour encourager les banque a prter, mais a va pas tenir ternellement.

----------


## tabouret

Ha la politique en france... Je ne peux que te donner raison hlas mais avec des socits comme STmicroelectronics ou kalray on peut avoir nos propres processeurs sans souci.
On a de bons ingnieurs on  le savoir faire que ce soit au niveau hardware ou software le tout c'est de suivre le dfi politiquement (et financirement mme si c'est clair que la a risque de coincer) mais dj quand je vois du windows dans les coles ou mme dans l'administration franchement a me laisse perplexe.

Reste  savoir si un OS franais serait rentable s'il tait tout de mme impos aux administrations franaise.

----------


## jack-ft

Amha, le plus simple serait de reprendre le projet SOL, ralisation de compilateurs du langage Pascal et d'un systme d'exploitation de type Unix crit en Pascal par une quipe franaise (CNET Lannion, devenu Orange Labs), lequel projet tait bien avanc  l'poque!

Aprs, on peut remplacer la SM90 ( base de multiprocesseur 68000) par des PowerPC qui sont quand mme nettement plus performants!

----------


## pierre-y

Un os souverain apres le contrat qu'on a fait avec microsoft sur l'ducation?

----------


## Invit

> Amha, le plus simple serait de reprendre le projet SOL, ralisation de compilateurs du langage Pascal et d'un systme d'exploitation de type Unix crit en Pascal par une quipe franaise (CNET Lannion, devenu Orange Labs), lequel projet tait bien avanc  l'poque!
> 
> Aprs, on peut remplacer la SM90 ( base de multiprocesseur 68000) par des PowerPC qui sont quand mme nettement plus performants!


Super ide. Et tant qu'on y est, on pourrait mme ressortir nos minitel et les reprogrammer en brainfuck.  ::aie::

----------


## Jiji66

> Amha, le plus simple serait de reprendre le projet SOL, ralisation de compilateurs du langage Pascal et d'un systme d'exploitation de type Unix crit en Pascal par une quipe franaise (CNET Lannion, devenu Orange Labs), lequel projet tait bien avanc  l'poque!
> 
> Aprs, on peut remplacer la SM90 ( base de multiprocesseur 68000) par des PowerPC qui sont quand mme nettement plus performants!


Malheureusement c'tait  l'poque et depuis que de l'eau  coule sous les ponts la France  perdu ces comptences en ces domaines; tre de nouveau capable de faire des choses majeures tels que la ralisation d'un OS  partir de rien demandera encore beaucoup d'eau ...

----------


## lankoande

Je sens du travail ici !
Nous pouvons avoir toutes sortes de suggestions, mais n'oublions pas la ralit !
Presque tous les composants lectroniques viennent d'ailleurs.
A quoi sert-t-il de construire un OS soit disant souverain sur des composants qui eux ne
le sont pas. C'est comme battir une maison solide sur du sable  ::mouarf::   !.
L'idal, c'est de tout reconstruire partant mme des composants lectroniques(processor, RAM, DD,...),
bien vrai c'est couteux aussi bien humainement, qu'conomiquement.
A dfaut de cela, mieux vaut partir des OS dj existants, mais dans ce cas soyons sres que la souverainet
se fera trs rares.

----------


## Jiji66

> Le rapport avec l'OS est simple, tant que le hardware n'est pas franais tout n'est qu'illusion :
> 
> De l'open source franais qui tourne sur de l'open hardware franais a parat gnial pour scuriser les choses..... mais pas de bol les composants lectroniques s'appelle Intel, Texas Instruments, Western Digital, .... et sont compltement propritaires en plus. Y a comme un truc qui sonne faux l 
> 
> Les amricains de la NSA mettent leur nez partout -> Les franais ralisent un OS open source hyper scuris mais reposant sur des composants lectroniques amricains -> Les amricains vont bien se marrer !
> 
> C'est comme si je prenais ma voiture et que toute la journe je faisais le tour de ma ville avec un grand drapeau o il y aurait crit "Non  la pollution"


Pour en rajouter une couche, je dirais que nos parlementaires se rveillent subitement en dcouvrant que les outils de gestion de "l'information" ne sont plus contrls par la nation Franaise et pensent btement que voter un texte de loi sur le souhait de disposer d'un OS souverain le fera apparatre comme par magie.

C'est comme lorsque Hollande nous dis que le chmage baisse et que nous pauvres citoyens, avons des illusions d'optique.
Dans le cas prsent ce sont nos parlementaires qui ont des illusions en pensant que la cration d'OS se dcrte. Ils ont oublis que leur job est de crer un environnement lgislatif favorable aux personnes cratives afin de favoriser l'mergence de socits telles que celles des grands noms de l'informatique de nos amis Amricains.

----------


## Invit

Il faudrait arrter de sous-entendre que les OS sont contrls par les entreprises ou par les USA. Beaucoup de serveurs tournent sous linux ou bsd, or ces OS sont certes influencs par des entreprises et par des dveloppeurs amricains mais on ne peut pas vraiment appeler cela un contrle. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre ce manque de contrle plus que de souverainet qui gne nos dpits.

----------


## Jiji66

> Il faudrait arrter de sous-entendre que les OS sont contrls par les entreprises ou par les USA. Beaucoup de serveurs tournent sous linux ou bsd, or ces OS sont certes influencs par des entreprises et par des dveloppeurs amricains mais on ne peut pas vraiment appeler cela un contrle. D'ailleurs c'est peut-tre ce manque de contrle plus que de souverainet qui gne nos dpits.


Par dfinition IBM, Red-Hat, Apple, etc.... contrlent leurs OS et il se trouvent que pour leur immense majorit ce sont des entreprises Amricaines. Linux est en effet libre et ouvert et c'est peut-tre pour cela qu'il a t qualifi de cancer par Balmer. Nos dputs auraient mieux fait de voter une loi pour favoriser l'utilisation de Linux dans les administrations et en gnral en France en traitant par exemple le problme de la vente force des OS dans le march grand public.

----------


## Voconce

Rien de pire que de s'isoler dans ce domaine.
Dans le domaine du soft la seule solution sre c'est l'open source. si c'est pas open source vous ne voyez pas le code donc danger.
Nos dputs sont incapables de rformer la France (quelque soit la tendance) comment voulez vous qu'ils prennent de bonne dcision dans ce domaine.
Quand  l'espionnage avec du hard et seulement du hard ce n'est pas raliste, ne pas oublier qu'un composant intelligent n'est intelligent que parce qu'il contient du logiciel (fpga microprogramme etc...) un composant sans logiciel ne fait pas grand chose.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Moi j'ai l'impression qu'on est entrain de se rendre compte, que dans notre monde de plus en plus numrique et connect, qu'on dpend entirement des autres et que plus le temps passe et plus "les autres" tendent  devenir 1 ou 2 ou 3 pays qui ont le monople, qui nous espionnent et qui ont le savoir et le savoir faire. 

 ::D:  Nous on a choisi le savoir faire faire, et surtout  ceux qui ont le vrai savoir et le vrai savoir faire, et qui sont surtout pas chez nous, et voil o en en est  ::D:  

On dpend entirement des autres et pour tout ! Et a, je pense que a commence  tre un peu emmerdant.

Exemple : quelqu'un parlait,  juste titre, de UEFI qui si je n'abuse a tait dcid sans nous (AMD, American Megatrends, Apple, Dell, HP, Intel, IBM, Insyde, Microsoft et Phoenix Technologies, principalement).... pour moi c'est pas des botes franaises  ::D:  les cons, une chance qu'ils n'ont pas dcrt l'unique usage du clavier QWERTY ! Sans quoi on tait mal  ::aie::  Le pire c'est qu'ils dirigent le monde et nous on est oblig de suivre  ::D:  a c'est la triste vrit, ils sont l'offre et nous la demande. 

Je pense que c'est pour cette raison qu'on entend de plus en plus souvent le mot souverainet dans les politiques, nos politiciens prennent conscience qu'on est compltement dpendant et ils commencent  comprendre l'ampleur du problme.
_Pour votre information le systme de positionnement Galileo https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galile...ositionnement) a t initi pour justement supprimer notre dpendance au GPS amricain._

Pour moi cet OS souverain suit cette logique.




> Quand  l'espionnage avec du hard et seulement du hard ce n'est pas raliste, ne pas oublier qu'un composant intelligent n'est intelligent que parce qu'il contient du logiciel (fpga microprogramme etc...) un composant sans logiciel ne fait pas grand chose.


Justement le fait de ne pas matriser le hard c'est peut tre de voir apparatre un jour un petit micro-contrleur sur une carte rseau ou une carte mre par exemple ou sur un disque dur et tu n'auras pas accs au soft (_tu sais comme moi  quel point c'est simple de rendre impossible l'extraction d'un programme sur un microcontrleur_) et qui le verra ? Et qui sait ce qu'il est sens faire ? Comme c'est pas toi qui fabrique le hard et que tu n'as pas d'autres choix que d'acheter ce hard  la personne qui a le monople, qu'est ce que tu pourra faire ? Et quand bien mme quelqu'un s'apercevrait d'une fuite d'information, qu'est ce que cette personne pourrait faire ? Se fournir chez un fabricant de carte mre Franais ? Il y en a au moins ? Se dconnecter du rseau ? Par contre, une solution d'espionnage hardware pourrait coter trs trs cher aux fabricants de matriels car il faudrait ajouter des composants (sauf si ceux dj en place le permettent dj et il y a de forte chance que ce soit le cas) 

Une vraie solution contre l'espionnage est la cryptographie si on veut le vrai contrle de nos informations. Je ne pense pas que l'open source soit une solution ! Et pourtant je suis un utilisateur exclusif de Linux (sans dual boot) donc a me cote de dire a...  ::(: 

Ce qui craint c'est que si demain tu as bras de fer US vs Europe, on a plus qu'a baisser le pantalon (et en gardant le sourire en plus car il faut garder de bonne relation)  ::D: 
Pourvu que nos politiques se rendent compte, pas trop tard, de relle position o l'on est ! C'est  dire qu'on est pas du ct du manche, on est du ct de la lame l !

----------


## TiranusKBX

> Pour en rajouter une couche, je dirais que nos parlementaires se rveillent subitement en dcouvrant que les outils de gestion de "l'information" ne sont plus contrls par la nation Franaise et pensent btement que voter un texte de loi sur le souhait de disposer d'un OS souverain le fera apparatre comme par magie.
> 
> C'est comme lorsque Hollande nous dis que le chmage baisse et que nous pauvres citoyens, avons des illusions d'optique.
> Dans le cas prsent ce sont nos parlementaires qui ont des illusions en pensant que la cration d'OS se dcrte. Ils ont oublis que leur job est de crer un environnement lgislatif favorable aux personnes cratives afin de favoriser l'mergence de socits telles que celles des grands noms de l'informatique de nos amis Amricains.


surtout si ils voulaient un OS franais ils auraient dus soutenir Mandriva SA avant sa fermeture  ::aie::

----------


## Bousk

Est-ce qu'un tel OS aurait le pare-feu d'office intgr ? ::D:

----------


## Nicam

Crer un nouvel OS est impossible ? Ils ont fait comment chez Apple ?
Ils ont prit un BSD, ils ont boss dessus, et ils ont sorti Mac OS X.
C'est certes imparfait, mais ils l'ont fait !
Et le pire, c 'est qu'il refourguent en plus le hardware qui va avec !! Et ca cote une blinde.

Sans volont, on ne va pas aller loin. Sans investir un minimum, on ne va pas aller loin.

Mais admettons qu'on sorte' notre propre OS, si lEurope nous interdit de le privilgier, au nom de la sacro-sainte concurrence ..... ?
A mon avis, l' un des premiers problme vient de l.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Crer un nouvel OS est impossible ? Ils ont fait comment chez Apple ?


Comme tu l'as dit, il n'ont pas cre un os, ils ont simplement repris un noyaux dj existant, et ils juste mis une sur-couche par dessus.




> Et le pire, c 'est qu'il refourguent en plus le hardware qui va avec !! Et ca cote une blinde.


Fourger le matos avec, permet justement d'viter de se casser la tte  grer 15000 config diffrente, et d'viter d'avoir des crans bleu quand tu installe un pilote.

----------


## progdebutant

> Quand  l'espionnage avec du hard et seulement du hard ce n'est pas raliste, ne pas oublier qu'un composant intelligent n'est intelligent que parce qu'il contient du logiciel (fpga microprogramme etc...) un composant sans logiciel ne fait pas grand chose.


Et le composant avec une rom et son micro-programme alors ? On ne peut pas dire qu'il ait besoin d'un logiciel puisque il a son propre source en interne.
C'est quoi qui l'empche d'espionner ?

----------


## psychadelic

> Crer un nouvel OS est impossible ? Ils ont fait comment chez Apple ?
> Ils ont prit un BSD, ils ont boss dessus, et ils ont sorti Mac OS X.
> C'est certes imparfait, mais ils l'ont fait ! 
> /..


Heu, c'est pas tout  fait la ralit ... 

Apple c'est retrouv coinc techniquement  avec son Mac System 7 devenu obsolte.

 - Alors ils ont commenc  crire un nouvel OS : *Pink*,
     --> mais ils se sont rendu compte avec que les supers ides avangardistes et "gniales" ne valaient pas un clou sans un minimum de vraies thories prouves et testes, et qu'ils alleient droit dans le mur.

 - Puis Alors il se sont rabattus sur une autre nouvelle conception d'OS, un peu moins ambitieuse : *Taligent* 
    Sur le papier il y avait aussi le nouveau comcept software avec : les composants OpenDoc qui permettaient d'agglutiner diffrents composants dans un mme logiciel (ex: avoir une partie tableur simplifi de la socit X, avec une partie traitement de texte d'une socit Y, pour faire un truc comme word qui fait c'est 2 trucs en natif, sauf que la si le tableur X ne plais plus ont peut le changer par un Z...)
    --> mais l Apple commenait srieusement  couler, et les ing commenaient  quitter la boite, et le projet en tait devenu trop instable et incontrlable, car entre temps HP avait rejoint la partie, et chacun essayait de tirer la couverture de son cot.. 

 - Puis Alors il se sont rabattus sur une autre nouvelle conception d'OS, encore moins ambitieuse : *Copland* 
    --> mais l, ce n'tais plus vraiment un OS, c'tait quasiment un jouet, et puis de toute faon Aplle ne vallait presque plus rien, les investisseurs s'entredchiraient, et la Apple  bien faillit disparaitre.

Quand Amlio  propos le retour de S.Jobs, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y croyait vraiment lui mme, la seule chose c'est que Jobs  toujours eu cet espece de charisme qui fait que des ings sont prt  bosser pour des prunes pour ses beaux yeux, et qu'ils ont adapt le systme du *NeXT* (bas sur un BSD avec un micro Noyau Mach) et qui surtout avait dans ses baggage le systeme *NeXTstep et surtout l'Interface Builder fait par un Franais : Jean Marie Hulot* (qui au passage est aussi le pre de l'iPhone).

La ralit c'est que Mac OS X en est aujourd'hui en 2015  sa version 10.11, alors qu'il a officiellement dmarr en 1997, soit environ 17ans d'efforts pour en arriver  une version vritablement aboutie, par que soyons sincre, la premire version plantait pas mal et pleins de trucs allaient de travers.


Pour terminer, de son cot Microsoft  lui aussi mis en standby la cration d'un nouvel OS "scuris" : *Midori*, et il risque de se passer pas mal de temps avant que cela ne devienne rellement quelque chose...  :;): 


Si crire un OS  partir de zro tait une chose simple, on en aurait des milliers  disposition...

Ce projet franco franais est pour moi un vrai dlire paranoaque, toutes les boites cherchent  raliser des OS scuriss... ::roll:: 


Sans Interface Builder, l'un des premiers EDI permettant de coder graphiquement l'interface, et l'attrait qu'il exerait alors sur tous les dveloppeur, Mac OS X n'aurait peut-tre jamais dcoll, mme avec l'aide de Microsoft qui y apportait tout de mme sa suite Office..

----------


## FraisDesRiques

En prenant un peu de recul avec tout a:

On nous parle d'OS souverain, la bonne blague ! Alors que l'Etat lui mme n'est mme plus souverain. Que ce soit au niveau dcisionnel, au niveau conomique et montaire... La France n'a mme plus la capacit de nourrir sa population seule et, aprs avoir dtruit l'agriculture, elle est oblige d'importer une partie trs importante des denres alimentaires ncessaires (a serait trs amusant si il y avait un embargo temporaire). Pourtant, garantir le minimum vital en toute circonstance est la base de tout tat rgalien.

Bref, encore un faut problme qui permet de noyer le poisson dans l'eau...

----------


## jack-ft

Beaucoup disent ici qu'un OS franais sans matriel, a ne vaut pas un clou!

Mais ce n'est pas suffisant!

Aprs la conception de matriel et d'OS franais, je propose de se dbarrasser de ces couches ISO qui nous embtent pour recrer les ntres.

Et aussi d'abandonner tous les formats de fichiers et tous les protocoles de communication que nous ne matrisons pas.

Et, pour commencer, plus d'ASCII! 

On veut un vrai jeu de caractres franais, avec des accents dans les variables!

M'enfin!

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Beaucoup disent ici qu'un OS franais sans matriel, a ne vaut pas un clou!
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas suffisant!
> 
> Aprs la conception de matriel et d'OS franais, je propose de se dbarrasser de ces couches ISO qui nous embtent pour recrer les ntres.
> 
> Et aussi d'abandonner tous les formats de fichiers et tous les protocoles de communication que nous ne matrisons pas.
> 
> Et, pour commencer, plus d'ASCII! 
> ...


a prsenterait l'norme avantage d'tre totalement compatible avec lui-mme !  dfaut de permettre des changes avec qui que ce soit d'autre  ::):

----------


## Ph. Marechal

"Inspirs par le fondateur de Skyrock..." : a me donne la diarrhe illico d'autant que leur raie publique en a l'odeur ;o)

----------


## tabouret

OU alors la france devient la seconde nation au monde  lancer un exo-noyau pas trop compliqu(^^) et devient l'OS le plus rapide du monde : aucun windows/linux/macOS ne lui arrive  la cheville et ce que tu peux faire avec un 5 Ghz sous windows tu le fais avec un 1 Ghz sous cet OS.

Voila reste plus qu' trouver les mecs  :;):

----------


## psychadelic

> "Inspirs par le fondateur de Skyrock..." : a me donne la diarrhe illico d'autant que leur raie publique en a l'odeur ;o)


Et toute cette histoire lui fait un norme coup de pub pour son bouquin, alors qu'en ralit il n'en  rien  battre  ::roll::

----------


## tabouret

> Et le composant avec une rom et son micro-programme alors ? On ne peut pas dire qu'il ait besoin d'un logiciel puisque il a son propre source en interne.
> C'est quoi qui l'empche d'espionner ?


O avec un peu de recul on pourrait trs bien faire un kernel intelligent : il calcul le temps passer dans ses processus autoriss (qu'ils soient en mode kernel ou user) et au travers de statistiques regarde s'il n'y a pas une anomalie dans les temps CPU.
Si le processeur est safe on espace dans le temps ces vrifications voir on les supprime  un moment donn sinon, on ne peut corriger la faille mais on peut au moins la dtecter.

----------


## Elepole

> O avec un peu de recul on pourrait trs bien faire un kernel intelligent : il calcul le temps passer dans ses processus autoriss (qu'ils soient en mode kernel ou user) et au travers de statistiques regarde s'il n'y a pas une anomalie dans les temps CPU.
> Si le processeur est safe on espace dans le temps ces vrifications voir on les supprime  un moment donn sinon, on ne peut corriger la faille mais on peut au moins la dtecter.


Sachant que une carte rseau qui dupliquerait les paquet ne prend pas de temps cpu, sa suffit pour invalider cette ide.

----------


## tabouret

Alors concernant la carte rseau a mtonnerait franchement qu'elle soit vrole pour la raison suivante :

Ta carte rseau voit passer des flux d'octets qu'elle doit retransmettre sur le rseau de diverses manires.Le seul  rellement connaitre l'importance des donnes qui circulent c'est l'OS.
Finalement avec le recul mme ton CPU ne peut tre vraiment vrol : comment peut-il d'emble savoir comment fonctionne ton OS et donc comment peux t-il connaitre  l'importance de ce qui passe sur ses registres?
pour savoir si une donne est importante, le processeur devrait excuter un code pour chaque appel systme qui dbarque et la franchement ton cpu deviendrait bien trop lent, surcharg et ca se verrait automatiquement.

Donc a veut dire quoi au final : ta carte rseau doit tout transmettre en double sur le rseau pour dtourner les donnes circulantes et a mon ami ce genre d'opration a se voit immdiatement pour qui est un minimum attentif au systme.

Allez soyons fou disons que ta carte rseau est intelligente et sache reconnatre une communication SMTP ou POP ou IMAP, elle considre POP et IMAP comme des donnes  renvoyer sur le rseau et les donnes SMTP comme  envoyer en double.
Et bien les webmails font qu'avec Http tu peux envoy tes mails donc ta carte rseau est dj out et mme si ta carte rseau tait suffisamment  intelligente pour dtecter un mail dans une communication Http (ou si ta carte rseaux peut grer les communications ssh et autres protocoles scuriss), tu le verrais immdiatement au temps de traitement de la requte par la carte rseau, temps incroyablement long.

Au pire des cas tu cre un nouveau protocole de communication et ta carte rseau est dfinitivement out pour dtecter un change mail.

Quant  la carte mre avec son UEFI de 100 mo, tu regarde tes temps processus autoriss (user + system) et tu check s'il y a des anomalies des temps d'utilisation CPU.

Je persiste et je signe : pour qui est un minimum attentif, le piratage  base de CPU et carte rseaux vrol est une blague.

Les 3 seules vritables menace pour un systme sont : un OS vrol, un virus qui s'attaque spcifiquement au systme ou une intervention humaine (hacking).

----------


## Iradrille

> Alors concernant la carte rseau a mtonnerait franchement qu'elle soit vrole pour la raison suivante :
> 
> Ta carte rseau voit passer des flux d'octets qu'elle doit retransmettre sur le rseau de diverses manires.Le seul  rellement connaitre l'importance des donnes qui circulent c'est l'OS.


Tu dupliques tout, et celui qui reoit la copie se dmerde pour trier ?




> Finalement avec le recul mme ton CPU ne peut tre vraiment vrol : comment peut-il d'emble savoir comment fonctionne ton OS et donc comment peux t-il connaitre  l'importance de ce qui passe sur ses registres?
> pour savoir si une donne est importante, le processeur devrait excuter un code pour chaque appel systme qui dbarque et la franchement ton cpu deviendrait bien trop lent, surcharg et ca se verrait automatiquement.


Sauf si c'est fait en permanence, dans ce cas tu n'as pas de repres pour comparer le temps dexcution pour le contenu surveill et non surveill.




> Donc a veut dire quoi au final : ta carte rseau doit tout transmettre en double sur le rseau pour dtourner les donnes circulantes et a mon ami ce genre d'opration a se voit immdiatement pour qui est un minimum attentif au systme.


Bof, a peut tre fait de manire trs bas niveau, et pire en utilisant un protocole compltement diffrent ne reposant pas sur les adresses MAC / IP. Dans ce cas, comment tu vrifies ?
Quand tu utilises WireShark, tu restes dpendant des infos que te donne ta carte rseau. Si la carte te dis "ya rien qui transite actuellement", tu ne peux pas le deviner.
ventuellement avec un oscillo.

Sans compter qu'une vrification de ce qui passe par le CPU (ou carte rseau), si c'est fait en hard, a peut avoir un surcot nul.

Le hard est beaucoup trop bas niveau pour tre vrifi par du soft.

----------


## loufab

Vous bossez dj sur le sujet ?  ::lol::

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Mais il vient du hard le vrai problme, qui te parle d'un systme de porte drobe sur ton OS ? 
Demain, si les fabricants de carte mre le souhaitent, ils sont capables de faire un dump complet de ton disque dur sans que tu t'en aperoives, ni toi, ni ton OS aussi solide soit il.




> Alors concernant la carte rseau a mtonnerait franchement qu'elle soit vrole pour la raison suivante :
> 
> Ta carte rseau voit passer des flux d'octets qu'elle doit retransmettre sur le rseau de diverses manires.Le seul  rellement connaitre l'importance des donnes qui circulent c'est l'OS.
> Finalement avec le recul mme ton CPU ne peut tre vraiment vrol : comment peut-il d'emble savoir comment fonctionne ton OS et donc comment peux t-il connaitre  l'importance de ce qui passe sur ses registres?
> pour savoir si une donne est importante, le processeur devrait excuter un code pour chaque appel systme qui dbarque et la franchement ton cpu deviendrait bien trop lent, surcharg et ca se verrait automatiquement.


Je te donne un exemple grossier mais qui explique bien ce qui peut se passer. Tu vois  quoi ressemble le contrleur du Raspeberry (BCM2835) ? C'est un gros micro-contrleur ARM dans le quel on a mis un GPU + plein d'autres trucs. Ce composant programmable est minuscule et si demain il serait implant dj programm (tout comme l'est le BIOS) sur une carte mre personne ne le verrait et quand bien mme, de toute manire, personne ne serait  quoi il sert ! Ce programme dont tu ignores tout peut trs bien, indpendamment de ton vritable OS blind de chez blind, accder au disque dur ou  ta mmoire RAM en parallle ! Comme il accde en parallle sans modifier quoi que ce soit, il ne ferait que regarder ce qui se passe dans cette mmoire "pseudo partag". Il verrait ce qu'il veut sans jamais que ton OS s'en aperoive.
Comme en lectronique tout est connect, ce contrleur dont tu ignores tout et qui fouine partout sans que tu t'en rendes compte, peut aussi causer avec la carte rseau et ton OS ne le verra toujours pas !

La seule chose que tu pourrais ventuellement voir (et encore car si il y a des systmes d'aiguillage tu ne verrais strictement rien de ton PC) c'est la fuite d'information.

Maintenant accroche toi bien.... 
Tout ceux qui ont mon age et qui on fait de l'lectronique, on commenait avec des microcontrleurs Motorola 68HC11 o la RAM (ouais ouais la mme fonction de RAM qu'un PC) tait a ct du C ainsi la mmoire Flash (ouais ouais la mme fonction que le disque dur d'un PC). Avec ce systme, tu pouvais dj espionner un 68HC11 (avec un autre C) depuis l'extrieur sans qu'il s'en rende compte ! Vu l'age du 68HC11 j'ai peur !

Faire de l'aiguillage en lectronique pour emmener les trames rseaux o bon te semble est trs simple !

*Iradrille* ne l'a pas dit mais il fait joujou avec un FPGA en ce moment et il s'amuse a crer le hard qu'il souhaite ! Et des FPGA, je ne sais pas si il y en a sur les cartes mres mais si oui alors du hard peut tre cr sans aucune intervention manuelleet tant que les signaux s'y prtes. 

Faire de la comm entre composant est simple !

Tout a indpendamment de ton OS. Tu n'as jusqu'a imaginer prendre le plus petit Raspberry et le mettre dans ton PC. Ensuite tu bosses sur ce Raspberry afin qu'il cause avec le disque du et qui regarde la RAM. Et puis une fois ton mga bidouillage au point, tu programmes en dur le RPi, tu le dpouilles de tout ce qui ne sert pas (HDMI par exemple) et tu implantes sur la carte mre ton hard !

C'est de la science fiction ? Peut tre pas dans la mesure o on est dans l'espionnage a grande chelle (hauteur d'un pays) et surtout que le hard+le soft est fourni par ceux qui t'espionne (alors a c'est con  ::D: ) 




> Je persiste et je signe : pour qui est un minimum attentif, le piratage  base de CPU et carte rseaux vrol est une blague.
> 
> Les 3 seules vritables menace pour un systme sont : un OS vrol, un virus qui s'attaque spcifiquement au systme ou une intervention humaine (hacking).


J'ai bien peur que ta vision ne va pas assez profondeur !

----------


## BenjGe

les problmatiques de hacking et de leak par le hardware ont dj t identifis depuis longtemps et sont malheureusement possible. 

Dans les cas connus on a stuxnet qui exploitait des failles O day de  matriel siemens (premier fournisseur mondial d'lectricit industriel je crois), qui a conduit  la destruction de turbine dans la centrale iranienne de bushnehr.

Il y a aussi le cas de la backdoor hardware dcouverte par kaspersky, computrace, un microcode embarqu sur une puce sur la carte mre qui lors de la phase de boot injectait du code qui dans le beau windows crait un service qui coutait des IP qui n'ont toujours pas t indentifies. A la base le service tait lgale et permettait de retrouver la trace d'une machine vole, malheureusmeent les IP lgitimes du constructeur ont t changes avec d'autres IP..... la magie de ce malware est qu'il survivait au reinstall, aux nettoyage et autres :
http://www.comptoir-hardware.com/act...kaspersky.html

Ou encore le cas des pressions qu'ont exerc des "ingnieurs d'intel" sur Thodore Ts'O.... pour qu'il ne dveloppe pas d'algorithme d'laboration de nombre alatoire pour s'appuyer uniquement sur la technologie de nombre alatoires d'Intel, qui s'est avr par la suite ne pas tre vraiment alatoire....et donc prvisible.
https://plus.google.com/+TheodoreTso/posts/SDcoemc9V3J

Encore un article plus gnral sur le sujet:  http://resources.infosecinstitute.co...qualification/

Et j'ai lu il y a quelques annes un extrait de l'quivalent du livre blanc de la dfense version amricaine qui identifiait un nouveau type de leak  venir, le leak par assemblage de hardware, plusieurs hardware contenant des microcode destins  se reconnatre mutuellement avant de procder  une phase 2 d'attaque. Malheureusement je ne retrouve pas la source de ce document l.

Donc oui le leak hardware est possible, il est mme dmontr et a dj t exploit, et s'apprte  muter vers du leak par assemblage de matriel, donc si l'OS souverain est bien un problme de scurit/protection (et non de se faire une backdoor nationale) alors oui il faut reprendre le contrle sur toute la chane de production d'un ordinateur.

La rflexion peut malheureusement s'tendre aux standards informatiques comme le montre la mauvaise influence qu'a eu la NSA sur la socit RSA, et qui a permis  la NSA d'exploiter une faille connue d'eux pour casser le chiffrement RSA (c'est encore au stade de l'hypothse sur ce sujet, bien que Snowden affirme que SSL/TLS soit coutable par la NSA)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NIST_SP_800-90A

----------


## tabouret

Appliquons le raisonnement au cas le plus dfavorable : un composant ajout au processeur ou  la carte mre qui espionne ton hard et envoie des donnes critiques ou non  ta carte rseau direction la NSA.
Compliquons la chose et disons que ce composant, intelligent, enverrait les infos dans le temps de manire alatoire, et que ta carte rseau, dans le coup, enverrait chaque donnes envoys par un utilisateur  la NSA (chaque donne mise est donc duplique sur le rseau) idem aprs un temps alatoire.

Dj que ce genre de chose encombrerait le rseau de manire phnomnale, trouvons une parade facile  ce genre de piratage : 

Il suffit simplement d'implmenter un serveur de scurit en sortie de rseau (donc juste avant internet), que chaque OS envoie le nombre de requte qu'il  effectivement crites sur le rseau et de le comparer au nombre de trames reus par ton serveur de scurit, c'est aussi simple que a.

Allez compliquons la chose et disons que ta carte rseau de ton serveur de scurit est dans le coup et n'alerte pas l'arrive de la trame rseau (  destination de la NSA)  ton OS ce qui est paranoaque mais pourquoi pas : dans ce cas je suis sur qu'en compliquant un peu la chose on pourrait dtecter ce genre de manip.

On peux mme encore mieux faire! cre un protocole de scurit chiffr contenant un numro de squence de trame envoy par ton OS : chaque trame mise est numrote  partir d'un algo connu uniquement de ton OS et du serveur.
Ta carte rseau envoie une trame pirate?Bien son numro de trame ne correspondra pas et ton serveur va dtecter la faille.

Franchement avec un peu matire grise je reste persuad qu'un hacking hard est dtectable.

Un protocole n'tant ni MAC ni IP? ben vu que tout est bas sur IP dj ton paquet risque de galrer  atteindre la NSA et si tu te base sur un rseau MAC en entre de rseau, ta trame ne sera tout simplement pas achemine.

Vincent petit ok un composant qui fait son boulot indpendamment du proc et qui dialogue avec la carte rseau pourquoi pas mais il faudra que ta trame passe par le rseau et avec un bon algo (serveur en sortie de rseau interne) tu peux dtecter la faille.

stuxnet exploite des failles de windows et d'autres systmes spcifiques ce n'est pas du hack hard mais soft.


Enfin la solution la plus simple reste de fabriquer le hard soit mme mais franchement pour qui est paranoaque, un hacking hard ne passerait pas inaperu.

----------


## BenjGe

renseigne toi bien sur stuxnet, c'est un virus polymorphe, dans ses premiers phases il utilise des failles windows, et lorsque l'environnement convient, il adopte une stratgie diffrente. Les botes d'antivirus ont fait beaucoup de papiers l dessus. Bien que je ne sois pas wiki, voici un lien qui rsume ce qu'on sait de lui:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stuxnet

et il exploitait des failles hard du matriel siemens en dernire phase aprs la programmation des automates. Il infectait les micro contrleurs des centrifugeuses.

De plus dans ton contre exemple tu n'voques pas le cas de la faille dlibre de /dev/random, qui sans espionner depuis ta machine, assure  un attaquant que s'il peut capturer ton traffic ailleurs, il pourra le dchiffrer.

Enfin le contre exemple que tu donnes peut tre contourn par la technique utilis par computrace. 

Par contre je suis d'accord avec toi, une quipe rseau attentive peut dtecter les tentatives de leak direct avec de bons analyseurs,un bon SELinux aussi normalement. ...mais pas la capture de traffic a posteriori. Pour ce problme commence tout doucement  se dployer les rseaux quantiques, mais qui poseront eux-mmes d'autres problmes de faille matriel j'imagine, ou de faille de protocole.

----------


## Iradrille

> Appliquons le raisonnement au cas le plus dfavorable : un composant ajout au processeur ou  la carte mre qui espionne ton hard et envoie des donnes critiques ou non  ta carte rseau direction la NSA.
> Compliquons la chose et disons que ce composant, intelligent, enverrait les infos dans le temps de manire alatoire, et que ta carte rseau, dans le coup, enverrait chaque donnes envoys par un utilisateur  la NSA (chaque donne mise est donc duplique sur le rseau) idem aprs un temps alatoire.
> 
> Dj que ce genre de chose encombrerait le rseau de manire phnomnale, trouvons une parade facile  ce genre de piratage : 
> 
> Il suffit simplement d'implmenter un serveur de scurit en sortie de rseau (donc juste avant internet), que chaque OS envoie le nombre de requte qu'il  effectivement crites sur le rseau et de le *comparer au nombre de trames reus par ton serveur de scurit*, c'est aussi simple que a.


Problme: la carte rseau de ton serveur est "complice" de cette magouille et ne compte pas les trames qui ne sont pas censes tre l.




> Allez compliquons la chose et disons que ta carte rseau de ton serveur de scurit est dans le coup et n'alerte pas l'arrive de la trame rseau (  destination de la NSA)  ton OS ce qui est paranoaque mais pourquoi pas : dans ce cas je suis sur qu'en compliquant un peu la chose on pourrait dtecter ce genre de manip.


a me semble plus que probable.
C'est ce que je ferais en tout cas : si j'ai les moyens (et l'envie) d'imposer des modifications au hardware pour permettre un espionnage de masse, je m'assurerais que tous les maillons soient touchs.




> On peux mme encore mieux faire! cre un protocole de scurit chiffr contenant un numro de squence de trame envoy par ton OS : chaque trame mise est numrote  partir d'un algo connu uniquement de ton OS et du serveur.
> Ta carte rseau envoie une trame pirate?Bien son numro de trame ne correspondra pas et ton serveur va dtecter la faille.


? Les trames ne sont pas modifies, simplement recopies. Tu ne verra rien comme a. Puis de toute faon, la carte rseau est complice, elle ne vrifiera pas le numro de trame et ne prviendra pas l'OS.
Tu restes trop haut niveau.




> Franchement avec un peu matire grise je reste persuad qu'un hacking hard est dtectable.


Dtectable oui, mais pas via un logiciel. Tu ne pourra le dtecter qu'en allant voir ce qu'il se passe rellement cot hardware : soit tu prend un microscope et vrifie que la logique de la puce corresponde bien  ce qui est attendu (plus possible maintenant, c'est grav trop fin), soit tu prend un oscillo et tu vrifie que les donnes qui transitent soient normales.




> Un protocole n'tant ni MAC ni IP? ben vu que tout est bas sur IP dj ton paquet risque de galrer  atteindre la NSA et si tu te base sur un rseau MAC en entre de rseau, ta trame ne sera tout simplement pas achemine.


Ou serait le problme ? Regarde IPv4 vs IPv6, deux protocoles diffrents qui coexistent. Ou serait le problme  faire a  un niveau plus bas ?
Si tous les routeurs grent un autre protocole sans que personne ne le sache... (Thorie du complot ? Un peu beaucoup, mais a reste techniquement possible).

----------


## Vincent PETIT

+1,
Certain diront que c'est de la science fiction mais moi qui tait dans le trs bas niveau (mme plus hardware que software), je peux vous dire que c'est pas de la sorcellerie ou du dlire genre Matrix et compagnie..... C'est juste de l'lectronique !

Par contre je comprends qu'on ait du mal  y croire lorsqu'on ne voit que la partie OS sans voir ce qu'il y a dessous !
C'est un peu comme les algo gntique, les rseaux de neurones et l'IA en gnral. Parlez en avec votre voisin qui n'est pas dans le mtier et il vous dira que Terminator c'est un film et a n'a rien de possible. 

Bref, le gros problme c'est surtout ceux sont les mmes gars qui font le hard, le soft et les normes...  ::aie::

----------


## TiranusKBX

> ? Les trames ne sont pas modifies, simplement recopies. Tu ne verra rien comme a. Puis de toute faon, la carte rseau est complice, elle ne vrifiera pas le numro de trame et ne prviendra pas l'OS.
> Tu restes trop haut niveau.


 ::!::  que je sache c'est bien l'os qui attribue les passage de trames entre 2 cartes rseaux sur un pc non ?  ::|: 
bon sinon restons zen  ::zen::

----------


## Paul TOTH

si vous aviez encore un doute sur le fait qu'on a un gouvernement qui fait n'importe quoi allez donc lire ceci !

Avec le clavier Azerty,  il est presque impossible dcrire en franais correctement 
http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...7_4408996.html

----------


## tabouret

Supposons que la carte rseau soit complice je l'ai dj voqu dans le cas le plus dfavorable : ca suppose quand mme que TOUS les fournisseurs amricains soient dans le coup soit dit en passant.

Non je ne reste pas trop haut niveau (j'ai aussi fais pas mal de hard sans mauvais jeu de mot   :;):  ) si tu cre un protocole d'appli bas sur un numro de squence : chaque fois que ton OS envoie une trame sur le rseau il la numrote dans la couche applicative de ton model OSI.

Ta carte rseau ne connaissant pas ce protocole va dupliqu cette trame  destination de la NSA.

Ton serveur de scurit dtecte deux trames avec deux numros de squences identiques, ton hack hardware vient d'tre mis  jour c'est trs simple.Tu viens de dtecter de manire logicielle un hardware malicieux.
Bien entendu ton hard aurait deux cartes rseaux, une pour le rseau d'entre et une autre pour internet de sorte de forc de remonter les trames au noyau.


Bon ok Iradrille disons que les routeurs soient aussi de la partie (probablement allez) a ne change rien au protocole de scurit que je viens de t'noncer.

Quant  computrace il devrait lui aussi passer par le serveur de scurit, la trame serait rejete.
Le /dev/random ca c'est tre encore autre chose on est plus au niveau soft ni au niveau hard on est au niveau math c'est un autre domaine la.

@vincent Petit je sais pertinemment que ca existe ou du moins au minimum envisag, je dis juste que c'est dtectable de manire logicielle.

NB : bon ok si tous les processeurs amricains, toutes les cartes mres et toutes les cartes rseaux fonctionnement tous ensemble main dans la main la on est plutt bais... et auquel cas plus qu'une solution concevoir des composants soi mme.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Est-ce qu'avoir un OS sain suffit pour ne pas tre espionn ?




> Elles fonctionnent de manire totalement indpendante, sont persistantes, peu importe l'OS prsent sur la machine et surtout elles sont capables d'exploiter le matos directement (carte WiFi, GPS...etc.). Le pire l-dedans, c'est que mme si votre ordinateur est teint, a peut fonctionner. Vous ne me croyez pas ? Allez lire la doc d'Intel.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Est-ce qu'avoir un OS sain suffit pour ne pas tre espionn ?


moralit, il faut des partitions non standards et un modle dexcutable incompatible Windows  ::D:

----------


## BenjGe

dsol d'insister mais ce qu'ont peut tre tent de faire les ingnieurs Intel avec TS'o, c'est bien d'introduire une faiblesse mathmatique dans le modle de /dev/random, j'en conviens, mais par le biais du hard. Rrand est une instruction processeur qui s'appuie sur un circuit pour obtenir un nbre alatoire, qui aujourd'hui lve beaucoup de suspicions aprs que Snowden aie rvl que la NSA pouvait dchiffrer les communications SSL et TLS. C'est donc bien un hack hardware.

----------


## TiranusKBX

> si vous aviez encore un doute sur le fait qu'on a un gouvernement qui fait n'importe quoi allez donc lire ceci !
> 
> Avec le clavier Azerty,  il est presque impossible dcrire en franais correctement 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article...7_4408996.html


ce n'est pas totalement faux cet article, vus qu'il est bien difficile d'crire certaines exceptions de la langue franaise mais il est vrai que le titre est abus

----------


## EPITECH42

Rponses trs intressantes sauf Mingolito qui porte bien son pseudo.

Franais, franaises. Nous ne sommes pas "en retard".
Rappelons  la nation que nous tions sur le podium du lancement de notre premier satellite en 1965.
Nos ingnieurs sont trs comptents. Ne nous sous-estimons pas.
Vous pensez que nous ne sommes pas capable de faire de grandes choses? Dtrompez-vous et relisez l'Histoire!

Quand je lis vos commentaires, j'y lis beaucoup de vos opinions et je m'y reconnais pour beaucoup (sauf Mongolito). Vos connaissances dans certains domaines m'impressionnent.

Quand je lis les prises de dcisions gouvernementales dans le domaine de l'informatique, je suis comme vous: outr. Outr par tant d'incohrence, tant d'ignorance, tant d'indiffrence dans leurs prises de dcisions par rapport  nos mtiers,  nos avenirs. C'est notre devoir de prendre les rennes l-dessus, de rler, de dbattre et d'essayer de leur faire comprendre les dangers de leurs drives sur un domaine compltement inconnu pour eux.

Concernant l'ide de crer un systme d'exploitation ddi, j'ai envie de leur hurler: "Nous avons suffisamment d'ingnieurs en France et  l'tranger pour crer un projet de bout en bout de cration d'un ordinateur (hardware et software), ALLONGEZ LA THUNE!"

Prenez les budgets d'Hadopi et autres nullits.
Faites confiance  nos concitoyens et innovez!

Rinventer la roue est aussi une ignominie. Si la roue tait carre et que vous aviez dcouvert la roue circulaire, cela aurait t une avance ou une rgression? Et inversement!
Inventons et rinventons, inspirons nous et crons de nouvelles choses. Et pourquoi pas l'ordinateur tel que nous le connaissons? Et pourquoi pas le systme d'exploitation tel que nous le connaissons?

Je conclurais sur: "Impossible n'est pas franais!"

----------


## youtpout978

> Supposons que la carte rseau soit complice je l'ai dj voqu dans le cas le plus dfavorable : ca suppose quand mme que TOUS les fournisseurs amricains soient dans le coup soit dit en passant.


Tu as aussi des portes drobes sur les serveurs Web (Cisco), et dans ce cas l tu ne sais pas ce qui est surveille, tu pourras peut tre protg ce que tu fais chez toi (et encore) mais tout ce que tu fais transiter par le web il faut le considrer comme constamment visible par la NSA ou autres.

----------


## champsy_dev

J'ai hte de voir les specifs je sent qu'on vas se marrer 😀

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cela  vas faire la joie des  hacker  quand  il  auront  desasembler  les  code sources des OS.  
> C'est  aussi  crer  une  trs  grosse faille de scurit  sur les  SI  militaire.   Un rve  pour les  hacker de tous les groupe trotiste et  en premier lieux  DAESH  que le lgislatif dsire fournir un  arsenal  de lois    
> 
> bref le  hacker hack.


Crois tu que les logiciels open source aient plus de vulnrabilits que les logiciels propritaires ?
Vu que le code est lu et revu sur Linux, par tout le monde, les failles sont dcouvertes relativement vites.
Cela n'empche pas des heartbleed, mais au moins Internet Explorer ne tourne pas dessus.





> Les technologies de pointes sont dtenues par les Russes et les Chinois aujourd'hui. Largement devant les USA, du moins dans le domaine militaire.
> Je ne suis pas sr qu'il faille critiquer le minitel en France. Car en termes de tlcommunication nous tions tout de mme bien en avance sur les amricains.
> 
> J'ai connu internet en 1992 au CNRS, quand je dveloppais une application pour un acclrateur de particules. Je me souviens d'tre berlu lorsque le physicien m'expliquait qu'il conversait directement avec un laboratoire situ aux USA.
> 
> J'ai eu internet  la maison en 1995. Une connexion  5kbit/s maxi quand a ne descendait pas  2.
> Je ne suis pas sr qu'aux USA ils taient beaucoup plus en avance.
> 
> Et je ne pense pas non plus qu'il faille dire que nous avions le minitel quand eux avaient internet. Je pense plutt que nous avions le minitel quand eux taient encore  cbler  la main les liaisons tlphonique.
> ...


Le minitel tait une rvolution numrique, mais il tait dpass face au PC, qui avait beaucoup plus de moyen d'affichage et pour lequel il fallait un protocole "lourd", le web.

Aujourd'hui les militaires russes, chinois et russes passent sur Linux parce qu'ils ont la maitrise complte de la chaine, des sources aux binaires en passant par la compilation. Le risque est donc faible qu'un bout de code soit "oubli" lors de la revue de code d'un OS propritaire, ou qu'un pilote de priphrique fasse plus qu'on ne lui demande.
Avec Windows ou MacOs, non seulement vous payez des dizaines de millions pour des licences, mais en plus vous n'tes pas sur ce que contient votre systme.

Mais bon, c'est un problme qui avait dj t mis en avant par la communaut du libre et les hackers franais depuis au moins 20 ans.
(Et non, hacker n'est pas une insulte ... Steve Wozniak, le concepteur du 1er Apple, tait  un hacker).

Il ne faut pas "faire" un OS  partir de rien sinon cela prendra un temps infini, pour au final n'avoir qu'une interface graphique (bugue) sans aucun autre logiciel que notepad.
Pour donner une ide, la distribution redhat reprsente 8000 anne/homme de travail.

Il ne faut pas "faire" un OS grand public, qui n'a aucune chance de succs, juste un OS gouvernemental et beaucoup travailler les phases de passage de Windows  l'OS Souverrain (OSS?). Pour la gendarmerie pas de soucis normalement, ils sont sous ubuntu.
Sachant que Linux peut aussi faire tourner les logiciels Windows, c'est l un chantier de 10 ou 20 ans. Et tout ne migrera pas.  

Soit il faut commander  une grosse SSII ayant l'expertise Linux, une version "spciale gouvernement" en se basant sur Mageia.
Soit crer une nouvelle agence  partir des comptences en dveloppement dans l'administration et pilote  l'ANSSI.
Cet OS serait disponible en plusieurs versions (community (la version actuelle), la gouvernementale et la durcie pour les militaires), le gouvernement ne gardant que certaines parties du code ferme.

Et attention aussi parce que cela coutera au dbut peut-tre aussi cher qu'un renouvellement de licence, voir plus. A cause de la formation ncessaire des administrateurs et des utilisateurs.
Quoiqu'avec plusieurs centaines de millions de licence Office, il y a de quoi faire.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Mais bon, c'est un problme qui avait dj t mis en avant par la communaut du libre et les hackers franais depuis au moins 20 ans.
> (Et non, hacker n'est pas une insulte ... Steve Wozniak, le concepteur du 1er Apple, tait un hacker).(.../...)


Je ne suis pas souvent d'accord avec toi, mais force est de reconnaitre que tu connais le mtier. +1  tout ton post. Sur ce point prcis, La plupart sont des gens trs bien, et dont le mtier est de rsoudre des problmes apparemment insolubles en tordant le systme pour qu'il se plie  leur volont, et non pas simplement  ce pour quoi il est conu.. Sans tre un super, j'ai quand mme hack 2/3 petits trucs dans le monde bancaire...pour que les applis tournent mieux, pas pour piquer du pognon, et je suis loin d'tre le seul. Le hacker est un professionnel de qualit - dans un mtier ou a exige de la crativit. Pas un horrible pirate(il y en a aussi, malheureusement).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne suis pas souvent d'accord avec toi, mais force est de reconnaitre que tu connais le mtier. +1  tout ton post. Sur ce point prcis, La plupart sont des gens trs bien, et dont le mtier est de rsoudre des problmes apparemment insolubles en tordant le systme pour qu'il se plie  leur volont, et non pas simplement  ce pour quoi il est conu.. Sans tre un super, j'ai quand mme hack 2/3 petits trucs dans le monde bancaire...pour que les applis tournent mieux, pas pour piquer du pognon, et je suis loin d'tre le seul. Le hacker est un professionnel de qualit - dans un mtier ou a exige de la crativit. Pas un horrible pirate(il y en a aussi, malheureusement).


Oui je prcise le sens du mot hacker parce que l'amalgame est souvent fait avec les pirates. Encore un terme pour lequel nous n'avons pas de correspondance.

20 ans de maison monsieur. Pour le reste, ce sont mes positions palo-conservatrices (selon la terminologie du nouveau monde) qui vous choquent ?
Pourtant, nous vivons dans un pays de libert et pour citer Voltaire (qui n'aurait pas prononc cette phrase) : "_je dteste ce que vous crivez, mais je donnerai ma vie pour que vous puissiez continuer  crire_."

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand je lis les prises de dcisions gouvernementales dans le domaine de l'informatique, je suis comme vous: outr. Outr par tant d'incohrence, tant d'ignorance, tant d'indiffrence dans leurs prises de dcisions par rapport  nos mtiers,  nos avenirs. C'est notre devoir de prendre les rennes l-dessus, de rler, de dbattre et d'essayer de leur faire comprendre les dangers de leurs drives sur un domaine compltement inconnu pour eux.
> 
> Concernant l'ide de crer un systme d'exploitation ddi, j'ai envie de leur hurler: "Nous avons suffisamment d'ingnieurs en France et  l'tranger pour crer un projet de bout en bout de cration d'un ordinateur (hardware et software), ALLONGEZ LA THUNE!"


Comment convainc-tu Adobe de faire une version de Photoshop pour ton French OS ?
Comment convaincre les diteurs de sortir une version de GTA V, Saints Row IV, Office,  pour ton French OS ? 

Ton OS sera t-il POSIX ? little ou big endian ? Un driv de BSD, de Linux ou de Haiku ?
Comment adapter Apache, PostgresQL, OpenJdk dessus ?
Quel type de CPU sur ton french PC, du ARM, du Power PC, du Motorola, une nouvelle architecture CPU ?

Bref, j'ai peur que ta position rvle du radicalisme.

----------


## Victor Vincent

*Cration d'un OS souverain franais : un non-sens technologique,*
*estime le responsable de la scurit informatique de l'tat*

Le responsable de la scurit informatique de l'tat, Guillaume Poupard, s'est exprim en marge de la tenue du forum international de la cyberscurit (FIC) de Lille sur la question de lOS souverain franais. Le directeur gnral de lAgence nationale de scurit des systmes dinformation (Anssi) estime que cette question  est  technologiquement un non-sens  et prvient quil nhsitera pas  sy opposer  si cest pour que ltat mette plein de salets dedans . Cette ide dun systme dexploitation franais ne semble pas convaincre beaucoup de Franais en dehors des membres de lAssemble nationale. Elle a t lance lors de lexamen du projet de loi numrique quand les dputs ont demand au gouvernement de travailler  la mise en place dun commissariat de la souverainet numrique, qui serait notamment charg de crer un systme dexploitation souverain, pour proposer une alternative aux systmes dexploitation tels que Windows, Android et autres iOS qui sont tous amricains.

Les craintes des utilisateurs potentiels sont nombreuses  ce sujet. Certains estiment quil pourrait sagir dun moyen pour ltat de contrler tous les faits et gestes des citoyens sous le prtexte de la scurit nationale. Le gouvernement pourrait par exemple imposer des mouchards dans le systme lui permettant de dchiffrer les messages changs entre les internautes. Cette prise de position ouverte du directeur de lAnssi ne risque en tout cas pas daider le gouvernement  faire adopter ce systme dexploitation par la population. Pour rappel, lAnssi a dj dvelopp un OS baptis CLIP, qui est bas sur FreeBSD et qui se veut ultra-scuris. Ce systme dexploitation est rserv aux activits de fonctionnaires couverts par le secret-dfense et nest donc pas ouvert et accessible  la population. Une autre variable qui joue en dfaveur de ce projet est la question du financement. Quest-ce que cela va coter au contribuable de faire dvelopper un tel systme dexploitation ?

Source : Le Monde

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette dclaration du directeur de l'Anssi ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Des dputs franais demandent la cration d'un OS souverain pour permettre au pays de retrouver sa souverainet numrique
 ::fleche::  L'OS souverain pour la France existe-t-il dj ? Faut-il partir d'un systme existant ou partir de zro ?

----------


## kolodz

Pour la raction de cette personne, il n'est visiblement pas totalement incomptent dans son domaine.

----------


## marc.collin

En quoi utiliser windows, ios et cie permet au gouvernement de ne pas contrler les faits et gestes des internautes?
La chine en est un bon exemple.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Comment convainc-tu Adobe de faire une version de Photoshop pour ton French OS ?
> Comment convaincre les diteurs de sortir une version de GTA V, Saints Row IV, Office, pour ton French OS ?


T'a rien compris  ::mur:: 

On vas cre notre propre suite bureautique souveraine, puis notre propre suite de retouche multimdia, et nos propres jeux vidos souverain avec des FPS comme "Champ de Bataille" montrant de beau soldat Franais bien muscl au Mali aider les populations locale.




> Ton OS sera t-il POSIX ? little ou big endian ? Un driv de BSD, de Linux ou de Haiku ?


Rien de tous ceci, on fait un truc a partir de 0, faudra tout racheter (des nouvelle machines pour grer les nouveau protocole...etc), tous sa produit en France videment.




> Comment adapter Apache, PostgresQL, OpenJdk dessus ?


Pareil on cre un nouveau SGBD Francais (optimis pour notre alphabet, nos dates etc)




> Quel type de CPU sur ton french PC, du ARM, du Power PC, du Motorola, une nouvelle architecture CPU ?


Comme les russes on feras notre propre architecture avec des processeurs grav en 120nm pour la premire gnration de processeur qu'on appelleras Victor Hugo.

Ironie Inside  ::mrgreen::  (enfin avec nos politiciens impossible n'est pas Franais).

----------


## lingtalfi

Bien ouj Guillaume Poupard, ouaich ouaich  ::ptdr::

----------


## ticNFA

Aprs l'Inria qui avait montrer son scepticisme pour la loi renseignement, voici un autre expert dmontant le dlire de l'OS "souverain".
Messieurs, mesdames les dputs, continuez, au moins on s'amuse. ::aie::

----------


## BenjGe

il y a un point qui me perturbe. 

Aujourd'hui l'OS est au cur de l'activit de nombreux acteurs de la socit civile: administration, industriels, services. Les journalistes par exemple utilisent au quotidien des ordinateurs. L'ordinateur est devenu un outil transversal dans la socit.

Un OS d'tat cre un contrle fort de la lgislation sur le contenu. Le pouvoir politique pourra lgifrer sur les composants de l'OS. L'alternance des pouvoirs politiques en France doit nous pousser  nous demander quel genre d'outil peut on permettre  un gouvernement de contrler. 

Concrtement je pense que si un tel projet voit le jour, son primtre doit tre limit.

----------


## Mingolito

> Concrtement je pense que si un tel projet voit le jour, son primtre doit tre limit.


Le budget verra le jour, donc encore des milliards jets par les fentres, mais ce projet fera flop, parce que les gens continuerons d'utiliser Windows et Linux, c'est du mme niveau que hadopi ou les avions renifleurs.

----------


## RyzenOC

> Un OS d'tat cre un contrle fort de la lgislation sur le contenu. Le pouvoir politique pourra lgifrer sur les composants de l'OS.


Les OS propritaire aussi, Mac OS ne s'installe (oficielement) que sur des mac, Windows 10 ne marche que sur des pc "rcent" (des processeur supportant NX), Windows et Mac/Microsoft,Apple sont oblig d'obir  la NSA une agence du gouvernement amricain.


Si l'tat veut tre indpendant, il n'ont qu'a utilis Debian, ou une distrib avec une philosophie quivalente.

----------


## Jiji66

> Les OS propritaire aussi, Mac OS ne s'installe (oficielement) que sur des mac, Windows 10 ne marche que sur des pc "rcent" (des processeur supportant NX), Windows et Mac/Microsoft,Apple sont oblig d'obir  la NSA une agence du gouvernement amricain.
> 
> 
> Si l'tat veut tre indpendant, il n'ont qu'a utilis Debian, ou une distrib avec une philosophie quivalente.


Je rajouterais : Faciliter activement le peuple  pouvoir utiliser des solutions linux/open souce; Favoriser/inciter le bon peuple et surtout sa jeunesse  mettre son nez dans la programmation afin de pouvoir la cas chant faire de l'auto contrle souverain !!!

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*LAssemble nationale adopte le projet de loi numrique*
*Avec 356 voix  Pour  et une voix  Contre *

Cest en labsence de la secrtaire dtat charge du numrique Axelle Lemaire que les dputs se sont prononcs sur le projet de loi port par cette dernire. Hier soir, lAssemble nationale a adopt en premire lecture lensemble du projet de loi pour la Rpublique numrique presque  lunanimit, avec un suffrage de 365 voix  Pour  et une voix  Contre . Il faut en revanche noter que les dputs Les Rpublicains se sont abstenus de voter.

Ce vote fait suite  une srie de discussions sur des articles et amendements au projet initial de Lemaire. Certaines propositions ont t rejetes et dautres acceptes pour, en fin de compte, aboutir  un texte consolid qui a t dvoil la semaine dernire. En ce qui concerne la secrtaire dtat charge du numrique, elle peut se rjouir davoir vu les principaux points de son texte adopt par lAssemble nationale.

Ce quil faut retenir dans ce texte, cest quil prvoit louverture des donnes publiques et la portabilit des donnes dun service  un autre. Il annonce encore un droit  loubli numrique renforc et la mort numrique pour les mineurs, ces derniers passant plus de temps sur internet sont en effet les plus exposs. Il aborde aussi le revenge-porn qui est soumis  une pnalisation allant jusqu deux ans de prison et 60 000 euros damende. Le texte considre galement linternet comme un bien de premire ncessit et suggre donc le maintien de la connexion internet des foyers les plus dmunis en cas dimpay temporaire. Il est inutile de rappeler que le projet de loi adopt par lAssemble nationale inclut la cration dun OS souverain made in France. Un autre point important est quil vise aussi  donner plus de pouvoir  la CNIL (Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts) pour sanctionner les gants du Net qui seront en violation de la loi  informatique et liberts . Le montant maximum des amendes que la CNIL pourra en effet infliger passe de 150 000  20 millions deuros ou 4 % de leur chiffre daffaires annuel.

Le texte examin par procdure acclre ne permet quune seule lecture par Chambre. Aprs son adoption par lAssemble nationale, il devra maintenant aller au Snat.

 ::fleche::  Projet de loi pour le numrique aprs les dlibrations de lAssemble nationale

Source : Europe 1

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Loi sur le numrique : des dputs proposent de rendre publics les algorithmes utiliss par le gouvernement
 ::fleche::  Loi sur le numrique : des dputs proposent un amendement pour prciser l'tendue des droits d'auteur sur les liens hypertextes

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Le budget verra le jour, donc encore des milliards jets par les fentres, mais ce projet fera flop, parce que les gens continuerons d'utiliser Windows et Linux


Dj dit, mais il n'est pas mentionn une distribution de cet OS en dehors de l'administration publique ! Donc "parce que les gens continueront d'utiliser Windows et Linux" n'a aucun sens ici. On ne cherche pas un nouveau concurrent sur un march dj satur !!!

----------


## Zirak

> Dj dit, mais il n'est pas mentionn une distribution de cet OS en dehors de l'administration publique ! Donc "parce que les gens continueront d'utiliser Windows et Linux" n'a aucun sens ici. On ne cherche pas un nouveau concurrent sur un march dj satur !!!


Et donc dans l'administration, ils vont installer Office et tous les logiciels amricains habituels sur un OS souverain (enfin s'il est compatible...). Quel intrt ? Le backdoor n'est pas forcment que dans l'OS.

Aprs oui, ils pourraient faire un OS compatible avec LO ou OpenOffice, mais j'en doute, vu qu'actuellement, la plupart des administrations ne veulent pas migrer sous LO ou OO (avec ou sans bonnes raisons). Et mme si c'tait le cas, cela voudrait dire devoir migrer / refaire un nombre trs important d'outils et former tout le monde. On en veut dj pas engager ces frais l aujourd'hui, pourquoi le ferait-on demain sur ce nouvel OS ?

Sans parler de toute la couche rseau avec les CISCO et compagnie qui sont trs probablement truffs de mouchards de la NSA aussi.

Si on veut tre vraiment souverain, comme l'a dit quelqu'un prcdemment, il faut l'tre de A  Z de la chane, si un maillon est corrompu, tout le reste a un risque d'tre compromis.

Et faire du franco-franais, du matriel, en passant par l'OS, jusqu' redvelopper toutes les suites logicielles existantes (qui devront donc tre compatible avec toutes celles dj existantes) mme si cela serait effectivement bon contre le chmage, c'est un non-sens complet...

----------


## Sodium

Pourquoi se fatiguer  dvelopper un nouvel OS ?
Rinstaurons le minitel et a sera trs bien.

----------


## lingtalfi

pnalisation contre le revenge porn ?
Fuck off. 
Internet doit tre libre.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

> Pourquoi se fatiguer  dvelopper un nouvel OS ?
> Rinstaurons le minitel et a sera trs bien.



On peut aussi ressortir les Mo5 en nano rseau.
Ca marchait bien aussi :;OP

----------


## TheLastShot

> pnalisation contre le revenge porn ?
> Fuck off. 
> Internet doit tre libre.


J'en ai vu des commentaires stupides concernant "l'internet libre" mais toi tu bats un nouveau record l...
Internet libre a ne veut pas dire que c'est une zone de non droit. Toute prjudice fait  une personne ou entit de quelque manire et o que ce soit DOIT tre puni, le revenge-porn y compris (il s'agit quand mme d'un prjudice moral qui peut avoir de grave rpercussion sur la victime... Il ne faut pas oublier que mme si internet est dmatrialis, derrire ce sont de vrais personnes qui sont les victimes).
Alors rflchi un peu plus de deux secondes avant de donner ton opinion sur un sujet !

----------


## ddoumeche

> T'a rien compris 
> 
> On vas cre notre propre suite bureautique souveraine, puis notre propre suite de retouche multimdia, et nos propres jeux vidos souverain avec des FPS comme "Champ de Bataille" montrant de beau soldat Franais bien muscl au Mali aider les populations locale.
> 
> 
> 
> Rien de tous ceci, on fait un truc a partir de 0, faudra tout racheter (des nouvelle machines pour grer les nouveau protocole...etc), tous sa produit en France videment.
> 
> 
> ...


Je rpondais  ce jeune homme que je trouvais bien enthousiasme, mais .... bon sang mais c'est bien sur.
Si je me souviens bien les sources de windows NT 3.51 ont fuites, nous devrions pouvoir repartir de cette base ce qui nous ferait conomiser au moins 4000 ans/homme. Sachant que la couche HAL permet d'accommoder diffrentes architectures.

Je veux bien me porter volontaire pour lancer un fork de sqllite nomm OvhQL qui servira de base de donnes  toutes les administrations, surtout les plus grosses. 
Son langage de requte francis le rendra beaucoup plus accessible  nos fonctionnaires et lus, avec un gain de productivit tel que nous redeviendrons la premire conomie mondiale de la con-naissance  

Notez que le OvhQL supporte les accents et les  dans les noms de tables et de colonnes, et les espaces en sparateurs de milliers (mais pas le ).



```

```

Quand aux russes, ce sont des bras casss car ils sont repartis de l'architecture ARM pour leur "pc" ( ::mouarf:: ). Vraiment aucune ambition.




> Pourquoi se fatiguer  dvelopper un nouvel OS ?
> Rinstaurons le minitel et a sera trs bien.


Alone in the dark ne tourne pas sur minitel (enfin si mais c'est trop saccad), mme en mode mmorpg




> pnalisation contre le revenge porn ?
> Fuck off. 
> Internet doit tre libre.


Il n'tait pas besoin d'une nouvelle loi, la lgislation sur le droit  l'image punit de 2 ans de prison les auteurs de tel dlits.


Sinon plus srieusement je n'ai pas cout les dbats mais je pense que l'on fait un faux procs  Axelle Lemaire et Delphine Batho sur le sujet. 
Mais nous sommes dirigs soit par celui qui gueule le plus fort, soit par le politiquement correct, donc il n'est pas possible d'avoir un dbat serein dans ce pays.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs oui, ils pourraient faire un OS compatible avec LO ou OpenOffice, mais j'en doute, vu qu'actuellement, la plupart des administrations ne veulent pas migrer sous LO ou OO (avec ou sans bonnes raisons). Et mme si c'tait le cas, cela voudrait dire devoir migrer / refaire un nombre trs important d'outils et former tout le monde. On en veut dj pas engager ces frais l aujourd'hui, pourquoi le ferait-on demain sur ce nouvel OS ?


De toute manire, avec ou sans LO, les donnes de l'administration ne sont pas destines  tre en boucle ferme, la plupart mane des entreprises et des particuliers et/ou sont transmises aux entreprises et aux particuliers. Donc il faudrait que non seulement ce soit en boucle ferme, mais aussi que tout le monde puisse l'utiliser, sinon pas de souverainet. Sans obliger tout le monde  utiliser un OS autre que ceux qui existent dj, on aurait pu imaginer un OS excutable sur machine virtuelle sans communication avec le reste de la machine (si c'est techniquement possible). La machine virtuelle serait lance au moment de transmettre/recevoir les informations sensibles.

----------


## LSMetag

Si a reste au niveau des administrations Franaises je ne suis pas contre la cration de cet OS. Ca pourrait en effet tre une protection contre l'espionnage par exemple. Les chinois l'ont fait, pourquoi pas nous ? Il suffit de forker Linux.

Sinon en terme de suite bureautique, *WPS Office* est trs bien, compatible Linux et peu cher.

Pour la bote mail, agenda, contacts et autres, *Essential PIM Pro Network*, avec la base de donnes sur un serveur ddi et le cryptage activ. Et bien sr un serveur mail propritaire.

----------


## yonisolo

Il faut savoir qu'il y a un certain temps, le gouvernement franais a fait un peu de R&D pour une version renforc d'un OS (entre autre mandrake...) pour contrecarrer kylin(chinois), projet financ par le contribuable et jug bien trop chiant  mettre en place. Pour source cet article: http://www.spyworld-actu.com/spip.php?article11043, c'est un article de 2009 mais bon visiblement, un pas en avant, 2 pas en arrire comme toujours, on apprend pas de nos erreurs...
Je vous invite galement  regarder ce lien: https://serpentsembrace.wordpress.co...s-underground/...
On est  la bourre et si on cherche  partir de 0 alors que les autres sont dj organiss, c'est peine perdu!

----------


## Guisty

a me rappelle l'histoire du langage LSE ou Langage Symbolique pour l'Enseignement dans les anne 80.

On lappelait aussi Langage Sans Espoir !

G.

----------


## Traroth2

> pnalisation contre le revenge porn ?
> Fuck off. 
> Internet doit tre libre.


La libert, ce n'est pas le droit de faire du mal aux autres.

----------


## Traroth2

> On peut aussi ressortir les Mo5 en nano rseau.
> Ca marchait bien aussi :;OP


Oui, c'tait technologiquement formidable et en avance sur son temps !

----------


## robertledoux

sans tomber dans l'extrmisme (MO5, Minitel ci-dessus). C'est pas forcement idiot d'avoir un OS souverain, mais tout est une question de "wording".  C'est dbile de deleopper un truc de zro alors qu'il suffit de prendre le kernel Linux ou BSD et de travailler autour d'un systme pr-existant et au finalement seulement ajouter une couche (comme l'OS chinois qui est bas sur un Debian like).

Quand on sait que certains service des impts tournent encore sur du Windows 3.11, ca va etre dure de migrer.  Et on oublie souvent le facteur humain, certe passer a Linux/Unix avec LibreOffice, c'est peanuts et sa fait economiser de l'argent sur les license, mais on oublie que les employs faut les former et sa ce n'est pas gratuit.

Wait and see, on peut avoir une bonne surprise comme une tres mauvaise avec cette initiative

----------


## raphchar

> C'est dbile de deleopper un truc de zro alors qu'il suffit de prendre le kernel Linux ou BSD et de travailler autour d'un systme pr-existant et au finalement seulement ajouter une couche (comme l'OS chinois qui est bas sur un Debian like).


Oui et non.
Oui parce que ce qui est fait est fait
Et non parce qu'il serait peut-tre possible de dvelopper un nouveau truc tout propre avec une nouvelle archi qui fonctionnerait mieux, mais a c'est un peu de la recherche. D'ailleurs on pourrait mme le prouver correct comme on a fait avec CompCert. D'ailleurs on a des trs bon chercheurs en France, mme que les Amricains les importent chez eux.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> *C'est dbile de deleopper un truc de zro* alors qu'il suffit de prendre le kernel Linux ou BSD et de travailler autour d'un systme pr-existant et au finalement seulement ajouter une couche


Heureusement que tout le monde ne s'est pas dit la mme chose que toi sinon on en serait encore l :



Je dconne ....  ::D:

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

Suis-je le seul  penser que la question de l'OS souverain est un cran de fume pour masquer le vrai problme,  savoir la cration d'un Commissariat  la souverainet numrique ?

Aprs la police numrique, nous aurons la police de la pense et ceux qui ont lu 1984 de Georges Orwell connaissent la suite...
En lgifrant ce que les citoyens sont habilits ou non  consommer comme contenus ou programmes grce  l'OS souverain (rendu lgal par le Commissariat  la souverainet numrique), l'Etat peut lgifrer ces mmes contenus et programmes; et ainsi nous ancrer dans une logique uniformisante o toute forme de culture ou contestation sera juge anti-tatique / terroriste et punie par la loi. Les partisans du complot ont encore de beaux jours devant eux puisque tous ceux qui les dnonce seront raills et tourns en drision.

EDIT:
Je me suis mal exprim. Peu importe que l'on utilise l'OS souverain ou non, TOUS les internautes franais subiront un internet dont le contenu sera lgifr par le Commissariat  la souverainet numrique. Et dans quelques annes, je subodore que l'on se retrouve avec un internet national comme en Iran par exemple.

----------


## micka132

> Le gouvernement pourrait par exemple imposer des mouchards dans le systme lui permettant de dchiffrer les messages changs entre les internautes.


Quelqu'un peut me dire en quoi ce n'est pas dj applicable lorsque les oprateurs tlcom ajoutent une surcouche Android?

Sinon pour le fond du problme, un simple changement de mentalit vis  vis du "technique" favorisera trs certainement lmergence de nouvelle solution numrique Francaise. A partir du moment o le summum c'est de devenir "chef" et que les techniciens sont des bouseux ayant rats leurs vies qu'il faut payer au lance pierre beaucoup de talent s'en vont vers d'autre contre, ou finissent par "russir leurs vie" en devenant chef...
Pas besoin d'un truc pilot par l'Etat, juste une reconnaissance...

----------


## Saverok

> Suis-je le seul  penser que la question de l'OS souverain est un cran de fume pour masquer le vrai problme,  savoir la cration d'un Commissariat  la souverainet numrique ?


Tu pars dans un dlire l.
Il est question d'un OS souverain pour les administrations, les hpitaux  et l'arme.
Il n'a jamais t question de l'imposer au grand publique.
La France reste un pays de libre concurrence et rien n'indique que a change, c'est mme tout l'inverse.

Une administration, tout comme une entreprise, se doit d'avoir une gestion de son parc IT et ne pas permettre l'installation de tout et n'importe quoi sur lesdits PC.
Ca n'en fait pas des despotes pour autant.
De mme, l'accs  certains sites se doivent d'tre restreint (comme l'accs aux jeux d'argent en ligne ou aux sites porno) depuis ledit parc IT.
L encore, ce n'est pas de la censure ou du despotisme.
Pour ces 2 derniers points : pas besoin d'un OS souverain pour cela.

----------


## Aurelien Plazzotta

> Suis-je le seul  penser que la question de  l'OS souverain est un cran de fume pour masquer le vrai problme,   savoir la cration d'un Commissariat  la souverainet numrique ?







> Tu pars dans un dlire l.
> Il est question d'un OS souverain pour les administrations, les hpitaux  et l'arme.
> Il n'a jamais t question de l'imposer au grand publique.


Merci, tu viens de confirmer mes propos et le caractre redoutable de l'cran de fume dont je parle.
Ton attention est focalise sur l'OS souverain. Or c'est justement ce que je dnonce. Le problme n'est pas l'OS mais la cration du COMMISSARIAT  la souverainet numrique.

Rien que le nom devrait faire peur  ceux et celles qui aiment la libert.

Concernant la suite de ton message, tu as bien raison!

----------


## mattdef

> Le problme n'est pas l'OS mais la cration du COMMISSARIAT  la souverainet numrique.
> Rien que le nom devrait faire peur  ceux et celles qui aiment la libert.


Faut vraiment que certains revoient la dfinition de la libert et surtout la meilleur faon de l'appliquer !

La libert c'est sa libert mais aussi celle des autres. 
Et pour maintenir cela, il faut une justice qui permet de dfinir quand une personne empite la libert d'autrui. 
Et la justice a besoin d'un bras "puissant" appel police, pour se faire respecter.

En plusieurs millnaires dexistence, l'homme n'a toujours pas trouv de meilleur modle mais si tu as mieux, propose donc...

----------


## mrqs2crbs

> Quand aux russes, ce sont des bras casss car ils sont repartis de l'architecture ARM pour leur "pc" (). Vraiment aucune ambition.


Je ne vois pas les choses ainsi, les gouvernement Russes (et Isralien) orientent, avec raison, leurs conomies vers la haute technologie,
Peut importe que les choix techniques originels soient bons ou mauvais:
- a cre des comptences,
- a incite les entreprises  se lancer dedans.
Donc a augmente l'indpendance technologique, vis  vis des autres nations.

Toute cette histoire d'OS c'est plutt une incitation  l'investissement dans ce secteur particulier (et a c'est une bonne chose)
...Enfin j'espre!

----------


## Jiji66

> Faut vraiment que certains revoient la dfinition de la libert et surtout la meilleur faon de l'appliquer !
> 
> La libert c'est sa libert mais aussi celle des autres. 
> Et pour maintenir cela, il faut une justice qui permet de dfinir quand une personne empite la libert d'autrui. 
> Et la justice a besoin d'un bras "puissant" appel police, pour se faire respecter.
> 
> En plusieurs millnaires dexistence, l'homme n'a toujours pas trouv de meilleur modle mais si tu as mieux, propose donc...


Il y a tout de meme differentes polices :
La police (tout court) existe pour eviter que les gens ne se fassent justice eux meme.
La police religieuse existe pour controler la pensee et les bonnes moeurs des gens par rapport a une doctrine divine.
La police numerique existe pour quoi ? controler la pensee et les paroles sur le net ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Merci, tu viens de confirmer mes propos et le caractre redoutable de l'cran de fume dont je parle.
> Ton attention est focalise sur l'OS souverain. Or c'est justement ce que je dnonce. Le problme n'est pas l'OS mais la cration du COMMISSARIAT  la souverainet numrique.
> 
> Rien que le nom devrait faire peur  ceux et celles qui aiment la libert.
> 
> Concernant la suite de ton message, tu as bien raison!


Le terme de commissariat renvoie dans le droit administratif franais  un organisme de planification, pas  un organe rpressif.
C'tait le terme technique consacr dans l'aprs-guerre.
Ex: commissariat gnral du plan (ou commissariat au plan), commissariat  l'nergie atomique (CEA), Commissariat technique  la reconstruction immobilire, etc

En parlant de termes, ce qui m'amuse avec cet OS Souverrain (OSS) est que nos dbuts en deviendraient plus souverainistes que le roi.
videmment, il ne faut pas le dire.




> Je ne vois pas les choses ainsi, les gouvernement Russes (et Isralien) orientent, avec raison, leurs conomies vers la haute technologie,
> Peut importe que les choix techniques originels soient bons ou mauvais:
> - a crer des comptences,
> - a incite les entreprises  se lancer dedans.
> Donc a augmente l'indpendance technologique, vis  vis des autres nations.
> 
> Toute cette histoire d'OS c'est plutt une incitation  l'investissement dans ce secteur particulier (et a c'est une bonne chose)
> ...Enfin j'espre!


Tout  fait d'accord, mon prcdent post tait ironique et la partie que vous avez cit faisait un train d'humour entre PC (Personnel Computer) et PC (Parti Communiste). videment que la seule nation qui envoie des hommes dans l'espace n'est pas un pays de bras casss.
On peut ajouter que cela cre de l'emploi local, et permet de limiter un tout petit peu les dparts vers les entreprises tats-uniennes (Marc Fleury, Olivier Poitrey, Henri Lamiraux, Jean Louis Gass...)

De toute faon, l'application stratgique, vitale, n'est pas l'OS ni le traitement de texte mais le tableur.

----------


## Saverok

> La police numerique existe pour quoi ? controler la pensee et les paroles sur le net ?


Former des policiers  l'IT et leur donner des moyens administratifs, legislatifs et financiers pour veiller  l'application des lois dans le cadre spcifique du net.
Dans la rue, avoir des policiers forms au maniements des armes est utile.
Sur le net, a ne sert  rien.
De mme, les dlits ne sont pas les mmes et les techniques d'investigation non plus.

Il existe dj des units de police et de gendarmerie pour le net (notamment pour  la lutte contre la pdophilie ou le blanchiment d'argent) mais elles sont disperses et manquent de moyens.

----------


## Mat.M

> Que pensez-vous de lide de crer un OS souverain dvelopp par la France?


crer un OS souverain  des fins militaires oui et plutt que deux fois qu'une; je pense que a doit tre dj le cas.
Pour Monsieur tout le monde aucun intrt a coterait trop cher  dvelopper.
Maintenant reste  voir si les composants lectroniques bref le hardware ne permettent pas des fuites du traitement de l'information.



> On est  la bourre et si on cherche  partir de 0 alors que les autres sont dj organiss, c'est peine perdu!


l'informatique et donc le traitement de l'information c'est pas forcment avoir le dernier Ipad ou Samsung Galaxy  la mode avec le dernier OS dernier cri...le traitement de l'information comme son nom l'indique forcment a consiste  traiter des donnes selon une certaine logique...
donc pas besoin d'avoir forcment du matriel trs puissant ,dj qu'avec un PC sous Windows, Windows mange une grande partie des ressources matrielles du systme...
je l'ai dj cris sur ce forum les forces armes franaises utilisaient il y a pas si longtemps ce qui s'appellait des "TRPP" c'tait des tlphones de transmission de campagne constitus de deux grosses coques en mtal et a fonctionnait parfaitement.
je suis sr qu'un char d'assaut Leclerc pouvait rouler sur ces TRPP sans casse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> crer un OS souverain  des fins militaires oui et plutt que deux fois qu'une; je pense que a doit tre dj le cas.
> Pour Monsieur tout le monde aucun intrt a coterait trop cher  dvelopper.
> Maintenant reste  voir si les composants lectroniques bref le hardware ne permettent pas des fuites du traitement de l'information.
> 
> l'informatique et donc le traitement de l'information c'est pas forcment avoir le dernier Ipad ou Samsung Galaxy  la mode avec le dernier OS dernier cri...le traitement de l'information comme son nom l'indique forcment a consiste  traiter des donnes selon une certaine logique...
> donc pas besoin d'avoir forcment du matriel trs puissant ,dj qu'avec un PC sous Windows, Windows mange une grande partie des ressources matrielles du systme...
> je l'ai dj cris sur ce forum les forces armes franaises utilisaient il y a pas si longtemps ce qui s'appellait des "TRPP" c'tait des tlphones de transmission de campagne constitus de deux grosses coques en mtal et a fonctionnait parfaitement.
> je suis sr qu'un char d'assaut Leclerc pouvait rouler sur ces TRPP sans casse.


Le char Leclerc embarque deux ordinateurs de bord en parallle, un sur Windows et un sur Linux.
Il y avait aussi le systme RITA, transmission crypte sur rseau maill. On l'avait vendu aux belges et aux amricains.

L'architecture PC est ouverte, c'est l'intrt, on peut donc changer les lments trs simplement. En ce qui concerne d'ventuels "bruits", ils pourraient aussi tre filtrs au niveau des parefeux, voir tre rmis pour troubler l'ennemi.
Pour un bon niveau de scurit, il n'est pas inenvisageable de faire fabriquer ledits PC en France  partir de composants certifis, et d'un flashage adquat du Bios.

----------


## Excellion

Bon, allez, on va arrter de se mentir : Quel est le copain, chef d'entreprise et narque, ami d'un de nos ou plusieurs ministress qui va profiter de subventions dguises, piques dans la poch du contribuable ? On n'est plus  a prs...

----------


## ARAKIS_2

Bonjour,

L'argumentaire de ce monsieur est facilement dmontable.

En effet, bien que ce soit trs  la mode de nos jours de critiquer sans pour autant proposer une solution, j'aimerai entendre son avis sur les systmes d'exploitation de Microsoft existants. Qu'il me rassure !!! Il n'est tout de mme pas sans savoir que ces derniers sont truffs de programmes espions. Je ne parle pas des rseaux sociaux Twitter et autre Facebook, etc ...

Peur !!! Peur de quoi ?

Crainte d'tre espionn ?

Mais nous le sommes dj ...

----------


## SQLpro

En 1980 est cr par l'tat franais, l'ADI (Agence De l'Informatique) dont une des missions, extraite de l'IRIA, est de crer des logiciels pour les entreprises franaises.
C'est ainsi que l'on y trouvera la merveilleuse suite bureautique Kayak (19 produits) 45 millions de Francs (19 millions  daujourdhui)... 
Puis vint le systme d'exploitation SOL cens concurrenc l'UNIX de Bell (49 millions de francs, soit 24 millions d'euros d'aujourd'hui)...
En 1986, un audit montre que 97 % des logiciels dvelopps par l'ADI sont des checs... Au total, un seul aura t rellement utilis !
L'agence aura pourtant dpens 2 milliards de franc en quasi pure perte entre 1982 et 1987 avant d'tre ferme...

Au moment de l'audit, l'agence avait pens  se tourner vers l'homologation des logiciels, y compris pour le secteur priv. Mais comment suivre les volutions des centaines voire des milliers logiciels dont certains voluent une  deux fois par an, demandent les auditeurs... Rponse consternante de l'agence : "les volutions seraient certainement moins frquentes si la procdure d'homologation existait dj" !

_Source : l'informatique malade de l'tat - Jean Pierre Brul -Les belles Lettres - 1993_

Rappelons nous rcemment du scandale du logiciel Louvois de paiement des soldes de l'arme ! (plusieurs centaines de millions d'euros)...
http://www.lopinion.fr/21-novembre-2...-scandale-6361

Passons sur SINAPSE (Solution Informatique  Noyau Avanc pour une Suret Eleve)... toujours en cours de dveloppement ? tests ?? recherches ??? mais Bertin  pu en tirer avantage en dveloppant quelques produits (hyperviseur Polyxne par exemple) qui ont profit des investissements  fonds perdu de l'tat ! 
https://www.bertin-it.com/innovation...ique-securite/

Bref ce que je pense de cette ide c'est que lorsque nous sommes dirigs par des crtins, il ne peut en ressortir que des imbcilits, entreprises avec l'argent des contribuables ! 

A +

----------


## Kapeutini

Il y a des bonnes choses: 
- portabilit entre les services, je pense qu'il faut l'tendre si pas dj fait  la sant, scu, mdecins
- le droit  l'oubli et la mort pour les jeunes, mais cette mort pourquoi la limiter aux jeunes et non l'autoriser  la demande ?
- le maintien de la connexion internet en cas d'impays temporaire mais pourquoi pour les plus dmunis seulement ?

par contre, le montant de 4% sur les amendes risque de faire fuir les grands tnor en dehors de la lgislation Franaise, avec
licenciement  l'appui,
et quand au nouvel OS Souverain, je reste dubitatif et demande  voir, je sais qu'il y a des personnes brillantes en France mais
faire mieux que ce qui existe et qui a un background de plusieurs dcennies ... 

Par contre, pour le droit d'accder  internet sans le limiter aux plus dmunis, qui va financer ce droit car il va bien falloir que quelqu'un paye
pour cela, le fournisseur ? si oui, aprs un impay plus personne ne voudra vous donner un accs internet ... 

Il y a comme vous le savez le projet de Marc Zukerberg, Free Basics, cette accs via son mobile aux services de base offert par 
facebook, ne serait-il pas plus intelligent d'autoriser Free Basics en France ? plus besoin de la loi sur le maintien de la connexion internet :-) 
et il suffirait que le gouvernement monnaye l'accord avec un accs aux services gouvernementaux inclus dans le package de Free Basics,
pole emploi, localisation, transports en commun, etc...  

mais ...facebook est une compagnie prive et cette offre de Free Basics, un peu comme uber et airbnb dplairait  beaucoup  l'esprit
de corporatisme en place et bien sur la peur de voir facebook devenir le numro un mondiale de l'internet:-) 

https://developers.facebook.com/docs/internet-org

ils ont oubli quelque chose d'important, un accs wifi gratuit au moins dans les lieux publics  l'chelle de la nation
et j'ai oubli le revenge porn, c'est une bonne chose, personne n'a le droit d'utiliser votre image sans votre consentement.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

ddoumeche


> Quand aux russes, ce sont des bras casss car ils sont repartis de l'architecture ARM pour leur "pc" (). Vraiment aucune ambition.


Tiens ! Une information intressante. Si c'est de l'info (et pas de l'intox), alors je penserait qu'un fondeur russe dispose de la licence lui permettant de graver de l'ARM. Bien plus intelligent qu'il n'y parait !  :8-):

----------


## ddoumeche

> ddoumeche
> 
> Tiens ! Une information intressante. Si c'est de l'info (et pas de l'intox), alors je penserait qu'un fondeur russe dispose de la licence lui permettant de graver de l'ARM. Bien plus intelligent qu'il n'y parait !


Les russes font aussi leur propre processeur Elbrus, mais je ne suis pas sur que cela soit une russite. Mais il est des checs porteurs de leon.
Si je ne trompe, ARM est une conception britannique, une spcification de la lgendaire socit Acorn. Donc tout un chacun peut faire un ARM voir mme y rajouter ses extension, mme s'il y a sans doutes des royalties  payer.

----------


## EPITECH42

> Comment convainc-tu Adobe de faire une version de Photoshop pour ton French OS ?
> Comment convaincre les diteurs de sortir une version de GTA V, Saints Row IV, Office,  pour ton French OS ? 
> 
> Ton OS sera t-il POSIX ? little ou big endian ? Un driv de BSD, de Linux ou de Haiku ?
> Comment adapter Apache, PostgresQL, OpenJdk dessus ?
> Quel type de CPU sur ton french PC, du ARM, du Power PC, du Motorola, une nouvelle architecture CPU ?
> 
> Bref, j'ai peur que ta position rvle du radicalisme.


De la rvolte!

Des dveloppeurs motivs qui souhaiteraient simplement tre mieux pays et faire un travail gratifiant: il y en a  la pelle!
S'il y a un existant, rien ne t'empche de le questionner, de le repenser, de le transformer ou de le jeter.
Devenir ton propre fournisseur/diteur et crer des produits/services de qualit que tu utiliseras aussi pour tes propres besoins.

Des ides simples et efficaces.
On construit des avions et on ne peut pas faire des OS ?

----------


## RyzenOC

> On construit des avions et on ne peut pas faire des OS ?


Y'a combien de constructeurs d'avions dans le monde ? 2-3 parce que c'est cher et complexe, personne ne prendra le risque de perdre des milliards.

Pareil pour les os, c'est un domaine trs complexe, qui demande beaucoup de temps de dveloppements et beaucoup d'argent, sans garantie de succs.

Faire des os pour de l'embarqu  la limite sa se fait. Mais pour le reste, ton os il vas falloir le faire tourner sur 1 millions de config possible (Windows et Linux n'y arrive dja pas compltement),

et surtout pourquoi des gens dvelopperais/utiliserais ton os ? Linux (sur pc) sa fait 20ans qu'il essaye de percer le grand publique, pas d'utilisateur=pas de logiciel=pas d'utilisateur (sa commence a venir, mais le march reste trs frileux).
Pareil pour Windows phone dans le domaine du mobile.

Vas falloir la aussi en payer des entreprises pour quels portent leurs applications sur ton os. Toujours sans garantie de succs.

Bref, vous en connaissez beaucoup des milliardaires voulant devenir millionnaires ?

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> On construit des avions et on ne peut pas faire des OS ?


Oui, videmment qu'on a des dveloppeurs franais capables de faire un OS, moi l dessus j'ai aucun doute !

Mais ce n'est pas vraiment a la question : 
On construit des avions (l'offre) surtout car il y a une demande.
On a beau construire un OS franais mais y a  t-il une vritable demande (hormis celle des dputs) ?
Qui a besoin d'un nouvel OS aujourd'hui ? Qu'il soit franais ou pas d'ailleurs.

Pas de vritable demande = offre qui fait un flop.

----------


## athlon64

Bonjour,




> crer un OS souverain  des fins militaires oui et plutt que deux fois qu'une; je pense que a doit tre dj le cas...


En fait   quoi peut bien servir cet OS ? Pour les administrations, l'arme ou le grand public ? Je me posais dj cette question dans ce post.
*Sera t'il bas ou non sur un noyau linux ?*

Est ce que les Amricains ont une certaine influence sur notre gouvernance politique avec l'aide de leurs entreprises dont Microsoft, Apple et Google  ? La rponse est OUI, les programmes rvls de la NSA l'ont montr, mme Hollande tait cout.

Est ce que la solution passe par la cration d'un OS  ? On value le pour et le contre avec des arguments motivs ou *on propose  une meilleure alternative*. Je pense qu'il faut arrter en France de flinguer  les gens qui proposent un truc, c'est devenu trs pnible  supporter, c'est mme contre productif puisque a encourage les gens qui ne font rien et ne proposent rien. 

De plus sur un forum comme developpez.net on devrait viter les discutions striles et rducteurs et dbattre avec des arguments techniques pour casser ou non l'utilit de cette proposition. *Maintenant que propose t-on  comme alternative aux OS amricains ?* Si rien alors il vaut mieux ne pas jouer les hypocrites en jouant les indigns quand les amricains nous espionnent ou achtent nos entreprises.

En parlant de proposition, est-il intressant(cot, scurit, confidentialits des donnes) de continuer  payer les licences  Microsoft sachant que windows contient probablement des backdoor ? 
Certains pays comme la Chine ou la Russie se prparent  se passer des OS amricains.

En France j'ai l'impression qu'on ne sait pas ce qu'on veut...

----------


## RyzenOC

> Maintenant que propose t-on comme alternative aux OS amricains ?


Une distribution Linux peut tre...

Sa existe depuis 20ans, c'est aujourd'hui rput pour tre stable, fonctionnel et cre sa propre distrib ou adapt une distrib existante c'est pas cher (la police l'a fait avec Ubuntu)
Sinon, on peut aussi faire comme Apple et partir sur du freeBSD, mais je ne connais pas ce noyaux, donc je ne vais pas en dire plus.
Oui mme Apple qui gagne des milliards  compris que le noyaux de MAC OS 9 et < c'tait instable et que repartir  zro sur freeBSD c'tait plus simple.

J'ai une question pour l'ex ministre, qu'es ce qu'un os Franais pourrais apporter de plus que Debian par exemple ? Les dputs qui ont vots savent t'il au moins ce qu'es un OS ? l'ex ministre le sait elle seulement...




> De plus sur un forum comme developpez.net on devrait viter les discutions striles et rducteurs et dbattre avec des arguments techniques pour casser ou non l'utilit de cette proposition.


En 2015 c'est contre-productif de vouloir cre sont propre OS ou sa propre suite bureautique, car y'a dja Linux et Libre Office qui remplissent parfaitement leurs fonctions,  savoir des logiciels libre ou le gouvernement peut pomper le code et le modifier gratuitement, rapidement avec une quipe de dev restreint (des couts maitriss donc).
Pour cre un nouvelle OS faudrait qu'il rponde  un nouveau besoin, un os pour une nouvelle architecture  par exemple ou pour les ordinateurs quantiques si un jours sa existe. Mais pas pour juste "cre son OS souverain".

----------


## fredinkan

> Y'a combien de constructeurs d'avions dans le monde ? 2-3 parce que c'est cher et complexe, personne ne prendra le risque de perdre des milliards.


???
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...es_et_spatiaux ... Et encore il ne semble pas  100% complet l'article...

Pour les OS, je reste persuad qu'en dveloppant des standards ou en amliorant des logiciels d'mulations tu peux t'en sortir  moindre frais.
Aprs c'est sur que pour faire changer le commun des mortels qui se dira "windows c'est + simple", a sera pas facile... Cela dit quand je vois les jeux initialement prvus pour Win proposs par steam sur linux, je me dis que c'est juste une question de volont

----------


## el_slapper

> ???
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...es_et_spatiaux ... Et encore il ne semble pas  100% complet l'article...(.../...)


90% des boites de la liste ont fait faillite depuis longtemps, et les 90% restants fabriquent des petits coucous. Pour les trs gros avions, il n'y a plus qu'Airbus et Boeing, avec les chinois de la COMAC et les russes d'Irkut qui essayent de faire des choses. Pour les jets rgionaux(moins de 100 places), c'est un peu plus vaste(Embraer, Antonov, Sukhoi, Bombardier, et bientt COMAC et Mitsubishi), mais a reste trs faible en nombre rel.

Un projet comme l'A380, c'est entre 15 et 20 milliards d'investissements, tout compris. Tu ne crois quand mme pas qu'il y a des centaines d'intervenants sur le march capables de faire a? Ben, un systme d'exploitation qui marche raisonnablement sur une majorit de matriels modernes, c'est norme aussi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> De la rvolte!
> 
> Des dveloppeurs motivs qui souhaiteraient simplement tre mieux pays et faire un travail gratifiant: il y en a  la pelle!
> S'il y a un existant, rien ne t'empche de le questionner, de le repenser, de le transformer ou de le jeter.
> Devenir ton propre fournisseur/diteur et crer des produits/services de qualit que tu utiliseras aussi pour tes propres besoins.
> 
> Des ides simples et efficaces.
> On construit des avions et on ne peut pas faire des OS ?


Mais l n'est pas la question !
OVH russit parce qu'il y  un march, celui de l'hbergement avec une automatisation maximale pour une rduction maximale des couts.
Mandrika ne marche pas parce que personne n'achetera un OS Linux, sauf les entreprises pour leurs serveur RedHat, et encore contraintes et forces.

Tu vas obliger les franais  s'quiper de ton OS et  payer une redevance, faire des dcrets disant que LibertEgalitOffice est la meilleure suite office du monde, et former tout le monde  ton tableau 1-2-3 Lys (sur lequel les formules sont en Ada) ? Je ne dis pas cela de manire drogative, il y aura forcment des pltres. L'enthousiasme c'est beau, ca ne gagne pas une guerre (comme on l'a vu en 14-18) 
Mme en payant des journalistes pour en vanter les mrites comme cela se pratique couramment, personne n'y croira.

L'tat pourrait investir des millions dans des salaires de dveloppeurs au lieu de licences, ce serait intelligent. On pourrait mme imaginer d'exporter ce savoir faire dans des pays allis.
Mais si l'tat peut mettre ce qu'il veut dans ses administrations, ca le regarde. Mais pas ailleurs.

Sinon, je te propose de crer le noyau de ton OS et nous le prsenter, nous verrons alors  ::roll::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Pour les OS, je reste persuad qu'en dveloppant des standards ou en amliorant des logiciels d'mulations tu peux t'en sortir  moindre frais.


Non. L'mulation consomme beaucoup de ressource et est instable.

J'utilise pas mal d'mulateur de vielle consoles (Dolphin, psx...etc) c'est loin dtre stable, et faut pour dolphin au moins un I5 avec un gpu a 300 pour pouvoir jouer correctement  des jeux des annes 2000...
Imagine la mme chose avec des programmes gourmands de 2015 (les jeux, les logiciels lourd comme 3DS...etc).
L'mulation se limitera qu'au pc fixe haut de gamme, sa part mal pour ton os universelle.




> je reste persuad qu'en dveloppant des standards


Il y'a dj des standard, tu veut faire comme Apple et cre tes propres standard ?




> S'il y a un existant, rien ne t'empche de le questionner, de le repenser, de le transformer ou de le jeter.
> Devenir ton propre fournisseur/diteur et crer des produits/services de qualit que tu utiliseras aussi pour tes propres besoins.


Histoire d'en rajouter une couche, sondage ! qui  les connaissances pour faire un OS ?
Il y'a Hurd comme os si tu veut, un os "encore plus libre que Linux" il est en dveloppements depuis 1990 et est toujours inutilisable.
La conclusion de wikipedia:



> Compte tenu de la disponibilit d'autres noyaux de systme d'exploitation qui permettent une utilisation de l'ensemble des outils GNU, le dveloppement est lent. Ce noyau souffre encore d'importantes limitations lies au support matriel, par exemple il n'existe aucun support pour les cartes son.

----------


## loufab

> ...
> 
> Tu vas obliger les franais  payer une redevance s'quiper de ton OS, faire des dcrets disant que LibertEgalitOffice est la meilleure suite office du monde, et former tout le monde  ton tableau 1-2-3 Lys (sur lequel les formules sont en Ada) ? Je ne dis pas cela de manire drogative, il y aura forcment des pltres. L'enthousiasme c'est beau, ca ne gagne pas une guerre (comme on l'a vu en 14-18) 
> Mme en payant des journalistes pour en vanter les mrites comme cela se pratique couramment, personne n'y croira.
> 
> L'tat pourrait investir des millions dans des salaires de dveloppeurs au lieu de licences, ce serait intelligent. On pourrait mme imaginer d'exporter ce savoir faire dans des pays allis.
> Mais si l'tat peut mettre ce qu'il veut dans ses administrations, ca le regarde. Mais pas ailleurs.
> 
> Sinon, je te propose de crer le noyau de ton OS et nous le prsenter, nous verrons alors


Une belle description d'un rgime stalinien. On sait ce que a a donn...  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une belle description d'un rgime stalinien. On sait ce que a a donn...


Ce serait du socialisme, voir une forme trange de colbertisme, mais ca n'a rien de stalinien. Le stalinisme vous enverrait au bagne si vous introduisiez un bug dans le systme, pour faire 20 ans de support technique ou de ressaisie.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Snat adopte en premire lecture le projet de loi numrique, * 
*le CNNum parle d'un  bilan mitig  des discussions en chambre haute* 

Mardi 3 mai 2016, les snateurs ont adopt en premire lecture le projet de loi numrique de faon quasiment unanime (sur 346 votants, 322 pour, 1 voix contre), dont le contenu pourrait encore changer aprs des ngociations avec les dputs.

Parmi les dispositions adoptes, le Snat a adopt un article obligeant ladministration  signaler systmatiquement aux citoyens lorsquils font lobjet dune dcision prise sur la base dun algorithme :   une dcision individuelle prise sur le fondement dun traitement algorithmique comporte une mention explicite en informant lintress. Les rgles dfinissant ce traitement ainsi que les principales caractristiques de sa mise en uvre sont communiques par ladministration  lintress sil en fait la demande . 

Il a galement choisi un article obligeant les plateformes web  dclarer au fisc lensemble des  revenus bruts  perus par un utilisateur  travers les services qui y sont offerts :  les oprateurs de plateformes en ligne au sens du 2 de larticle L. 111-7 du code de la consommation adressent  ladministration fiscale une dclaration mentionnant, pour chacun de leurs utilisateurs prsums redevables de limpt en France au titre des revenus  quils peroivent par lintermdiaire de la plateforme, les informations suivantes :
pour une personne physique, le nom, le prnom et la date de naissance de lutilisateur ;pour une personne morale, la dnomination, ladresse et le numro Siren de lutilisateur ;ladresse lectronique de lutilisateur ;le statut de particulier ou de professionnel caractrisant lutilisateur sur la plateforme ;le montant total des revenus bruts perus par lutilisateur au cours de lanne civile au titre de ses activits sur la plateforme en ligne, ou verss par lintermdiaire de celle-ci ;la catgorie  laquelle se rattachent les revenus bruts perus ;toute autre information dfinie par dcret,  titre facultatif ou obligatoire. 

En termes de cyberscurit, le Snat prvoit une meilleure protection des  whitehat  qui souhaitent communiquer des failles de scurit  lAnssi. Celle-ci ne se verra plus dans lobligation de transmettre au procureur des informations les concernant en vertu de larticle 40 du code de procdure pnale. 

Dans le domaine du jeu vido, le Snat a adopt un statut ddi aux joueurs professionnels ainsi quun rgime moins contraignant pour lorganisation des tournois et comptitions. 

Le texte devra donc maintenant passer face  la Commission mixte paritaire (CMP) qui runit 7 dputs et 7 snateurs et dont lobjectif sera daboutir  un consensus qui devra  nouveau tre adopt solennellement par lAssemble nationale et par le Snat, avant de pouvoir tre promulgu.

Aprs ladoption du projet de loi numrique par le Snat, le Conseil national du numrique (CNNum) a publi le communiqu suivant :

 Le Snat vient dadopter, en premire lecture, le projet de loi pour une Rpublique numrique. Une fois encore, le Conseil national du numrique se rjouit de la qualit des dbats, qui tmoigne dune appropriation croissante des enjeux du numrique par la reprsentation nationale. Pour Mounir Mahjoubi, Prsident du Conseil, les enjeux numriques,  premire vue techniques, sont en ralit des enjeux minemment politiques. Ils dessinent la socit de demain et de ce point de vue, il est essentiel que les parlementaires sen emparent.

Ce texte, en gestation depuis plusieurs mois, constitue laboutissement dun processus de co-construction indit. Ce texte est le produit de lintelligence collective : deux grandes concertations nationales  dont une pilote par le CNNum  ont permis  plus de 26 000 contributeurs de participer au dbat, indique Yann Bonnet, Secrtaire gnral du Conseil national du numrique. Le projet de loi pour une Rpublique numrique doit dsormais tre examin en commission mixte paritaire (CMP).

De nombreuses propositions du Conseil ont t reprises dans le projet de loi et il sen flicite. Comme ce fut le cas  loccasion des dbats  lAssemble nationale, il considre avoir jou  pleinement et en toute indpendance  son rle dclairage des dbats publics. Son dcret dinstitution ly invite expressment.

Pour autant, le Conseil dresse un bilan mitig des discussions en chambre haute. Tout en notant de relles amliorations  principalement en matire de loyaut des plateformes et douverture des donnes publiques  il sinquite dun certain nombre de reculs, tant par rapport au projet de loi initial quau texte adopt par lAssemble nationale. Cest le cas par exemple en matire de fouille de texte et de donnes (text and data mining, TDM), de portabilit, de protection des donnes personnelles ou encore sagissant de la possibilit, introduite  lAssemble, pour des associations dagir en justice pour dfendre le domaine public.

Le Conseil continuera  porter ces dbats au niveau europen en prvision des rformes  venir. Il espre par ailleurs que les quilibres du texte issus du Parlement permettront  la France daffirmer une position ambitieuse dans ces ngociations . 

Source : Snat (scrutin), Snat (compilation des modifications apportes par le Snat), CNNum

----------


## yonisolo

Mme si a parait plus clair que les dernires en fait ils cachent juste les zones d'ombres... 
Encore une fois le texte est plus centr sur comment rcuprer de l'argent que sur le comment faire ou au moins comment s'organiser... De ce que je comprends a viendra aprs, ou plus plutt comment mettre la charrue avant les bufs afin de de se planter royalement...
Je ne dis pas que c'est nul mais cette loi  dj 10 ans de retard minimum, tant que l'aspect politico-commercial conservateur primera a ne pourra pas marcher.. 
Les mecs ne font mme pas l'tat des moyens avant de pondre des bouses pareilles... Hadopi c'est fini, vite vite faut trouver un autre truc!!! discussion de cours de rcr!
Quant on pense au millions d' qui ont t investit  perte en logiciel/OS et en personnel incomptent...
Je rve d'un rapport qui commencerai par, voil ce qu'on est capable de faire, voil vers quoi on doit aller avec un timesheet prvisionnel...

----------


## Zirak

> [B][SIZE=4]
> Il a galement choisi un article obligeant les plateformes web  dclarer au fisc lensemble des  revenus bruts  perus par un utilisateur  travers les services qui y sont offerts :  les oprateurs de plateformes en ligne au sens du 2 de larticle L. 111-7 du code de la consommation adressent  ladministration fiscale une dclaration mentionnant, pour chacun de leurs utilisateurs prsums redevables de limpt en France au titre des revenus  quils peroivent par lintermdiaire de la plateforme, les informations suivantes :
> pour une personne physique, le nom, le prnom et la date de naissance de lutilisateur ;pour une personne morale, la dnomination, ladresse et le numro Siren de lutilisateur ;ladresse lectronique de lutilisateur ;le statut de particulier ou de professionnel caractrisant lutilisateur sur la plateforme ;le montant total des revenus bruts perus par lutilisateur au cours de lanne civile au titre de ses activits sur la plateforme en ligne, ou verss par lintermdiaire de celle-ci ;la catgorie  laquelle se rattachent les revenus bruts perus ;toute autre information dfinie par dcret,  titre facultatif ou obligatoire.



Donc si je comprends bien, si on vend une connerie sur un site genre E-Bay, mme occasionnellement, a sera transmis au Trsor Public avec risque que cela fasse augmenter nos impts ?   :8O:

----------


## Bousk

> Donc si je comprends bien, si on vend une connerie sur un site genre E-Bay, mme occasionnellement, a sera transmis au Trsor Public avec risque que cela fasse augmenter nos impts ?


Et en pratique a pue encore les copains fonctionnaires au chaud qui coutent des millions et ne feront rien parce que les sommes qui transitent par ebay seront anecdotiques dans le cas de particulier qui revend d'occasion. (le pro il a dj un statut et doit dclarer) Sans compter l'escroquerie puisque si je revend un truc d'occasion, j'ai dj pay la tva  son achat original..
Je pense qu'il sort trop de monde de l'ENA et consors, ils savent plus o les caser tous ces nouveaux copains alors inventent sans cesse des idioties de ce genre !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Sans compter l'escroquerie puisque si je revend un truc d'occasion, j'ai dj pay la tva  son achat original..


C'est un peu pour cela que cela m'a fait tiquer, se taper 20% de TVA  l'achat puis tre impos lors de la revente, j'espre que la vaseline est offerte...


Actuellement je suis en train de lister ma collection de cartes Magic, dont le but ventuel de la revendre. Dj si je veux vendre le lot, il va falloir que je fasse une remise de 30/40% sur la valeur relle, mais si derrire, je suis en plus impos sur cette rentre d'argent, au final, je vais gagner moins que ce qu'elle m'a cout, et je vais perdre de l'argent...

J'ai intrt de me magner le c*l !  ::aie::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Dsol, mais la demande est mal formul.

Entre le garagiste et l'internaute il y le moteur de recherche de contenu Internet et l'activit professionnelle du mcanicien de recherche dans le moteur.

Reformule en tant moins impliqu, des individus de nationalits trangres  la France qui achte du matriels informatique en France lors de leurs sjours, il y en a encore si c'est comme sa? Je crois que non.

Aux curs des administrations franaises tu veux dire, alors peut-tre bien que oui et pas seulement l'O.S. qui devrait tre souverain puisque ddi  la gestion interne du gouvernement franais.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> pour une personne physique, le nom, le prnom et la date de naissance de lutilisateur ;pour une personne morale, la dnomination, ladresse et le numro Siren de lutilisateur ;ladresse lectronique de lutilisateur ;le statut de particulier ou de professionnel caractrisant lutilisateur sur la plateforme ;le montant total des revenus bruts perus par lutilisateur au cours de lanne civile au titre de ses activits sur la plateforme en ligne, ou verss par lintermdiaire de celle-ci ;la catgorie  laquelle se rattachent les revenus bruts perus ;toute autre information dfinie par dcret,  titre facultatif ou obligatoire.


Tu veux dire Siren de l'entreprise. Et numro A.S.S.E.D.I.C. pour les demandeurs d'emploi et les salaris (humain). Le nom de l'entreprise n'est pas forcment celle d'un individu et vis versa, l'U.R.S.S.A.F. n'est pas le contrle des mines en Belgique.
Le cas des tudiants va tre trs drle, le ministre de l'ducation nationale n'a rien encore fait savoir.
Je vois qu'il y a beaucoup de singulier, j'utilise plusieurs adresses emails, pourtant c'est toujours le mme utilisateur.

P.S.: Franchement se coup ci j'ai cru que c'est les impts qui cherche ceux qui ne donne pas la bonne adresse de rsidence ou l'adresse de gestion dans certains cas comme l'adresse de facturation et l'adresse de livraison. Rester un an dans un logement puis en changer exempte toujours d'impts d'habitation a se que je vois. La remise en main propre par un facteur tout autant. Le mensonge est roi on dira, ne pas savoir que faire, attendez, sa arrive.

----------


## magatst

> Une belle description d'un rgime stalinien. On sait ce que a a donn...


Payez une redevance !!! ... mais c'est dj le cas ...  des windows et autre google ... que croyez-vous ...

----------


## loufab

> Payez une redevance !!! ... mais c'est dj le cas ...  des windows et autre google ... que croyez-vous ...


Une redevance avec Windows et Google ?! Consultez un dictionnaire pour la dfinition de redevance. 
Quand vous faites une recherche sur Google  aucun moment on vous demande de la payer. Une fois un Windows install, il ne s'arrte pas de fonctionner en attendant un nouveau paiement.

----------


## Dogueson

> Donc si je comprends bien, si on vend une connerie sur un site genre E-Bay, mme occasionnellement, a sera transmis au Trsor Public avec risque que cela fasse augmenter nos impts ?


Tout est question de volume. Tant que les volumes et/ou les revenus restent faibles, a n'est pas imposable et a ne l'a jamais t.
Par contre, au-del, cela peut tre assimil  une activit professionnelle avec tout ce que cela implique comme impts et taxes.
Et cette mesure est surtout l pour dtecter ces professionnels qui travaillent en fait au noir.

C'est comme un jardinier amateur (oui je sais, doit pas y en avoir beaucoup par ici  ::mouarf:: ). Il a parfaitement le droit de vendre ce qu'il ne consomme pas sans payer ni taxe ni impts.
Maintenant, s'il produit principalement pour vendre, c'est une activit professionnelle imposable et taxable

----------


## RyzenOC

On est dj tax, sa sappelle la tva, ou frai de douane.

Une fois j'ai command un composant electronique en chine a 1 + transport gratuit, la douane m'a rajout 2  ::aie::

----------


## magatst

> Une redevance avec Windows et Google ?! Consultez un dictionnaire pour la dfinition de redevance. 
> Quand vous faites une recherche sur Google  aucun moment on vous demande de la payer. Une fois un Windows install, il ne s'arrte pas de fonctionner en attendant un nouveau paiement.


En thorie, a n'arrte pas de fonctionner ... mais en ralit ... MDR

Le fait de payer des fortunes  des boite privs ne vous gnes pas, alors que payez des salaires  des dveloppeurs pour garantir la prennit de nos installations vous gnes ...
Bizarre ...!!!

Et que dire des providers ... la c'est plus une redevance mais une rente ...

----------


## magatst

Ce sondage m'a l'air lgrement biais ... MDR

Sur 3 options toutes incites  choisir les deux contres ...
http://www.developpez.net/forums/ima...s/icon_eek.gif

----------


## Iradrille

> Ce sondage m'a l'air lgrement biais ... MDR
> 
> Sur 3 options toutes incites  choisir les deux contres ...




Bien essay.

----------


## magatst

Bas oui ...

1) Je suis pour un os souverain dvelopp par la France laisse entendre bien des choses ...
Par contre je suis pour un Os libre et francophone financer par la France ... serait bien moins peru ngativement ....

Et puis Os souverain, je ne trouve pas ou vous avez pris a ?!!!

Donc un pour qui laisse entendre que si t'es pour t'es un gros nationaliste ...

2) Je suis contre l'ide d'un Os pour la France ... laisse peu dambigut par rapport au premier choix et mme y rponds insidieusement.

3) Le je ne sais pas exprimer par : Un Os pour la France ne me semble pas trs raliste l c'est du foutage de gueule total ets renvoie au 
2me choix tellement ce 3 choix est ambigu ....

et enfin 4) Pas d'avis ... ne sert  rein puisqu'il revient au mme que le je ne sais pas ....

Je sais pas qui a pondu a mais il nous prends pour des poussins du jour...

MdR

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> Bas oui ...
> 
> 1) Je suis pour un os souverain dvelopp par la France laisse entendre bien des choses ...
> Par contre je suis pour un Os libre et francophone financer par la France ... serait bien moins peru ngativement ....
> 
> Et puis Os souverain, je ne trouve pas ou vous avez pris a ?!!!
> 
> Donc un pour qui laisse entendre que si t'es pour t'es un gros nationaliste ...
> 
> ...


Le rsum que l'auteur sous entend qu'il a dj tous brevet est vraiment plaisante. ::fessee:: 
Il croit vraiment avoir trouver un business?

Mali 400 le nom de code d'une puce graphique que les plus influenable ont vue comme une promesse. A vos smartphone! ::roi::

----------


## loufab

> En thorie, a n'arrte pas de fonctionner ... mais en ralit ... MDR
> 
> Le fait de payer des fortunes  des boite privs ne vous gnes pas, alors que payez des salaires  des dveloppeurs pour garantir la prennit de nos installations vous gnes ...
> Bizarre ...!!!
> 
> Et que dire des providers ... la c'est plus une redevance mais une rente ...


Concernant les problmes de fonctionnement, c'est plus li  la qualit de l'environnement : matriel, utilisateur et surtout installateur.

A te lire il faudrait que les boites prives vendent leurs produits et service  bas prix. Je doute que ce modle conomique soit trs viable,  moins de compter sur le bnvolat  outrance.

Les providers : c'est sur que si tu ne vois que ton accs internet a peux sembler norme, mais quand tu es dans la merde le gars qui vrifie ta ligne, qui change les cbles dfectueux, qui immerge des milliers de kilomtres de fibres optiques au fond des ocans pour que tu puissent aller tlcharger rapidement ton logiciel libre  l'autre bout de la terre... Bref tu les payes comment c'est gens l.

Pourtant le mtier d'auditeur informatique est au fait de ces enjeux...  moins que...

----------


## magatst

> Concernant les problmes de fonctionnement, c'est plus li  la qualit de l'environnement : matriel, utilisateur et surtout installateur.
> 
> A te lire il faudrait que les boites prives vendent leurs produits et service  bas prix. Je doute que ce modle conomique soit trs viable,  moins de compter sur le bnvolat  outrance.
> 
> Les providers : c'est sur que si tu ne vois que ton accs internet a peux sembler norme, mais quand tu es dans la merde le gars qui vrifie ta ligne, qui change les cbles dfectueux, qui immerge des milliers de kilomtres de fibres optiques au fond des ocans pour que tu puissent aller tlcharger rapidement ton logiciel libre  l'autre bout de la terre... Bref tu les payes comment c'est gens l.
> 
> Pourtant le mtier d'auditeur informatique est au fait de ces enjeux...  moins que...


Le rseaux tlcoms prexiste bien avant la privatisation et tait en bien meilleur tat  mon avis... vu la gueule des poteaux dans mon secteur ... MDR
De plus c'est un peu comme pour LEDF, l'eau, les autoroutes ... on paye deux fois.

L premire quand on a implant le rseau de manire nationalis, et a pas tait fait par des bnvoles, ils taient bien mieux pay et avait de bien meilleur condition de travail.
Et aujourd'hui maintenant que cela  t vendu  des entreprise qui ne voies videment que leur GROS profit... 

et qui compte sur l'tat en cas de ppins de toute faon car c'est la nation qui se doit que cela fonctionne normalement.
Maintenant, les boites prives elles font un peu ce qu'elles veulent ... 

Mais l'tat nation se doit par contre de financer des infrastructures pour ces administrs ... sinon il ne sert  rien et nos impts nos plus ...  
Donc dvelopper un Os Francophone pour ces administrations me parait tout  fait sens.

Comme il serait bon que l'acadmie franaise s'occupe de produire des correcteurs orthographiques gratuit par exemple
Ou encore des voies franaise correctes pour les handicaps plutt que de laisser faire un bisness indcent qui rapporte des millions  quelques parasites  nos dpends.

Aucun travail ne mrite autant a mon avis, il s'agit donc de vol organis.

Ici en France on a su faire beaucoup de chose collectivement bien mieux qu'en passant par du priv.
Il faut continu ... seul se travail permettra une croissance sociale et correct ...

ET pour conclure c'est justement  mon avis sur l'environnement : matriel, utilisateur et surtout installateur.
Qu'il y a le plus de chemin  parcourir, mme si je trouve les distributions linux en net progrs par rapport  mes dbuts
aux niveaux installations, ergonomie gnral elle reste en retrait par rapport aux Os priv qui vous prennent par la main.

Aprs pour le matriel on achte se qu'on peut et surtout se que l'on nous propose et la aussi y'a du boulot ...
(Et en plus j'ai mme du mal  garder mon vielle ordi tellement la pression et forte car l'obsolescence programmer elle est surtout dans nos ttes)
Et c'est encore que un peu d'argent frais et de financement sur le "libre" serait la bienvenu. Et pas de micro machin ou autre
qui pousse a faire dvelopp que dans leur intrt...

Donc si cette loi ouvre des emploi pour des dveloppeurs pour crer et harmoniser des outils rpondant  nos besoin sans pass par des profiteurs 
qui nous serve un code inaccessible et donc incontrlable et dangereux tant mieux, non ? 

Maintenant cette loi, je sais pas ce qu'elle vaut et ce n'est encore certainement qu'un cran de fume, mais bon, se genre de sondage biaiz  le don de m'exasprer

----------


## MikeRowSoft

> On est dj tax, sa sappelle la tva, ou frai de douane.
> 
> Une fois j'ai command un composant electronique en chine a 1 + transport gratuit, la douane m'a rajout 2


 ::mouarf::  tu es sur que le FBI n'est pas sur ta piste?

----------


## yonisolo

> Le rseaux tlcoms prexiste bien avant la privatisation et tait en bien meilleur tat  mon avis... vu la gueule des poteaux dans mon secteur ... MDR
> De plus c'est un peu comme pour LEDF, l'eau, les autoroutes ... on paye deux fois.
> 
> L premire quand on a implant le rseau de manire nationalis, et a pas tait fait par des bnvoles, ils taient bien mieux pay et avait de bien meilleur condition de travail.
> Et aujourd'hui maintenant que cela  t vendu  des entreprise qui ne voies videment que leur GROS profit... 
> 
> et qui compte sur l'tat en cas de ppins de toute faon car c'est la nation qui se doit que cela fonctionne normalement.
> Maintenant, les boites prives elles font un peu ce qu'elles veulent ... 
> 
> ...


il y a du bon dans ce que tu dis, mais j'ai tellement rigol pour mandriva ou encore pour un certain systme de solde... rien de bon peut sortir d'un gouvernement qui n'y comprend rien  par du copinage abusif...
http://geekdefrance.fr/2016/01/14/un...n-perspective/
En revanche pour l'histoire du correcteur orthographique, a ne sert plus  rien puisqu'ils adaptent le franais pour que ceux qu'on du mal ne fassent plus de fautes....
Le vrai problme c'est que 90% des franais ne savent mme pas ce que c'est un OS... 
Pour ma part mes beaux parents me prenaient la tte tous les 4 matins avec leur ordi sous windows, je les ai pass sous linux avec KDE, ils sont ravis et leur ordi tourne trs bien pour leurs usages (web , jeux web...) et ils ne membtent quasiment plus... 
De l  faire une distrib cocorico... c'est du grand n'imp!! encore des sous gaspills pour un projet mort avant de commenc car mal dirig ou plutt car le cahier des charges est bidon...
J'aimerai bien entendre de la voie de ces messieurs qui ont vot la loi ce que DDOS signifie ou simplement pourquoi on doit le faire, il n'y a mme pas de raison valable, vite les chinois ont kylin on va faire mieux!
Mme d'un point de vue militaire ou industriel, un OS ne servirait  rien, rien que pour passer de office  openoffice dans le public, a a t un chec (trop compliqu  mettre en place...)
Et puis un OS scuris a veut rien dire, un OS vraiment scuris, il est coup du rseau, n'a pas de protocole de communication externe et ne peut excuter que des programmes prinstalls LOL...
Que les gens commencent par avoir de bonnes habitudes, il y aurait moins de problmes...

----------


## magatst

> il y a du bon dans ce que tu dis, mais j'ai tellement rigol pour mandriva ou encore pour un certain systme de solde... rien de bon peut sortir d'un gouvernement qui n'y comprend rien  par du copinage abusif...
> http://geekdefrance.fr/2016/01/14/un...n-perspective/
> En revanche pour l'histoire du correcteur orthographique, a ne sert plus  rien puisqu'ils adaptent le franais pour que ceux qu'on du mal ne fassent plus de fautes....
> Le vrai problme c'est que 90% des franais ne savent mme pas ce que c'est un OS... 
> Pour ma part mes beaux parents me prenaient la tte tous les 4 matins avec leur ordi sous windows, je les ai pass sous linux avec KDE, ils sont ravis et leur ordi tourne trs bien pour leurs usages (web , jeux web...) et ils ne membtent quasiment plus... 
> De l  faire une distrib cocorico... c'est du grand n'imp!! encore des sous gaspills pour un projet mort avant de commenc car mal dirig ou plutt car le cahier des charges est bidon...
> J'aimerai bien entendre de la voie de ces messieurs qui ont vot la loi ce que DDOS signifie ou simplement pourquoi on doit le faire, il n'y a mme pas de raison valable, vite les chinois ont kylin on va faire mieux!
> Mme d'un point de vue militaire ou industriel, un OS ne servirait  rien, rien que pour passer de office  openoffice dans le public, a a t un chec (trop compliqu  mettre en place...)
> Et puis un OS scuris a veut rien dire, un OS vraiment scuris, il est coup du rseau, n'a pas de protocole de communication externe et ne peut excuter que des programmes prinstalls LOL...
> Que les gens commencent par avoir de bonnes habitudes, il y aurait moins de problmes...


Pour que les gents est de bonnes habitudes ils fraudaient dj pour les habitu  quelques chose.
Mais c'est sr que reproduire la mauvaise blague de ce qu'a t Bull personne n'en veut.
Par contre je suis pas d'accord sur le correcteur orthographique, la grammaire franaise est tellement dbile qu'on est les seul a devoir l'tudier aussi longtemps ... Les anglais n'en font presque pas et les allemands n'ont plus quand aux espagnoles ils ne perde plus leur temps avec des inepties comme a...

Et cette rforme n'a pas chang grand chose, le participe pass avec l'auxiliaire avoir reste toujours un casse tte par exemple..

Mais bon, je pense qu'un os libre, une distribution linux que nos impts aideraient rellement  se dvelopper pour un espace francophone serait l'idal.
Prendre une base existante comme Ubuntu, Debian, KDE ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ... le choix le plus judicieux reste  faire ...
(un peu dans la logique de se qu'on fait les chinois effectivement) ... et l soutenir en engageant les personnes comptentes pour la dployer dans les administrations, les coles etc... et ladapter si besoin est. Tout a en GPL puisque financ par subvention bien videment.

Cet "Os" serait juste une distribution de plus ... adapt aux besoin de nos administrations, cole etc ... Faites par des bbvoles mais pas que par des bnvoles, il y aurait un suivi garantissant sa prennit ...
Dailleurs il y a dj des profs et des universitaires qui dans cet esprit on dj crer se genre de distrib. pour les scientifique par exemple, ou les collges ... etc...
Mme les Emmas ont dvelopp, avec succs, un tel os pour machine vieillissante avec un systme trs adapt aux personnes non initi  l'informatique sous terminal... Mais quid de leur avenir, il suffit que la personne porteuse du projet disparaisse et pfff plus rien souvent faute de moyen ...(les appelles aux dons tant se qu'ils sont et tellement nombreux... qu'a la fin c'est bien insufisant, voir Ubuntu qui s'est mis  espionner ces utilisateur manire Google pour vendre de la pub !!!)

Ce serait un systme scuris, du moins dans le sens ou son code ouvert garantirait une total transparence ( la Richard Stallman)
Donc GPL de rigueur ...

Sans vouloir faire mieux que qui que se soit, je pense que il est temps de faire les choses srieusement si on veut vraiment se libr de lhgmonie d'Apple, Windows, Google etc...

De plus on sait faire, voir gopartail par exemple ...

Et par exemple SPIP qui a t rgulirement soutenu et subventionn par des autorits territoriales ou des administrations... malheureuse de manire sporadique et sans relle suivi  long terme et mme avec des drives marchandes ou  termes le codes n'a pas t publi librement ...

SPIP a toujours un relle succs dans l'espace francophone mme si il est en dcroissance constante vu l'orientation politique du projet qui se veut de plus en plus tourn vers les professionnels ... avec des docs de plus en plus imbitables voir inexistantes aux futurs et  mesures des versions ... Et malheurs  vous vous si vous critiquez ... c'est devenu leur bisness ...

C'est souvent les limites du "libre" ... le systme est libre mais en fait c'est une conomie de service qui se cache derrire ...

Pour ce qui est du militaire ou de l'industrie c'est un tout autre dbat je crois ... 
L ils doivent forcment dvelopper les choses en interne, mais comme rinvent la roue ne sert  rien ils sont de toute faon bien oblig de partir de quelque chose et la logique veux qu'ils partent d'un existant connu donc d'un code publi est claire qu'ils peuvent recompiler de la manire qu'ils veulent ... Une GPL quoi ...

----------


## yonisolo

En fait pour tre plus clair, je pense que ce n'est pas  la France de faire a, mais  l'union europenne...

----------


## magatst

> En fait pour tre plus clair, je pense que ce n'est pas  la France de faire a, mais  l'union europenne...


Et pourquoi la France ne participerait pas ... ?

Un trs bon article ici en rapport avec le sujet qui montre bien que quand une entreprise  besoin des logiciel libre pour fonctionner elle est prte  mettre la main  la poche...
Pourquoi les tats, les caisses, les mutuelles ne le ferait pas ...

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2014/07/BROCA/50585

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Le Parlement avalise le projet de loi numrique,  * 
*retour sur quelques points phares prvus par le texte    * 

Aprs ladoption du projet de loi numrique par lAssemble nationale en juillet dernier, le snat a avalis ce projet ce 29 septembre.  moins que le Conseil constitutionnel ne soit saisi, le texte devra tre sign par le prsident de la Rpublique puis publi au Journal officiel sous quinze jours. Pour rappel, voici quelques points forts de ce texte

Dans la protection des droits dans la socit numrique, le projet de loi prvoit :

*la neutralit du net :* qui consiste  garantir laccs  linternet ouvert rgi par le rglement du Parlement europen et du Conseil du 25 novembre 2015 tablissant des mesures relatives  laccs  un internet ouvert et modifiant la directive concernant le service universel et les droits des utilisateurs au regard des rseaux et services de communications lectroniques et le rglement concernant litinrance sur les rseaux publics de communications mobiles  lintrieur de lUnion. 

Lorsque lautorit estime quil existe un risque caractris quun exploitant de rseau ou un fournisseur de services de communications lectroniques ne respecte pas  lchance prvue initialement ses obligations rsultant des dispositions et prescriptions mentionnes au prsent I, elle peut mettre en demeure lexploitant ou le fournisseur de sy conformer  cette chance.

*la portabilit et la rcupration des donnes :* le consommateur dispose en toutes circonstances dun droit de rcupration de lensemble de ses donnes. Cette rcupration sexerce conformment aux conditions prvues  larticle 20 du rglement du Parlement et du Conseil du 27 avril 2016 relatif  la protection des personnes physiques  lgard du traitement des donnes  caractre personnel et  la libre circulation de ces donnes, et abrogeant la directive pour les donnes ayant un caractre personnel.

Sans prjudice des dispositions protgeant le secret en matire commerciale et industrielle et des droits de proprit intellectuelle, tout fournisseur dun service de communication au public en ligne propose au consommateur une fonctionnalit gratuite permettant la rcupration de tous les fichiers mis en ligne par le consommateur. Il doit galement disposer de toutes les donnes rsultant de lutilisation du compte dutilisateur du consommateur et consultables en ligne par celui-ci,  lexception de celles ayant fait lobjet dun enrichissement significatif par le fournisseur en cause. Ces donnes sont rcupres dans un standard ouvert, aisment rutilisable et exploitable par un systme de traitement automatis.

*Loyaut des plateformes et information des consommateurs :* le texte rappelle quest qualifi de plateforme en ligne toute personne physique ou morale proposant,  titre professionnel, de manire rmunre ou non, un service de communication au public en ligne reposant sur le classement ou le rfrencement, au moyen dalgorithmes informatiques, de contenus, de biens ou de services proposs ou mis en ligne par des tiers. Mais il peut galement reposer sur la mise en relation de plusieurs parties en vue de la vente dun bien, de la fourniture dun service ou de lchange ou du partage dun contenu, dun bien ou dun service.

Tout oprateur de plateforme en ligne est tenu de dlivrer au consommateur une information loyale, claire et transparente sur les conditions gnrales dutilisation du service dintermdiation quil propose et sur les modalits de rfrencement, de classement et de drfrencement des contenus, des biens ou des services auxquels ce service permet daccder. Il en va de mme pour lexistence dune relation contractuelle, dun lien capitalistique ou dune rmunration  son profit, ds lors quils influencent le classement ou le rfrencement des contenus, des biens ou des services proposs ou mis en ligne. Sans oublier la qualit de lannonceur et les droits et obligations des parties en matire civile et fiscale, lorsque des consommateurs sont mis en relation avec des professionnels ou des non-professionnels.

Dans la protection de la vie prive en ligne, le texte prvoit

*la protection des donnes  caractre personnel :* sur demande de la personne concerne, le responsable du traitement est tenu deffacer dans les meilleurs dlais les donnes  caractre personnel qui ont t collectes dans le cadre de loffre de services de la socit de linformation lorsque la personne concerne tait mineure au moment de la collecte. Lorsquil a transmis les donnes en cause  un tiers lui-mme responsable de traitement, il prend des mesures raisonnables, y compris dordre technique, compte tenu des technologies disponibles et des cots de mise en uvre, pour informer le tiers qui traite ces donnes que la personne concerne a demand leffacement de tout lien vers celles-ci, ou de toute copie ou de toute reproduction de celles-ci.

En cas de non-excution de leffacement des donnes  caractre personnel ou en cas dabsence de rponse du responsable du traitement dans un dlai dun mois  compter de la demande, la personne concerne peut saisir la Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts, qui se prononce sur cette demande dans un dlai de trois semaines  compter de la date de rception de la rclamation.

*la confidentialit des correspondances lectroniques prives :* les oprateurs, ainsi que les membres de leur personnel, sont tenus de respecter le secret des correspondances. Le secret couvre le contenu de la correspondance, lidentit des correspondants ainsi que, le cas chant, lintitul du message et les documents joints  la correspondance

Source : projet de loi

----------


## marsupial

> *la confidentialit des correspondances lectroniques prives :* les oprateurs, ainsi que les membres de leur personnel, sont tenus de respecter le secret des correspondances. Le secret couvre le contenu de la correspondance, lidentit des correspondants ainsi que, le cas chant, lintitul du message et les documents joints  la correspondance


Si je ne m abuse, en complete contradiction avec la Loi Renseignement. Et avec le desir des services americains d acceder aux correspondances sans juge ni derogation.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Si je ne m abuse, en complete contradiction avec la Loi Renseignement. Et avec le desir des services americains d acceder aux correspondances sans juge ni derogation.


Mais non ! les *seuls*  oprateurs, ainsi que les membres de leur personnel, sont tenus de respecter le secret des correspondances. Les services de renseignement du pays continueront d'avoir accs  toutes les donnes stockes chez les hbergeurs franais comme les FAI.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Loi renseignement ou pas, le courrier des franais n'est pas lu par les autorits. Par contre, si suspicion de Terrorisme, Drogue, trafic d'arme, banditisme, alors, la justice, les douanes ... et autres peuvent demander  avoir accs  certaines informations sur certaines personne cibles. Si les services concerns devaient espionner les correspondances de tous les franais, il faudrait multiplier par 100 (ou plus) le nombre des agents chargs de le faire.

----------


## Zirak

> Loi renseignement ou pas, le courrier des franais n'est pas lu par les autorits. Par contre, si suspicion de Terrorisme, Drogue, trafic d'arme, banditisme, alors, la justice, les douanes ... et autres peuvent demander  avoir accs  certaines informations sur certaines personne cibles. Si les services concerns devaient espionner les correspondances de tous les franais, il faudrait multiplier par 100 (ou plus) le nombre des agents chargs de le faire.


Sauf que si c'tait le cas, tous les courriers ne seraient pas lus manuellement par des agents mais parss par un bot, et seuls les courriers signals par le bot, feraient l'objet d'une analyse humaine un peu plus pousse, pour savoir si il y a effectivement matire  agir, ou s'il s'agit d'un faux-positif. Donc oui, il faudrait un peu plus de monde, mais pas tant que a. ^^

Et c'est quand mme plus ou moins ce qu'ils ont voulu faire en installant des "boites noires" chez tous les FAI.

----------


## Grogro

> Et c'est quand mme plus ou moins ce qu'ils ont voulu faire en installant des "boites noires" chez tous les FAI.


C'est mme ce qui est ni plus ni moins fait. C'tait prvu ds la LOPPSI non ? On en est o sur ce dossier ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'est mme ce qui est ni plus ni moins fait. C'tait prvu ds la LOPPSI non ? On en est o sur ce dossier ?


Aucune ide, j'en tais rest quand la quadrature du net, ou je ne sais plus quel groupe avait commenc  dnoncer un peu tout a, mais je n'ai pas trop suivi le dossier depuis. 

Je ne sais pas si ces boites noires sont toujours d'actualit dans le projet de loi ou non (je ne se met pas si c'est toujours un projet de loi, ou si cela fait parti d'un truc dj vot xD).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi, ce que je ne sais pas, c'est  quoi ces boites son censes servir. J'ai l'impression qu'elles sont plus destines  suivre les liens recherchs ou les adresses accdes par les internautes qu'au contenu de leurs mails. Ca fait longtemps que ceux qui font des recherches sur les fils pdophiles sont tracs et surveills de prs. Avant mme les boites noire. Ces fameuses boites, il me semble, sont juste destines  automatiser ce genre de chose.

Si je recherche un site catalogu comme suspect, voir dangereux par les services de renseignement, j'ai plus de chance d'attirer l'attention que si je parle d'Islam dans un mail destin  ma belle-sur. Mme si cette dernire est d'origine marocaine ou tunisienne ou mme syrienne. Autrement dit, je n'ai aucune crainte particulire concernant la surveillance des propos confidentiels changs entre moi et ma famille.

Tant que je ne fais pas de recherches sur la fabrication d'une bombe artisanale, je pense que je peux dormir tranquille.  ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Tant que je ne fais pas de recherches sur la fabrication d'une bombe artisanale, je pense que je peux dormir tranquille.


Qu'es ce que tu en sait, tu as vue le code source ?

Et quand bien mme si c'tait le cas aujourd'hui, qu'es ce qui prouve que demain l'algo de recherche ne changera pas ? comme le fait les cluf de google ou de MS ?
j'ai envie de faire une rfrence au livre matin brun (ce bouquin  l'avantage dtre assez court et donc lisible pour les personnes qui comme moi ont la phobie des romans)

----------


## Zirak

> Moi, ce que je ne sais pas, c'est  quoi ces boites son censes servir. J'ai l'impression qu'elles sont plus destines  suivre les liens recherchs ou les adresses accdes par les internautes qu'au contenu de leurs mails. Ca fait longtemps que ceux qui font des recherches sur les fils pdophiles sont tracs et surveills de prs. Avant mme les boites noire. Ces fameuses boites, il me semble, sont juste destines  automatiser ce genre de chose.
> 
> Si je recherche un site catalogu comme suspect, voir dangereux par les services de renseignement, j'ai plus de chance d'attirer l'attention que si je parle d'Islam dans un mail destin  ma belle-sur. Mme si cette dernire est d'origine marocaine ou tunisienne ou mme syrienne. Autrement dit, je n'ai aucune crainte particulire concernant la surveillance des propos confidentiels changs entre moi et ma famille.
> 
> Tant que je ne fais pas de recherches sur la fabrication d'une bombe artisanale, je pense que je peux dormir tranquille.


Oui, et c'est d'ailleurs pour ne pas pouvoir lire tes mails, que certains politiciens demandent qu'on interdise de chiffrer les communications.  ::aie:: 

Ces boites noires (faudrait retrouver l'article), ce n'tait ni plus ni moins que la mme chose que ce qu'a rvl Snowden sur la NSA, la seule diffrence, c'est que le gouvernement franais aurait t / ira chercher les donnes directement chez les FAI, surement pour viter le masquage d'identit via proxy par exemple.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Qu'es ce que tu en sait, tu as vue le code source ?...


Non, mais a ne mempche pas de dormir. Par ailleurs, je ne crypte pas mes messages car je n'en n'prouve pas le besoin. Le simple fait de tenter de se cacher est louche en soit, que ce soit dans une banque avec une cagoule ou sur le WEB. Si un service quelconque de l'tat fait des recherches sur moi ou dans mes mail, il perdra simplement un temps prcieux dont il ne disposera plus pour s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.

Je pense que leurs algorithmes de recherche sont suffisamment pointus pour viter de perdre leur temps avec les 99% des internautes sans intrts pour la scurit de l'tat. videmment ... si on tait sous une dictature, je serais moins serein. Ce qui est certain, c'est que les dputs et snateurs qui votent ces lois ont infiniment plus de chances d'tre surveills que moi  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## RyzenOC

> Le simple fait de tenter de se cacher est louche en soit, que ce soit dans une banque avec une cagoule ou sur le WEB.


Je ne cherche pas  me cacher, mais j'estime que sa ne regarde pas le gouvernement de connaitre (ou qu'il est la possibilit de connaitre) mes recherches sur le net (*sans soupons rel et sans l'accord d'un juge*) Si on as eu l'ide de spar les pouvoirs c'est pas pour rien.

Pour moi aller dans une banque avec une cagoule c'est un signe agressif dans notre culture, pour se cacher tu peut mettre des lunettes de soleil, mais si tu vas dans une banque, elle sait tous sur toi donc pas trs utile.




> Je pense que leurs algorithmes de recherche sont suffisamment pointus pour viter de perdre leur temps avec les 99% des internautes sans intrts pour la scurit de l'tat. videmment ... si on tait sous une dictature, je serais moins serein. Ce qui est certain, c'est que les dputs et snateurs qui votent ces lois ont infiniment plus de chances d'tre surveills que moi


1) Dj c'est quoi une menace pour la scurit de l'tat ? un terroriste, un type qui vote FN, une femme qui porte une burka sur la plage ?
2) La France est une dictature en comparaison  d'autre pays, la France c'est le pays libre ou le prsident  la plus de pouvoir, ce pays est vraiment  la frontire entre pays libre/dictature. Mais TF1 nous montre la Russie ou la Chine mais jamais le Danemark par exemple.
3) Je suis d'accord avec toi, avec des boites comme Thales ou Dassult Systeme, effectivement leurs algo sont  mon avis trs sophistiqu et on dj fait leurs preuve avec Kadhafi.
C'est justement ce qui minquite. J'en rajoute une couche, je serais pas tonn qu'on soit dailleurs plus performant que la NSA.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

La diffrence entre nous deux est que toi, tu es compltement parano. Ce qui est certains c'est que cette nuit, je dormirais tranquillement pendant un minimum de 8 heures et cela, sans mme prouver le besoin de cacher quoi que ce soit  qui que ce soit. Encore une fois, ceux-l mme qui ont vots cette loi ont infiniment plus de chances que moi d'tre espionns par les dispositifs qu'ils ont eux-mmes dcids de mettre en place. 

La NSA espionne Hollande => Normal, il est important. En revanche, je suis certain  2000% que la NSA (ou l'quivalent franais) n'a strictement rien  fiche de Pierre GIRARD et qu'ils ne perdent pas leur temps  lire ces mails. Maintenant, si tu te crois plus important qu'un chef d'tat ou un ministre, libre  toi de trembler.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> La NSA espionne Hollande => Normal, il est important. En revanche, je suis certain  2000% que la NSA (ou l'quivalent franais) n'a strictement rien  fiche de Pierre GIRARD et qu'ils ne perdent pas leur temps  lire ces mails. Maintenant, si tu te crois plus important qu'un chef d'tat ou un ministre, libre  toi de trembler.


Sauf que si tu ne lis pas le contenu des mails, comment tu trouves les terroristes (ce qui est l'argument avanc pour la mise en place de ces boites noires) ? 

Donc pour savoir si tu en es un ou non, oui ils liront tes mails. Tu serais d'accord pour que le gouvernement ouvre tout tes courriers papier ? Mme si je n'ai rien de spcial  cacher, pour ma part,  je ne le souhaiterais pas.

----------


## Saverok

> La NSA espionne Hollande => Normal, il est important. En revanche, je suis certain  2000% que la NSA (ou l'quivalent franais) n'a strictement rien  fiche de Pierre GIRARD et qu'ils ne perdent pas leur temps  lire ces mails. Maintenant, si tu te crois plus important qu'un chef d'tat ou un ministre, libre  toi de trembler.


Non, ils t'esprionnent toi aussi pour dresser ton profil commercial et le vendre  Amazon pour garantir la suprmatie des multinationales US.

Il y a une diffrence norme entre se cacher et prserver son intimit.
Quand tu sors dans la rue, tu choisies ce que tu souhaites montrer lorsque tu choisis ta tenue vestimentaire.
L, c'est pareil.
Tu as le droit de choisir quelle partie de tes donnes et de tes communications tu souhaites partager ou non.
Cela n'a rien  voir avec la paranoa mais juste de pudeur et de la prservation de soi.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour,

Si une telle l'oie tait propose en votation en suisse (initiative, ptition ou rfrendum) je voterais pour.

Salutations

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Sauf que si tu ne lis pas le contenu des mails, comment tu trouves les terroristes (ce qui est l'argument avanc pour la mise en place de ces boites noires) ? ...


Je pense que ce qui les intresse, c'est "AVEC QUI" tu communique, sur "QUELS SITES" tu te connectes, "QUELLES RECHERCHES" tu fais. Et en plus, de tout a, ils se concentrent sur des profils prcis. La preuve, c'est qu'il y en a qui passent au travers de la toile. Alors, si certains de ceux "SUSCEPTIBLES DE" passent au travers des mailles, les autres  plus forte raison. 

Mme avec des robots, il faut toujours un type derrire pour vrifier que le message suspect par le robot pose un vrai problme. pour plucher les milliards de messages qui passent chaque jour, si ils ne font pas un tri trs pertinent ds la boite noire, ils n'arriveront jamais  rien, mme avec des milliers de contrleurs.

Donc, non, Pierre GIRARD peut dormir tranquille, personne,  moins de perdre son temps n'ira lire ce que j'cris. Mme si, en plus, je suis dj fich (comme toute ma famille) dans ces services, car mon pre travaillait dans du "Confidentiel Dfense". Et ce genre de "service" ne perd jamais de dossier (ou alors, c'est volontaire).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Non, ils t'esprionnent toi aussi pour dresser ton profil commercial et le vendre  Amazon pour garantir la suprmatie des multinationales US...


Pas besoin de boite noire pour a, Google le fait, Amazon le fait (pour le revendre  d'autres), Microsoft le fait, Apple aussi etc... mais la NSA n'a pas besoin de a pour vivre, elle est largement paye par les US pour les renseignement qu'elle russit  collecter (idem pour ses quivalent ailleurs dans le monde).

Maintenant, Google ne collecte rien sur moi, pas plus que Soft, ni Apple, ni Twitter, ni FesseDeBouc etc... Bon, reste Amazon, et sans doute beaucoup d'autres. Mais la Scurit Nationale n'a rien  faire de ce genre de chose. En plus, je suis fauch comme les bls et je ne suis potentiellement rentable pour quasiment personne (mme pas le croque-mort).  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Je pense que ce qui les intresse, c'est "AVEC QUI" tu communique, sur "QUELS SITES" tu te connectes, "QUELLES RECHERCHES" tu fais. Et en plus, de tout a, ils se concentrent sur des profils prcis. La preuve, c'est qu'il y en a qui passent au travers de la toile. Alors, si certains de ceux "SUSCEPTIBLES DE" passent au travers des mailles, les autres  plus forte raison. 
> 
> Mme avec des robots, il faut toujours un type derrire pour vrifier que le message suspect par le robot pose un vrai problme. pour plucher les milliards de messages qui passent chaque jour, si ils ne font pas un tri trs pertinent ds la boite noire, ils n'arriveront jamais  rien, mme avec des milliers de contrleurs.
> 
> Donc, non, Pierre GIRARD peut dormir tranquille, personne,  moins de perdre son temps n'ira lire ce que j'cris. Mme si, en plus, je suis dj fich (comme toute ma famille) dans ces services, car mon pre travaillait dans du "Confidentiel Dfense". Et ce genre de "service" ne perd jamais de dossier (ou alors, c'est volontaire).


Ce que tu ne piges pas, c'est qu'il suffit que tes loisirs anodins soient soudains considrs comme suspects, pour que tu te retrouves dans une grave mlasse. Ce n'est pas parceque tu n'as rien  te reprocher que personne ne va te faire de reproches.

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense que ce qui les intresse, c'est "AVEC QUI" tu communique, sur "QUELS SITES" tu te connectes, "QUELLES RECHERCHES" tu fais. Et en plus, de tout a, ils se concentrent sur des profils prcis. La preuve, c'est qu'il y en a qui passent au travers de la toile. Alors, si certains de ceux "SUSCEPTIBLES DE" passent au travers des mailles, les autres  plus forte raison.


Essentiellement, oui. Ce qui compte pour les services de renseignement les rseaux de personne. Qui communique avec qui et quand. C'est pour a que la NSA a stock des donnes astronomiques de metadatas. Ont-ils les moyens de les analyser, c'est une autre histoire. Ca sert aussi  dresser le profil politique, commercial ou culturel de millions de personnes. Aprs qui est "suspect" a dpend de chaque agence. En France les makers sont surveills de prs par la DGSI. On sait que pour le FBI, les dfenseur du libre sont des "extrmistes". A une poque,  partir du moment o tu tais membre actif d'une asso tudiante, tu avais ta fiche aux RG (je doute que ce soit encore le cas aujourd'hui, le renseignement de proximit a t abandonn en France). a n'est pas illgitime pour autant, c'est quand les fichiers sont croiss, obsoltes, insuffisamment confidentiels ou carrment faux  70% qu'ils sont dangereux.

----------


## Zirak

> A une poque,  partir du moment o tu tais *membre actif d'une asso tudiante*, tu avais ta fiche aux RG (je doute que ce soit encore le cas aujourd'hui, le renseignement de proximit a t abandonn en France).


Mme pas besoin d'aller jusque l,  l'poque des grosses manifs lycennes (fin 90 / dbut 2000), j'tais au lyce  Saint-Brieuc, et niveau organisation, on tait 2/3 reprsentants par lyce de la ville  se runir pour dfinir le parcours des manifs, prparer un peu le service d'ordre, les banderoles, prvenir les forces de l'ordre du parcours, etc. etc.

Personne ne faisait spcialement parti d'une association ou autre,  part un ou deux (mais dans les deux, il y avait quand mme une des organisatrices principales, dont le pre faisait parti de je ne sais plus quel syndicat (SUD il me semble), qui nous prtait gracieusement leur local), et on a eu le droit  un agent des RG plusieurs fois, avec prise de nom  tous et c'tait limite si il nous faisait pas faire des photos d'identits (en plus de nous prendre pendant les manifs ^^).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ce que tu ne piges pas, c'est qu'il suffit que tes loisirs anodins soient soudains considrs comme suspects, pour que tu te retrouves dans une grave mlasse. Ce n'est pas parceque tu n'as rien  te reprocher que personne ne va te faire de reproches.


Non, ce n'est pas parce que je n'ai rien  me reprocher, c'est beaucoup plus simplement parce que je n'ai pas le profile recherch. Hors, le "Profilage" est la premire chose que font des services de renseignement quand ils se penchent sur certains. Encore une fois, ils n'ont pas de temps  gaspiller avec les fausses pistes ... et mme si a leur arrive (c'est probable) ils laissent tomber rapidement.

Et encore une fois, je sais avec certitude que toute la famille a fait l'objet d'une enqute de la DST du fait que mon pre a travaill sur un sujet trs sensible. Donc si j'tais suspect de quoi que ce soit, mon pre ne serait pas rest longtemps  ce poste l, il aurait t d'office mis ailleurs.

Encore une fois, ceux qui s'inquitent de ce genre de choses sont soit compltement parano, soit coupables de quelque chose. Ou alors, prouvez moi le contraire.

----------


## Zirak

> Encore une fois, ceux qui s'inquitent de ce genre de choses sont soit compltement parano, soit coupables de quelque chose. Ou alors, prouvez moi le contraire.


Et ceux qui ont ton avis ne rflchissent qu' court terme et seulement d'un point de vue trs individuel.

Aujourd'hui tu n'as rien  te reprocher et/ou tu n'as pas le profil recherch.

Mais si demain, un nouveau gouvernement, encore moins dmocratique, recherche un autre type de profil et que malheureusement, tu en fais parti ? 
Il sera trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit ou venir se plaindre d'tre espionn.

Toi tu n'as rien  te reprocher, mais tes enfants, tes proches et autres ? Il faut prendre en compte les drives potentielles, et pas seulement  ton encontre; et pas seulement se dire "aujourd'hui, au niveau de ma propre personne, cela ne me concerne pas, donc je m'en fiche".

Ce n'est pas question d'tre parano ou coupable de quelque chose, c'est question de voir un peu plus loin que son propre nez.  :;): 


Tu veux que l'on te prouve le contraire ?

Suite aux attentats, on a eu le droit  un tat d'urgence qui a dur et dur, avec possibilits d'assigner  demeure, des gens souponns d'tre des terroristes ou affilis. Pleins de personne qui n'avait pas le "profil recherch" de terroriste islamique, comme par exemple des cologistes, ont t assigns  demeure en pleine COP 21, pour qu'ils ne puissent pas s'exprimer sur place. 

Ils n'avaient pas le profil recherch, ils n'avaient rien  se reprocher, et pourtant, on a agi contre eux. 

Demain, parce que je tiens des propos qui ne sont pourtant pas hors-la-loi, je n'ai pas envie d'tre un de ces cologistes, sous prtexte que ce que je dis drange je ne sais quel gros bonnet du gouvernement. 

Et c'est exactement ce qui peut arriver avec ces histoires d'espionnage et de vie prive, et c'est ce qui arrivera, car au moment de faire passer la loi, les gens auront dit, "allez-y, cela ne me concerne pas, je n'ai rien  me reprocher".  ::(:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Arrte de dlirer, combien de gens arrts dans ton environnement proche ? Regarde la ralit en face : Que ne dirait-on pas si l'tat ne prenait pas ses responsabilits faces aux menaces du terrorisme. Ce qui a le plus manqu, et ce qu'on reproche d'ailleurs le plus  l'tat, c'est de ne pas l'avoir fait avant.

Pour moi, ces lois ne sont pas parfaites, mais si elles permettent d'empcher ne serait-ce qu'un seul attentat, ce seront de bonnes lois. Les lois amricaines n'ont fait plaisir  aucun citoyen amricain, mais au moins, il n'y a pas eu d'aprs 11 septembre. Les services secrets Israliens vont trs loin eux aussi, et en fin de compte ils sont trs efficaces. Je n'ai pas connaissance ni de citoyen isralien, ni de citoyen amricain arrt  tord pour cause de surveillance abusive ... ou alors, il faut le prouver.

L'tat d'urgence est ncessaire et a t vot  la quasi-unanimit du parlement, pour la simple raison que nos lois ont t incapables de prvenir le danger en amont. Donc, vous nous expliquez que : Il ne faut absolument rien faire et laisser n'importe qui faire n'importe quoi ??? Et c'est comme a que vous comptez combattre les terroristes et autres trafiquants de drogue ou autre ???

----------


## ManusDei

> L'tat d'urgence est ncessaire et a t vot  la quasi-unanimit du parlement, pour la simple raison que nos lois ont t incapables de prvenir le danger en amont. Donc, vous nous expliquez que : Il ne faut absolument rien faire et laisser n'importe qui faire n'importe quoi ??? Et c'est comme a que vous comptez combattre les terroristes et autres trafiquants de drogue ou autre ???


Au dbut peut-tre, mais depuis ? Tu as regard ce que a a donn l'tat d'urgence ? 4000 perquisitions, 6 dbut d'enqutes pour terrorisme, qui n'ont ( ce jour) pas abouties.

Bref on a emmerd au moins 3994 foyers de gens qui n'avaient rien  se reprocher. Sachant qu'en plus les 6 enqutes sont sur la bases des premires perquisitions, a fait des mois que l'tat d'urgence ne sert plus  rien en matire de lutte contre le terrorisme.

PS : le passage sur Israel me ferait presque rigoler. Leurs mthodes -qu'ils appliquent depuis des dcennies- sont tellement efficaces qu'ils ont eu une priode il y a moins d'un an qui s'appelle "L'intifada des couteaux". Paye ta scurit et la russite de la lutte contre le terrorisme.

----------


## Zirak

> Arrte de dlirer, combien de gens arrts dans ton environnement proche ? Regarde la ralit en face : Que ne dirait-on pas si l'tat ne prenait pas ses responsabilits faces aux menaces du terrorisme. Ce qui a le plus manqu, et ce qu'on reproche d'ailleurs le plus  l'tat, c'est de ne pas l'avoir fait avant.
> 
> Pour moi, ces lois ne sont pas parfaites, mais si elles permettent d'empcher ne serait-ce qu'un seul attentat, ce seront de bonnes lois. Les lois amricaines n'ont fait plaisir  aucun citoyen amricain, mais au moins, il n'y a pas eu d'aprs 11 septembre. Les services secrets Israliens vont trs loin eux aussi, et en fin de compte ils sont trs efficaces. Je n'ai pas connaissance ni de citoyen isralien, ni de citoyen amricain arrt  tord pour cause de surveillance abusive ... ou alors, il faut le prouver.
> 
> L'tat d'urgence est ncessaire et a t vot  la quasi-unanimit du parlement, pour la simple raison que nos lois ont t incapables de prvenir le danger en amont. Donc, vous nous expliquez que : Il ne faut absolument rien faire et laisser n'importe qui faire n'importe quoi ??? Et c'est comme a que vous comptez combattre les terroristes et autres trafiquants de drogue ou autre ???


La plupart (voir la totalit) des terroristes taient connus et identifis par les services de renseignements, qui n'ont en effet rien empch du tout par manque de moyens, donc espionner toute la population en plus, n'apportera rien de mieux, car les moyens humains et financiers ne vont pas se dbloquer par magie...

Quelles lois amricaines ? C'est Snowden qui a balanc la NSA et qui est en exil depuis... Si lois il y a, elles sont venus aprs coup, pour rendre "lgal" ce qui ne l'tait pas !


Etat d'urgence ncessaire, oui pendant quelques jours, pas quelques mois, c'est pour des situations exceptionnelles, ce n'est pas fait pour durer dans le temps. l'tat d'urgence permet d'arrter arbitrairement n'importe qui, sans passer par un juge, ce qui va  l'encontre de la prsomption d'innocence. Si c'est le genre de pays dans lequel tu veux vivre, libre  toi.  

Si on veut lutter contre le terrorisme, il faut lutter contre la cause, si tu ne fais pas a, tu pourras surveiller et arrter autant de monde que tu veux, il continuera d'en venir...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Dcidment, vous vous prenez vraiment pour des gens beaucoup plus importants que vous ne l'tes. Les dputs et snateurs votent une loi qui permet  n'importe quel fonctionnaire zl de les surveiller ... et c'est vous qui avez peur d'tre espionns. C'est vraiment plus qu'irraliste. Et bien, tremblez si a vous chante. Moi,  vos place, je quitterais la France vite fait ... sauf que je ne sais vraiment pas o j'irais.

Ce qui est certain, c'est que nombreux sont les juifs qui n'hsitent pas a aller en Isral car ils ne se sentent pas en scurit ici, mais pas  cause de lois trop scuritaires.

Sur ce, bon courage dans votre lutte contre une loi qui ne vous vise absolument pas ... et RDV aux prochaines lections prsidentielles, avec  la cl un virement " droite toute" concernant ce que vous pensez excessif. coutez attentivement ce que disent les candidats de droite et dextrme droite, et l, vous pourrez vraiment commencer  vous inquiter.

----------


## el_slapper

> Dcidment, vous vous prenez vraiment pour des gens beaucoup plus importants que vous ne l'tes. Les dputs et snateurs votent une loi qui permet  n'importe quel fonctionnaire zl de les surveiller ... et c'est vous qui avez peur d'tre espionns. C'est vraiment plus qu'irraliste. Et bien, tremblez si a vous chante. Moi,  vos place, je quitterais la France vite fait ... sauf que je ne sais vraiment pas o j'irais.


Ma femme a grandi en Europe de l'Est, et 100% des habitants taient trop importants pour tre ignors par les services de renseignements. Bon, le mur est tomb quand elle avait 17 ans, et elle n'a jamais boug le petit doigt contre le rgime-  mais elle avait forcment dj sa fiche, avec des fonctionnaires qui reniflaient ses moindres faits et gestes - comme tous les autres habitants.




> Ce qui est certain, c'est que nombreux sont les juifs qui n'hsitent pas a aller en Isral car ils ne se sentent pas en scurit ici, mais pas  cause de lois trop scuritaires.


Si a les chante d'aller danser sous les roquettes du Hezbollah...




> Sur ce, bon courage dans votre lutte contre une loi qui ne vous vise absolument pas ... et RDV aux prochaines lections prsidentielles, avec  la cl un virement " droite toute" concernant ce que vous pensez excessif. coutez attentivement ce que disent les candidats de droite et dextrme droite, et l, vous pourrez vraiment commencer  vous inquiter.


Ah, c'est sur, on a des candidats gratins, cette anne, spcialement  droite  ::?:   ::(:  - mais  gauche, a n'est pas reluisant non plus.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Dcidment, vous vous prenez vraiment pour des gens beaucoup plus importants que vous ne l'tes.
> 
> Les dputs et snateurs votent une loi qui permet  n'importe quel fonctionnaire zl de les surveiller ... et c'est vous qui avez peur d'tre espionns. C'est vraiment plus qu'irraliste. Et bien, tremblez si a vous chante. Moi,  vos place, je quitterais la France vite fait ... sauf que je ne sais vraiment pas o j'irais.
> 
> Ce qui est certain, c'est que nombreux sont les juifs qui n'hsitent pas a aller en Isral car ils ne se sentent pas en scurit ici, mais pas  cause de lois trop scuritaires.
> 
> Sur ce, bon courage dans votre lutte contre une loi qui ne vous vise absolument pas ... et RDV aux prochaines lections prsidentielles, avec  la cl un virement " droite toute" concernant ce que vous pensez excessif. coutez attentivement ce que disent les candidats de droite et dextrme droite, et l, vous pourrez vraiment commencer  vous inquiter.



Dcidment, vous avez du mal  lire des phrases compltes. Encore une fois le problme n'est pas moi, maintenant, mais que fera ce fameux gouvernement " droite toute" avec un outil pareil ? Qui dit qu'il ne s'en servira que pour rechercher d'ventuels terroristes ? Qui dit qu'il ne va pas s'en servir contre ses opposants politiques ? Qui dit que le prochain chef de gouvernement, qui est super copain avec Mr machin, PDG d'un grand groupe d'un domaine X, ne va pas utiliser ce rseau pour espionner un peu la socit concurrente de Mr machin, histoire d'aider un peu son copain contre quelques pots de vin ? Etc. Etc.

Le problme n'est pas ce qui peut m'arriver  moi, si la question ne se posait que l-dessus, cela serait moins grave, la problmatique, ce sont toutes les drives possibles d'un outil pareil dans de mauvaises mains. Je le redis, il faut voir un peu plus loin que son propre nombril.  :;): 


Quant au fonctionnaire zl qui voudrait inquiter un snateur ou dput (pourquoi le voudrait-il d'abord, puisque ce n'est que pour lutter contre le terrorisme ?), il sera vir bien avant d'avoir pu inquiter le moindre politicien...

On l'a dj dit, et cela a t prouv, les services de renseignements connaissaient les responsables de tous les derniers attentats, car il s'agissait de personnes fichs. On les connaissait, et on ne les a pas arrtes. Mais a par contre, cela ne vous fait vous poser aucune question ? Si on n'a pas assez de gars pour surveiller 60 personnes,  quoi a sert d'ajouter X dizaines de "terroristes potentiels"  surveiller sur la liste ? 

Avant de faire voluer le bazar, faudrait dj russir  faire le boulot  petite chelle...

----------


## Battant

> Dcidment, vous vous prenez vraiment pour des gens beaucoup plus importants que vous ne l'tes. Les dputs et snateurs votent une loi qui permet  n'importe quel fonctionnaire zl de les surveiller ... et c'est vous qui avez peur d'tre espionns. C'est vraiment plus qu'irraliste. Et bien, tremblez si a vous chante. Moi,  vos place, je quitterais la France vite fait ... sauf que je ne sais vraiment pas o j'irais.
> 
> Ce qui est certain, c'est que nombreux sont les juifs qui n'hsitent pas a aller en Isral car ils ne se sentent pas en scurit ici, mais pas  cause de lois trop scuritaires.
> 
> Sur ce, bon courage dans votre lutte contre une loi qui ne vous vise absolument pas ... et RDV aux prochaines lections prsidentielles, avec  la cl un virement " droite toute" concernant ce que vous pensez excessif. coutez attentivement ce que disent les candidats de droite et dextrme droite, et l, vous pourrez vraiment commencer  vous inquiter.


 Bonjour, 

  Et bien quitter la France et venez tous en Suisse .
 Et la possibilit de voter pour des initiatives des rfrendums et signer les ptitions .  On a tous le droit de vote .  Je mettrai toutefois un bmol  cela car une fois qu'on a lu les parlementaires ils font presque ce qu'ils veulent   Si une loi est vote est qui est assujetti au rfrendum on peut ragir .
 Maintenant le problme c'est que les trangers ne sont pas traits de la mme manire que les Suisses .  Ainsi pour l'instant si on est pas suisse  ou naturalis   on a pas le droit de vote  ni sign des initiatives des rfrendums et les ptitions .
 Personnellement,  je voudrais que pour Lison qui ont plus de 10 ans de rsidence en Suisse ainsi qu'un permis C ai les mmes droits que les Suisses.  Et puis le problme c'est qu'il faut trouver du travail en Suisse pour pouvoir s'y installer sans  Son occuper toutes les places de travail ce qui ne permet pas aux Suisses d'accder  des postes .
 Donc venir en Suisse c'est bien sympa mais c'est assez compliqu.  En mme temps pour l'instant venir en Suisse et ce naturalis c'est la seule solution pour disposer de droits politiques odont on ne dispose pas ailleurs 

   Je regrette qu'en France on ne veut pas signer  voter signer des initiatives et des rfrendums   J'encourage des on a form un groupe  groupe se forme qui revendique  ces droit. Si j'tais franais je ferai partie de ce groupe   Cela pourrait peut-tre viter les grves et les manifestations que l'on voit en France.

 Concernant la situation en Suisse sur la loi sur le renseignement elle vient d'tre vote j'ai personnellement voter non mais elle est passe .


 Service de renseignement et droit d'accs   nous donnes personnelles 


 Je ne sais pas exactement si elle est  intrusive dans la vie prive que en France. En  Suisse,, Il y a la loi sur la protection des donnes qui permet le droit d'accs et il parat que ce qu'il en va de mme en France.   La question est de savoir si le droit d'accs est aussi valable pour le  Service de renseignement  mais a vaut  en tous les cas  certainement la peine de demander ses donnes personnelles.   Au pire on refuse de vous les donner mais vous aurez essayer 



 Que pensez-vous ?

 Meilleures salutations 

Battant(suisse)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Dcidment, vous avez du mal  lire des phrases compltes. Encore une fois le problme n'est pas moi, maintenant, mais que fera ce fameux gouvernement " droite toute" avec un outil pareil ? ...


C'est toi qui est aveugle et sourd, le gouvernement suivant n'a pas besoin de cette loi, ni de la loi travail. Il les mettra d'emble  la poubelle pour les remplacer. Dj, va voir sur "LCP/Public snat", coute attentivement ce que disent les snateurs LR majoritaires au snat et les amendements qu'ils proposent.

Ils sont majoritaires au snat, mais aussi les rgions, les dpartements et les communes. Quand ils seront aussi majoritaires au parlement, de fait d'couter ce que proposent les snateurs LR est riche d'enseignement pour ce qui nous attend dans pas longtemps. "Que ceux qui ont des oreilles, qu'ils entendent". Si vous prfrez regarder ailleurs et ne pas entendre ce que certains disent et redisent ... en allant de plus en plus loin  mesure que rapprochent les lections, c'est l que vous avez des soucis  vous faire.

Surtout que au premier attentat aprs les lections de 2017 (qui arrivera pratiquement  coup sur) ...  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  je ne vous dis pas ce que la droite ayant tous les pouvoirs va faire, mais c'est facile  deviner.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est toi qui est aveugle et sourd, le gouvernement suivant n'a pas besoin de cette loi, ni de la loi travail. Il les mettra d'emble  la poubelle pour les remplacer.


Ou pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils jetteraient  la poubelle un outil qui leur permet d'espionner toute la population ? 

Et justement, si vous savez dj que cela sera pire ne serait-ce qu'avec un gouvernement  dominance LR, pourquoi tre d'accord pour leur donner ce genre d'outil ? Quel rapport avec le fait de regarder ailleurs ? Justement, on veut viter toutes sortes de drives. C'est vous au contraire, qui leur donnez carte blanche, sous prtexte que les prochains seront pires de toutes faons.

Quant aux soucis  se faire en cas de changement de majorit et de nouvel attentat, la au contraire, je ne me fais pas trop de soucis pour moi, n'ayant rien  me reprocher et tant blanc, je ne serais pas parmi les premiers inquits...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ou pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils jetteraient  la poubelle un outil qui leur permet d'espionner toute la population ? ...


C'est simple, en supprimant les contrles par le juge (par exemple). Le rgime de Vichy n'a jamais cherch  interprter les lois prcdentes,  chaque fois que ncessaire, il en a fait de nouvelles. Et quand on a la majorit absolue dans tous les domaines, mme pas besoin de 49.3 pour faire passer tout ce qu'on veut. 

Mais mme comme a,  part si c'est le FN qui gagne, pourquoi veut tu qu'ils perdent leur temps  "espionner toute la population" ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils en ont  faire de toute cette population de pauvres (dans leur majorit) Ce qui les intressent, c'est ceux qui risque de leur faire de l'ombre, donc ceux qui ont vraiment du pouvoir, ou ceux qui sont dangereux pour eux, comme les terroristes.

videmment, si t'es arabe, musulman, de moins de 30 ans, que ta femme porte la burka etc... alors, sous tous les rgimes, t'as intrt  te planquer, surtout si dans ta jeunesse, t'as t pris  piquer des bonbons  la boulangerie.

Encore une fois, arrtez de dlirer.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Que pensez-vous ?


Que la France n'est pas la Suisse : pas la mme population, pas la mme histoire, pas les mmes institutions, que la Suisse n'est pas capable de naturaliser tous les franais ( supposer qu'elle en ait envie). Bref, si la Suisse avait plus de 50 millions d'habitants, le systme des rfrendums ne serait pas aussi vident.

D'ailleurs, rien n'est jamais simple dans ce monde, car si tout tait aussi vident que certains le laissent croire, il y aurait aussi une migration massive de russes vers l'Europe. En attendant, Poutine a t rlu sans problme.

----------


## Grogro

Encore une fois, la problmatique est connue depuis Juvnal : Quis custodiet ipsos custodes ?

A savoir qui surveillera les surveillants. Qui dcide de ce qui fait qu'un individu est suspect ? Sur quelles bases ? Qui contrle ? Quels contre-pouvoirs, quels garde-fous ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Encore une fois, la problmatique est connue depuis Juvnal : Quis custodiet ipsos custodes ?
> 
> A savoir qui surveillera les surveillants. Qui dcide de ce qui fait qu'un individu est suspect ? Sur quelles bases ? Qui contrle ? Quels contre-pouvoirs, quels garde-fous ?


C'est exactement pour a qu'il y a sparation des pouvoirs entre la justice et l'tat. Le contre-pouvoir du flic, c'est la justice, et le contre-pouvoir du juge, c'est la police.

Mais cela ne change pas grand chose au fond du problme, quand un chef d'tat ne russit pas  faire ce qu'il veut, il fait comme le gnral De Gaule : Il se fait donner "les pleins pouvoirs". Et plus loin, croyez-vous que Napolon ait eu besoin d'une loi quelconque pour s'auto-proclamer Empereur, et Hitler, a-t-il eu besoin de lois antrieures pour devenir Fhrer etc... etc...

Non, la loi vote  pour seul et unique but d'empcher, autant que possible, de nouveaux attentats. C'est pour a qu'elle a t vote dans les deux chambres, et pour rien d'autre. Et,  nouveau, que ne dirait-on pas si on ne tentais rien pour limiter le risque. Mme sachant que le risque zro n'existe pas ... et cela, mme dans les pires dictatures.

----------


## TallyHo

Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre... LCP fait des ravages... Comme si une loi comme celle-l allait nous protger des attentats alors qu'on ne s'attaque pas aux causes relles... C'est ce qu'on appelle une rustine et/ou un effet d'aubaine en profitant d'un vnement pour faire passer ce qui ne serait jamais pass en temps normal  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Oui, YAKA, ou YZONKA, ceux qui sont au pouvoir font tout mal, c'est bien connu. Bon courage pour 2017  tous ceux qui pensent qu'on ne peut pas faire pire. L'avantage de LCP est qu'on peut comprendre ce qui arrivera dans pas longtemps. Que l'on soit d'accord ou pas.

----------


## rawsrc

> Le contre-pouvoir du flic, c'est la justice, et le contre-pouvoir du juge, c'est la police.


T'es sr de toi parce que j'ai comme un gros doute sur cette assertion...

Tu pense sincrement qu'il existe un contre-pouvoir aux juges ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> T'es sr de toi parce que j'ai comme un gros doute sur cette assertion...
> 
> Tu pense sincrement qu'il existe un contre-pouvoir aux juges ?


Sarkosy et lextrme droite pensent que non, Berlusconi aussi en Italie. Moi, je pense que oui.

----------


## rawsrc

Euh... que viennent faire Sarkozy, l'extrme droite et mme Berlusconi la-dedans ?
Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre d'un bord politique quelconque pour rflchir  ce genre de question.
Et si tu veux t'en convaincre que les juges sont largement au-dessus de tout, regarde du ct des erreurs judiciaires. Surtout les consquences pour les victimes et met en parallle les consquences pour leur bourreau...

Tiens, rien que pour l'exemple, affaire Outreau : 


> Mis en cause pour sa gestion de linstruction dans laffaire dOutreau, le juge Burgaud avait finalement t sanctionn par une *rprimande* avec inscription au dossier  lissue dune procdure mene par le Conseil suprieur de la magistrature.


Oulala, ce qu'il a d avoir mal ce jour l...   aux lastiques des joues, oui.

Tu le vois o le contre-pouvoir, toi ? Y en a absolument aucun.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est normal qu'il y en ait pas, c'est indpendant et c'est la loi... Si on met un contre-pouvoir sur la loi et ce qui codifie la bonne marche de la socit, o va t'on ? Autant faire sauter toutes les lois... Ha si ! Le contre-pouvoir de la Justice, dans certains cas, le fric.

Aprs pour Outreau, il n'a jamais t prtendu que la justice est parfaite... Trouve moi un systme parfait et je t'offre le champomy.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Euh... que viennent faire Sarkozy, l'extrme droite et mme Berlusconi la-dedans ?...


Je ne parles pas de politique, simplement de trois exemples o certains auraient bien voulu pouvoir exercer une pression sur la justice. J'aurais pu aussi parler de la mafia ... et autres, qui combattent eux aussi les juges mais de faon plus radicale. En attendant, si un juge commet un dlit grave, il peut se retrouver en garde  vue comme tout le monde. Il n'est inattaquable que dans le cadre de ses fonctions ... et encore, l'affaire d'Outreau n'a pas t sans consquences pour la carrire du juge Burgaud, vu qu'il n'est plus juge d'instruction.

----------


## rawsrc

> l'affaire d'Outreau n'a pas t sans consquences pour la carrire du juge Burgaud, vu qu'il n'est plus juge d'instruction.


Ben dis donc, quelle sanction !!!
Des vies rduites en cendres, juge ou pas juge, tu prends de la cabane ferme et y a pas d'alternative ou de corporatisme qui tienne. C'est trop facile sinon. Ces mecs sont au-dessus des lois et ne sont pas justiciables. 

Allez 2 exemples rcents : j'ai un client qui a t mis en examen 2 fois par deux juges d'instruction dans 2 affaires. Explications, documents, procs et au final 2 non-lieux, tu veux savoir ce que a a lui cot en frais d'avocats, de procdure et tout le toutim... sans compter le bordel dans sa vie.
Tout a parce que les juges ont le droit de faire un peu comme il ont en envie, vois-tu et que toi tu n'as qu' la fermer.

Un autre exemple qui me concerne : j'ai assist en fvrier 2016  une audience des rfrs en matire immobilire. Un monsieur d'un certain ge va pour plaider sa cause face  la partie adverse (le constructeur). Je te plante le dcor : ce monsieur a fait construire sa maison, l'entrepreneur a merd sur toute la ligne, la maison se lzarde et est inhabitable, le monsieur habite du coup dans une roulotte  ct de sa maison "neuve". Je te la fais courte : 
- Le juge au monsieur : o est votre avocat ?
- Rponse : je n'ai plus les moyens de le payer.
- Le juge : "donc vous n'avez rien  dire, donc taisez-vous"  (note les "", c'est texto ce qu'il lui a rpondu, tellement a m'a marqu)
Le pire c'est que si tu te permets une rflexion un peu sentie au juge, tu te prends 500  d'amende pour outrage. Non, mais sans blague !

Le contre-pouvoir au juges est ncessaire, ce ne sont que des clampins comme toi et moi, il ne faut pas l'oublier.
Ils devraient tre mme beaucoup plus sanctionns quand ils merdent  ce point. Ils ont les moyens de littralement rduire ta vie  nant, le systme devrait leur renvoyer la pareille.
Et pour ce que je vois, on en est trs loin du compte. Leur corporatisme se porte  merveille.

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

Des dputs franais demandent la cration dun OS souverain

 Moi je dirais mme plus loin .  Je souhaiterais que la Suisse la France voir toute l'Europe s'associent pour crer  un systme d'exploitation bas sur  Linux  libre et Open source respectueux de notre vie prive.    Il faudrait aussi que les distributions Linux soit accessible aux utilisateurs lambda sans devoir utiliser la ligne de commande 

 On a des chercheurs universitaires trs pointu pourquoi sais faire sur ne sont-ils pas capable de crer cet OS  ?
 Bon travail et  beaucoup de  courage aux chercheurs pour la cration de cet OS.

 Meilleures salutations

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Le contre-pouvoir au juges est ncessaire, ce ne sont que des clampins comme toi et moi, il ne faut pas l'oublier...


Les rgimes qui proposent des contre-pouvoirs aux juges, a existe dj (c'est mme majoritaire au niveau de la plante). a s'appelle gnralement des dictatures. 

L'indpendance de la justice est le propre de toutes les dmocraties. D'ailleurs un juge, comme un avocat, est d'abord jug par ses pairs. Les dmocraties ne peuvent fonctionner que comme a. Une justice aux ordres n'aurait jamais pu faire le mnage comme elle l'a fait en Italie (par exemple). Une justice aux ordres ne mettrait pas en examen un ancien ministre, ni un ancien prsident, mme suite  un norme scandale. Et des erreurs judiciaires, il y en a partout. Il y a des exemple historiques dans tous les pays du monde, mme dans les pays les plus vertueux ... cherchez bien.

De plus, dans le cas qui nous occupe dans cette discussion, la majorit (ici) nous explique qu'on est/sera tous surveills. Et personne ne me rpond jamais quand j'voque le fait que les premiers en danger, si c'tait seulement  moiti vrai, sont ceux-l mme qui votent ces lois et donnent des pouvoirs supplmentaires aux juges (ou pas). 

Si cette loi numrique porte vraiment prjudice  "Mr tout le monde", prouvez-le. Pour l'instant, mme avec le durcissement de certaines dispositions, il n'est mme pas prouv qu'elle porte prjudice aux principaux intresss. Et si Sarkosy (ou pire) arrive aux manettes aux prochaines prsidentielles, ne vous tonnez pas si l'indpendance des juges prend du plomb dans l'aile ... et vous serez les premiers  le regretter, quand vous vous trouverez face  une police arbitraire sans contre-pouvoir ... et une nouvelle loi numrique infiniment plus dangereuse.

Il a fallu des sicles, des guerres et des rvolutions pour russir  obtenir les fragiles quilibres de nos dmocraties. Le fait de remettre en question la sparation des pouvoirs est en soit un danger extrme.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


On ne peut pas juger comme a des verdicts rendus, c'est le cas de le dire...

Pour ton client qui a t mis en examen, tu connais le dossier ou ce qu'il a voulu t'en dire ? Pour l'affaire immobilire o le gars n'avait pas d'avocat, tu connais le dossier ou ce que tu en as vu ? Mme la plus ignorante des personnes en terme de loi sait qu'elle a droit a des aides pour tre reprsente... Et elle le sait d'autant mieux que La Justice elle-mme le lui rappelle dans les courriers.

Comprend moi bien... Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a pas de cons dans les juges mais il y en a partout. Sous prtexte qu'il y a un con ou qu'une affaire nous paraisse injuste ou mme qu'il y ait une vraie erreur, il ne faut pas mettre sous tutelle La Justice ou y mettre un contre-pouvoir. Elle est elle-mme son contre-pouvoir d'ailleurs puisque tu peux faire des appels et pourvois.

A partir du moment o on commence  penser  encadrer La Justice, on n'est tout simplement pas loin de l'tat policier, voire de la dictature.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si cette loi numrique porte vraiment prjudice  "Mr tout le monde", prouvez-le.


Ce serait dj  ceux qui la mettent en place d'expliquer en quoi elle serait mieux pour Mr Toulemonde ? D'ailleurs avant mme de se poser cette question, il faudrait dj savoir ce qui est fait pour ne pas tre menac... Et je ne parle pas d'aller guerroyer dans des pays o on a nous-mme en partie foutu la merde...

Tu sais  quoi ressemble cette loi ? A un pansement que tu poses sur une plaie bante... Au bout d'un moment, il faudra changer le pansement encore et encore... Alors que la bonne solution serait de faire des points de suture. Cette loi ne traite pas la cause du problme donc dj, rien qu'avec cet argument, elle ne sert  rien en soi.

De deux, si tu veux vraiment des preuves, ben il suffit de regarder les expriences de "durcissement" dans divers domaines... Ca ne rsout strictement rien... Au contraire, parfois a ne fait qu'envenimer les choses et crer encore plus d'opposition.

Autant je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'indpendance de la Justice, autant je ne le suis pas sur le durcissement  tout prix car, au final, on va droit vers un tat policier aussi avec cette voie du durcissement. Si on veut vraiment radiquer le problme, il faut traiter les causes au lieu de foutre des rustines et on ne le fait toujours pas. Et je suis prt  te parier qu'on ne le fera pas demain, voire que a va tre pire suivant le rsultat des lections aux US et ici.

Et pour te rpondre sur ceux qui votent les lois... Es tu encore assez naf pour croire que l'lite vote des lois qui vont les plomber ? Au pire elle a un rseau d'influence qui agit pour elle et la prvient des risques ventuelles. Voir les affaires avec Sarko, je parle de lui car a refait l'actu en ce moment mais il y en a eu bien d'autres.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ce serait dj  ceux qui la mettent en place d'expliquer en quoi elle serait mieux pour Mr Toulemonde ?...


Mieux pour Mr tout le monde, oui, si elle permet dempcher ne serait-ce qu'un seul attentat terroriste ou qu'elle permette de dmanteler ne serait-ce qu'une filire de drogue. Ce que je veux seulement dire c'est que mme  supposer que mon courrier soit attentivement lu par un service de renseignement quel qu'il soit, a ne se traduira que par la perte de temps de celui qui analysera mon courrier. Ils pourraient mme mettre mon tlphone sur coute que a ne serait qu'une perte de temps supplmentaire.

Ils ne surveillent pas les gens au hasard, vu que a serait totalement inefficace. Ils font des recherches cibles sur un certain nombre de profils types rpertoris chez eux. Mais sans les lois leurs permettant d'aller plus loin dans leurs investigations sur ces cibles potentielles, beaucoup passent actuellement entre les mailles du filet. C'est d'ailleurs exactement ce que nombre de citoyens leur reproche : On leur reproche leur inefficacit, mais on leur refuse tout moyen supplmentaire.

Et pour resserrer les mailles du filet et laisser passer encore moins de poissons en travers des mailles, il faut des lois qui leurs permettent de le faire. a ne supprimera pas tout risque, mais mme si certains sont inquits  tort, si les enqutes n'aboutissent sur rien, ils seront relchs ... ne serait-ce que par le juge. D'ailleurs, ce qui pose problme  certains pendant l'tat d'urgence est que c'est le juge administratif qui est  la barre. Le juge pnal n'intervient qu'ensuite.

Hors, le juge administratif dpend directement du pouvoir en place (et est nomm par lui). Mais comme la justice indpendante intervient en dernier ressort, un innocent  peu de chance d'tre condamn. D'ailleurs, on reproche encore plus souvent  la justice d'avoir remis en libert un rcidiviste que d'avoir enferm quelqu'un  tord.

----------


## TallyHo

Oui bien sur qu'ils ciblent les personnes  surveiller. Mais on a dj tout ce qu'il faut dans ce cadre l et mme bien plus que a. L'inefficacit ne vient pas d'un manque de loi mais du laxisme et/ou du manque d'effectifs et/ou par lectoralisme.

On prend un exemple trs simple, le trafic de drogue dans les cits  la vue de tous dans les halls d'immeuble. Tu crois qu'ils ne le savent pas ? Si ils n'y vont pas, c'est pour avoir une "paix sociale", autrement dit ils vitent de remuer la merde.

Ne pas oublier aussi une chose... Quand on donne un pouvoir  une personne, elle est tente d'en abuser... Donc le durcissement, c'est bien mais pas tant que a. Nous on voit a  notre petit niveau de citoyen honnte et sans arrire-pense  part nous protger. D'autres plus haut ne le voient pas comme a forcment.

Personnellement, je pense qu'on a tout ce qu'il faut comme arsenal juridique, c'est le systme qui ne tourne pas rond, c'est tout.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oui bien sur qu'ils ciblent les personnes  surveiller. Mais on a dj tout ce qu'il faut dans ce cadre l et mme bien plus que a. L'inefficacit ne vient pas d'un manque de loi mais du laxisme et/ou du manque d'effectifs et/ou par lectoralisme...


Personnellement, j'ai assist aux dbats du snat sur cette loi, et j'ai aussi suivi les auditions en commission. Il y avait des reprsentants de la police, de la justice, des syndicats, des associations ... et autres. Cette loi n'est pas tombe d'un chapeau, elle est la consquence d'un certain nombre de constations montrant qu'il y avait pas mal de trous dans la raquette. Le rsultat de ces concertations/cogitations, c'est cette loi qui a t adopte dans les deux chambres. 

Elle aurait pu tre beaucoup plus restrictive et intrusives. Certains, si on les laissaient faire, n'hsiteraient pas une seconde  envoyer des tas de gens en prison sans mme passer par la justice. Cette loi est un quilibre entre des positions diverses mais est largement inspire de ceux qui sont sur le terrain. 

Sans moyens (je ne parle pas que des moyens financiers) on ne ferait rien avec des lois qui interdisent totalement certaines choses. D'autres sont soumises  la dcision pralable d'un juge ... et entre la demande et la ralisation, c'est parfois trop tard. Alors, il faut aller plus vite et plus efficacement. Sans loi adapte = on ne change rien, et ce qui s'est pass hier, recommencera demain exactement de la mme faon.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sans loi adapte = on ne change rien, et ce qui s'est pass hier, recommencera demain exactement de la mme faon.


Sans *politique adapte*... C'est l qu'on n'est pas d'accord. Tu pourras faire toutes les lois que tu veux, si tu as derrire a des actes politiques "malsains", tu ne t'en sortiras pas... Et je suis prt  te parier maintenant que la loi ne changera rien  ce qui se passe actuellement suivant comment vont tourner les lections aux US et ici et ce qui sera dcid comme politique trangre.

Si c'tait si facile de lutter par l'interdiction et/ou le durcissement, on n'aurait plus de fumeurs, plus de chauffards, plus de drogues, etc... Je ne sais pas pour toi mais j'ai plutt l'impression que ce raisonnement de durcissement n'est pas super efficace dans l'ensemble...

Aprs que le processus de cration de la loi soit srieux, ce n'est mme pas a le souci. Le souci c'est que a ne traitera pas les causes relles. Et aprs a, on fera quoi ? Vu la gopolitique qu'on a, ce n'est pas prt de se calmer et on ira encore plus loin dans l' "espionnage"... Et aprs a, on fera quoi ? Etc etc etc... Le serpent se mord la queue.

On a dj un exemple de ce que a pourrait donner : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...is_796383.html

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est d'entendre critiquer une loi dont personne n'a encore vu les effets ... alors que tout le monde peut constater que la situation postrieure n'a rien empche du tout (ou pas grand chose). a me rappelle ce conte pour enfant qui explique que "crier au loup" quand il n'y a aucun problme  ne peut que causer des ennuis quand les vrais problmes arrivent. Encore une fois, je ne vois rien dans cette loi qui puisse me causer une quelconque inquitude. 

Et encore une fois, ceux-l mmes qui on vots cette loi (et qui sont des hommes politiques) courent infiniment plus de risques que moi en cas de mauvaise application de leur propre loi.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Encore une fois, je ne vois rien dans cette loi qui puisse me causer une quelconque inquitude.


Oui, mais tu l'as dit toi mme : tu te fiches d'tre surveill. Ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, loin de l. La surveillance de masse est inquitante en soi, parce qu'on ne vit pas dans un monde tout rose o tous ceux qui sont susceptibles d'accder aux donnes sont ptris de bonnes intentions, parce qu'on ne sait pas de quoi est constitu demain et qu'on ne nous a pas donn de bouton rouge permettant d'effacer nos donnes en urgence, et parce que tout le monde n'a pas envie de vivre en faisant profil bas : certains aiment militer, crire des articles, proposer de l'art subversif, se syndiquer, etc. Tout a est maintenant consign. Toi, tu t'en fous : on le sait. Mais ne mle pas M. Toulmonde  a. M. Toulmonde exerce ses droits et aimerait ne pas tre inquit le jour o il lira "les fichiers de la police ont t pirats" ou le jour o on lui dira "non Monsieur, vous ne pouvez pas entrer aux tats-Unis parce que vous tes cologiste et  ce titre dangereux".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oui, mais tu l'as dit toi mme : *tu te fiches d'tre surveill*...


Absolument pas, je dis que *je ne crains pas d'tre surveill* parce que, comme plus de 99% de la population, je ne prsente aucun intrt  qui que ce soit et que ceux qui sont/seront surveills ont des profils types dment rpertoris et classs par ordre de dangerosit. C'est comme les coutes tlphoniques, ne prsentant aucun intrt pour qui que ce soit, comme plus de 99% de la population, il n'y a aucune raison de me mettre sous coute. 

Mais, si j'tais coupable de quoi que ce soit, non seulement je ne me ficherais pas d'tre surveill, mais je craindrais de l'tre ... nuance de taille. 

Par contre, Mrs Sarkosy, Chirac, Hollande, Vals et bien d'autres... peuvent lgitimement craindre d'tre surveills ... par ... tout un tas de monde, y compris par des services franais ... mais bon, comme ce sont eux qui font voter les lois, ils ne peuvent mme pas pleurer si certaines leur sont dfavorables  un moment ou  un autre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Absolument pas, je dis que *je ne crains pas d'tre surveill* parce que, comme plus de 99% de la population, je ne prsente aucun intrt  qui que ce soit et que ceux qui sont/seront surveills ont des profils types dment rpertoris et classs par ordre de dangerosit.


Ca me fait penser  une histoire quand je travaillais dans une boite...

La direction a voulu mettre un systme de pointage et il y a eu les pour et les contre. Ceux qui taient pour avaient cet argument de dire "ou mais moi je n'ai rien  me reprocher alors je m'en tape". Finalement les syndicats n'ont pas t suivi par le personnel qui se pensait clean et le systme a t mis en place. Puis il y a eu un changement de direction (dont on a su plus tard que a faisait parti du "plan")... Et les gens se sont subitement mis  avoir moins  foutre quand les avertissements ont commenc  pleuvoir pour 5 mins de retard... Sauf que c'tait trop tard.

Ce n'est pas parce que TOI tu en a rien  faire d'tre pi parce que tu es clean que c'est ncessairement le dsir des autres ou que les intentions de l'lite sont louables, voir le lien du Patriot Act que j'ai donn plus haut. Bien entendu qu'on ne sait pas quel effet aura la loi mais il y a l'exprience et l'analyse des causes relles qui nous montrent que cette loi ne servira pas  grand chose.

Par exemple, est ce que cette loi fera en sorte que des capitaux trangers toxiques empchent le financement d'associations ? Non... Et pourtant on sait pertinemment quels sont les pays qui soutiennent le terrorisme mais on continue  laisser entrer leur pognon et on leur distribue mme des mdailles. Il me semble que c'est dj par l qu'on devrait commencer si on voulait durcir...

Quelles sont les responsabilits des politiques l-dedans ? Est ce que ce n'est pas leur faon d'agir qui nous a men  a ? Donc c'est dj  eux de faire machine arrire sur certaines dcisions gopolitiques, sur les alliances, sur la faon dont on suscite le sentiment d'tre franais, sur l'ascenseur social, etc... Tout a est li au final car un jeune paum en perte d'identit est facile  capter par exemple.

Ca va 2 minutes de toujours suspecter le peuple et de voter des lois  la con pour lui supprimer un peu plus de libert d  des actes inconsidrs de nos politiques... Accepter a, c'est tout simplement leur donner raison dans ce raisonnement de flagellation du peuple.

Je suis toujours tonn de voir comment l'antagonisme libert-scurit a trs bien pris sur les gens... Ca fait mme peur...  ::?:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ce n'est pas parce que *TOI tu en a rien  faire d'tre pi parce que tu es clean* ...


Encore une fois, vous interprtez mes propos et rpondez sur des choses jamais dites par moi.
Je n'ai pas dis que *je n'en avais rien  faire*, mais que *je ne le craignais pas*.Je n'ai jamais que *j'tais clean* ni que je n'avais jamais rien  me reprocher, mais que mon profil ne correspond en aucune faon  ce qu'ils recherchent. Donc mme si ils tombent sur moi par hasard (mais c'est fort improbable), ils laisseront tomber car sans intrt pour eux.Je ne dirais/dis pas la mme chose de surveillances prives qui existent dj sous tout un tas de formes mais qui n'ont rien  voir avec cette loi (et dont certaines sont mme en contravention avec certaines lois franaises) ... mais c'est un tout autre problme.Un changement de direction, il y en aura probablement un dans pas longtemps. En ayant la majorit partout, il feront ce qu'ils voudrons, et ils feront les lois qu'ils veulent. Il est possible que la loi dont on parle ne soit jamais mise en uvre et remplace rapidement par une autre beaucoup plus intrusive.Bref, vous pleurez avant d'avoir mal, en vous prenant pour des gens infiniment plus importants que vous ne l'tes en ralit. Ce que vous dcrivez, c'est ce qui se passe dans les dictatures ... en oubliant que les dictatures, par dfinition, n'ont mme pas besoin de lois pour surveiller qui ils veulent.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc mme si ils tombent sur moi par hasard (mais c'est fort improbable), ils laisseront tomber car sans intrt pour eux.


Aprs avoir fouill dans ta vie prive. Pardon, mais personnellement si l'tat veut fouiller dans ma vie prive je veux qu'il ait l'accord d'un juge d'abord, car c'est sa fonction.

PS : et si, ils pourraient y fouiller, je suis militant politique, je frquente d'autres militants politiques, il suffit que l'un d'entre eux soit souponn pour que ma vie prive disparaisse. Je veux que a soit contrl et pas fait au petit bonheur la chance.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne parles pas de politique, simplement de trois exemples o certains auraient bien voulu pouvoir exercer une pression sur la justice. J'aurais pu aussi parler de la mafia ... et autres, qui combattent eux aussi les juges mais de faon plus radicale. En attendant, si un juge commet un dlit grave, il peut se retrouver en garde  vue comme tout le monde. Il n'est inattaquable que dans le cadre de ses fonctions ... et encore, l'affaire d'Outreau n'a pas t sans consquences pour la carrire du juge Burgaud, vu qu'il n'est plus juge d'instruction.


Parce que tu crois *vraiment* qu'ils n'exercent aucune pression sur la justice ? Tu as dj vu un politicien rellement condamn ? Ou n'importe quel oint du seigneur ? 

En France la sparation des pouvoirs n'existe pas. Y compris entre les trois pouvoirs classiques (excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire), et les deux pouvoirs les plus puissants : l'conomique et le mdiatique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bref, vous pleurez avant d'avoir mal, *en vous prenant pour des gens infiniment plus importants* que vous ne l'tes en ralit.


Et nous le sommes, la voie du peuple est importante en dmocratie. Je dirais plutt que c'est toi qui a un complexe d'infriorit ou un syndrome de Stockholm assez pouss. Ou alors tu n'as strictement rien compris  la dmocratie. Ca ne m'tonne mme plus de voir l o nous en sommes avec de tel raisonnement rsign et des gens qui pensent encore que la politique est providentielle. Et ben c'est bien l'ami, continues  arrondir le dos et  laisser faire en troquant ta libert contre de la scurit...




> En France la sparation des pouvoirs n'existe pas. Y compris entre les trois pouvoirs classiques (excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire), et les deux pouvoirs les plus puissants : l'conomique et le mdiatique.


La sparation existe... Que certains hommes ne la respectent pas, c'est autre chose et a n'en fait pas une gnralit. Encore une fois, attention aux amalgames et  la gnralisation facile. Aprs il y a effectivement des parasites comme les mdias mais a c'est pour tous les systmes qu'il y a des "bugs".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Aprs avoir fouill dans ta vie prive. Pardon, mais personnellement si l'tat veut fouiller dans ma vie prive je veux qu'il ait l'accord d'un juge d'abord, car c'est sa fonction...


Mais, la loi, elle est justement pour encadrer tout a, ce que vous refusez de comprendre, c'est que c'est sans ces lois que vous seriez en danger. Les dictatures n'ont pas besoin de lois. Les lois, si elles sont mauvaises sont d'autant plus dangereuses pour ceux qui ont de l'importance (hommes d'tats, politiciens, personnalits en vues, etc...) mais Mr tout le monde n'intresse personne :
a ne rapporte riena ne sert  rien, ni  personne.
Ceux qui ont le plus intrt a fouiller dans la vie prive des gens, ce sont les malfaiteurs et les socits commerciales. L'tat n'a aucun intrt (hors dictature) a fouiller dans la vie des gens qui ne sont suspects de rien.

Mais si vous tes tellement persuads de tout ce que vous dites, alors, TREMBLEZ ! car vous tre en grand danger. Pour ma part, tant qu'il y aura des lois pour contrler ce que font les services de l'tat, je resterais serein. Sur ce, je vous laisse  vos tremblottes et  vos thories du complot, qui n'a comme seul effet concret que de faire le lit du FN ... qui n'attend que a.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour ma part, tant qu'il y aura des lois pour contrler ce que font les services de l'tat, je resterais serein.


Car en plus tu crois que tout ce que font les services d'tat, et notamment les services de renseignements, sont contrler par des lois et que ces lois ne sont jamais transgresses ?  ::ptdr:: 

C'est vrai que par exemple, on n'a jamais vu aucun cas d'coute illgale... Il n'y a mme pas  remonter trs loin, puisqu'il me semble qu'une de ces affaires concerne notre cher Nicolas.

Alors tu me diras :" si c'est une coute illgale, a va tre jug", tout a tout a. Alors celle-l oui, car elle a t grille et que les journaux en ont parl, mais pour une de repre, combien sont faites sans tre inquit ?

De mme que beaucoup de points de cette loi, ne font que rendre lgales, certaines pratiques qui taient tout de mme utilises jusque l. Donc ok, on rajoute de nouvelles lois pour contrler tout a, sauf que si ils utilisaient des procds non-lgaux avant, pourquoi arrteraient-ils du jour au lendemain ? Qui nous dit qu'ils ne vont pas utiliser d'autres moyens qui eux, ne sont pas concerns par cette nouvelle loi ? 


Alors on est peut-tre dans la tremblote, mais  l'inverse, je pense que nous pourrions dire que tu es beaucoup trop naf / crdule, si tu penses que, tout ce que font les services d'tat ou les politiciens, est fait dans les rgles.  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...C'est vrai que par exemple, on n'a jamais vu aucun cas *d'coute illgale*...


D'coute illgale de qui ? 
- D'un voisin dans ta rue ? 
- D'un parti politique ?
- De llyse ?
- D'un homme politique ?
- De l'avocat d'un homme politique ?

Rflchit seulement une seconde  ce que tu viens d'crire et dis moi si tu te sent vraiment concert

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pice jointe 222340


> D'coute illgale de qui ? 
> - D'un voisin dans ta rue ? 
> - D'un parti politique ?
> - De llyse ?
> - D'un homme politique ?
> - De l'avocat d'un homme politique ?
> 
> Rflchit seulement une seconde  ce que tu viens d'crire et dis moi si tu te sent vraiment concert


Concer*t*, non, concer*n*, je ne pense pas non plus...  ::mouarf::  
Quoique... Sa sur est musulmane...  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais, la loi, elle est justement pour encadrer tout a, ce que vous refusez de comprendre, c'est que c'est sans ces lois que vous seriez en danger.


Et toi ce que tu refuses de comprendre, c'est que la scurit n'est pas antagoniste  la libert.




> Mais si vous tes tellement persuads de tout ce que vous dites, alors, TREMBLEZ ! car vous tre en grand danger.


Joli conditionnement par la peur, un vrai petit soldat au service des politiques... Putain, a prend mieux que je ne me l'imaginais... Et c'est toi qui vient nous parler du FN alors que tu es mortifi et qu'il joue  fond l-dessus ?




> Sur ce, je vous laisse  vos tremblottes et  vos thories du complot


D'un autre ct, ce n'est pas comme si il n'y avait jamais eu de complots ou que les lites n'avaient jamais essay de brider la connaissance et la parole... L'histoire est faite de complots et de bridage du peuple... Les experts en dtection de complotistes, revoyez vos classiques sans dconner  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> D'coute illgale de qui ? 
> - D'un voisin dans ta rue ? 
> - D'un parti politique ?
> - De llyse ?
> - D'un homme politique ?
> - De l'avocat d'un homme politique ?
> 
> Rflchit seulement une seconde  ce que tu viens d'crire et dis moi si tu te sent vraiment concert


La question n'est pas de savoir qui, mais juste de te donner un exemple pour te montrer que non, les lois ne sont pas toujours respectes par les services d'tat. J'ai pris l'coute tlphonique, car c'est le genre de cas dont on a tous entendu parl, c'est tout, mais il peut tout  fait y avoir ce genre de drive sur une surveillance "web".

La NSA n'a pas besoin de surveiller tous les amricains non plus, et pourtant elle le fait. Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on n'a pas eu d'Edward Snowden version franaise, que cela signifie pour autant que le gouvernement franais ne fait aucune surveillance du tout.


Et encore une fois, la question de faire parti des profils recherchs ou non, n'a rien  voir. Les profils de ceux qui ont perptrs les attentats taient connus, et les attentats ont pourtant eu lieu... Ce qu'il manque pour agir  ce niveau l, c'est des moyens humains. Identifier encore plus de monde que l'on ne pourra pas grer derrire, *ne rsoudra strictement rien*. 

De plus, comme on l'a dj dit plusieurs fois, le "profil recherch" n'est pas clairement dfini dans la loi, donc le fait de ne pas en faire parti aujourd'hui, ne nous garantit pas de ne jamais en faire parti. Tu nous sors tout le saint frusquin sur la dmocratie et les dictatures, mais si on est en dmocratie, pourquoi l'tat d'urgence a servit  assigner  rsidence des militants cologistes ? *Ils n'ont pas le profil recherch* de terroristes islamistes, et ont le droit d'exprimer leur avis comme tout le monde, non ? Cela fait dj plusieurs fois que tu ludes le sujet.

Si l'on est en dmocratie, pourquoi avoir utilis tous ces 49.3 pour faire passer une loi travail contre la volont de la majorit ? 

Si l'on est en dmocratie, quid du rfrendum de 2005 avec ses 55% de "non" ? 

Etc. Etc.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...La NSA n'a pas besoin de surveiller tous les amricains non plus, et pourtant elle le fait. Et ce n'est pas parce que l'on n'a pas eu d'Edward Snowden version franaise, que cela signifie pour autant que le gouvernement franais ne fait aucune surveillance du tout...


Alors :
Y-a-t-il des cas connus et vrifiables de Mr tout le monde embt par la NSA alors qu'ils n'taient ni des terroristes en puissance, ni des trafiquants un tout genre, ni des pdophiles etc... ?Edward Snowden est surtout connu pour avoir rvl  l'Europe que les dirigeants Europens taient surveills par la NSA ... ce qui va plutt dans mon sens, seuls les personnages importants sont intressants.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> La question n'est pas de savoir qui, mais juste de te donner un exemple pour te montrer que non, les lois ne sont pas toujours respectes par les services d'tat. J'ai pris l'coute tlphonique, car c'est le genre de cas dont on a tous entendu parl, c'est tout, mais il peut tout  fait y avoir ce genre de drive sur une surveillance "web".


Exact Zirak et c'est sans compter que l' "espionnage" a grande chelle a un intrt malgr tout car a permet de dtecter des tendances en analysant la smantique et tout le bordel. Alors si c'est initialement prvu pour des buts louables au dpart (je dis bien "si"), le pouvoir est toujours tent d'en abuser de toute faon. Voir le Patriot Act pour l'exemple dans l'histoire rcente... D'ailleurs je note que Pierre a soigneusement vit la question...

----------


## Saverok

> Alors :
> Y-a-t-il des cas connus et vrifiables de Mr tout le monde embt par la NSA alors qu'ils n'taient ni des terroristes en puissance, ni des trafiquants un tout genre, ni des pdophiles etc... ?


Si un jour la NSA venait  agir au grand jour, je pense que son heure de fin serait arrive.





> Edward Snowden est surtout connu pour avoir rvl  l'Europe que les dirigeants Europens taient surveills par la NSA ... ce qui va plutt dans mon sens, seuls les personnages importants sont intressants.


Tout dpend de l'intrt en question.
Il existe plein de centres d'intrt diffrents qui vont de l'espionnage politique / diplomatique / militaire,  l'espionage industriel / conomique  lespionnage de masse o les donnes de Mr et Ms Michu individuellement ont peu de sens mais lorsque tu as  dispo celles de quelques millions d'individus, c'est totalement diffrents (et tu peux au passage, en dduire des informations d'ordre national).

Des chercheurs sont en train de se rendre compte qu'il tait parfaitement possible de prdire le rsultat du rfrendum qui a donn lieu au Brexit rien qu'en analysant les profils FB des britanniques.
Imaginons un peu ce qu'il est possible de dduire  partir des donnes prives (bancaires, notamment) de plusieurs millions de citoyens ?
etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Imaginons un peu ce qu'il est possible de dduire  partir des donnes prives (bancaires, notamment) de plusieurs millions de citoyens ?
> etc.


Heu... Que les gens ont pas un rond ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Heu... Que les gens ont pas un rond ?


Simplet est d'humeur taquine aujourd'hui... Remarque il vaut mieux a  la limite  ::P: 




> Il existe plein de centres d'intrt diffrents qui vont de l'espionnage politique / diplomatique / militaire,  l'espionage industriel / conomique  lespionnage de masse o les donnes de Mr et Ms Michu individuellement ont peu de sens mais lorsque tu as  dispo celles de quelques millions d'individus, c'est totalement diffrents (et tu peux au passage, en dduire des informations d'ordre national).


Tu as bien raison mais les gens oublient qu'ils vivent en socit et qu'il faut voir au-del de leur petit cas personnel. Ce jemenfoutisme individualiste retombera forcment un jour comme un couperet grce l'effet de masse de la rcolte d'infos qui sera faite avec la bndiction d'un peuple apeur et repli sur soi. D'ailleurs on est dj l-dedans, tu donnes l'exemple de l'analyse des comptes sociaux mais Hollande a pratiqu a, comme Macron l'a fait aussi. Et ensuite il calque leurs "promesses" sur ce qui ressort de l'analyse smantique. On est en pleine escroquerie politique. Donc on peut imaginer ce que a va donner pour d'autres applications...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Alors :[*]Y-a-t-il des cas connus et vrifiables de Mr tout le monde embt par la NSA alors qu'ils n'taient ni des terroristes en puissance, ni des trafiquants un tout genre, ni des pdophiles etc... ?


A partir du moment o des gens ont croupi  Guantanamo sans l'ombre d'une preuve les concernant ...

----------


## Zirak

> Alors :
> Y-a-t-il des cas connus et vrifiables de Mr tout le monde embt par la NSA alors qu'ils n'taient ni des terroristes en puissance, ni des trafiquants un tout genre, ni des pdophiles etc... ?Edward Snowden est surtout connu pour avoir rvl  l'Europe que les dirigeants Europens taient surveills par la NSA ... ce qui va plutt dans mon sens, seuls les personnages importants sont intressants.


Euh non, Snowden est surtout connu pour avoir rvler que la NSA espionnait la terre entire, si ce n'avait t que les dirigeants europens, cela n'aurait pas fait un tel tl aux USA, car  mon avis, l'amricain moyen n'en a strictement rien  faire que Merkel et Hollande soient espionns par la NSA... Les annonces sur l'espionnage des dirigeants europens sont sorties bien aprs toute l'affaire Snowden elle-mme, il tait dj en Russie depuis un bout de temps. Il y a des trous dans ta chronologie.

Tous les pays espionnent les autres pays, que les services secrets franais espionnent les autres pays, en tant que franais, je n'ai rien contre, au contraire, c'est pour a qu'on les paient  la base. Et c'est pareil pour les USA, les amricains ne sont pas contre le fait que la NSA espionne les autres pays, la preuve, les lois votes l-bas aprs les rvlations de Snowden, n'allaient que dans le sens de protger la vie prive des amricains et lgaliser quelques pratiques aussi, mais rien concernant les citoyens des autres pays.






> Y-a-t-il des cas connus et vrifiables de Mr tout le monde embt par la NSA alors qu'ils n'taient ni des terroristes en puissance, ni des trafiquants un tout genre, ni des pdophiles etc... ?


En cherchant on devrait pouvoir trouver sachant que :

- le FBI le faisait dj  l'poque de Martin Luther King :




> In 1975 and 1976, Church Committee reports detailed how the FBI had closely watched and attempted to discredit Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr., along with people sometimes only tangentially associated with black nationalist, white supremacist, or communist groups.



- qu'il existe une unit "spciale" aux USA dont le boulot est de masquer d'o provienne les informations permettant de lancer une investigation sur quelqu'un (donc au final, on ne peut pas savoir si cela vient d'une session d'espionnage de la NSA ou non) :

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-de...97409R20130805

(Pourquoi avoir besoin d'une telle unit si tout est fait dans les rgles en respectant la loi ?)





> *DEA Using NSA and CIA Intelligence to Spy on and Arrest U.S. Citizens for Drugs*; *Agency Manufacturing Cover Investigations to Mislead Judges, Prosecutors and Defense Attorneys*





> When the SOD tip leads to an arrest, the agents then pretend that the drug bust was the surprise result of pulling the vehicle over as a routine traffic stop.
> 
> So secretive is the program, *SOD requires that agents lie to the judges, prosecuting attorneys and defense attorneys involved in a trial of a defendant busted as a result of SOD surveillance*a complete and clear violation of every Americans right to due process, even when that American is a low-life drug dealer.


http://www.drugpolicy.org/news/2013/...y-manufacturin

Etc. etc.


Tiens  l'inverse, on trouve l'histoire d'un type qui a t emprisonn pour avoir refus d'espionner pour le compte du FBI :

https://www.thenation.com/article/ho...st-everything/


Mais bon tout a, c'est chez les vilains amricains, on est bien d'accord que tout cela est compltement inimaginable dans notre si beau et doux pays...  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Mais, la loi, elle est justement pour encadrer tout a, ce que vous refusez de comprendre, c'est que c'est sans ces lois que vous seriez en danger.


Non, je ne serais pas en danger. 
C'est pour a que je ne veux pas d'un changement de la loi, l'encadrement par un juge est ncessaire et suffisant.

Ce que tu refuses de voir, c'est que ces changements ont t vots aprs une srie d'attentats par des gens qui ne comprennent rien au sujet, mais qui devaient absolument donner l'impression de faire quelque chose sous peine de passer pour des incomptents laxistes.

Les lois votes dernirement n'auraient pu empcher aucun attentat.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Ce que tu refuses de voir, c'est que ces changements ont t vots aprs une srie d'attentats par des gens qui ne comprennent rien au sujet, mais qui devaient absolument donner l'impression de faire quelque chose sous peine de passer pour des incomptents laxistes...


Par ce que, comme moi, tu as suivi les dbats en commission et dans l'hmicycle sur LCP ? Tu as suivi les propositions d'amendement et qui proposait quoi concernant cette loi. Mfiez-vous, je pense que 007 est  vos trousse et que vous n'en avez plus pour longtemps. Les hommes politique, sont aussi sereins que moi, car ils ne savent pas, ces gros nuls, qu'ils ont mis en place une loi qui va permettre de les surveiller de trs prs.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

Je n'ai pas suivi la mise en place de cette loi mais j'en ai suivi d'autres et je connais le fonctionnement d'laboration d'une loi...

Apparemment ce qui t'chappe dans ces commissions, c'est que les "experts" sont dsigns. Ce n'est pas un expert qui vient toquer  la porte de la commission en disant qu'il a des lments intressants  communiquer. Donc ils invitent qui ils veulent. De plus, plusieurs de ces experts qui sont dans la boucle sont assez souvent dirigs par des lobbys. Ce ne sont pas des experts que tu prends au coin de la rue comme tu irais voir un expert auto hein... Ce sont des gens qui sont dans les mmes rseaux, qui sont dans tous les dners mondains pour se faire voir, etc...

Par exemple,  part le fait qu'il y ait des politiques dans la commission, peux tu nous dire quels sont les experts en scurit, en informatique, en droit numrique, etc... Bref quels experts de la socit civile ont t auditionns ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Par ce que, comme moi, tu as suivi les dbats en commission et dans l'hmicycle sur LCP ? Tu as suivi les propositions d'amendement et qui proposait quoi concernant cette loi. Mfiez-vous, je pense que 007 est  vos trousse et que vous n'en avez plus pour longtemps. Les hommes politique, sont aussi sereins que moi, car ils ne savent pas, ces gros nuls, qu'ils ont mis en place une loi qui va permettre de les surveiller de trs prs.


Je n'ai pas tout suivi sur cette loi. Par contre je suis rgulirement les dbats sur ce qui a trait au numrique, et oui, ils ne comprennent pas ce qu'ils votent.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*France : le code source des logiciels des administrations est communicable*
*sauf si cela pourrait porter atteinte  la scurit des systmes d'information des administrations*

Depuis le samedi 8 octobre, la loi pour une Rpublique numrique a pris effet aprs sa publication au Journal Officiel de la Rpublique de France. Cela permet dentriner plusieurs amendements qui ont t proposs ds le dbut de lanne par les parlementaires. Parmi les diffrents points dbattus, on note la communication des codes source des logiciels des administrations. 

En janvier, lAssemble nationale a adopt un amendement qui impose  ltat et aux collectivits territoriales de communiquer le code source des logiciels qui sont produits dans le cadre des services publics, sur demande. Lamendement ciblait notamment larticle L. 300-2 du code des relations entre le public et ladministration. Cet article porte sur la dfinition des documents administratifs qui sont considrs comme  les documents produits ou reus, dans le cadre de leur mission de service public, par ltat, les collectivits territoriales ainsi que par les autres personnes de droit public ou les personnes de droit priv charges dune telle mission . Ces documents incluent notamment  les dossiers, rapports, tudes, comptes rendus, procs-verbaux, statistiques, instructions, circulaires, notes et rponses ministrielles, correspondances, avis, prvisions et dcisions .

Ledit amendement suggrait dinclure les codes source dans la liste des documents administratifs. Les documents administratifs tant soumis  la communication aux autorits comptentes en cas de demande, il en dcoulera donc une consquence logique : une fois que ladoption de cet amendement est confirme en sance plnire, ladministration aura dsormais lobligation de communiquer le code source des logiciels quelle utilise ou dveloppe, sur demande.

Dans le texte final publi au JO, les codes source ont t ajouts  la liste des documents administratifs. Pour information, un code source est  un ensemble de fichiers informatiques qui contient les instructions devant tre excutes par un microprocesseur , daprs la dfinition de la Commission daccs aux documents administratifs (CADA). 

L'ajout des codes source des logiciels des administrations dans la liste des documents administratifs ne veut toutefois pas dire qu'ils seront immdiatement communiqus aprs demande. Il y a eu en effet une modification au niveau de ltendue du droit  la communication (article L311-5 du code des relations entre le public et ladministration) qui, du coup, pourrait donner le mme rsultat que de ne pas ajouter le code source de logiciels aux documents administratifs. Larticle L311-5 du code des relations entre le public et ladministration prvoit en effet dans quels cas les documents administratifs, qui par dfaut sont communicables, pourraient ne pas ltre. Parmi les points ajouts, il est not que ne sont pas communicables  les documents administratifs dont la consultation ou la communication porterait atteinte []  la scurit des systmes d'information des administrations . Autrement dit, en cas de demande du code source de logiciel dune administration, lon devrait dabord dcider si la consultation ou la communication du code source pourrait porter atteinte  la scurit des systmes d'information de ladministration en question, avant dautoriser ou dinterdire sa communication. Cela peut donc donner plusieurs raisons pour refuser de communiquer un code source, aprs demande.

Lune des consquences directes est que cela pourrait galement limiter lutilisation de logiciels open source. Notons par ailleurs que si certains dputs avaient milit pour imposer lopen source dans les administrations, la formule retenue a t de lencourager tout simplement.

Sources : Article L300-2 du Code des relations entre le public et ladministration, Article L311-5

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Quen pensez-vous ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Le Parlement avalise le projet de loi numrique, retour sur quelques points phares prvus par le texte
 ::fleche::  Les dputs adoptent un amendement imposant la communication des codes source de logiciels, utiliss ou dvelopps par l'administration
 ::fleche::  L'Assemble nationale adopte le projet de loi numrique, avec 356 voix  Pour  et une voix  Contre

----------


## Zirak

Rsum :

Le code source est maintenant communicable, mais dans la plupart des cas, on trouvera une excuse pour ne pas vous le donner...  ::?:

----------


## Carhiboux

> Rsum :
> 
> Le code source est maintenant communicable, mais dans la plupart des cas, on trouvera une excuse pour ne pas vous le donner...


Tu m'enlves les mots de la bouche.

J'ai l'impression quand mme que doucement les mentalits changent, par exemple, prends l'exemple de Admission Post Bac, le code source finira par tre dvoil, alors que l'EdNat est absolument contre, pour on ne sait quelle raison.

De mme, hlas, rien ne garantit que le code source publi sera celui utilis. 

Enfin, je pense que la bonne excuse sera dans 99% des cas "non mais on a des mots de passe root/bdd en dur dans le code, et des noms de machine avec le numro de port". 

Et tu dois avoir quelques prestataires de l'tat qui vont avoir des sueurs froides si leurs algos sont rendu publics, parce que les concurrents ou des whitehat vont se faire un plaisir de chercher (et trouver) les failles de ces applis.

----------


## Squisqui

> De mme, hlas, rien ne garantit que le code source publi sera celui utilis.


Durant le millnaire dernier, le code source des logiciels privateurs tait distribu dans une version obscurcis.
Bien videmment, il ny avait pas de doc' distribue, les noms de variables smantiques taient remplacs par des noms neutres, parfois lassembleur tait distribu  la place du code (les deux rpondent  la dfinition de code source), des instructions qui ne font rien dutile sont rajouts Il y a sans doute dautres mthodes encore.

----------


## Grogro

Cadeau pour les neuneus qui "n'ont rien  cacher" et qui serait capable d'accepter la surveillance de Nanny State jusque dans leur salon pour calmer leur peur de leur propre ombre : http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2016-1...itter-facebook

La surveillance de masse, c'est avant tout pour traquer les dissidents politiques.

De rien donc.

----------


## TallyHo

> pour les neuneus qui "n'ont rien  cacher"


Oui tu peux vraiment dire "neuneu" pour cet argument de rien  cacher car c'est n'importe quoi. Je ne porte pas d'arme, je n'ai rien  cacher donc je vis  poil. Je n'ai rien  cacher chez moi donc je vis portes et fentres ouvertes. Je n'ai rien  me reprocher alors je m'pingle ma carte d'identit et ma feuille d'impts sur le front. Je n'ai rien  cacher etc... On peut aller loin comme a. 

Bon... A part a, je crois que je vais attendre longtemps la rponse  ma question pour savoir quels experts ont t auditionns pour l'laboration de cette loi...  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

Et dire qu'il y en a qui rclame toujours plus de contrle...  ::?: 




> Les demandes dinformations sur les utilisateurs de Google manant des gouvernements ont augment de 10 % au premier semestre de 2016. La France est au troisime rang des pays demandant des informations.
> 
> http://www.lesechos.fr/tech-medias/h...ns-2034770.php

----------


## Zirak

> Et dire qu'il y en a qui rclame toujours plus de contrle...


Oui mais t'inquites, ces 10% ne concernaient que des gens connus trs important comme des ministres ou de vilains terroristes, pas de simples activistes pour une cause X ou Y qui drange, ou pour regarder quels sont les termes les plus recherchs et en dduire une mouvance de ce que pense le peuple. Dormez tranquille !  ::aie::

----------


## pvincent

Un bel exemple de mauvaise volont ministerielle: L'affectation informatique post-bac (APB)
http://www.laviemoderne.net/humeurs/...e-source-d-apb
avec quelques remarques croustillantes:



> Le ministre a expliqu ce choix  par des raisons de scurit, afin dviter les attaques informatiques , mais aussi de nouveau  par souci de comprhension, le code source faisant 250 pages de lignes de codes *incomprhensibles* .

----------


## Battant

Bonjour, 

  Le ministre n'est certainement pas un informaticien .  Il ne sait peut-tre pas que pour les gens  qui dfendent le logiciel libre ,  la scurit passe par la publication du code source .  Toutefois en ce qui concerne les donnes en temps que tel,  je suis d'accord avec lui car cela ne concerne pas dans le secret de fabrication mais cela contre viendrai  la loi sur la protection des donnes.
 Donc peut-tre l'algorithme pourrait tre rendue publique  avec le shmas de la base n'est pas les donnes .

  Qu'en pensez-vous  ?

 Meilleures salutations

----------


## cantador

Bonjour,

cet amendement me laisse dubitatif..
car il faut aussi prendre en compte les dispositions de la Loi DADVSI.
pour ce qui est des codes source, la plupart sont de vieux machins qui ne prsentent gure d'intrt.
donc, pas de souci de ce ct. ::P: 
les rares outils modernes et rcents manipulent des donnes sensibles et donc ceux-l ne seront pas communiqus
pour des raisons de scurit.

de la gesticulation bref,
un coup d'pe dans l'eau..

----------


## el_slapper

un code illisibel, a se refactore pour devenir plus lisible. Bon, faut avoir du temps devant soi, hein, a ne se fait pas en claquant des doigts...  ::aie::

----------


## marsupial

Il s'agit d'une formidable opportunit pour la scurit du SI de l'administration franaise en pleine mutation depuis quelques annes dj. Pour des raisons de scurit, j'adopterai la philosophie contraire. Tout publier  l'exception de l'arme dont on ne doit mme pas savoir quelle infrastructure est utilise, et Bercy pour des raisons videntes de confidentialit. Par contre, tout le reste doit tre audit, y compris et surtout la territoriale o chacun est rest libre de faire ce que bon lui semble sans ncessairement disposer des connaissances et de l'exprience d'experts en scurit. D'autant que les dcideurs pour accorder les marchs publics restaient frileux au numrique et  la merci des bonimenteurs ou gourous en tout genre avide de fric.

Cela reprsente un chantier gigantesque qui une fois abouti donnera un avantage certain et loin d'tre ngligeable dans l'avenir qui se construit.
De plus, cela peut rapidement devenir un chantier source d'conomie en commenant par un inventaire des logiciels utiliss afin de rationaliser les dpenses d'une part et le cot en terme humain d'autre part, mais aussi et surtout remplir pleinement sa mission.

Deux exemples :
sncf.fr, mal cod et non fonctionnel  la diffrence de ratp.fr
serveur vocal de la CPAM datant des annes 90 : inutilisable depuis un mobile ou mme un fixe rcent.

Autre point :
.gouv encore plus bordlique que les sites de HP et Microsoft runis. On sent les multiples couches de stagiaires qui sont passs dessus.

Pour conclure, le dernier mais pas le moindre :
Chacun ayant fait sa sauce dans son coin rpondant  des paroisses diffrentes pour savoir qui avait la plus grosse, les formats de donnes demandent dsormais des trsors d'ingniosit pour refondre ne serait-ce que la paie des fonctionnaires mais aussi les prestations sociales. Louvois ou les services des artisans.

Tous les pays du monde ont fait la mme erreur : gouverner leur SI  vue sans rel DSI pour que les lus ne perdent pas leurs prrogatives de pouvoir de dcideur. Il en rsulte une usine  gaz imbitable, une sorte de monstre hideux, une hydre o chacun pousse ses pions au dtriment du bien commun. Cette politique cote monstrueusement cher  entretenir. En changer ne se fera pas sans investissement : ncessit fait loi. Par contre, et l'image de la fonction publique, et l'image du numrique en seront profondment amliores, mais surtout  l'heure de 2200 milliards de dette de l'Etat et 8 000 milliards en incluant la territoriale, apporter des conomies substantielles de fonctionnement devient loin d'tre ngligeable.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca part d'un bon sentiment mais ce n'est pas possible car au niveau local et territorial, ils font ce qu'ils veulent comme tu l'as dis, ils sont indpendants. Si tu veux changer a, il faut remettre en cause toute l'organisation administrative en centralisant et/ou en supprimant des couches. Quand tu vois que deux administrations dpartementales / rgionales se frappent sur la gueule pour savoir qui va adopter le systme de l'autre... Donc ce n'est mme pas un souci technique, c'est dj un manque de volont politique pour des raisons de pouvoir et d'influence ou parce que ce n'est pas du tout ce vers quoi les "dirigeants" veulent aller (tout centraliser).

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

[QUOTE=marsupial;8769761...Autre point :
.gouv ...[/QUOTE]
*.gouv* ??? en code ouvert  ::fou::  Pour que n'importe qui soit potentiellement capable de savoir combien tu payes d'impts et pourquoi tu les payes. Non merci, je prfre le code ferm dans ce cas prcis. Et mme, dans ce cas, c'est pas l'espionnage des services de renseignement franais qui m'inquiterais, c'est ce que n'importe quel dveloppeur dou serait capable de faire avec de tels renseignements.

D'ailleurs, rien  craindre de la part de l'tat, puisqu'il sait dj tout  mon sujet (c'est un peu pour a que je continue  ne pas minquiter), mais, le plus important est que ce type d'information n'aille pas n'importe o, et tombe entre n'importe quelles main. Le fait que l'tat puisse savoir que ce qu'il sait dj est vrai, n'est pas prt de me donner des sueurs froides. 

Ce qui m'inquite le plus est : qui est capable de savoir tout sur moi, en dehors de ceux qui savent dj ? L'ide qu'un malfaisant Russe, Chinois ou autre partout dans le monde, puisse connatre quoi que ce soit sans que je le sache est plus inquitant que tout le reste.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pour que n'importe qui soit potentiellement capable de savoir combien tu payes d'impts et pourquoi tu les payes.


C'est dj en partie le cas...




> le plus important est que ce type d'information n'aille pas n'importe o, et tombe entre n'importe quelles main. Le fait que l'tat puisse savoir que ce qu'il sait dj est vrai, n'est pas prt de me donner des sueurs froides.


Ca devrait t'inquiter puisque c'est justement le contraire qui se passe, l'administration ouvre de plus en plus ses fichiers au priv (hpitaux, carte grise, etc...) et/ou sous-traite de plus en plus. Donc il est d'autant plus important de ne pas accepter n'importe quel flicage de la part de l'Etat sous prtexte de "scurit" car l'information est de moins en moins scurise et elle est potentiellement de plus en plus expose. Paradoxal, non ?

Comme je disais, celui qui pense que libert est l'antagoniste de la scurit n'a juste rien compris...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> C'est dj en partie le cas..


Ah ! oui, t'es capable de savoir combien je paye d'impts toi ? C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. En plus, vous confondez plusieurs choses :
Ouvrir le code source des applications utilises par les services publicsOuvrir le code source des applications sensiblesDonner libre accs aux bases de donnes utilises par les services publicsDonner libre accs aux bases de donnes sensiblesDonner accs aux informations prives  certaines personnes appartenant  la police, aux services de renseignement et autres pour des buts de dfense du territoire et de scurit des citoyensUtiliser des moyens techniques pour piger des malfaiteurs en tout genre
Bref, certains mettent apparemment tout a dans le mme chapeau et en tirent comme conclusion : On est foutus ! 

Je parie que ceux qui interviennent ici pour critiquer ce genre de lois n'ont aucune ide de la galre et des tracasseries que doivent subir les flics pour remonter les filires de drogue/prostitution/terrorisme/etc... Mais si vous tiez  leurs places, je suis prt  parier que vous trouveriez que c'est totalement insuffisant.

----------


## TallyHo

Je ne mets pas tout dans le mme panier. Je te dis simplement que c'est trop facile de restreindre les liberts des usagers en les bridant toujours plus alors que, d'un autre ct on expose de plus en plus les donnes.

C'est comme si tu ouvrais la porte de la salle serveur sans restriction d'accs et que tu demandes  tes salaris de badger pour accder  leur session... C'est ridicule vu que la scurit est dj compromise  la source.

Tiens... Il y a qques temps, il y a une administration par chez moi qui s'est fait planter un rseau par le prestataire qui gre le SI, ils souponnent que ce soit volontaire car ils taient en dsaccord sur le contrat... Quand tu sais que cette administration est en lien avec la scurit civile...

Si on voulait durcir, on arrterait dj de s'en prendre aux usagers et on reviendrait sur des politiques dbiles qui sont mises en place pour grer les SI de certaines administrations.

Tout a est juste une fausse excuse pour qu'ils se ddouanent et qu'on fait avaler  la populace par les habituelles stratgies de peur dont tu as d'ailleurs dmontr  quel point a fonctionne...

Pour les policiers, on a dj tout le flicage qu'il faut... Leur problme est surtout dans la communication, les effectifs et les moyens... Et l encore, on prfre incriminer le citoyen... C'est tellement plus commode...

----------


## cantador

un OS franais ?

pourquoi pas ?
mme si j'ai le sentiment qu'on arrive un peu  la fume de cierges..
mais aprs tout, il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire !
ce serait une grande aventure !
la chine a d'ailleurs dj saut le pas.
ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de concevoir un *OS Europen ?*

----------


## marsupial

Vite ! Du mytosyl pour erytheme fessier  ::lol::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Whitehat : que pensez-vous des dispositions prvues par la lgislation franaise,  * 
*pour protger les lanceurs d'alerte ?  * 

Lors des discussions  lAssemble nationale, un dbat a vu le jour sur laffaire dite  de lANSES  et la publication par un journaliste/blogueur clbre de centaines de Mo de fichiers extraits dun site officiel cens tre scuris (accs permis via une simple recherche de documents sur Google). Il a t poursuivi du fait du maintien frauduleux dans lextranet de lAgence nationale de scurit sanitaire, de lalimentation, de lenvironnement et du travail. En vertu des textes et de la jurisprudence, il aurait d immdiatement se dconnecter et non poursuivre sa consultation (encore moins tlcharger 7,7 Go de donnes). Il a donc t condamn par la Cour dappel de Paris le 5 fvrier 2014, la Cour de cassation nayant fait que confirmer cette position le 20 mai 2015.

Une affaire qui est devenue lun des sujets qui sur la table des lgislateurs lors des discussions autour de la loi pour une Rpublique numrique, notamment une meilleure protection des  whitehat  qui souhaitent communiquer des failles de scurit  lAgence nationale pour la scurit des systmes dinformation (Anssi). Celle-ci ne se verra plus dans lobligation de transmettre au procureur des informations les concernant en vertu de larticle 40 du code de procdure pnale.. 

Pour rappel, larticle 40 du code pnal stipule que  toute autorit constitue, tout officier public ou fonctionnaire qui, dans lexercice de ses fonctions, acquiert la connaissance dun crime ou dun dlit est tenu den donner avis sans dlai au procureur de la Rpublique et de transmettre  ce magistrat tous les renseignements, procs-verbaux et actes qui y sont relatifs 

Les lgislateurs ont conclu dans larticle L2321-4  que  pour les besoins de la scurit des systmes dinformation, lobligation prvue  larticle 40 du code de procdure pnale nest pas applicable  lgard dune personne de bonne foi qui transmet  la seule autorit nationale de scurit des systmes dinformation une information sur lexistence dune vulnrabilit concernant la scurit dun systme de traitement automatis de donnes .

Et de continuer en soulignant que  lautorit prserve la confidentialit de lidentit de la personne  lorigine de la transmission ainsi que des conditions dans lesquelles celle-ci a t effectue  mais aussi que  lautorit peut procder aux oprations techniques strictement ncessaires  la caractrisation du risque ou de la menace mentionns au premier alina du prsent article aux fins davertir lhbergeur, loprateur ou le responsable du systme dinformation .

Un texte qui vient donc souligner  nouveau le rle central de lAnssi dans le signalement de la vulnrabilit, mais galement faire une distinction lgislative entre le whitehat et le pirate. Pour ce dernier, larticle 323-1 du code pnal indique que  le fait d'accder ou de se maintenir, frauduleusement, dans tout ou partie d'un systme de traitement automatis de donnes est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 60 000  d'amende  .

Plus la porte du piratage est importante, plus la punition est svre. Le texte souligne que  lorsqu'il en est rsult soit la suppression ou la modification de donnes contenues dans le systme, soit une altration du fonctionnement de ce systme, la peine est de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 100 000  d'amende. Lorsque les infractions prvues aux deux premiers alinas ont t commises  l'encontre d'un systme de traitement automatis de donnes  caractre personnel mis en uvre par l'Etat, la peine est porte  cinq ans d'emprisonnement et  150 000  d'amende .   

Les whitehat ont donc une certaine scurit juridique  condition que lAnssi soit contacte sans dlais. Bien entendu, il ne doit pas rendre cette information publique. Et sil venait nanmoins  faire lobjet dune plainte ? Selon Franois Coupez, avocat associ du cabinet Atipic,  lintervention de lAnssi pourra tre de nature  temprer les ardeurs de lentreprise [ndlr: cible par lintrusion] lors dune ventuelle plainte, et aboutir, l aussi,  une meilleure protection des whitehats . Selon lui, lAnssi sorganise pour  centraliser en un point de contact unique les remontes dinformations . Il ne reste plus qu savoir si la nouvelle lgislation aura une consquence significative sur lamlioration de la scurit des systmes dinformation.

Source : Anssi, Article 323-1, Article L2321-4, Article 40

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## benjani13

> Les whitehat ont donc une certaine scurit juridique  condition que lAnssi soit contacte sans dlais. Bien entendu, il ne doit pas rendre cette information publique. Et sil venait nanmoins  faire lobjet dune plainte ? Selon Franois Coupez, avocat associ du cabinet Atipic,  lintervention de lAnssi pourra tre de nature  temprer les ardeurs de lentreprise [ndlr: cible par lintrusion] lors dune ventuelle plainte, et aboutir, l aussi,  une meilleure protection des whitehats . Selon lui, lAnssi sorganise pour  centraliser en un point de contact unique les remontes dinformations . Il ne reste plus qu savoir si la nouvelle lgislation aura une consquence significative sur lamlioration de la scurit des systmes dinformation.


Cela reste encore insuffisant. Signaler  l'ANSSI permet juste d'appuyer un peu sa bonne foie, tant est si bien que le juge comprenne le principe de la dclaration  l'ANSSI. Voila la rponse de l'ANSSI  un "white hat":


https://twitter.com/respssi/status/786648279241068545

Pas trs encourageant non?

----------


## abriotde

Il est certains que la loie franaise est rvoltante a plus d'un titre.
1) Comment contacter l'ansi sachant qu'une recherche sur goole renvoi a un site indiqu comme "non-scris" avec une extension ".tn"(Tunisie?) et c'est le seul avec pour description "Agence Nationale de la Scurit Informatique".
2) Il serait du devoir citoyen de porter plainte contre l"tat franais pour non scurisation minimal (libre accs sur intrenet) de documentation confidentiel. C'est exactement si dans la rue on pouvait trouver ses documents trainer et qu'en les ramassant on soit accus d'un proces.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Il est certains que la loie franaise est rvoltante a plus d'un titre.
> 1) Comment contacter l'*ansi* sachant qu'une recherche sur goole renvoi a un site indiqu comme "non-scris" avec une extension ".tn"(Tunisie?) et c'est le seul avec pour description "Agence Nationale de la Scurit Informatique".
> 2) Il serait du devoir citoyen de porter plainte contre l"tat franais pour non scurisation minimal (libre accs sur intrenet) de documentation confidentiel. C'est exactement si dans la rue on pouvait trouver ses documents trainer et qu'en les ramassant on soit accus d'un proces.


videmment, en cherchant n'importe comment, on arrive  n'importe quoi
*ANSSI* => bonne recherche = bons rsultats, mais pas de rsultat concernant ANSI
www.ssi.gouv.fr (*A*gence *n*ationale de la *s*curit des *s*ystmes d'*i*nformation) Le premier dans la liste renvoye par QWANT (je n'utilise plus GOOGLE depuis longtemps)

*ANSII* => recherche errone = rsultat moyen, mais pas de rsultat concernant ANSI
www.ssi.gouv.fr (*A*gence *n*ationale de la *s*curit des *s*ystmes d'*i*nformation) Le premier dans la listeansii.in un peu plus loin (un site Indien)

*ANSI* => recherche errone = rsultat moyen
www.ssi.gouv.fr (*A*gence *n*ationale de la *s*curit des *s*ystmes d'*i*nformation) en premier ... et toujours avec QWANTwww.ansi.tn (*A*gence *N*ationale de la *S*curit *I*nformatique) en deuxime et c'est bien un organisme Tunisienansi.org (American National Standards Institute) un peu plus loin

----------


## Daefaer

> Le premier dans la liste renvoye par QWANT (je n'utilise plus GOOGLE depuis longtemps)


Les rsultats sont similaires sur Google.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Les rsultats sont similaires sur Google.


Donc, la bonne recherche donne la bonne rponse ... aussi avec GOOGLE et donc pas le site Tunisien qui n'a strictement aucun rapport.  :;):

----------


## xelm06

Vous avez une ide de comment mettre une demande ? Si par exemple je veux le code source du site de la CAF en vue de l'amliorer, je me prsente  une agence en mettant en avant ce qu'indique la loi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela reste encore insuffisant. Signaler  l'ANSSI permet juste d'appuyer un peu sa bonne foie, tant est si bien que le juge comprendra le principe de la dclaration  l'ANSSI. Voila la rponse de l'ANSSI  un "white hat":
> 
> ...
> 
> Pas trs encourageant non?


Heu, c'est juste un rappel de la loi, c'est tout. Rien d'anormal l-dedans.

----------


## benjani13

> Heu, c'est juste un rappel de la loi, c'est tout. Rien d'anormal l-dedans.


C'est tout de mme paradoxale. Le gouvernement met en place des dmarches permettant de dclarer des vulnrabilits, mais ne permet pas aux lanceurs d'alertes de se protger. La situation est donc la mme qu'avant. On reste dans le choix de soit dclarer une faille ( l'entrepris en question ou  une autorit officielle) et risquer de se prendre une plainte ou bien de de se taire pour ne pas prendre de risque.

----------


## Grogro

Cela montre que le gouvernement n'a pas pens  modifier la loi qui criminalise les lanceurs d'alertes. On a prfr empiler plutt que nettoyer. Il leur faudrait un processus QA dans le lgislatif.

----------


## Marco46

> permet juste d'appuyer un peu sa bonne foie, tant est si bien que le juge comprendra


a dpend s'il prfre le canard ou l'oie, perso j'ai un faible pour l'oie, c'est mon ct bourgeois.

----------


## TallyHo

> Cela montre que le gouvernement n'a pas pens  modifier la loi qui criminalise les lanceurs d'alertes.


Les lanceurs d'alerte, c'est quand a les arrange. Une fois tu es complotiste, une autre fois il te trouve utile suivant le contexte.

Pour les failles, je pense que le mieux n'est pas de compter sur une administration qui dpend de politiques qui ne comprennent rien  rien, il y a surement moyen de trouver un accord directement avec la boite en signant un protocole. Beaucoup de boites prfrent un bon arrangement plutt qu'un mauvais procs.




> a dpend s'il prfre le canard ou l'oie, perso j'ai un faible pour l'oie, c'est mon ct bourgeois.


C'est mchant !  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> Les lanceurs d'alerte, c'est quand a les arrange. Une fois tu es complotiste, une autre fois il te trouve utile suivant le contexte.
> 
> Pour les failles, je pense que le mieux n'est pas de compter sur une administration qui dpend de politiques qui ne comprennent rien  rien, il y a surement moyen de trouver un accord directement avec la boite en signant un protocole. Beaucoup de boites prfrent un bon arrangement plutt qu'un mauvais procs.


Attention, j'ai t trop flou dans ma formulation et j'ai eu tort de parler de lanceurs d'alertes au sens gnral. Je pensais plutt aux "whitehat" qui prviennent les administrations ou les entreprises quand ils dtectent des failles de scurits. Certains groupes mettent en place des programmes de bug bonties. On a pas cette culture en France.

----------


## TallyHo

Non tu as t clair, pas de souci. C'est moi qui rpondait dans le sens gnral car c'est toujours le mme refrain sur les lanceurs d'alerte, que ce soit en informatique ou ailleurs. On n'a pas de dmarche proactive dans plusieurs domaines, la chasse aux bugs comme tu le soulignes par exemple. Limite on se sentirait presque "menac" de rapporter un bug ou, du moins, le discours n'incite pas franchement  rapporter le bug. En tout cas, personnellement je reois un courrier comme il y a plus haut, je rapporte une fois mais pas deux... Ok c'est informatif mais il faut lire entre les lignes, a veut dire que tu n'es pas couvert.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Il faut suivre les dbats, de temps en temps. Tout d'abord, ce ne sont pas les hommes politiques qui jugent, ils crivent des lois et c'est la justice qui juge en fonction des lois. Il y a des restrictions ? oui, comment imaginer n'importe qui dire n'importe quoi mme si c'est compltement faux. Aprs, examens des preuves, c'est au juge de tirer la conclusion pour savoir si le droit a t respect ou pas. En fait, c'est pas "quand a les arranges selon les affaires" mais "au cas par cas par dcision d'un juge".

----------


## Coriolan

*Les foyers en difficult pourront bnficier de l'aide au maintien de la connexion Internet ds 2017*
*Le dispositif sera test dans deux dpartements*

Suivant ladoption par le parlement de la loi pour une rpublique numrique porte par Axelle Lemaire, secrtaire d'tat charge du Numrique et de l'Innovation, il est devenu thoriquement interdit de couper laccs  Internet aux foyers dfavoriss. Cette loi introduit galement louverture par dfaut des donnes publiques, la neutralit du net, une obligation de loyaut des plateformes en ligne, ainsi quune protection accrue pour les donnes personnelles des usagers du net. Elle prvoit galement les conditions dun Internet accessible au plus grand nombre, au travers de lacclration de la couverture du territoire en trs haut dbit et en tlphonie mobile, de mesures pour un meilleur accs des personnes handicapes aux services en ligne, et enfin comme on lavait dit de la cration dun droit au maintien de la connexion internet en cas dimpay pour les foyers en difficult.

Le droit au maintien de la connexion  Internet va devenir une ralit pour les personnes ayant des difficults ponctuelles pour payer leurs factures. Ainsi, il ne sera plus possible de procder  une coupure de la connexion dinternet aux plus dmunis,  condition que les cas de non-paiement des factures soient justifis.  Certaines personnes peuvent connaitre des difficults ponctuelles pour payer leurs factures (lectricit, gaz, eau, service tlphonique), dont celle du service daccs  internet. Dans ces moments de difficult de paiement, la loi du 31 mai 1990, instituant le droit au logement, stipule que toute personne ou famille prouvant des difficults particulires, au regard de l'insuffisance de ses ressources ou de ses conditions d'existence, a droit  une aide de la collectivit pour disposer de la fourniture d'eau, d'nergie, d'un service de tlphonie fixe et d'un service d'accs  internet. Une demande  adresser dans un dlai de deux mois au Fonds de solidarit logement (FSL) , a indiqu gouvernement.fr

Pendant la dure du traitement de la demande daide par les pouvoirs publics, les fournisseurs daccs Internet ne pourront pas couper la ligne de labonn.  Si laide est valide par le FSL, celle-ci prendra la forme d'un abandon de crance de la part du fournisseur d'accs  internet. La remise de dette pourra aller jusqu' 100 euros par mnage sur une priode d'une anne. 

Les FAI se rservent le droit de ne pas maintenir un trs gros dbit, en effet, larticle 108 de la loi Lemaire stipule que  le dbit du service daccs  Internet maintenu peut tre restreint par loprateur, sous rserve de prserver un accs fonctionnel aux services de communication au public en ligne et aux services de courrier lectronique . 

Le ministre de lconomie et des Finances a insist sur le fait que les remises de dettes sont destines  aider ponctuellement les familles les plus dfavorises. Il reste  savoir si une autre piste ne sera pas envisage, notamment le versement dune aide destine au paiement des factures, voqu par ltude dimpact du projet de loi Numrique, au cas o les oprateurs et les conseils dpartementaux noptent pas pour les aides en forme dabandon de crances.

Pour le moment, une exprimentation va prendre place pendant une anne dans la Haute-Sane et la Seine-Saint-Denis, les deux dpartements ont en effet sign vendredi 21 octobre un accord avec les FAI participants (Orange, SFR, Bouygues Tlcom et Free). Le mcanisme fera lobjet dune valuation pour dterminer sil est simple dusage et rpond aux besoins des mnages concerns. Si tout marche bien, le dispositif pourra ensuite tre tendu  dautres dpartements  partir de 2018.


Source : gouvernement.fr

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## seedbarrett

C'est  mes yeux une trs bonne chose. On ne combat pas la misre sans rien, et le cot sera vraissemblablement drisoire par rapport aux bienfaits engendrs. Je ne vois en aucun cas comment on peut se relever de nos jours si l'ont ne peut mme pas communiquer. Alors oui, on me dira qu'il fallait apprendre  grer un budget ou qu'il faut travailler blabla. Comment trouver un emploi sans les offres de dvp.com par exemple ?

----------


## Invit

> [B][SIZE=4]il est devenu thoriquement interdit de couper laccs  Internet aux foyers dfavoriss


Sans lectricit, pas d'Internet de toute manire. Il aurait fallu commencer par interdire de couper le jus, non ?  moins que ce ne soit aussi "thoriquement" interdit...
M'enfin, c'est une bonne chose, cela dit.

----------


## Shuty

> Sans lectricit, pas d'Internet de toute manire. Il aurait fallu commencer par interdire de couper le jus, non ?  moins que ce ne soit aussi "thoriquement" interdit...
> M'enfin, c'est une bonne chose, cela dit.


C'est justement ce que j'allais crire ! Au top la synchro et la rflexion  ::): 

Bon, mme si je trouve dans le fait que ce soit une trs bonne chose, je trouve tout mme que ce le fait d'offrir cette solution est trop simple... Aujourd'hui dans les centre ple emploi, les accs  internet sont gratuits et illimits pour la recherche d'un job ou mettre son profil LinkedIn / Viadeo...  jour. Alors bon, offrir c'est des frais... D'autant plus que des infras existent dj... Comment mesurer que l'on n'est pas fasse a une fraude ou un abus d'un cas "normal" de "prcarit" ? Comment tre certain que a ne va pas se finir par du Facebook toute la journe... Ce qui serait contre-productif pour le coup...

Si l'on devait vot, je serai contre pour ces diffrentes raison. Aprs, je n'ai pas la science infuse... Avez-vous des arguments pour contrer les miens ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## spyserver

La France, seul pays au monde qui te pousse  ne rien payer et  profiter du systme sur le dos ... de la classe moyenne qui bosse et paye plein pot, triste monde socio-dmocratique.

----------


## Zirak

> moins que ce ne soit aussi "thoriquement" interdit...


Il y a peut-tre une sorte de trve hivernale, comme pour les expulsions, et encore, je ne sais mme pas. 

Sinon, non, ce n'est ni interdit ni impossible de se faire couper l'lectricit, du moins  ma connaissance.


@seedbarret




> Comment trouver un emploi sans les offres de dvp.com par exemple ?


Internet n'a jamais t obligatoire pour trouver un boulot, c'est sr que ca peut aider pas mal, en te faisant gagner du temps, t'viter de te dplacer, etc etc 

C'est un trs bon outil, mais pas une obligation. Il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a encore une foultitude de boites d'intrim et autres qui ont toujours pignon sur rue, que tu peux faire du dmarchage spontan, le bouche  oreille, "ple emploi",... 

Etre  la recherche d'un emploi, a veut aussi dire se bouger les fesses de chez soi pour aller chercher si tu n'as pas le choix. ^^


@Ceux qui commencent  parler des profiteurs et autres :

Attention, c'est sur tude de dossier, et on parle d'un montant de 100 par foyer par an (l'quivalent de quoi, 3 ou 4 mois d'abo maxi), c'est une aide ponctuelle pour un coup dur passager.

Si ton dossier montre que tu n'as pas les moyens, tout au long de l'anne, je pense qu'on va te faire comprendre qu'il va falloir te passer d'internet, ou rogner ailleurs. 

Enfin moi,  la lecture de l'article, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on pourra profiter d'internet ad-vitam aeternam aux frais de la princesse.

----------


## TallyHo

Il n'y a pas que le travail dans la vie... De plus en plus de dmarches administratives sont faites sur le net et elles ne sont plus possible aux guichets ou par courrier.

----------


## seedbarrett

La force de frappe n'est pas la mme aussi. Sur internet on peut envoyer les CVs 15 par 15, dans toute la rgion. Faire la mme chose par la poste va te coter aussi cher que 2 mois d'abonnement en un mois de recherche. Et pour trouver les offres la poste marche pas. 
L'agence d'intrim c'est  mes yeux complmentaire, l'un empche pas l'autre. Et pole emploi c'est galement ncessaire, je sais pas si on y a le droit a cette aide si on est pas inscrit au RSA ou je ne sais quoi avant.

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y a pas que le travail dans la vie... De plus en plus de dmarches administratives sont faites sur le net et elles ne sont plus possible aux guichets ou par courrier.


Du genre ? 

Etant donn qu'il n'y a pas 100% de la population qui a internet, je serais bien curieux de savoir quelles dmarches administratives *obligatoires* ne se droulent maintenant plus que par internet ? 

Que cela soit plus simple par internet (surtout vu les horaires d'ouvertures pourris de certains organismes), je suis compltement d'accord. Mais c'est tout. Aprs oui, y'a tout le ct "cologique" qui fait que de plus en plus, sont passs  la facture numrique  la place de la facture papier par exemple, mais tu as normalement le choix (et puis pour ceux qui ne donnent pas le choix, j'aimerais qu'on m'explique o ils t'envoient la facture, si tu ne leur a pas communiqu d'adresse mail, puisque tu n'en a pas ?  ::mrgreen:: ).


@seedbarrett : oui on est bien d'accord que c'est trs pratique, mais on peut faire sans. ^^

----------


## Invit

> Etant donn que 100% de la population n'a pas internet, je serais bien curieux de savoir quelles dmarches administratives *obligatoires* ne se droulent maintenant plus que par internet ?


Ouais, ils flirtent avec la limite de l'obligation quand mme. Par exemple, si tu n'as pas accs  Internet, le ple emploi te colle d'office un suivi personnalis avec RDV tous les trimestres. Autre exemple, la scu te reoit sans RDV tous les 3e jeudis du mois de 10 h 30  12 h (c'est pas une faon de parler, c'est vraiment le crneau), mais pour prendre RDV il faut soit appeler le numro payant, soit te connecter  Internet depuis chez toi. Pour la CAF,  partir du moment o tu as fait une fois la dclaration trimestrielle par Internet, ils ne te renvoient plus les formulaires papier (en tout cas, j'ai jamais russi  me les faire envoyer).
Bref, c'est pas obligatoire, mais ils te pourrissent vraiment la vie quand tu n'as pas Internet.

----------


## TallyHo

> Du genre ?


Du genre a : http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/sta...e_gouv_fr.html
Et bientt les impts aussi, a va tre progressif jusqu' ce que ce soit tout le monde, en 2018 je crois.

Et a va continuer sur d'autres services, ils en ont parl plusieurs fois dj... Et sans parler du forcing qui t'incite clairement a utilis le net, comme Conan Lord l'a indiqu au-dessus.

----------


## melka one

> Comment tre certain que a ne va pas se finir par du Facebook toute la journe...


vaut mieux ca que de faire des gosses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Zirak

> Du genre a : http://www.impots.gouv.fr/portal/sta...e_gouv_fr.html
> Et bientt les impts aussi, a va tre progressif jusqu' ce que ce soit tout le monde, en 2018 je crois.
> 
> Et a va continuer sur d'autres services, ils en ont parl plusieurs fois dj... Et sans parler du forcing qui t'incite clairement a utilis le net, comme Conan Lord l'a indiqu au-dessus.


Oui donc ils essaient mais ce n'est pas encore le cas.

Pour les impts, vu que de toutes faons, on va passer en prlvement  la source en 2018, cela ne changera plus grand chose.

Aprs, vous voyez du forcing, o il n'y en a pas forcment, si on prend le cas de Ple emploi ou de la caf, ils ont toujours eu des horaires pourris (c'est bien pour cela que j'avais anticip  ce niveau avant mme que vous fassiez la remarque), mme si j'entends bien que cela ne s'est pas arrang. Mais  l'inverse, Est-ce que justement, les horaires n'ont pas volu car de plus en plus de monde le faisait en ligne, et que cela ne justifiait plus d'ouvrir les guichets 30h par semaine ?

Mais ils ne pourront pas aller jusqu'au bout. 

Il n'y a rien aujourd'hui, qui oblige qui que ce soit  avoir internet ou la tlvision ou le tlphone. 

Si ils veulent forcer toute la population a faire des dmarches administratives par internet, il va falloir que niveau infrastructure, ils se dbrouillent pour que tout le monde puisse bien avoir au moins l'ADSL (ce qui n'est toujours pas le cas, et aller faire toute ta paperasse en 56k, faut pas y compter, les gens mettront le feu avant xD), et surtout, qu'ils prennent en charge l'abonnement de tout le monde et pas seulement de ceux qui ont des problmes financiers passagers, tu ne peux pas obliger les gens  souscrire  un service payant dont ils ne veulent pas.

Donc  moins de voter une loi disant qu'il est obligatoire pour chaque franais d'avoir une ligne internet avec abonnement actif  son domicile (ou un Smartphone), je vois vraiment pas comment ils pourraient supprimer compltement les courriers papiers et/ou les guichets.

Si ta dclaration d'impts ne se fait plus qu'en ligne et que tu n'as pas le net, bah tu ne fais plus de dclaration, et le jour o ils ne sont pas content, bah si ils n'ont pas vot cette fameuse loi pour obliger tout le monde a avoir le net, ils n'auront rien niveau argument / justification pour t'accuser de quoi que ce soit et te rclamer ce que tu dois. C'est  eux de s'assurer que leurs services sont accessibles par tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, vous voyez du forcing, o il n'y en a pas forcment, si on prend le cas de Ple emploi ou de la caf, ils ont toujours eu des horaires pourris (c'est bien pour cela que j'avais anticip  ce niveau avant mme que vous fassiez la remarque), mme si j'entends bien que cela ne s'est pas arrang. Mais  l'inverse, Est-ce que justement, les horaires n'ont pas volu car de plus en plus de monde le faisait en ligne, et que cela ne justifiait plus d'ouvrir les guichets 30h par semaine ?
> 
> Mais ils ne pourront pas aller jusqu'au bout. 
> 
> Il n'y a rien aujourd'hui, qui oblige qui que ce soit  avoir internet ou la tlvision ou le tlphone.


Tout  fait. C'est pour a que je pense que, quelque part, a les intresse pour pouvoir  terme supprimer du personnel et amliorer le suivi des concerns. Avec cette nouvelle aide, ils pourront pousser le bouchon un peu plus loin (sans toutefois franchir la limite de l'obligation). Pour moi, c'est plus un investissement que de l'humanitaire.

----------


## joublie

> La France, seul pays au monde qui te pousse  ne rien payer et  profiter du systme sur le dos de la classe moyenne qui bosse et paye plein pot, triste monde socio-dmocratique.


Je ne prends pas Thomas Piketty pour un demi dieu mais il a montr (avec l'aide de nombreux conomistes pour son fameux livre) que la classe trs suprieure contribue moins au budget de l'Etat que la classe moyenne en pourcentage de ses revenus. Srieusement, quelle classe profite le plus sur le dos des autres ? L'idologie  la sauce Reagan-Thatcher a de beaux jours devant elle, conduite par une oligarchie plus que par un " monde socio-dmocratique ".
Deuximement, il a t montr par des tudes dans plusieurs pays que les gens pauvres n'abusent pas des prestations gratuites, au moins en matire de sant, et que les cots sont comparables  ceux de gens plus fortuns. De plus, c'est un investissement pour l'Etat pour viter grce  la prvention et  des soins dlivrs assez tt que des pathologies empirent ou se rpandent. Par ailleurs, beaucoup de personnes pauvres n'utilisent pas leurs droits sociaux, par exemple la CMU complmentaire, notamment par honte ou discrimination envers eux (par exemple de la part de mdecins qui refusent - en toute illgalit ! - de les soigner). A ce sujet, vous pouvez voir une confrence rcente d'une sociologue aux Mardis de l'espace des sciences. 


Troisimement, l'ide trop souvent nonce de profiter de la vie quand on est pauvre (avec le RSA, typiquement) est inepte, mme si on peut toujours trouver des exceptions. Quant aux trafiquants de drogues ou autres margoulins qui peroivent le RSA, videmment je ne les dfends pas : c'est les policiers qu'il faut dfendre, surtout ces jours-ci.
Enfin, chercher du travail sans connexion  l'internet serait assez mal venu... De toute faon, les fournisseurs d'accs ne se priveront pas de ralentir la connexion, comme la loi le leur permet. C'est comprhensible mais esprons qu'ils ne descendront pas trop bas.

P-S : j'ai dsactiv " Convertir automatiquement les liens en vidos " aprs prvisualisation mais a fait apparatre la vido quand mme...

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui donc ils essaient mais ce n'est pas encore le cas.


Oui mais a le sera, il ne faut pas se leurrer. Regarde Pole-Emploi, ils n'accueillent plus l'aprs-midi par chez moi et tu dois envoyer un mail  ta conseillre. Aprs je n'en sais pas plus, c'est ce qu'on m'a rapport... Sinon la Scu, l je le sais puisque je me suis fait couillonner en y allant, ferme au public maintenant, en tout cas par chez moi. Et je suis certain que a va se gnraliser.

J'ai beau tre dans la technologie, il y a des moments o le contact humain est essentiel. Tiens puisqu'on parle de Pole-Emploi, je suis presque certain que des gens y vont pour garder une "activit sociale", gueuler pour exprimer un mal-tre entre 4 yeux, etc... L'tre humain est fait pour avoir des interactions sociales  ::): 

Bref, ce que je veux dire c'est que a se fait par tape. Petit  petit, ils dplacent la responsabilit sur les gens et a prend bien... Note que c'est dj fait dans le commerce depuis un moment...

Maintenant c'est trs souvent que le SAV te rpond "Regardez sur notre site !". Tu n'as plus les notices par exemple, tu dois les tlcharger et tout le monde trouve a normal. Moi je trouve cela anormal... Ok on est  l're numrique mais ce n'est pas au client de faire l'effort, c'est eux qui devraient se dmerder  gnrer un mail auto au moment de l'achat avec notice en pices jointes. Et c'est exactement ce qui se passe avec les administrations... Internet est une aubaine pour eux au niveau de la dresponsabilisation...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Si ta dclaration d'impts ne se fait plus qu'en ligne et que tu n'as pas le net, bah tu ne fais plus de dclaration...


Ben non, c'est pas inluctable, car il y a un autre moyen. De mme que pendant longtemps il y avait des cabines tlphoniques partout  cause de ceux qui n'avaient pas de tlphone (et avant le tlphone portable), il pourrait y avoir des "Points Internet" dans divers tablissements (postes, bars, bureaux de tabac, super/hyper-marchs, cabinets mdicaux, etc...). Et le tour est jou, soit on le fait de chez soit, soit on le fait dans un "Points Internet".

----------


## Zirak

> Ben non, c'est pas inluctable, car il y a un autre moyen. De mme que pendant longtemps il y avait des cabines tlphoniques partout  cause de ceux qui n'avaient pas de tlphone (et avant le tlphone portable), il pourrait y avoir des "Points Internet" dans divers tablissements (postes, bars, bureaux de tabac, super/hyper-marchs, cabinets mdicaux, etc...). Et le tour est jou, soit on le fait de chez soit, soit on le fait dans un "Points Internet".


Si ces "points internet" sont gratuits oui, sinon je suis quand mme mitig sur le fait de forcer les gens  payer pour faire une dmarche administrative. Si on en arrive l, j'ose esprer que les gens ragiront un minimum...

----------


## ManusDei

> Enfin moi,  la lecture de l'article, je n'ai pas l'impression que l'on pourra profiter d'internet ad-vitam aeternam aux frais de la princesse.


J'ai l'impression que si, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de minimum de dbit. Donc les gens cibls vont rapidement se retrouver avec du 56k. Vu l'augmentation de taille des pages internet, ils ne sont pas prts de surfer en dehors de l'administratif. Et mme pour l'administratif, faudra pas tre presss.

----------


## Zirak

> *J'ai l'impression que si*, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de minimum de dbit. Donc les gens cibls vont rapidement se retrouver avec du 56k. Vu l'augmentation de taille des pages internet, ils ne sont pas prts de surfer en dehors de l'administratif. Et mme pour l'administratif, faudra pas tre presss.


Je ne suis vraiment pas certain, puisqu'il est question d'un montant de 100 par foyer et par an, et ils parlent bien plusieurs fois d'aide provisoire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... ils parlent bien plusieurs fois d'aide provisoire.


Oui ... le temps que la situation financire s'amliore ... donc, "provisoire", mais a n'est pas contradictoire avec "renouvelable" si la situation reste critique.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui ... le temps que la situation financire s'amliore ... donc, "provisoire", mais a n'est pas contradictoire avec "renouvelable" si la situation reste critique.


Cette partie de la phrase non, elle n'est pas contradictoire, mais *la limitation  100 par foyer et par an* si. 

Quelle intrt de parler d'un montant limite avec un notion de priode, si cela peut tre renouvel en continue (et donc dpasser ce montant ET cette priode) ? Ca pour le coup, c'est compltement contradictoire...

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne prends pas Thomas Piketty pour un demi dieu mais il a montr (avec l'aide de nombreux conomistes pour son fameux livre) que la classe trs suprieure contribue moins au budget de l'Etat que la classe moyenne en pourcentage de ses revenus. Srieusement, quelle classe profite le plus sur le dos des autres ? L'idologie  la sauce Reagan-Thatcher a de beaux jours devant elle, conduite par une oligarchie plus que par un " monde socio-dmocratique ".


De beaux jours ? Nous sommes en 2016 et elle est bel et bien morte cette idologie, elle est agonisante depuis la crise de 2008. Sarko a ragi  la crise avec un plan de relance keynsien, avant de faire de l'austrit pouss par Bruxelles. Au Royaume-Unis, le parti de Thatcher sous l'influence de Theresa May est en train d'abandonner l'idologie du "laissez-faire, laissez aller" et redcouvre l'intervention publique. Aux USA, le parti conservateur s'est laiss dborder par une vague populiste antilibrale, oppose au libre-change. Par ailleurs, si Piketty est aussi clbr dans le monde anglo-saxon (et ignor voire diabolis en France), ce n'est pas un hasard. En France, c'est Graeber qui est souvent clbr. La prise de conscience est l. Seule la classe jacassante franaise s'attache encore  Thatcher & Reagan, avec 30 ans de retard.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...mais *la limitation  100 par foyer et par an* si. 
> 
> Quelle intrt de parler d'un montant limite avec un notion de priode, si cela peut tre renouvel en continue (et donc dpasser ce montant ET cette priode) ? Ca pour le coup, c'est compltement contradictoire...


Ben, tu le dis toi mme, *100 par an* donc : 100 en 2017, puis sans 100 en 2018 etc... et ceci est un maximum par an ... tant que c'est ncessaire. Mais a reste provisoire, car si  un moment la situation s'amliore, l'aide est supprime. Je ne vois mme pas ou est le problme ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Si ces "points internet" sont gratuits oui, sinon je suis quand mme mitig sur le fait de forcer les gens  payer pour faire une dmarche administrative. Si on en arrive l, j'ose esprer que les gens ragiront un minimum...


Tu as vu beaucoup de monde s'mouvoir des numros surtaxs vers certaines administrations ? Alors qu'on les finance dj avec nos impts... Comme je te disais, c'est fait par tapes pour que a passe inaperu. Et au final quand tu te rveilles, c'est trop tard, c'est gnralis.




> La prise de conscience est l.


La prise de conscience, il y en a eu tellement par le pass... Et comment a finit ? En recyclage et on repart pour un tour.

Prends les discours des politiques et tu verras que tu as toujours les mmes phrases, a ne change pas depuis des dcennies. J'ai mme envie de dire que a ne change pas vraiment depuis des lustres. Avant il y avait un Roi avec des nobles, maintenant qu'est ce qu'on a ? La mme chose, il y a toujours une lite... Ha non il y a une diffrence ! On peut voter pour la meilleure gueule maintenant...  ::roll:: 

La vrit dans tout a ? Les gens en gnral n'aspirent qu' une chose dans le fond, vivre une vie honorable et tranquille. Les lites ont toujours cherch  se rendre indispensables en se mettant au-dessus des gens en faisant valoir la gestion du bien commun car eux seuls "savent" le faire. Il suffit de voir le nombre de lois empchant de faire ceci ou cela sous un prtexte fallacieux pour t'obliger  dpendre du systme (exemple dont on parlait sur l'cologie).

Voir aussi l'histoire des caisses sociales, c'est trs intressant de voir comment l'ide a t rcupre sous couvert de la "rvolution". Mais a... Ce n'est videmment pas enseign  l'cole...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben, tu le dis toi mme, *100 par an* donc : 100 en 2017, puis sans 100 en 2018 etc... et ceci est un maximum par an ... tant que c'est ncessaire. Mais a reste provisoire, car si  un moment la situation s'amliore, l'aide est supprime. Je ne vois mme pas ou est le problme ?


Bah il n'y a pas de problme, j'essaie d'expliquer que non, on ne pourra pas avoir internet gratuitement toute l'anne via ce systme, et vous venez me reprendre... Je n'ai jamais dit que ce n'tait pas renouvelable du tout, mais qu'on ne pouvait pas en bnficier toute l'anne contrairement  ce que certains disaient...

Si c'est 100 par an, cela ne permet pas d'avoir internet toute l'anne, mon abonnement me cout largement plus de 100  l'anne. 

Donc si vous tes d'accord avec a, il n'y a effectivement pas de problme. Mais  ce moment l, quel tait l'intrt de rebondir sur un de mes messages pour le contredire, pour au final venir dire la mme chose que moi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Bah il n'y a pas de problme, j'essaie d'expliquer que non, on ne pourra pas avoir internet gratuitement toute l'anne via ce systme, et vous venez me reprendre...


Dsol, j'avais pas entirement compris la rponse. Non seulement je te donne raison, mais, je ne sais mme pas si c'est un "cadeau" ou "quelque chose  rembourser dans des jours meilleurs". Pour moi, c'est juste une aide (reconductible) pour passer des jours difficiles. La gratuit, n'a aucun sens ds qu'il s'agit d'entreprises prives. Tt ou tard, il faut rgler ses dettes, d'une faon ou d'une autre. Pour certains, c'est juste un sjour en prison.

----------


## clovys33700

Encore une fois, les initiatives sont bonne pour ceux qui ont une mauvaise passe encore une fois les politiques font les choses  moiti

Les FAI se rservent le droit de ne pas maintenir un trs gros dbit, en effet, larticle 108 de la loi Lemaire stipule que * le dbit du service daccs  Internet maintenu peut tre restreint par loprateur, sous rserve de prserver un accs fonctionnel aux services de communication au public en ligne et aux services de courrier lectronique .*

Comme dit 
ManusDei - Membre expert
le 26/10/2016  9:09

J'ai l'impression que si, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de minimum de dbit. Donc les gens cibls vont rapidement *se retrouver avec du 56k*. Vu l'augmentation de taille des pages internet, ils ne sont pas prts de surfer en dehors de l'administratif. Et mme pour l'administratif, faudra pas tre presss.

En clair si vous croyez que les FAI sont l pour faire du bnvolat va falloir redescendre sur terre ou arrter de fumer des trucs illicites. Dans le meilleur des cas, vous pourrez voir vos mails sans pices jointent bien sur. et sa sera pour ceux qui pourront encore la chance d'avoir 56K ce dont je doute.
Pour vous pointer avec 56K commencer le 25 de chaque mois.... et sans dormir bien sur, car il faudra ractualiser la page toute les 5 minutes sous peine d'tre dco. Les plus fut mettront en place des scripts...


Question 
Qu'est ce que vous appelez une mauvaise passe ? Moi j'ai perdu 400 (en moyenne) par mois depuis que l'autre tache a fiscalis les heures sup... super, j'ai du temps libre mais plus d'argent pour en profiter, mais c'est un autre dbat.
bien sur ce, jespre que le dur retour a la ralit n'est pas trop dur...

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Enfin, chercher du travail sans connexion  linternet serait assez mal venu...


Hummm...  une poque pas si lointaine, il ny avait pas dInternet et plein de boulot...




> Tu nas plus les notices par exemple, tu dois les tlcharger et tout le monde trouve a normal. Moi je trouve cela anormal...


Le pytoyen laisse passer parce que cela prserve les arbre, la plante... Jen viens  me demander si les entreprises nutilisent pas ce beau prtexte pour rduire les frais de transport, demballage, de personnel et surtout pour gonfler les bnfices.




> Enfin moi,  la lecture de larticle, je nai pas limpression que lon pourra *profiter* dinternet ad-vitam aeternam aux frais de la princesse.


Jaime beaucoup Internet, mais je minterroge, comme je lai fait au sujet des Belges, du Canada et des accords : les gentils Canadiens sont en train de nous pousser au cul depuis sept ans pour que nous signions ces accords, et ces crtins prtendent que "*cest pour le bien du pitoyen europen.*(vu sur TV5 monde). Ils prennent vraiment les peuples et surtout les politiciens (qui signent) pour des cons,  linstar de ces grands hypocrites dtasuniens, qui voulaient que les ngociations soient *secrtes*.(cache du peuple) -- la plus grande dmocratie du monde, comme ils disent deux-mmes_! --.

Alors, au sujet de nos moutons : pourquoi les politiciens insistent tant sur la ncessit daccs  Internet dans tous les foyers ? Je vois plein de raisons : cela sert lindustrie et le commerce en lien avec tlphone, les FAI et autres. De plus, plus besoin de se dplacer pour espionner, la pub quand le petit peuple peu payer sa connexion, etc., etc.  et le plus important : *les impts* : a se passe par internet, maintenant : si ltat rend la connexion quasi obligatoire, il y a des consquences

----------


## athlon64

> La France, seul pays au monde qui te pousse  ne rien payer et  profiter du systme sur le dos ... de la classe moyenne qui bosse et paye plein pot, triste monde socio-dmocratique.


Faut pas tout mlanger, internet est quasiment gratuit de nos jours, rien qu' travers les hot-spots des particuliers. Personne n'a dit que ces gens vont recevoir la fibre pour profiter des vidos 4K.

Ce qu'il faut comprendre...



> ...c'est plus un investissement que de l'humanitaire.


Certains qui se prsentaient  des administrations en prtextant qu'ils avaient pas accs   internet c'est maintenant termin. Le manque d'internet pouvait reprsenter une faille dans la loi, qui pouvait protger certains. 

Vous pourriez payer toutes vos amendes , vos taxes, et tout le reste maintenant  grce  internet. Il y aura moins de personnels et plus d'automatisation.
Les mails de rappel automatiques se feront tout seul. Bref faut pas voir de l'humanitaire l dedans, il faut plutt comprendre que l'administration va de plus en plus  tre numrique, automatise et mme  inhumaine. 

La frustration va augmenter quand les gens vont se taper des automates  longueur de journe, appuyez "1" si vous tes... ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> Certains qui se prsentaient  des administrations en prtextant qu'ils avaient pas accs   internet c'est maintenant termin. Le manque d'internet pouvait reprsenter une faille dans la loi, qui pouvait protger certains.


Oula attention, ce texte dit seulement qu'en cas de coup dur, on ne te coupera pas internet, "si tu l'as", mais encore une fois, il n'y a rien qui t'oblige  avoir internet dans ce texte.

C'est comme la trve hivernale, c'est interdit de virer les gens de chez eux pendant cette priode, si ils n'arrivent pas  payer leur loyer, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que tu es oblig d'avoir une maison, que cela soit par choix (je connais des gens qui habitent dans des tipis et qui se dplacent en roulotte) ou  cause des alas de la vie (SDF).

----------


## TallyHo

> Certains qui se prsentaient  des administrations en prtextant qu'ils avaient pas accs   internet c'est maintenant termin. Le manque d'internet pouvait reprsenter une faille dans la loi, qui pouvait protger certains.


Si ils profitent de l'aide avec un bas dbit, ils pourront toujours prtexter que le dbit est trop faible pour consulter des sites modernes trop lourds... De plus, a reste  confirmer, il me semble que l'administration ne peut pas t'imposer un moyen de contact, il doit y avoir plusieurs possibilits de les joindre. Aprs tout le net peut tre coup pour un tas de raisons. Mon FAI a bien mis 1 mois avant de remplacer un quipement dfectueux et la connexion sautait rgulirement, dbit pourri, packet loss, etc... Ou alors quand tu as les baboulinets des travaux publics qui te creusent la terre sans se renseigner (ou mal) de ce qu'il y a en-dessous et qui t'arrachent la fibre optique...

----------


## athlon64

Il y aura toujours des exceptions, c'est comme un individu qui a rendez-vous, il pourra toujours prtexter qu'il n'a pas de sous pour prendre le transport  ::roll:: 

Mais il y a des outils qui sont devenus quasi indispensables de nos jours, le compte bancaire par exemple est devenu est droit, et mme gratuit pour un individu qui n'a pas les moyens...

----------


## Invit

> Il y aura toujours des exceptions, c'est comme un individu qui a rendez-vous, il pourra toujours prtexter qu'il n'a pas de sous pour prendre le transport


Le terme "prtexter" est trs mal choisi, parce que dans un tel cas, l'individu en question ne reoit pas ses droits. Par contre, l'administration trouve toujours un moyen de rcuprer son d.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Par contre, l'administration trouve toujours un moyen de rcuprer son d.


Oui, mme si a a l'air facile, comme a, il y a toujours un moment o le fil fini par casser. C'est surtout vrai pour les petits joueurs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne prends pas Thomas Piketty pour un demi dieu mais il a montr (avec l'aide de nombreux conomistes pour son fameux livre) que la classe trs suprieure contribue moins au budget de l'Etat que la classe moyenne en pourcentage de ses revenus. Srieusement, quelle classe profite le plus sur le dos des autres ?


Ah et qu'est ce qui vous prouve qu'il a raison ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Par contre, l'administration trouve toujours un moyen de rcuprer son d.


Loin de l... Simples exemples : organisation d'insolvabilit quand tu dposes le bilan ou optimisation fiscale, mme les impts sont niqus si c'est bien fait. Autre exemple : le permis  points. La condition commune pour ces exemples et pour beaucoup d'autres : avoir le pognon et ne pas tre un "petit joueur" comme Pierre le dit.

Et je parle de a en utilisant des moyens lgaux ou des vides juridiques que tout le monde connait mais que personne veut reboucher... A quoi bon ? Ca sert aux "lites" et les couillons de service, nous autres contribuables, payent sans demander leur reste...

----------


## Invit

> Loin de l... Simples exemples : organisation d'insolvabilit quand tu dposes le bilan ou optimisation fiscale, mme les impts sont niqus si c'est bien fait. Autre exemple : le permis  points.


Oui mais l, on ne parle plus du mec qui n'a pas le tlphone ou qui n'a pas de sous pour payer le mtro.

----------


## TallyHo

Si il n'a pas d'argent pour payer le mtro, je ne vois pas ce que l'administration va rcuprer... Un rein ? Quoique je ne devrais pas rire avec a, il y en a qui vendent leurs organes...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Si il n'a pas d'argent pour payer le mtro, je ne vois pas ce que l'administration va rcuprer... Un rein ? Quoique je ne devrais pas rire avec a, il y en a qui vendent leurs organes...


Depuis un certain temps, les bnficiaires du RSA ne sont plus exonrs de taxe d'habitation ni de redevance par exemple. Pour a, ils font une saisie ou viennent directement chez toi le rcuprer. a peut tre aussi les factures d'hpital si pour une raison ou une autre, l'individu en question n'a pas la CMU.
Pas d'argent pour payer le mtro, a veut pas non plus dire qu'ils ne touchent rien. Mais pour beaucoup de gens, chaque sou compte. Oui, ils auraient de quoi payer le mtro, mais mtro + photocopies + factures de tlphone + impressions formulaires + garde des enfants le cas chant, a peut devenir compliqu. Quand tu passes ta semaine  te faire balader d'une administration  une autre, au bout d'un moment, tu rles pour le prix du mtro. On peut ajouter la fin du mois o beaucoup n'ont plus du tout d'argent. L, pas le choix, ou tu fraudes, ou tu n'y vas pas.
a, c'est pour les droits, parce que pour ce que tu dois au fisc, tu peux rester chez toi  ne rien faire, le fisc viendra  toi.
C'est pour a que je trouve inadapt le terme "prtexter" de ne pas pouvoir payer le mtro.

----------


## TallyHo

> Depuis un certain temps, les bnficiaires du RSA ne sont plus exonrs de taxe d'habitation ni de redevance par exemple.


Mou... Renseignes toi pour savoir combien la paye rellement...




> Pour a, ils font une saisie ou viennent directement chez toi le rcuprer.


Les rmistes vivant rarement dans un chteau et  supposer que tu trouves un huissier qui veuille se dplacer au Val-Fourr (oui je force le trait)... Il va prendre quoi ? Une table en agglomr achete  Conforama ? Les huissiers sont comme tout le monde, ils ont une boutique  faire tourner et ils ne perdent pas de temps sur des rmistes qui doivent 200 de taxes. Ils envoient des courriers de relance et point barre.

Et c'est d'autant plus valable qu'on n'a plus les moyens de faire respecter la loi en France... Il n'y a qu' voir comment les flics sont en train d'exploser... Les pompiers aussi... Imagines qu'un camion de pompier vers chez moi a eu un accident d  un mauvais tat. Inspection gnrale des vhicules : le tiers du parc auto prsentait des dfauts majeurs du au manque d'entretien.

L'administration n'a vraiment plus les moyens de traiter les "petits" cas, elle laisse pisser maintenant et des zones de non-droit s'installent...

Et tu verras que a n'ira pas en s'arrangeant avec la technologie, a sera pire pour les gens moyens. Tu seras rmiste, tu devras 100, hop dette annule, pas de temps  perdre et surtout pas envie de se prendre une balle en allant saisir. Tu travailles, tu dois 100, hop on appuie sur un bouton, saisie directe sur le compte ou sur salaire. Tu verras ce que je te dis, on y arrivera un jour...

----------


## Invit

> Mou... Renseignes toi pour savoir combien la paye rellement...


Je ne trouve pas. Tu as les chiffres ?






> Les rmistes vivant rarement dans un chteau et  supposer que tu trouves un huissier qui veuille se dplacer au Val-Fourr (oui je force le trait)... Il va prendre quoi ? Une table en agglomr achete  Conforama ? Les huissiers sont comme tout le monde, ils ont une boutique  faire tourner et ils ne perdent pas de temps sur des rmistes qui doivent 200 de taxes. Ils envoient des courriers de relance et point barre.


Beh coute, je t'assure qu'ils viennent et embarquent les tables Conforama. Je les ai vus 2 ou 3 fois dans le voisinnage ces dernires annes... Peut-tre qu'il faut habiter dans un quartier qui craint pour qu'ils ne viennent pas. En tout cas, pour les autres, ils viennent, ou ils prlvent directement.

----------


## TallyHo

Tu m'expliqueras comment ils font pour prlever sur un RSA insaisissable... Par ailleurs, j'ai quand mme un doute sur le fait qu'un huissier vienne chercher du mobilier premier prix, l'opration n'est pas rentable ou alors il est trs con. Si jamais il russit  le vendre, combien il va en tirer ? 5 la table, 10 l'armoire ? Les cranciers vont tre contents avec a pour amortir la procdure. Mais bon... Si tu le dis, je vais te croire...

----------


## Invit

> Tu m'expliqueras comment ils font pour prlever sur un RSA insaisissable... Par ailleurs, j'ai quand mme un doute sur le fait qu'un huissier vienne chercher du mobilier premier prix, l'opration n'est pas rentable ou alors il est trs con. Si jamais il russit  le vendre, combien il va en tirer ? 5 la table, 10 l'armoire ? Les cranciers vont tre contents avec a pour amortir la procdure. Mais bon... Si tu le dis, je vais te croire...


Le RSA n'est pas saisissable, mais les salaires prcaires, oui (pour ceux qui en ont). Il me semble que certaines allocations sont saisissables aussi ( vrifier).
Pour ce qu'ils viennent prendre, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils en font. Mon humble avis est qu'ils viennent plutt pour l'exemple ou pour le principe, mais je n'en sais rien. Je suppose qu'ils doivent toujours trouver au moins un ou deux trucs de valeur raisonnable.
Je reviens sur les 200  de taxes dont tu parlais plus haut (je sais que c'tait un exemple, mais a m'a fait tiquer aprs coup  ::lol:: ). J'ai dmnag depuis, mais il y a 3 ans ils me demandaient 800  pour la redevance et 18 mtres carrs dans un veil immeuble d'un quartier classique (ni plus ni moins riche) de la priphrie de Rennes (et j'tais au RSA  ce moment l). Donc c'est pas forcment aussi peu que 200 .

----------


## TallyHo

Et tu n'as mme pas le soleil pour faire passer la douloureuse...  ::(: 

Rhooo c'est bon, je rigole !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Ah et qu'est ce qui vous prouve qu'il a raison ?


Comment pourrions nous croire le contraire_? Les entreprises ne respectent pas les engagements que le Medef prend avec ltat et cest nous qui payons. Eux (actionnaires et autres dirigeants) disposent de boucliers fiscaux, crdits dimpts et autre avantages, et pour que les actionnaires reoivent plus de dividendes, on rduit les charges salariales (gnralement objet de ces accords), parce quil faut prserver lemploi ! [TROLL]En matire dhypocrisie, je ne vois mieux quaux USA.[/TROLL]

Et puis quel intrt ont les conomistes et autres analystes  mentir_? On nest pas loin de _Les camps de concentration_? Jy crois pas_! Cest du blabla._

----------


## Grogro

> Hummm...  une poque pas si lointaine, il ny avait pas dInternet et plein de boulot...


Tu es au courant qu'on ne vit plus en 1960 et que le monde a chang ?

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Tu es au courant qu'on ne vit plus en 1960 et que le monde a chang ?


Oui, et je prcise que cest lobjet de mon propos, puisque vous semblez ne pas lavoir remarqu / compris. Larrive dInternet aura t trs heureuse. Ce que les dcideurs ont majoritairement dcid den faire est trs discutable. Mais ce qui est sr, cest quon peut vivre sans Internet. Et -- probablement mme -- vivre mieux sans tlphone cellulaire rendu indispensable (en France / Europe). De toutes faon, il nous faudra bien vivre ces disparitions tt ou tard, non_?  ::weird::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Comment pourrions nous croire le contraire_? Les entreprises ne respectent pas les engagements que le Medef prend avec ltat et cest nous qui payons. Eux (actionnaires et autres dirigeants) disposent de boucliers fiscaux, crdits dimpts et autre avantages, et pour que les actionnaires reoivent plus de dividendes, on rduit les charges salariales (gnralement objet de ces accords), parce quil faut prserver lemploi ! [TROLL]En matire dhypocrisie, je ne vois mieux quaux USA.[/TROLL]
> 
> Et puis quel intrt ont les conomistes et autres analystes  mentir_? On nest pas loin de _Les camps de concentration_? Jy crois pas_! Cest du blabla._


Tu es tout  fait hors sujet, troll. On parlait de Thomas Piketty et de ses thories selon laquelle les plus riches contribuait le moins au racket  la  richesse de l'tat, mais puisque tu demandes il a de nombreux intrts de classe  mentir.

----------


## TallyHo

Les plus riches ne contribuent pas le moins mais ils contribuent de moins en moins et c'est une certitude. Il y a des stats de la direction des impts qui sont passes (a doit se retrouver), il y a 50 ans 1% des plus riches payaient 99% de l'IR ; aujourd'hui ces 1% reprsentent le tiers... CQFD. Je ne suis plus trs sur des chiffres mais, en tout cas, c'est clair et net qu'il y a une baisse dans leur participation dans l'effort national.

----------


## Grogro

Il faut bien savoir de quoi on parle quand on dsigne "les plus riches". Les 10% ayant les revenus et patrimoines les plus levs ou les 1% ? Ca change du tout au tout : les 10% ont tendance  tre ceux qui contribuent le plus, les 1% sont ceux qui contribuent le moins.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Question 
> Qu'est ce que vous appelez une mauvaise passe ? Moi j'ai perdu 400 (en moyenne) par mois depuis que l'autre tache a fiscalis les heures sup... super, j'ai du temps libre mais plus d'argent pour en profiter, mais c'est un autre dbat.
> bien sur ce, jespre que le dur retour a la ralit n'est pas trop dur...


Elles avaient t dfiscalises c'est juste un retour  la "normale". En effet pourquoi les heures sup' devraient tres moins fiscalises que les autres ? Cette mesure avait cot trs cher pour quel gain socital ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Il faut bien savoir de quoi on parle quand on dsigne "les plus riches". Les 10% ayant les revenus et patrimoines les plus levs ou les 1% ? Ca change du tout au tout : les 10% ont tendance  tre ceux qui contribuent le plus, les 1% sont ceux qui contribuent le moins.


Oui 1% mais le propos n'est pas l. Ce que je voulais mettre en vidence, c'est que la part des plus riches diminuent significativement. Et plus on avance, plus l'impt se nivelle, ce qui est assez paradoxal dans un systme dit solidaire.

J'ai trouv a mais ce n'est pas la page que j'avais vue  l'poque, il me semble que c'tait l'INSEE ou le Ministre : http://www.lefigaro.fr/economie/le-s...-en-france.php




> Fin 2014, 10% des foyers fiscaux franais ont pay 67% de l'impt sur le revenu. Si l'on affine, 1% des foyers (soit 367.000 mnages) se sont acquitts de 30% du total, et 1 pour 1000 (prcisment 36.700 mnages) ont rgl 10,4% de la facture.  noter: au moment de la cration de l'impt sur le revenu aprs la Premire Guerre Mondiale, les 1% les plus riches payaient 99% de l'impt sur le revenu.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Oui 1% mais le propos n'est pas l. Ce que je voulais mettre en vidence, c'est que la part des plus riches diminuent significativement.


Ce que tu dis est vrai au moins  l'chelle europenne d'ailleurs (et probablement mondial, mais je ne sais pas o sont les sources). Arte avait fait un excellent reportage sur le sujet du faible taux d'imposition rel chez les plus aiss au sein de l'UE.

----------


## Grogro

Ce qui est totalement inquitable, mais qui n'est pas forcment anormal du point de vue de l'efficience fiscale : les fiscalistes savent depuis longtemps qu'un systme d'imposition efficace concilie des taux d'impositions faible (ce que la gauche n'aime pas) avec une assiette la plus large possible (ce que la droite n'aime pas).

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Tu es tout  fait hors sujet, troll. On parlait de Thomas Piketty et de ses thories selon laquelle les plus riches contribuait le moins au racket  la  richesse de l'tat, mais puisque tu demandes il a de nombreux intrts de classe  mentir.


Oufff. Je prfre m'tre tromp_! Pardon pour a.  ::oops::

----------


## Stphane le calme

*France : les snateurs rduisent la dfinition des lanceurs d'alerte * 
*qui ne pourraient tre protgs qu'en cas de prjudices graves  * 

Prsent en Conseil des ministres le 30 mars 2016, le projet de loi relatif  la transparence,  la lutte contre la corruption et  la modernisation de la vie conomique a pour but de  mettre la France au niveau des meilleurs standards internationaux dans le domaine de la transparence, et de la lutte contre la corruption , selon Michel SAPIN, Ministre des Finances et des Comptes publics.

Ce projet de loi pose aussi les bases dun rgime de protection des lanceurs dalerte qui sera unifi et organis par une proposition de loi organique relative  la comptence du Dfenseur des droits pour la protection des lanceurs dalerte. Ce jeudi 3 novembre, le Snat a adopt le projet de loi en nouvelle lecture.

En premire lecture, le Snat avait amoindri la dfinition de lanceurs dalerte, pour lesquels le projet de loi instaure un statut protecteur, en les limitant  des personnes physiques, agissant de manire dsintresse et tant de bonne foi. Dfinition  laquelle lAssemble nationale a tenu compte, bien quelle a propose une dfinition que le rapporteur Franois Pillet a indiqu tre  encore trop large, ce qui risque d'tre soulev par le Conseil constitutionnel .  

La dfinition propose par lAssemble nationale est celle-ci :  un lanceur dalerte est une personne physique qui rvle ou signale, de manire dsintresse et de bonne foi, un crime ou un dlit, une violation grave et manifeste dun engagement international rgulirement ratifi ou approuv par la France, dun acte unilatral dune organisation internationale pris sur le fondement dun tel engagement, de la loi ou du rglement, ou une menace ou un prjudice graves pour lintrt gnral, dont elle a eu personnellement connaissance . .

Le Snat pour sa part a supprim du champ de l'alerte la notion de  menace . Autrement dit, un lanceur d'alerte ne pourra pas rvler une menace  l'intrt gnral (un prjudice potentiel) mais uniquement un  prjudice grave   l'intrt gnral (avr donc).

Une restriction qui a provoqu lindignation de Patrick Thibart, du cabinet Jeantet, bien quil soit avocat ct employeurs :  Cette fois-ci, ils sont vraiment alls trop loin, dnaturant compltement le texte. Pourquoi refuser la protection  des lanceurs d'alerte agissant en amont ? Imaginez par exemple un technicien de laboratoire dans une firme pharmaceutique qui aurait connaissance d'une formulation mdicamenteuse pouvant causer un grave prjudice en termes de sant publique, concernant des produits en passe d'tre mis sur le march. Il ne pourrait pas bnficier de la protection s'il dcidait d'alerter les autorits sanitaires ! . 

Source : Projet de loi relatif  la transparence,  la lutte contre la corruption et  la modernisation de la vie conomique, L'Express

----------


## blbird

Ces snateurs sont vraiment inutiles. Non seulement d'tres trs gs de manires gnrale, la plupart des modifications qu'ils proposent sont toujours en dfaveur du concitoyen lambda.  ::roll::

----------


## marsupial

Je ne peux que dplorer la gravit d'une telle dcision bien qu'elle soit motive originellement par des intrts bien plus levs que ceux du citoyen lambda. Lesquels intrts vont servir malheureusement d'autres ambitions bien plus personnels, j'en ai peur...

----------


## TallyHo

> Le Snat pour sa part a supprim du champ de l'alerte la notion de  menace . Autrement dit, un lanceur d'alerte ne pourra pas rvler une menace  l'intrt gnral (un prjudice potentiel) mais uniquement un  prjudice grave   l'intrt gnral (avr donc).


Donc en totale contradiction avec le principe de prcaution... Imaginez :

- Madame l'Autorit, je vous prviens d'un risque potentiel de vrole dans tel aliment.
- Ha non mon bon monsieur, ce n'est pas avr ! Interdit, au gnouf !
Trois semaines aprs, x personnes dcdes suite  une intoxication alimentaire svre...

Bah... 'faut bien protger le business des copains et, par la mme occasion, rduire un peu plus la contestation...

----------


## Iradrille

> Donc en totale contradiction avec le principe de prcaution... Imaginez :
> 
> - Madame l'Autorit, je vous prviens d'un risque potentiel de vrole dans tel aliment.
> - Ha non mon bon monsieur, ce n'est pas avr ! Interdit, au gnouf !
> Trois semaines aprs, x personnes dcdes suite  une intoxication alimentaire svre...


Et dans le cas o tu ne donnes pas l'alerte, tu finis en taule pour complicit. Encore une loi sacrment bien foutue...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ces snateurs sont vraiment inutiles. Non seulement d'tres trs gs de manires gnrale, la plupart des modifications qu'ils proposent sont toujours en dfaveur du concitoyen lambda.


Non, les snateurs "de droite" avec une majorit LR-Centristes ne nous montrent que les prmisses de ce qui nous attends dans pas longtemps quand ils auront aussi la majorit  l'Assemble Nationale. Dans quelques mois, ils n'auront plus besoin de retirer quoi que ce soit de gnant pour leurs amis du CAC40, vu que a aura dj t fait avant. D'ailleurs une telle loi n'aurait jamais vu le jour avec une majorit de droite.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Loi numrique - open data : les administrations disposant d'au moins 50 fonctionnaires * 
*devront mettre automatiquement en ligne diffrentes donnes publiques * 

Larticle 15 de la Dclaration des droits de lhomme et du citoyen de 1789 dispose que  la socit a le droit de demander compte  tout agent public de son administration . Les donnes produites et dtenues par ltat constituent donc une ressource essentielle pour dynamiser la vie dmocratique (transparence et concertation), stimuler linnovation conomique et sociale, voire pour amliorer le fonctionnement mme de ltat (dcloisonnement, meilleur pilotage des politiques publiques, etc).

Cest dans ce contexte que la France sest ancr dans un mouvement dynamique en matire d'ouverture des donnes. Elle a dailleurs intgr le Partenariat pour le Gouvernement Ouvert, quelle prside depuis octobre 2016, et nomm un administrateur gnral des donnes. La France estime quun accs plus large et de meilleure qualit aux donnes publiques permettra dencourager lensemble de la socit  crer de la valeur et de nouveaux services numriques utiles au public.

Pour lopen data, qui dsigne l'effort que font les institutions, notamment gouvernementales, qui partagent les donnes dont elles disposent, la politique du Gouvernement s'appuie notamment sur le droit d'accs aux documents administratifs (loi Cada 1978), qui considre que les donnes produites ou dtenues par les administrations, dans le cadre de leurs missions de service public, doivent tre mises  disposition du public.

La matrialisation des efforts peut se lire par exemple dans la loi pour une Rpublique numrique.  ce propos, notons quelques ajustements.

Dans son articles 6, la loi pour une Rpublique numrique prvoit que,  l'exception des personnes morales dont le nombre d'agents ou de salaris est infrieur  un seuil fix par dcret, les administrations publient en ligne les documents administratifs suivants ds lors que les informations suivantes seront  disponibles sous forme lectronique  : 
les documents quelles communiquent suite  des demandes conformes  la loi Cada ainsi que leurs mises  jour ;les documents qui figurent dans le rpertoire des principaux documents administratifs (que sont censes tenir la plupart des administrations) ;les bases de donnes, mises  jour de faon rgulire, qu'elles produisent ou qu'elles reoivent et qui ne font pas l'objet d'une diffusion publique par ailleurs ;les donnes dont la publication prsente un intrt conomique, social, sanitaire ou environnemental ,les  rgles dfinissant les principaux traitements algorithmiques utiliss dans l'accomplissement de leurs missions lorsqu'ils fondent des dcisions individuelles (de type attribution dallocation ou affectation denseignant).
Prcisons que cet article ne s'applique pas aux collectivits territoriales de moins de 3 500 habitants.

Par dcret, le gouvernement a fix  50 le seuil de fonctionnaires au-dessous duquel les administrations sont exonres de l'obligation de publication en ligne de leurs documents administratifs et des rgles rgissant leurs traitements algorithmiques. Le dcret va entrer en vigueur ds le 1er janvier 2017. Axelle Lemaire, la secrtaire dtat au Numrique, avait dailleurs plaid lors des dbats parlementaires pour que lon fixe  dans un premier temps le seuil  50 agents , avant de  faire le bilan de cette mesure. Ainsi donnera-t-on limpulsion ncessaire sans pnaliser les plus petites administrations .

Un second dcret en Conseil dtat devra dfinir dune manire plus gnrale les modalits de mise en uvre de cette rforme (en circonscrivant par exemple les  bases de donnes  ou des donnes ayant un intrt  conomique, social, sanitaire ou environnemental ).

Lexercice de lopen data savre un peu plus compliqu pour ce qui concerne les dcisions de justice. Larticle 20 et 21 de la loi pour une Rpublique numrique prvoient que :
sans prjudice des dispositions particulires qui rgissent l'accs aux dcisions de justice et leur publicit, les dcisions rendues par les juridictions judiciaires sont mises  la disposition du public  titre gratuit dans le respect de la vie prive des personnes concernes ;cette mise  disposition du public est prcde d'une analyse du risque de r-identification des personnes.
Deux dcrets en Conseil d'tat sont toutefois attendus pour fixer les modalits de mise en uvre de ces nouvelles dispositions : un premier pour les jurisprudences relevant du judiciaire, un second pour ladministratif.

Mme si lobjectif de lanalyse du risque de r-identification peut sembler noble (par exemple viter que le nom dune personne concerne ou cite dans une affaire ne se retrouve offert en pture sur internet), lors des dbats au Snat, Axelle Lemaire na pas manqu de critiquer linstauration dune telle contrainte :  imposer une analyse du risque  chaque fois reviendrait en pratique  empcher l'Open Data , a-t-elle estim. Aussi, en commission mixte paritaire, le rapporteur Frassa avait ainsi tenu  rassurer :  Lanalyse de risque ne se fera pas au cas par cas, mais constituera un canevas  prendre en compte pour la mise en ligne des dcisions de justice . 

Quoiquil en soit, trois mois aprs lentre en vigueur de la loi Numrique, le site du gouvernement indique que le processus de mise en uvre de cette rforme  est lanc dans le cadre dun groupe de travail runissant les parties prenantes : services judiciaires, Lgifrance, Cour de cassation, Conseil constitutionnel/Conseil dtat, CNIL .

Dailleurs, le ministre de la Justice, qui est en charge de ce dossier, a assur quun dcret en Conseil d'tat est en cours de rdaction pour fixer  le primtre de l'Open Data . Il sagira en ce sens de prciser  les dcisions de justice susceptibles de faire l'objet d'une diffusion (...) et, dans les dcisions diffuses, la nature des informations devant faire l'objet d'une anonymisation . Enfin, il se penchera sur  les modalits de mise en uvre de la prvention du risque de r-identification des personnes .

Source : article 6 , article 20, article 21, calendrier de l'open data, dcret relatif  la publication des documents administratif en ligne

----------


## derderder

Et combien de PME ne vont pas embaucher de 50me employ et rester  49 pour viter toutes ces stupidits administrative ?

----------


## Pierre Louis Chevalier

Ca concerne les administrations....

Par contre ce que tu dis est vrai sur les CE...




> Toute entreprise d'au moins 50 salaris doit mettre en place un comit d'entreprise (CE). Ce comit est compos de reprsentants du personnel et syndicaux, ayant un mandat de 4 ans maximum. Il est prsid par l'employeur. Il a des attributions conomiques, sociales et culturelles. Pour exercer ses missions, il dispose d'heures de dlgation.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Cela tant dit, ma dernire boite avait moins de 50 salaris et pas de CE quand j'y suis rentr ... et quand je suis parti en retraite, il y en avait plus de 500, un CE et des syndicats. Ce qui me fait dire qu'une boite qui reste  49, soit elle n'est pas capable d'en avoir plus (pour des tas de raisons possibles) soit son patron tient  rester matre chez lui et garder une socit  taille familiale. Mais si une socit est sur un bon crneau et que son patron a l'ambition de la faire grandir, la barrire des 50 salaris sautera trs vite. 

Il est vident, par contre qu'une PME qui pourrait avoir 51 ou 52 salaris aura tendance  s'auto-limiter. Il faudrait mieux mettre une fourchette :
- A partir de 50, il est "conseill" de mettre en place un CE
- Au del de 60 (ou autre), le CE devient obligatoire.

a donnerait une marge aux chefs d'entreprises de PME. D'ailleurs, cette rigidit est dbile, on arrive  50 => on met en place un CE. Six mois aprs, un salari part en retraite, on redescend  49 et on supprime le CE. C'est vraiment une histoire de fou.   ::roll::

----------


## Iradrille

> Il est vident, par contre qu'une PME qui pourrait avoir 51 ou 52 salaris aura tendance  s'auto-limiter. Il faudrait mieux mettre une fourchette :
> - A partir de 50, il est "conseill" de mettre en place un CE
> - Au del de 60 (ou autre), le CE devient obligatoire.
> 
> a donnerait une marge aux chefs d'entreprises de PME. D'ailleurs, cette rigidit est dbile, on arrive  50 => on met en place un CE. Six mois aprs, un salari part en retraite, on redescend  49 et on supprime le CE. C'est vraiment une histoire de fou.


C'est dj comme a que a fonctionne. Il n'est pas illgal d'avoir un CE avec moins de 50 employs.
Passer la limite  60 ne changerait rien. (conseill = osef c'est pas obligatoire, on verra quand on arrivera  60 employs).




> *50 salaris et plus*
> La mise en place d'un comit d'entreprise (CE) est obligatoire lorsque l'effectif de l'entreprise atteint au moins 50 salaris pendant 12 mois, conscutifs ou non, au cours des 3 annes prcdentes.[...]
> 
> *Moins de 50 salaris*
> En dessous de 50 salaris, la mise en place d'un CE est facultative (sauf dispositions conventionnelles ou collectives contraignantes). Cette facult est prvue par convention ou accord collectif de travail.


edit :
Une certaine hystrsis pourrait tre bien par contre : cration obligatoire  50 employs; une fois cr, ne peut pas tre supprim tant qu'on descend pas sous 40/45 employs.
Si c'est de a que tu parlais, dsl j'ai mal compris ton post.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est sur, je ne connais pas la loi par cur. Donc, je rectifie la PME en question arrive  50 et y reste pendant plus de 12 mois ... le temps  un ancien de bien former son remplaant => la PME doit obligatoirement crer un CE. 18 ou 24 mois aprs, l'employ ayant bien form le jeune en question, il part  la retraite comme convenu et la PME se retrouve avec 49 salari. Comme le patron ne veut pas entendre parler de CE, il peut le supprimer vu qu'en dessous de 50, c'est pas obligatoire.

Et rebelote  chaque fois qu'un ou plusieurs ancien partent  la retraite. Car si l'activit de la PME en question ne justifie pas d'avoir 50 salaris en permanence (au risque de mettre les finances en difficult) pas de raison de le faire. Alors quoi ? renoncer  former des jeunes en doublon avec les anciens sur le dpart. 

a me semble quand mme beaucoup trop rigide. Y a-t-il les mmes limites chez nos voisins Europens ? 

Dans tous les cas, pour une socit qui a vocation  grandir au del de 100 employs, c'est pas un problme, elle passera sans problme toutes ses tapes. Mais celles dont l'activit et la rentabilit les placent autour des 50 (ou autour de 25, ou autour des 10) je ne vois pas pourquoi on tient absolument  leur mettre des chaussures en plomb.

----------


## Mingolito

Le cout du CE est une charge en plus pour les entreprises et nuit  leur croissance, et les rends moins comptitives par rapport  la concurrence internationale, le CE cr donc du chmage. Pire encore l'argent du CE est dtourn par la CGT pour financer le PC, cet argent est utilis pour pourrir de plus belle l'activit des entreprises et donc augmenter encore plus le chmage.

Il est vident qu'il faut supprimer cette loi imbcile sur les CE, voila une mesure utile qui aurait pu lutter contre le chmage... au lieu d'augmenter la dette avec le cout d'emplois et de formations fictives.

 ::fleche::  La CGT condamne pour dtournement des fonds du plus grand comit dentreprise franais

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais si une socit est sur un bon crneau et que son patron a l'ambition de la faire grandir, la barrire des 50 salaris sautera trs vite.


En fait non... Enfin a dpend de l' "honntet" du boss. Tu peux aussi crer des filiales qui ne dpassent pas x salaris. Ca se fait et mme des grosses boites, j'ai travaill dans une structure de ce type (trs connue). Normalement, il y a moyen pour l'administration de considrer toutes ce entits comme une seule (par exemple pour l'imposition) mais elle ne fait rien en gnral pour des raisons d'emploi, de copinage, etc... Bref toujours pareil quoi.

----------


## loufab

> Pire encore l'argent du CE est dtourn par la CGT ...


Et nos retraites (enfin ceux qui sont affilis  Arrco-Agirc)  qui financent l'ircantec "expliqu" dans cet "article puant" de propagande.

https://www.cfdt-retraits.fr/Arrco-...-reforme-de-la

"Ce changement a pour consquence le versement par lArrco et lAgirc dune
 contribution financire  lIrcantec, dont le montant nest pas encore fix."

C'tait en 2010. Maintenant nos retraites vont tre encore minores.

----------


## Malick

*L'April estime que les consultations publiques en ligne doivent tre bases sur des logiciels libres pour plus de transparence*
*et introduit un amendement  la proposition de loi des dputs*

C'est  l'occasion de la consultation publique en ligne, organise par les dputs Luc Belot (PS) et Patrice Martin-Lalande (LR) et dont la clture est prvue pour le mardi 17 janvier 2017, que lAssociation de promotion du logiciel libre (April) a soumis un amendement  la proposition de loi organique des dputs afin d'inscrire dans le texte des dputs le recours impratif  des logiciels libres au moment de consultations publiques en ligne. Selon l'April, pour une question de transparence, les consultations publiques en ligne des citoyens doivent tre obligatoirement bases sur des logiciels libres. Elle continue son raisonnement en affirmant que  _le numrique ne peut aider la dmocratie sans en adopter les fondements._ 

Pour rappel, la consultation publique en ligne porte sur la proposition de loi des dputs  _gnralisant la consultation publique en ligne, par linternet, sur les textes de loi avant leur examen par le Parlement_ . 

L'April, dont l'objectif est de promouvoir et dfendre le logiciel libre, informe le public que la plateforme actuellement utilise pour les besoins de la consultation en cours est base sur un logiciel privateur (propritaire) appartenant  une socit dnomme Cap Collectif. Elle soutient que les programmes dits privateurs  privent les utilisateurs de leurs liberts en les maintenant dans un tat de division et d'impuissance, do l'importance de recourir aux logiciels libres pour plus de transparence. L'April poursuit ainsi son argumentaire relatif  l'expos des motifs qui justifient sa proposition en affirmant que  seule l'utilisation du logiciel libre, intrinsquement transparent et donc auditable par tous, peut offrir un niveau de confiance suffisant en prservant contre toute possibilit de manipulation.  Pour le dfenseur des logiciels libres, le public doit pouvoir  tout moment auditer le code source de l'application qui est utilise dans le cadre de la consultation en ligne ; cela permettrait de gagner la confiance des citoyens envers l'outil.  _Si la consultation publique par linternet peut contribuer  retisser le lien de confiance distendu entre reprsentants et reprsents, elle ne pourra se faire sans confiance dans l'outil utilis_ , dclare l'April. Elle ajoute galement que  _la qualit des outils logiciels, des plateformes ddies, des messageries, des outils collaboratifs, etc. est quelque chose de trs dterminant pour la consultation en ligne._ 

Les dispositions proposes par l'April dans son amendement et relatives  la plateforme de consultation publique en ligne des citoyens sont prsentes comme suit :
l'ajout d'un _Article 12 quater_ qui stipule que la plateforme de consultation publique en ligne utilise dans le cadre d'un projet ou d'une proposition de loi repose sur des logiciels libres, dont la licence permet l'audit, la diffusion et la rutilisation des codes sources ;le logiciel utilis pour la consultation en ligne doit intgrer des fonctionnalits permettant aux utilisateurs de faire des extractions de toutes les informations publiques non nominatives gnres sous un format ouvert permettant leur libre rutilisation ;les donnes qui prsentent un caractre personnel et qui sont collectes pour les besoins de la consultation en ligne doivent obligatoirement tre dtruites  la fin des travaux.  _ Les donnes  caractre personnel collectes dans le cadre de cette consultation ne peuvent faire l'objet d'aucune rutilisation ou d'aucun traitement en dehors des traitements strictement ncessaires  la ralisation de la consultation_ , a soutenu l'April.

Source : April

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette proposition de l'April ?

----------


## marsupial

Cette proposition d'amendement remplit une logique imparable et rpond au cahier des charges de l'Etat. De plus cela occupera le logiciel libre qui doit dj avoir la solution toute prte sous le coude. Le connecteur doit tre prt.
Rien  dire, bien jou.
Lorsque l'OS souverain verra le jour, je souhaite le voir partager pour pallier  la dpendance des non-informaticiens envers les informaticiens.

----------


## micka132

Et qu'est-ce qui prouve que la version effective est bien la version dont on nous prsente les sources? Rien et il n'y aura jamais aucun moyen de le prouver, si ce n'est peut tre donner un accs physique aux serveurs...Bonjour la scurit  ::roll:: .
Ce qui est important c'est d'avoir confiance dans la socit/service d'tat qui maintient le logiciel, libre ou pas est un dbat qui n'a aucun intrt ici.

----------


## marsupial

I beg your pardon ? ( Je vous demande pardon ? )
Plat-il ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...  Que pensez-vous de cette proposition de l'April ?


J'en pense que c'est juste une proposition d'amendement. Il faut que cet amendement soit vot par les deux chambres pour entrer effectivement dans la loi ... et c'est pas gagn d'avance. Pour le reste, cet proposition est conforme aux ides dfendues par l'APRIL qui rempli parfaitement son rle de dfenseur des logiciels ouverts.  :;):

----------


## obs-psr

Cette proposition est d'une vidente ncessit, car dj que deux ministres --  ma connaissance -- ducation et dfense, sont compromis
par contrat, et infects pour plusieurs annes, il ne manquerait plus que les consultations publiques soient pourvues des back-doors,
virus et autres failles logicielles qui datent de Matusalem  ::roll::

----------


## seblutfr

> Et qu'est-ce qui prouve que la version effective est bien la version dont on nous prsente les sources? Rien et il n'y aura jamais aucun moyen de le prouver, si ce n'est peut tre donner un accs physique aux serveurs...Bonjour la scurit .
> Ce qui est important c'est d'avoir confiance dans la socit/service d'tat qui maintient le logiciel, libre ou pas est un dbat qui n'a aucun intrt ici.


Je suis d'accord avec Micka132 : en quoi le fait que ce soit un logiciel libre garantit au pkin moyen qu'il peut voter en toute scurit ? On parle l de solution installe sur un serveur, o on ne peut que faire confiance en la personne qui le dploie, peut-tre mme le prestataire qui l'a dvelopp. Et dans ce cas, open source ou pas, a ne fait aucune diffrence pour l'utilisateur qui se connecte en bout de chaine.
Que la question se pose pour un outil compilable par soi-mme, ou installable sur son propre PC pourquoi pas, mais dans ce cas particulier je ne vois strictement aucun avantage.
La seule solution contrlable de bout en bout reste le papier, selon moi.

----------


## ManyTwo

Comme l'ont prcis plusieures personnes,  partir du moment o le lgiciel, meme open source, est dploiy sur un serveur "priv", aucun moyen de savoir si il y a eu de modifications sur ce fameux code.

C'est dans ces cas l qu'on entrevoit bien l'utilit de systmes type blockchain avec un validation distribue. Je parle seulement du principe distribu (validation/xecution) qui est vraiment un des seul concept permettant une confiance assez forte en couplant avec des logiciels open source. La techno en elle mme n'est peut etre pas assez mature (je ne suis pas assez spcialiste pour en juger), mais le concept est vraiment pertinent.

Pouvoir dployer une application xecute par plusieurs noeuds indpendants, avec des modifications de code qui doivent tre valides par tous ces noeuds, cela serai l'idal. A condition que tous les noeuds soient nombreux et indpendants! 
Mais est ce que les Etats seront vraiment prt  perdre le contrle au profit d'une transparence? hum...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...C'est dans ces cas l qu'on entrevoit bien l'utilit de systmes type blockchain *avec un validation distribue*. Je parle seulement du principe distribu (validation/xecution) qui est vraiment un des seul concept permettant une confiance assez forte en couplant avec des logiciels open source...


Tu imagines srieusement des serveurs "Secret-Dfense" sur ce principe ? Je vois d'ici l'arme, les services secrets, la police/gendarmerie, la DCNS, Dassault, les impts etc... avec un systme "avec un validation distribue". Je doute que le principe soit massivement suivi (mme en tant que simple citoyen comme moi)  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManyTwo

> Tu imagines srieusement des serveurs "Secret-Dfense" sur ce principe ?


Bien sur que non, cela parat vident! Pourquoi toujours aller dans les extremes...

Mais de plus en plus de services publics, pour plus de transparances, mettent leur code informatique open source. Rien que l'article d'hier en montre un exemple:
simulateur d impot 2017 sur github,
la mise  disposition du code source de l'admission post bac, l'engagement de l'tat  tendre vers l'open source (ca vaut ce que ca vaut ^^), etc.

En gros ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que malgres le fait de rendre public le code, rien ne garanti que c'est le mme qui est xecut. 
D'o l'intret d'une technologie qui permet une validation par plusieurs "noeuds". 
Bien sur il ne faut pas prendre la techno blockchain obligatoirement, je parle l du concept gnral. Bien videmment, il faut une xcution scurise et robuste, mais assurer que le code est xcut est bien celui disponnible publiquement requiers une validation distribue du code dploye.

----------


## Stphane le calme

*Open Data : les personnes faisant l'objet de dcisions prises sur le fondement d'un traitement algorithmique  * 
*pourront obtenir des informations  * 

En octobre 2016, la loi pour une Rpublique numrique avait prvu de fixer les modalits de son article 4 du volet open data, qui voque notamment la communication des rgles dfinissant les traitements algorithmiques utiliss par ladministration pour prendre des dcisions individuelles.

 Sous rserve de l'application du 2 de l'article L. 311-5, une dcision individuelle prise sur le fondement d'un traitement algorithmique comporte une mention explicite en informant l'intress. Les rgles dfinissant ce traitement ainsi que les principales caractristiques de sa mise en uvre sont communiques par l'administration  l'intress s'il en fait la demande.  

La mention explicite prvue  l'article L. 311-3-1 indique la finalit poursuivie par le traitement algorithmique. Elle rappelle le droit, garanti par cet article, d'obtenir la communication des rgles dfinissant ce traitement et des principales caractristiques de sa mise en uvre, ainsi que les modalits d'exercice de ce droit  communication et de saisine, le cas chant, de la commission d'accs aux documents administratifs.

Au journal officiel, le dcret relatif aux droits des personnes faisant l'objet de dcisions individuelles prises sur le fondement d'un traitement algorithmique a enfin t publi. Une fois que le dcret va entrer en vigueur (le 1er jour du sixime mois suivant celui de sa publication, soit le 1er septembre 2017), si une telle demande de communication est exerce, ladministration sera dans lobligation de communiquer, sous une forme intelligible et sous rserve de ne pas porter atteinte  des secrets protgs par la loi, les informations suivantes :
le degr et le mode de contribution du traitement algorithmique  la prise de dcision ;les donnes traites et leurs sources ;les paramtres de traitement et, le cas chant, leur pondration, appliqus  la situation de l'intress ;les oprations effectues par le traitement.  
En clair, ce droit nest pas absolu, tant donn quil est limit en cas datteinte   des secrets protgs par la loi , soit le secret dfense ou encore les secrets industriels et commerciaux.

Source : dcret, article 4

----------


## Namica

Ben, motiver un refus, c'est la moindre des choses, non ?
Maintenant d'ici  ce qu'une banque refuse de prciser un critre de refus de crdit sous prtexte de secret de procdure commerciale, on ne sera pas plus avanc.

----------


## byrautor

::): 
Les Gaulois taient en avance ! Les parasites ne sont pas en retard aussi.
Si l'administration prend une dcision *elle en est responsable* quelque soit le moyen qu'elle a employ (il y en a des millions)
Vive la rpublique des faux semblants ! c'est pas ma faute : c'est la machine.
 ::lol::

----------


## Namica

> ...
> Vive la rpublique des faux semblants ! c'est pas ma faute : c'est la machine.


Justement non : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000000518372
Les dcisions administratives doivent tre motives.
Nous avons la mme lgislation en Belgique et dans la plupart des pays europens.
Je pense d'ailleurs que c'est une contrainte impose par l'union europenne, mais je n'ai pas vrifi.

----------

